# Heero's Gif request thread



## Heero (Feb 11, 2008)

*GIF Request Thread*​

Rules

if you dont follow these your request will be ignored.
Turn *OFF *your sig


Must have 10 posts to request
A person can request a new gif every 3 days
Must Cred + Rep the person who made it for you
Take it or leave it

Avatar's
There is some restrictions to these, remember the size limit. Don't ask for anything over 3 seconds.

Sig's
Limit it to 14 seconds

Proper way to request:

Size:
Link: Youtube or any site like RS or MU
Border:
Text:
Time:

Also check out
Yuki's Shop

*Workers*
Heero
Gamma Akutabi
Kyοn
wolfdude89

*MIA*
Cam
Tefax
Kakashi Hatake
.:WokeN:.
frajosg

Now request away


​


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck with your new GIF Shop 

Request
Type : Sig
Size: Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
Link: Link removed
Border:Triple line
Time:00:25~0034


----------



## Heero (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry for the quality, due to the LQ youtube video and all the colors this is how it came out


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 12, 2008)

Why does it shows a black box thing when the GIF loops? 

I'll rep you anyways


----------



## Heero (Feb 12, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Why does it shows a black box thing when the GIF loops?
> 
> I'll rep you anyways


i dont see a black box when it loops, i have had that problem before it goes away eventually


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Heero


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 12, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: Same Size As The One Takumi Requested
Link: Do You Know... lol
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 00:43-00:45


----------



## Heero (Feb 12, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: Same Size As The One Takumi Requested
> Link: this
> Border: Normal Gif Border
> Time: 00:43-00:45


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome.....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

I must request a gif then X3X3


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I must request a gif then X3X3


dooooooooooo itX3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

can i have two? 

size: you know, senior size XD
type: avy
border: normal
link: Youtube

time: 
1st: from 3:24 to 3:26
2nd: from 3:4o to 3:43

the moments when the girl appears anyway 
thanks Heero


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> can i have two?
> 
> size: you know, senior size XD
> type: avy
> ...






Enjoy Yuki-chan


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

you know i luff you, don't you?


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you know i luff you, don't you?


of course


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> of course



well good luck with this and get as many reps as you can  I'll come by more often, pwomise X3X3


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 13, 2008)

size: 125 * 125
link: this
borderne
text:this is wicked! < (small)
time: 2:18 - 2:21

i will give big thanks to any1 who does this (rep, bigtime)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> well good luck with this and get as many reps as you can  I'll come by more often, pwomise X3X3


lol reps, come often


Ichigo9897 said:


> size: 125 * 125
> link: this
> borderne
> text:this is wicked! < (small)
> ...


lol double post, it will be ready shortly


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks, first ever gif request!


avatar request in yuki's but not gif


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> thanks, first ever gif request!
> 
> 
> avatar request in yuki's but not gif


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah, can u take away when the dudes singing please? reps


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> yeah, can u take away when the dudes singing please? reps


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 13, 2008)

i'll request it tomorrow>.>


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Heero, I was wondering if its possible to request for a Gif banner?? its for the Hajime no Ippo Fc..


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Hey Heero, I was wondering if its possible to request for a Gif banner?? its for the Hajime no Ippo Fc..


yup it is, just give a youtube link or something and turn off ur sig


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

cool oh uhhh...im not sure if this works so lol bear with me..Is it possible to make uhh each square to appear one by one? or Im just you know blowing things out my butt?  or maybe im in the wrong thread to ask. . If so im sorry lol. Oh I could always resize the image if you wish or if it works.


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> cool oh uhhh...im not sure if this works so lol bear with me..Is it possible to make uhh each square to appear one by one? or Im just you know blowing things out my butt?  or maybe im in the wrong thread to ask. . If so im sorry lol. Oh I could always resize the image if you wish or if it works.


yup thats possible, also your sig is show again


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry!!! thank you!! Heero you're a true gundam warrior to take this mission, I am grateful!!


----------



## Majeh (Feb 13, 2008)

Size:280 x 135
Link:[yuurisan-subs] DGM 70 SUB.avi
Border: black and white
text none
Time: 15:27-15:41


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Sorry!!! thank you!! Heero you're a true gundam warrior to take this mission, I am grateful!!





Majeh said:


> Size:280 x 135
> Link:[yuurisan-subs] DGM 70 SUB.avi
> Border: black and white
> text none
> Time: 15:27-15:41


your will be done when SS doesnt go so damn slow for me


----------



## Majeh (Feb 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> your will be done when SS doesnt go so damn slow for me



ok thnx....it was slow for me as well


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

Majeh said:


> ok thnx....it was slow for me as well


----------



## Majeh (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice..just 1 question..does it skip like that cause its such a big file..?

edit: nvm i think its my comp..=\


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 14, 2008)

Zank Yu Heero!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, sig request 

Link: preview
Border: Normal
size: bigger than yours anyway . Height - 175-200

Now... I want you to make one Gif from all these parts 
1st: 1:41 - 1:59
2nd: 2:23 - 2:51
3rd: 4:51 - 5:15

combine those into a sig? 
is it too big/long for a nf sig? :S

also:

ava 1:
link: preview
Time: 00:42 - 00:45
normal borders, normal size XD





Linkreview
Ava: 0:22 - 0:45
sig: 1:30 - 1:57

Borders: normal
ava size: you know 
sig size: as the first a bit bigger 

Now that's some work to do


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, sig request
> 
> Link: preview
> Border: Normal
> ...


bit to long Yuki around 13-15 seconds is the best for a sig



> also:
> 
> ava 1:
> link: preview
> ...


will be done soon



> Linkreview
> Ava: 0:22 - 0:45
> sig: 1:30 - 1:57
> 
> ...


The Avy is alittle large 3-5 seconds is best.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> bit to long Yuki around 13-15 seconds is the best for a sig
> 
> 
> will be done soon
> ...



ups, for that it was 0:22 - 0:25 XDDDDDDDDD
sorry, mistake 


Also, i've seen longer gif sigs 

and yosh, at the first sig i requested... 
make it only from the last caption, from 4:51 - 5:15


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> ups, for that it was 0:22 - 0:25 XDDDDDDDDD
> sorry, mistake
> 
> 
> ...


kay, i just have the limit to keep the quality good


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ok, sig request
> 
> Link: german intro for flint the time detective
> Border: Normal
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Heero  I love you 
I really do


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 14, 2008)

yo yuki look at my avi


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Heero  I love you
> I really do




come again


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Feb 14, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> yo yuki look at my avi


stop posting here to increase your post count 


Heero said:


> come again



 I'd stress you too much if i would


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I'd stress you too much if i would


not really, if the shop is slow i dont mind at all


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 14, 2008)

soon enough i will be a worker here


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

Type:avy
Link: 
Time: 6:06-6:09
Border:black
Size:senior
__________________

Type:sig
Link: 
Time:9:10-9:21
Size: I dunno
Border:same border like your avy

I'll rep you twice+ cred


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm doing it right now


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> Link:
> Time: 6:06-6:09
> Border:black
> ...





Ichigo9897 said:


> i'm doing it right now


ok this is a good test, ill still do chips request


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> Link:
> Time: 6:06-6:09
> Border:black
> ...





rep me once, and give the other to ichigo


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

crap

I put the wrong the link for the sig GIF

here is the correct one: 

sorry  ._.


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Totitos said:


> crap
> 
> I put the wrong the link for the sig GIF
> 
> ...


not a problem


----------



## Totitos (Feb 14, 2008)

GJ Heero

I'll rep you again


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2008)

Totitos said:


> GJ Heero
> 
> I'll rep you again


heres a better version


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry i wasnt here, i was in bed, heero i need to PM u 'bout something


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> sorry i wasnt here, i was in bed, heero i need to PM u 'bout something


go nuts


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 15, 2008)

ok heero from the talk we had i am going to try it again and will try to handel any customers


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 15, 2008)

size: 150 * 150
Link: x
Time: 1:08 - 1:11
Border: Gold Zigzags
Words: None


----------



## Heero (Feb 15, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> size: 150 * 150
> Link: x
> Time: 1:08 - 1:11
> Border: Gold Zigzags
> Words: None


are you asking for an avy for yourself or just a sig? cause you cant use a 150x150 avy


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 15, 2008)

ok then

_size: 125 * 125
Link: x
Time: 1:08 - 1:11
Border: Gold Zigzags
Words: None_


----------



## Nero (Feb 15, 2008)

Size: senior
Border: Regular
Type: Avi
Link:  Kohei Koizumi - Secret Sorrow (im sorry if it takes some loading time)
Time: 2:24- 2:27

thanx in advance


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 15, 2008)

Size: Same As My First One
Link: Kohei Koizumi - Secret Sorrow
Border: Green 
Text: The Green Day Fanclub
Time: 00:05-00:07 (When It Shows The Three Guys Standing, And Stop When It Goes To Them Playing)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 16, 2008)

heero u need to answer a few requests, including mine


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> heero u need to answer a few requests, including mine


i know


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 16, 2008)

thanks, graphics are a bit bad bit it will do


----------



## Heero (Feb 16, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Size: senior
> Border: Regular
> Type: Avi
> Link:  this video (im sorry if it takes some loading time)
> ...





Spike_Uchiha said:


> Size: Same As My First One
> Link: this video
> Border: Green
> Text: The Green Day Fanclub
> Time: 00:05-00:07 (When It Shows The Three Guys Standing, And Stop When It Goes To Them Playing)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome.........


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 17, 2008)

nice job heero, heero i need to talk to u about the video file converter, can u give me a diverent download??


----------



## Suzie (Feb 17, 2008)

*Size:* 270 x 150
*Link:* vegan bodybuilders
*Border:* Regular
*Time:* 2:27 - 2:36

Thanks in advance~


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 17, 2008)

is this for avatar or sig??


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

that ava is fucking amazing, thank you sooo much for it!


----------



## Heero (Feb 17, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> nice job heero, heero i need to talk to u about the video file converter, can u give me a diverent download??


the only other one i know of is SUPER, but i dont know how to use it. Just google "FLV to AVI"


Kurogane. said:


> *Size:* 270 x 150
> *Link:* The Four Horsemen
> *Border:* Regular
> *Time:* 2:27 - 2:36
> ...


will be done soon


Ichigo9897 said:


> is this for avatar or sig??


sig, look at the size


King_Bowser said:


> that ava is fucking amazing, thank you sooo much for it!


np


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 17, 2008)

i trying vdowload, when i can download it


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 18, 2008)

trying to do it now


----------



## JustPimpin (Feb 18, 2008)

Can someone, anyone please put my friends face into this gif for me, polease? Put it on the Burger King's head


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 18, 2008)

um,a sk heero for that


----------



## Heero (Feb 18, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> *Size:* 270 x 150
> *Link:* Zelda
> *Border:* Regular
> *Time:* 2:27 - 2:36
> ...


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 18, 2008)

okay heero, i got 1 but im trying to do it myslef first


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 19, 2008)

*Size:* 270 x 150
*Link:* Hostile Gospel
*Border:* Regular
*Time:* The first four or so seconds, from the very beginning of the clip, to when Misa has Light pinned to the ground.

Please and thank you~


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

trying to do it now


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

having a hard time


----------



## Heero (Feb 19, 2008)

Kairi.nin said:


> *Size:* 270 x 150
> *Link:* Btw if you're bored you can comment on these random avatars/sigs I made
> *Border:* Regular
> *Time:* The first four or so seconds, from the very beginning of the clip, to when Misa has Light pinned to the ground.
> ...


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

uh, u beat me


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 19, 2008)

<333333333 Thank you so much! I love it~!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 20, 2008)

hes a great man with these things


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok heero, 1 request from me

Stock: Wrong
Size: 125 * 125
Time: 1:27 - 1:30
Border: Normal
Text: Hollow Ichigo

REPS!!!


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> Ok heero, 1 request from me
> 
> Stock: Wrong
> Size: 125 * 125
> ...


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 20, 2008)

hehehehe, u rock!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 21, 2008)

Stock: Brea continues to not disappoint
Size: Same As My Other Ones
Time: 0:04 To 00:07
Border: Normal
Text: None


----------



## Heero (Feb 21, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Stock: Brea continues to not disappoint
> Size: Same As My Other Ones
> Time: 0:04 To 00:07
> Border: Normal
> Text: None


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha Sweet....


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 22, 2008)

make a request somebody


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 22, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Size: 125x125
Link: Flor Rida's Right Round.
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 00:48-00:54


----------



## Heero (Feb 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Type: Avatar
> Size: 125x125
> Link: Flor Rida's Right Round.
> Border: Normal Gif Border
> Time: 00:48-00:54


bit to long for an avy, 3 seconds tops

also turn off your sig


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 22, 2008)

Alright then hows this instead?

Type: Avatar
Size: 125x15
Link: Flor Rida's Right Round.
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 01:49-01:51


----------



## Heero (Feb 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Alright then hows this instead?
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Size: 125x15
> ...


just fine


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

Request
Type : Sig
Size: 270x150 (make it smaller if it gets low qaulity)
Link: Video
Border: Normal
Time:1:16-1:30

Danke


----------



## Heero (Feb 22, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Request
> Type : Sig
> Size: 270x150 (make it smaller if it gets low qaulity)
> Link: Video
> ...


DMC ftw

it will be ready soon


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks a ton Heero. 

Rep + Credit going your way


----------



## Heero (Feb 22, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Request
> Type : Sig
> Size: 270x150 (make it smaller if it gets low qaulity)
> Link: Link removed
> ...


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

*orgasms (read:reps)*

i love you


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 22, 2008)

link: Link removed
type: sig
length: 2:48-2:52
size: whatever you think makes it look best
border: black and white

link: Link removed
type: avi
length: 8:39-8:43
size: 150x150
border: black


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Feb 22, 2008)

*Size:* 250 x 150
*Link:* Final Fantasy Versus XIII
*Border:* No border, just round-eged
*Time:* 0:52 - 1:06

Thanks.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

trying you 2's


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

i cant do it!!


----------



## Heero (Feb 23, 2008)

Espada said:


> link: This
> type: sig
> length: 2:48-2:52
> size: whatever you think makes it look best
> ...






Arashi Kazama said:


> *Size:* 250 x 150
> *Link:* Final Fantasy Versus XIII
> *Border:* No border, just round-eged
> *Time:* 0:52 - 1:06
> ...




lol it seems i forgot how to do rounded borders atm, my apologizes


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

Size: 270 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border: Plain
Text: None
Time: 00:03-00:06


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry its too short, you need a longer vid


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

wait, i can do that


----------



## En Too See (Feb 24, 2008)

Heero, If you would please make me an avatar and signature.

link:Link removed
length:1:26-1:36
size: Big enough so that the quality doesn't become distorted.
Border: Black(Please try and get rid of the widescreen border, if you aren't able to thats fine.)
(Forget about the text)


link:Link removed
type: avatar
length: :28-:30
size:NarutoFan's size limit
Border: black and white

Thanks man.


----------



## Cam (Feb 24, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Size: 270 x 150
> Link: I still put a lot of stock in what this man has to say.
> Border: Plain
> Text: None
> Time: 00:03-00:06



Here you go, just tell me if you need any changes. 




Cred the shop and rep always appreciated.


----------



## MacGyver (Feb 24, 2008)

type: Both, if you can make an av, and a sig of it..
Size:NarutoFan's size limit
Link: Ashes of the Innocent
Border:Black/white
Text: none
Time: 00.03 - 00.19 Bartholomew kuma is there also 01.31 - 01.33 and 03.13 - 03.14
just take any of those or all, your the pros... so you should know whats best for a gif.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Heero, If you would please make me an avatar and signature.
> 
> link:here
> length: Link#1 1:26-1:36
> ...


 

doing avi now


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

Cam said:


> Here you go, just tell me if you need any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...........


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Heero, If you would please make me an avatar and signature.
> 
> link:here
> length: Link#1 1:26-1:36
> ...





Bartholomew Kuma said:


> type: Both, if you can make an av, and a sig of it..
> Size:NarutoFan's size limit
> Link: here
> Border:Black/white
> ...


these will be done whenever youtube works for me


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

i'll do em aswell, heero i did nick2cool's 1st 1


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> i'll do em aswell, heero i did nick2cool's 1st 1


i see that, i can rid of the widescreen border tho, ill probably redo it


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

poo, the you'll get the rep


----------



## Tefax (Feb 24, 2008)

Can Tefax works here, Heroo?


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Can Tefax works here, Heroo?


spell my name right


can you do gifs?


----------



## Tefax (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, sorry XD Heero
Yeah, I can


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Tefax said:


> lol, sorry XD Heero
> Yeah, I can


sure then

quote the gifs your going to do so i know


----------



## En Too See (Feb 24, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> doing avi now



Thanks for your effort but I'm pretty sure that it can be a bigger size than that.  Also when I meant text, I meant like on the border.  Forget about it now cause it'll distort the quality anyways.

If possible, I'd like to see Heero redo it as well as doing my avatar.

Thanks.


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok basically all I want Is Neji Hyuga (Shippuden)
Activating Byakugan In slow mo and a close up on the eyes.
No text.
NF Avatar Size
With That Border Please?


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Heero, If you would please make me an avatar and signature.
> 
> link:talks way too fast
> length:1:26-1:36
> ...






Bartholomew Kuma said:


> type: Both, if you can make an av, and a sig of it..
> Size:NarutoFan's size limit
> Link: talks way too fast
> Border:Black/white
> ...






Neji'sEyes said:


> Ok basically all I want Is Neji Hyuga (Shippuden)
> Activating Byakugan In slow mo and a close up on the eyes.
> No text.
> NF Avatar Size
> With That Border Please?


youtube link?

and turn off your sig.


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Youtube Link
talks way too fast

What do you mean turn off my sig?


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Neji'sEyes said:


> Youtube Link
> talks way too fast
> 
> What do you mean turn off my sig?




and that link doesnt have what you ask......


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Well just make it with that then Heero


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Neji'sEyes said:


> Ok basically all I want Is Neji Hyuga (Shippuden)
> Activating Byakugan In slow mo and a close up on the eyes.
> No text.
> NF Avatar Size
> With That Border Please?


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome thanx so so much!


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Heero It says the Avatar u made me is too big


----------



## MacGyver (Feb 24, 2008)

ah thank you! perfect! but can u make the sig a little bit bigger?

and i will rep you, just need to wait 24 h


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Neji'sEyes said:


> Heero It says the Avatar u made me is too big


lol fuck it said 100kb on ps but its 100.04kb's ill fix it soon


Bartholomew Kuma said:


> ah thank you! perfect! but can u make the sig a little bit bigger?
> 
> and i will rep you, just need to wait 24 h


if i make any bigger is will be over the size limit


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Heero did you fix it?


----------



## Heero (Feb 24, 2008)

Neji'sEyes said:


> Heero did you fix it?


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Can I get a GIF of the zombies from OP doing the disco, I really don't care about the length or time, I just want a sig of them dancing. Thx
cred and +rep will be given.
Link:
talks way too fast


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 24, 2008)

Thankx for making mine Heero!


----------



## En Too See (Feb 24, 2008)

dude..fuck yeah.  You are awesome, Heero.


----------



## Panther00 (Feb 24, 2008)

wow awesome thread man!! id give ya reps but it doesnt count! haha!


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 25, 2008)

Size: 150x150 (senior av)
Link: Link removed
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 1:00-1:03, or something of the sort xD The doll on the lamp, basically

urrr, the quality is so bad 

thanks in advance<3 will rep&cred, of course


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2008)

C.C. said:


> Size: 150x150 (senior av)
> Link: Link removed
> Border: normal
> Text: none
> ...



I'll take it. 


Here you go.


----------



## Isuzu (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, it's gorgeous. Rep'd *clicksave*


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 25, 2008)

Size: 125x125
Link: Link removed
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 00:48-00:49, (without aizen though)


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Size: 125x125
> Link: Link removed
> Border: normal
> Text: none
> Time: 00:48-00:49, (without aizen though)



I'll take it.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 25, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'll take it.



thanks Cam!! Shall cred&rep


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 25, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: Same Size As The One Takumi Requested
Link: L O L
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 02:48 - 02:58

Please ^.^
Mass credit to whoever creates it.


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2008)

Piece.Of.Peace.16 said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: Same Size As The One Takumi Requested
> Link: IN THE NAME OF THE DEATH GOD!
> Border: Normal Gif Border
> ...



Please turn off you sig and I'll have it up tomorrow.


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cam said:


> Please turn off you sig and I'll have it up tomorrow.



Already done, and Thank you very much. I'll give you an add to your reputation.


----------



## Heero (Feb 25, 2008)

Bored eh cam


Piece.Of.Peace.16 said:


> Already done, and Thank you very much. I'll give you an add to your reputation.


i still see your sig


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2008)

Just a little.  

If you wanna do the request you can do it Heero, since I won't be doing it until tomorrow.


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 25, 2008)

Heero said:


> i still see your sig



Really? I'm sorry, I swore I turned it off.


----------



## Piece.Of.Peace.16 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey cam I hope you dont mind i edited the gif you made for me of Yoruichi and Soifon

Link removed

i just cut off the part that had color but i still cred rep you


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Heero!!  
Can you please make me an ava and a sig?

Size:125x125 (avatar)
Link: TTGL
Borderrmal
Textne
Time:2:20-2:23

Size: any size you like
Link: Same link as the avatar
Borderrmal
Textne
Time:4:23-4:38 

And of course, creditz and reps


----------



## Heero (Feb 27, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Hey Heero!!
> Can you please make me an ava and a sig?
> 
> Size:125x125 (avatar)
> ...


course, it will be done soon


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 27, 2008)

Heero said:


> course, it will be done soon



Thank you Heero!!  X3 

Edit: Sorry about that


----------



## Cam (Feb 27, 2008)

Please turn off your sig.


----------



## Heero (Feb 27, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Hey Heero!!
> Can you please make me an ava and a sig?
> 
> Size:125x125 (avatar)
> ...


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 27, 2008)

link: Link removed
type: sig
length: 3:57-4:02
size: 200x150
border: black and white

link: Link removed
type: sig
length: 6:16-6:22
size: 200x150
border: black and white

and how many can we request at one time?


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Thank you!!! Repz and Credits!!!!!!
U rox Heero


----------



## Heero (Feb 27, 2008)

Espada said:


> link: Link removed
> type: sig
> length: 3:57-4:02
> size: 200x150
> ...


try to keep it limited to a set at time, ill have yours done soon


MasterChick69 said:


> OMG Thank you!!! Repz and Credits!!!!!!
> U rox Heero


come again MC


----------



## Heero (Feb 27, 2008)

Espada said:


> link: Link removed
> type: sig
> length: 3:57-4:02
> size: 200x150
> ...


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 27, 2008)

the second one seems to have shorted out, Heero


----------



## Heero (Feb 27, 2008)

Espada said:


> the second one seems to have shorted out, Heero




sorry didnt know if you wanted ichgo's face in there or not


----------



## Soul Vibe (Feb 27, 2008)

Heero said:


> sorry didnt know if you wanted ichgo's face in there or not



you, sir, are awesome.  Thanks a ton 

bah, cant rep right now.  Ill do it as soon as i can again.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 28, 2008)

Sig:

please crop each box and stack eachother on top, place them somewhere difrent in the space eachtime to your likeings

also if its 14sec. limit get about each box 1 second and resise the boxes not to stretch the page when its in my sig

thnx in advance


----------



## Heero (Feb 28, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Sig:
> 
> please crop each box and stack eachother on top, place them somewhere difrent in the space eachtime to your likeings
> 
> ...


the 14 second limit is just for animed gif, this is a slideshow little different.
hows 3 seconds sound per image?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 28, 2008)

Heero said:


> the 14 second limit is just for animed gif, this is a slideshow little different.
> hows 3 seconds sound per image?



Whatever you think will look good, youre the one photoshoping, ill leave it up to you


----------



## Heero (Feb 28, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Sig:
> 
> please crop each box and stack eachother on top, place them somewhere difrent in the space eachtime to your likeings
> 
> ...


time me if you want the delay longer


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 28, 2008)

Heero said:


> time me if you want the delay longer



nah, its awesome, tnx *reps*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 29, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avatar
Link: Well, do you?
Border: None
Text: None
Time: 00:05-00:07 (When It Shows The Three Guys Standing, And Stop When It Goes To Them Playing)


----------



## Heero (Feb 29, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Size: Senior Members Avatar
> Link: Well, do you?
> Border: None
> Text: None
> Time: 00:05-00:07 (When It Shows The Three Guys Standing, And Stop When It Goes To Them Playing)


----------



## pajamas (Mar 1, 2008)

Heero is the bestest gif maker ever


----------



## Heero (Mar 1, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Heero is the bestest gif maker ever


Hullo PJ


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 1, 2008)

First time here
Link removed
time:1:14x1:21
size:its for a sig it doesn't reall matter just a nice size


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 1, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Heero is the bestest gif maker ever



i agree 100%

link: Link removed
type: avatar
length: 5:54-6:02
size: 150x150
border: black and white


link: Link removed
type: sig
length: 19-23
size: 200x150
border: black and white


----------



## Kamina (Mar 1, 2008)

Heero said:


> time me if you want the delay longer



Could i please have my request like that thanks.



> Deviantart link
> from that link
> page one the middle panel where mikk and allen are about to fight
> page 14 where tyki charges
> ...


----------



## Heero (Mar 1, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> First time here


----------



## Kamina (Mar 1, 2008)

Heero said:


> link doesnt work
> 
> done soon
> 
> ...



Here's the link 

Deviantart link

If it don't work it's chapter 121


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 2, 2008)

Stock: cover this song
Time: 00:23-00:25 (Stop When It Shows The Guy In The Suit
Senior Member Size Avatar


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll take it. 

Here you go. 




Don't forget to Rep & Cred.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry this should work 
:cover this song
time:1:14x1:21
size:something nice its for a sig please and maybe a rounded border


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I can't do rounded borders but if you want it without the rounded border I can make it..


----------



## Heero (Mar 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> Well I can't do rounded borders but if you want it without the rounded border I can make it..


dont worry, i already made it

and i got the other 2 on the go atm


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## Heero (Mar 2, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> First time here
> Link removed
> time:1:14x1:21
> size:its for a sig it doesn't reall matter just a nice size





Espada said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> link: Link removed
> type: avatar
> ...







Hirako said:


> Could i please have my request like that thanks.


your will be a little while longer.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'll take it.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...



Im Not Quite Using It Yet... But Thanks


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> your will be a little while longer.



lol its awesome thanks alotX3


----------



## Heero (Mar 2, 2008)

Hirako:


----------



## Kamina (Mar 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> Hirako:



It's great
+rep and thanks.


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

Heero and Hirako, your sigs are on.


----------



## Tash (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can't fit it all under the time limit cut it to the frame where Ryu is knocked back by Sagat and start from there, time it however you need to make it look good. Will cred and rep.

EDIT: And resize it just to sig limits of course.


----------



## Heero (Mar 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> If you can't fit it all under the time limit cut it to the frame where Ryu is knocked back by Sagat and start from there, time it however you need to make it look good. Will cred and rep.
> 
> EDIT: And resize it just to sig limits of course.


----------



## Tash (Mar 2, 2008)

That was quick! 0_o

Reps and credits.


----------



## Ari (Mar 2, 2008)

Size: sig size
Link: *One Night Carnival - Kishidan*
Border: Black and White
Text: None
Time: 2:30-2:42


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

Allen said:


> Size: sig size
> Link: *One Night Carnival - Kishidan*
> Border: Black and White
> Text: None
> Time: 2:30-2:42



I'll take it and please turn off your sig.


----------



## Ari (Mar 2, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'll take it and please turn off your sig.



I forgot to, sorry.


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2008)

My photoshop is acting up so someone else will take your request.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

Swajio said:


> If you can't fit it all under the time limit cut it to the frame where Ryu is knocked back by Sagat and start from there, time it however you need to make it look good. Will cred and rep.
> 
> EDIT: And resize it just to sig limits of course.



hey heero i would like to request a slideshow thing like ^

i think the max images is about 10 if the 8 images go over the limit of a sig then ill tell u what to cut out o also i want it to also consider with my whole sig.  depending on how many kb my current sig is lets see currently mine is  279.52 kb  i was hopin u could make the sig with its kb less then 850.
image 

o also i wanna add two images since the one in spoilers is 6 dpanels i wanna add the two ryu panels from the image above the huge focking image one i want the ryu one where sagat is like this is over then ryu like i will not 
i want the panels where it says lose and the hand with the light thing 
if i can fit all 8 then cool if not then heres the deal
heres the order 
in the image i provided i want ryu eveythin in same order until after fifth panel after the fifth panel i want the lose and the fist panel then the last one

if 7 then take out the second panel
6 then the first 
im guessin u can fit five if not the third
if not and can only fit four then the wolf's face
if 3 then ryu's face
if 2 then wtf
and 1 WTF LIKE HELLZ  
if confusing pls pm cause my keyboard sucks dgettin new one today soo pm me and ill explain


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hey heero i would like to request a slideshow thing like ^
> 
> i think the max images is about 10 if the 8 images go over the limit of a sig then ill tell u what to cut out o also i want it to also consider with my whole sig.  depending on how many kb my current sig is lets see currently mine is  279.52 kb  i was hopin u could make the sig with its kb less then 850.
> image
> ...


kay i think i get it


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

lolz thx


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 3, 2008)

two more masterpieces 

thanks a ton Heero


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

Allen said:


> Size: sig size
> Link: I think many here will love the bit starting at 1:45
> Border: Black and White
> Text: None
> Time: 2:30-2:42


----------



## Heero (Mar 3, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> lolz thx




thats what i got from your post


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

uh thats not what i meant i wanted just the lose and the hand thing cut off from that panel and attached to the last panel which ios where the wolf charges to ryu and i didnt measn the shoryken as last panel i meant the wolf charging at ryu to be the last panel


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Heero, I am back!! 

Size: ava 150x150
Link: Theater Three
Border: normal
Text: None
Time: 7:14-7:16

I wanna save this till I become senior member. I'm not close to being a senior member, but I want it now, because I don't know how long the video will be there. Please? Repz and creditz of course!!!!


----------



## Cam (Mar 3, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Hey Heero, I am back!!
> 
> Size: ava 150x150
> Link: Theater Three
> ...



I'll do it.  

Here you go.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 3, 2008)

Cam said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> Here you go.



Thank You, CAM!!!!!!  X3 
Here's the reps!!!


----------



## Cam (Mar 3, 2008)

No problem. 

You forgot to turn off your sig.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry about that  
Thanks again


----------



## Cam (Mar 3, 2008)

No problem, again.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys,I have some requests x];;

Type:Avatar
Size:125x125
Link: My Heart -NaruSaku /beta/ by Me
Border:Normal[but what do others look like ?]
Text:None
Time:the end of 1:05 and at 1:08 It seems,when the person starts to materialize the weapon :]


Type: Sig
Size:The size of Heero's?
Link:My Heart -NaruSaku /beta/ by Me
Border:Normal
Text:None
Time: the end of :59-1:12

Greatly appreciate it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

first, Ryan, do you have the episode 8 from TTGL? 

i'm too lazy to search, and also, there are bad quality vids on youtube


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey guys,I have some requests x];;
> 
> Type:Avatar
> Size:125x125
> ...


sorry for the delay, i kinda forgot about yours it will be done soon


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> first, Ryan, do you have the episode 8 from TTGL?
> 
> i'm too lazy to search, and also, there are bad quality vids on youtube


i have every episode


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

for the moment 
an ava from ep 1,
time: 11:16  to 11:18, you got the scene ..

I'll be back with more later though XD


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Hey guys,I have some requests x];;
> 
> Type:Avatar
> Size:125x125
> ...





sorry for the quality of the Avy i had the least frames possible but still didnt come out good


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> for the moment
> an ava from ep 1,
> time: 11:16  to 11:18, you got the scene ..
> 
> I'll be back with more later though XD


----------



## Totitos (Mar 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> i have every episode



Can you make me a set from EP. 25 please

Type:Avy
Time:19:55-19:58

Type:sig
Time:20:02-20:13

I'll rep you twice


----------



## Cam (Mar 7, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Can you make me a set from EP. 25 please
> 
> Type:Avy
> Time:19:55-19:58
> ...



I can take this one if you don't mind heero.


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Can you make me a set from EP. 25 please
> 
> Type:Avy
> Time:19:55-19:58
> ...


kay


Cam said:


> I can take this one if you don't mind heero.


nah im in the middle of doing another gif atm, so ill do it


----------



## Cam (Mar 7, 2008)

Fine,   .


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> sorry for the quality of the Avy i had the least frames possible but still didnt come out good




No! I dont really care! It's awesome! 
Thanks mucho!


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Can you make me a set from EP. 25 please
> 
> Type:Avy
> Time:19:55-19:58
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Mar 7, 2008)

I came           .

Thanks Heero


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> sorry for the quality of the Avy i had the least frames possible but still didnt come out good



Thanks for that  *saves*

also, now that i came back and i have time to request  :

ava: episode 8, at the kiss with yoko, when he turns around and he looks at her surprised X3
time: 4:57 - 5:00

signature: 4:56 - 5:12 

X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

oh, and btw 

sorry for double post, but i had to draw your attention XD

We should make an alliance between our shops 

just like Tousen did with Vervex and Curry X3

don't you agree Heero?


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> oh, and btw
> 
> sorry for double post, but i had to draw your attention XD
> 
> ...


yes   .


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 7, 2008)

Lol, i didn't even wait for your answer, i did that already


----------



## Heero (Mar 7, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Lol, i didn't even wait for your answer, i did that already


 kinda figured that


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 8, 2008)

Omg X3X3

That's really awesome 


Heero, you have to teach me one day how to make GIFs


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 8, 2008)

im making 1 right now, it will take a full month to complete


----------



## Juice (Mar 9, 2008)

Over and Over
(The video is a good quality for a youtube)
A sig and a Avy please!


*Avy*
Size 150 x 150

Time: 00:28 - 00:47

*Sig*

Time: 00:05 - 00:27

Can I also have a black and white boarder? thank you.


----------



## Cam (Mar 9, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Over and Over
> (The video is a good quality for a youtube)
> A sig and a Avy please!
> 
> ...



The time limit for an avatar is around 3-4 seconds. 

And the time limit for a sig is 14 seconds max.


----------



## Juice (Mar 9, 2008)

Cam said:


> The time limit for an avatar is around 3-4 seconds.
> 
> And the time limit for a sig is 14 seconds max.



my mistake I'll go back and look through it.


----------



## Heero (Mar 9, 2008)

Cam said:


> The time limit for an avatar is around 3-4 seconds.
> 
> And the time limit for a sig is 14 seconds max.


i could probably do the sig

HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET SPARKLES?mad


----------



## Juice (Mar 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> i could probably do the sig
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET SPARKLES?mad



Realy, well if not here is another one.

Over and Over

*Avy:*

150 x 150

Time 4:22 - 4:25

*Sig:*

Time: 1:10 - 1:24


Boarder: black and white on both avy and sig

If the other one does not work out. thanks Heero


----------



## Cam (Mar 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> i could probably do the sig
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET SPARKLES?mad



Lol, you just noticed them? I had them for a while now. Just a random contest thingy in the MBD. 



Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Realy, well if not here is another one.
> 
> Rightstuf
> 
> ...



I'll do it.


----------



## Juice (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2008)

Size: Seinor Member Avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: None
Text: 
Time: 00:12-00:16


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Size: Seinor Member Avatar
> Link: Link removed
> Border: None
> Text:
> Time: 00:12-00:16


done soon

turn off sig plox


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet..........


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

I found something 

Episode 8, Kamina's death scene 

you have the anime, i won't link it <3

Gif starting with the rain 22:06 ( at me ) and till the end X3
doesn't matter if it's a long one


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I found something
> 
> Episode 8, Kamina's death scene
> 
> ...


kay


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

all all all the scene X3

from the black flash till the end 
or you'll have to do it again


----------



## Totitos (Mar 13, 2008)

Type:avy
Link: 
Time:9:28-9:32
Border:black
Other: nothing
________________________

Type:sig
Link: same as above
Time:9:13-9:24
Size: I dunno
Border:black
Otherthing

double reps + cred will be given


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> Link:
> Time:9:28-9:32
> Border:black
> ...


done soon chips


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 13, 2008)

I love it man 

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> Link:
> Time:9:28-9:32
> Border:black
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Mar 13, 2008)

thx alot Heero


----------



## Juice (Mar 13, 2008)

Heero can you do videos from myspace tv or no?


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Heero can you do videos from myspace tv or no?


i might be able to give me the link and ill tell ya


----------



## Juice (Mar 13, 2008)

I can't tell what the times on it are. 

 do you have any video sites that are better then youtube?


----------



## Heero (Mar 13, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> I can't tell what the times on it are.
> 
> do you have any video sites that are better then youtube?


veoh is probably the best one i know of, i dont know of any really good ones


----------



## Juice (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I'll look into it and be back.

Edit its very good let me find the vid now, thank you.


----------



## Franky (Mar 13, 2008)

Size: about 265 X 150
Link: here
Border: what ever looks best; not to thick
Text: none
Time: 2:16 - 2:30

King Kittan giga drill breaker

Please & Thank you


----------



## Juice (Mar 14, 2008)

Sig

If possibe 300 x 150?
if not that 225 x 150

Time 3:00 -  3:16

Border: Black & White 

Thank you.


----------



## Heero (Mar 14, 2008)

latest requests will be done soon


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 15, 2008)

Stock: cool video
Time: 3:07-3:09
Size: Signature - 280x360
Border: Black


----------



## Tash (Mar 15, 2008)

Hallo friends. How aring you? GIF requesting am I.
But may I have a slideshow starting with the last panel of the first page, to the end of the second page? Resized to fit signature limits of course. Will cred and rep.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Mar 15, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: 280 x 135
Link: Link removed
Border: Triple Line
Text: Falcon Punch! (is it possible to match this with his mouth when he says it?)
Time: 0:06-0:12

=]


----------



## Heero (Mar 15, 2008)

Franky said:


> Size: about 265 X 150
> Link: Helium And Big Dudes Is Weird
> Border: what ever looks best; not to thick
> Text: none
> ...





Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Sig
> 
> If possibe 300 x 150?
> if not that 225 x 150
> ...





Hisagi said:


> Stock: Helium And Big Dudes Is Weird
> Time: 3:07-3:09
> Size: Signature - 280x360
> Border: Black





Ryan Pleasure said:


> Type: Avatar
> Size: 125 x 125 Regular Member Size
> Link: Helium And Big Dudes Is Weird
> Border: Triple Line
> ...


bit to long for a non senoir avy, 3 seconds max


----------



## Juice (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you Heero!


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 15, 2008)

Heero you are a god


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 15, 2008)

Size: Senior Member Avy
Link: Behold. The REAL Bugs Bunny.
Border: Any Border You Want
Text: 
Time: 00:05 To 00:07


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2008)

This is for a Sig

(only Marvel at the bottom right of the 1st image and the text, all of the 2nd 2 images except for the very last panel)

*Spoiler*: __ 











whatever size works best for you as long as it can be fit into sig, and if it can be delayed enough that all the text be readable that'd be awesome


----------



## Tefax (Mar 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Member Avy
> Link: Click Here
> Border: Any Border You Want
> Text:
> Time: 00:05 To 00:07





By the way, turn your sig off, please (:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome.....


----------



## Akatsubaki (Mar 16, 2008)

Heero said:


> bit to long for a non senoir avy, 3 seconds max



i know i changed it to a sig ^_^


----------



## Heero (Mar 17, 2008)

Ryan Pleasure said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: 280 x 135
> Link: Link removed
> Border: Triple Line
> ...





Swajio said:


> Hallo friends. How aring you? GIF requesting am I.
> But may I have a slideshow starting with the last panel of the first page, to the end of the second page? Resized to fit signature limits of course. Will cred and rep.




im doing yours next Taleran


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 18, 2008)

Type: Ava 
Size: 150x150
Link: Link removed
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 1:10
Dog headbangs w/ a pink wig
Please and thank u!!! 
repz and creditz!!


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks heero!!!!! +repz


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: about 280 X 360
Link: DBZ PS3/360
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 0:21-0:31
PLZ AND THX
I WILL REP U ERDAY FOR A MONTH


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2008)

Thx alot


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 20, 2008)

yo Heero, another one atcha 

this time i want a slideshow, with this page, ending the slideshow with red, big, bold text that says "IM BACK BITCHES"

THANKS! 

EDIT: oh and if it doesnt trouble you too much, can you replace the speech bubble with the words "Yes sir."?  That would be insanely awesome of you

EDIT2: omfg i just had an awesome idea, is it possible for you to do the text like it's being stamped on there?

EDIT3: actually just use this image and forget having to do all that extra work with editing the words 
this


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 20, 2008)

umm....ur sig


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 20, 2008)

yes, just remembered.  Thanks


----------



## Zal?onze (Mar 21, 2008)

*Avy*
link:
Time: 9:40 - 9:41 (just the part were gimmjow scares the girl by saying BOO!)
Size: 125x125
Border: Black White Black (just like espada's)


----------



## Heero (Mar 22, 2008)

Zalfonze i just have to convert the episode then urs will be done


----------



## Cam (Mar 22, 2008)

Zalfone made that same request in the GIF workshop and I already completed it.


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 23, 2008)

Size:200x200
Link:Link removed
Text:At the very end...1 second long"I ain't no hollaback girl" -red
Border:I don't care
TIme:00:08-00:20


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> Zalfonze i just have to convert the episode then urs will be done



YES


you are fucking awesome, good sir.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 23, 2008)

Its time for a tragic slideshow request:

1.
 2.
 3.
 4.

I want it until the part where it shows his helmet lying on the floor.And at the end of the slideshow, show in big, bold, black text saying " THE END OF THE OWARI DRAGON "

triple reps for this


----------



## Juice (Mar 25, 2008)

Putting in a slide show request.

1

2

Can you show each frame for three seconds then switch.

Thank you.


----------



## Franky (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks! cred+rep!X3


----------



## Heero (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry for the delays everyone NF has been ghey to me as of late


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

Just Get My Gif Done


----------



## Juice (Mar 25, 2008)

Heero said:


> sorry for the delays everyone NF has been ghey to me as of late


We can wait I'm sure.


St. Jimmy said:


> Just Get My Gif Done



A bit pissy... ?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 25, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> A bit pissy... ?



No..... I Can Wait....


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2008)

I cant find words to show how happy I'm right now


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 26, 2008)

heck yes!


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 27, 2008)

Size: Seinor Member Avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: 
Text: 
Time: 00:43-00:45


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet........


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Im back 

Type: Sig
Video: 1:50-2:05 or 1:50-2:05
Which ever one is better to work with quality wise.

Size: 200x100

and maybe this too?

Type: Ava
Size: 125x125
Video: 1:16-1:18


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

I appreciate it alot.

I dont wanna be a pain in the ass sorry but I wanted the 1:50-2:05 and you started at 1:39

sorry if Im nagging


----------



## Heero (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> I appreciate it alot.
> 
> I dont wanna be a pain in the ass sorry but I wanted the 1:50-2:05 and you started at 1:39
> 
> sorry if Im nagging


Lol did i?

i didnt even notice, ill fix it

edit: the timing is off in the video


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

Heero said:


> Lol did i?
> 
> i didnt even notice, ill fix it
> 
> edit: the timing is off in the video



Oh lol.
Well,you dont have to do it if you dont want to,Im starting to like it now,already've got it in the sig.

Thanks again.

EDIT:
BAH,I cant rep you now,I have to spread some first,sorry.


----------



## Heero (Mar 28, 2008)

Mishudo said:


> Oh lol.
> Well,you dont have to do it if you dont want to,Im starting to like it now,already've got it in the sig.
> 
> Thanks again.


na, dont worry about it

i think i know what ya want, its already in PS so you might as well take it


----------



## Majeh (Mar 28, 2008)

*Sig Request*

Size: 280 x 135
Link: Link removed
Time:17:10-17:24
Border: Black & White


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 28, 2008)

BINGO! 

Thanks again *shot*

I'll make sure to eventually give you rep.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 28, 2008)

Size: 125x125, and a 150x150 one if possible!
Border: Solid Black.
Video: Kodomo no Omocha Set  (10-15 sec.)

Thanks!


----------



## Franky (Mar 29, 2008)

Video: TURN UP THE VOLUME HIGH ON THIS ONE!
Time: 0:31-0:45
type: signature
size: same as the king kittan one you made me (221x125)

It starts with Franky swirling the heavy nunchucks and then ends at the end of him smacking around the spider.

Plz & Ty!


----------



## Tefax (Mar 29, 2008)

xUzumaki said:


> Size: 125x125, and a 150x150 one if possible!
> Border: Solid Black.
> Video: Over You  (10-15 sec.)
> 
> Thanks!



Working on it
Please turn your sig off (:



Franky said:


> Video: Over You
> Time: 0:31-0:45
> type: signature
> size: same as the king kittan one you made me (221x125)
> ...


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 29, 2008)

alright, I turned it off


----------



## Franky (Mar 29, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Working on it
> Please turn your sig off (:



thx a lot!


----------



## Tefax (Mar 29, 2008)

*xUzumaki:* Ok, thanks you (:



and




It's ok like that?


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Man! It's Great, to bad youtube has low quality video, its would of came out better!


----------



## pajamas (Mar 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava/Sig





1st one: HRF ava/sig
2nd one: 150x150 ava.


----------



## Heero (Mar 30, 2008)

pajamas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Majeh (Mar 30, 2008)

damn...i think i got skipped...=\


----------



## ♥Bella Swan♥ (Mar 31, 2008)

tefax-sensei!! how is u 2day?


----------



## Tefax (Mar 31, 2008)

*@Majeh:* Sorry 



or



It's ok like that???


*@Kyo'sGrl:* Hi there  . Let's talk by PM, I don't want to spam this place (:


----------



## Heero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Tefax for doing the requests, ive been busy >__________>


----------



## Majeh (Mar 31, 2008)

Tefax said:


> *@Majeh:* Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np thnx...imma use the top 1


----------



## Berry (Mar 31, 2008)

*Hey there!*

I found this gif of anko and saved it, however when I tried to upload it to my avatar it stays a still image! Is it broken? could you replace it please? or is it that I am uploading it wrong? Heres the gif..... 



*Please help*​


----------



## Tefax (Mar 31, 2008)

Heero said:


> Thanks Tefax for doing the requests, ive been busy >__________>



No prob, Heero 



Majeh said:


> np thnx...imma use the top 1



Ok 



alpha-flash said:


> *Hey there!*
> 
> I found this gif of anko and saved it, however when I tried to upload it to my avatar it stays a still image! Is it broken? could you replace it please? or is it that I am uploading it wrong? Heres the gif.....
> 
> ...



Hello ^^

Mmhhh..it's 150x150, too big for a non-senior member avy 
Want me to resize it??


----------



## Berry (Mar 31, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Mmhhh..is 150x150, too big for a non-senior avy
> Want me to resize it??



*Yes please!!!! also if you could change the border to a black or white one, that would be amazing! If not no worries.​*


----------



## Tefax (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok ^^ Here it is:



Remember that the avy size limit for non-seniors members is 125x125  If you want to resize a gif/image/other again, just come here

EDIT: Ok, I'll change the border too (: Give me just a sec


----------



## Berry (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Tefax! Is it possible to change the border on photoshop..or is that mad talk!


----------



## Tefax (Mar 31, 2008)

Hahaha, no, it's not hard to do ^^ Check the spoiler tag (:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Choose one of these

*Blacks:*


*
Whites:*

*Black & White:*


----------



## Berry (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheers for doing this *Tefax!* Reps...*FANTASTIC JOB!*​


----------



## KakU Camui (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is dee requesty:
Size-270x150 pixels
Link-Here it is
Time-00:29-00:41
Could you have it fade out to black at the end?

Thanks​


----------



## Tefax (Apr 5, 2008)

alpha-flash said:


> Cheers for doing this *Tefax!* Reps...*FANTASTIC JOB!*​



Thanks (:
Come again ^^



KakashiUchiha23 said:


> Here is dee requesty:
> Size-270x150 pixels
> Link-Here it is
> Time-00:29-00:41
> ...



Sorry for the delay D:




It's ok like that?


----------



## Candy (Apr 5, 2008)

aw man the face thing was in it

Size: Size-270x150 pixels
Link: foruth episode 
Border: black
Text: power of the vizards!
Time: 2:34-2:41

thats my request


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Everything
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 00:54-00:56


----------



## Tefax (Apr 6, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> aw man the face thing was in it
> 
> Size: Size-270x150 pixels
> Link: 3 / 3
> ...



I'll try to do this request tomorrow, I'm a little busy (:



St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: 3 / 3
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:54-00:56



  or


----------



## lone wolf807 (Apr 6, 2008)

Size: 140 x 140
Link: 3 / 3
Border: Thick black line
Time: 1:19 - 1:20

Thanks


----------



## Crayons (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright, I have a request.

Size: Any size that won't go over the limit for a senior's sig.
Link: (read below)
Border: Yes plz lol. Any border that looks good on it.
Text: -
Time: Start to 0:07

I'll give double or triple rep to whoever will do my request, but first..

I want to know who among you will do my request, because I don't want to post the link here. I'll PM you the link. Thanks


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 7, 2008)

Crayons said:


> Alright, I have a request.
> 
> Size: Any size that won't go over the limit for a senior's sig.
> Link: (read below)
> ...


 
Im on it, PM me the link first


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

Size:150x150
link:da nuts
border:black
text:
Time:0-7 seconds

I hope you cam make it +rep


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 7, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Size:150x150
> link:da nuts
> border:black
> text:
> ...


 
I'll do it.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks ......


----------



## pajamas (Apr 7, 2008)

150x200/Sig size [pretty thin >|]


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 7, 2008)

mdmy, sorry, i cant do yours. sig pj's


----------



## pajamas (Apr 7, 2008)

Veyerus said:


> mdmy, sorry, i cant do yours. sig pj's


Only Heero is allowed to do my stuff


----------



## Crayons (Apr 7, 2008)

Veyerus: PM sent.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 7, 2008)

Size:125x125 and IF possible also a 270 width x 150 hight
link:Madao Scans ; 7:50 untill 7:53 (starting when she rolls the floor, just keep repeating that scene pls, no pauze in between)
border:black
no text

Thx in advance


----------



## Heero (Apr 7, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> Size: 140 x 140
> Link: Madao Scans
> Border: Thick black line
> Time: 1:19 - 1:20
> ...





mdmy23 said:


> Size:150x150
> link:Madao Scans
> border:black
> text:
> ...





pajamas said:


> 150x200/Sig size [pretty thin >|]


i got these


StupidFatHobbit said:


> Size:125x125 and IF possible also a 270 width x 150 hight
> link:Madao Scans ; 7:50 untill 7:53 (starting when she rolls the floor, just keep repeating that scene pls, no pauze in between)
> border:black
> no text
> ...


your video lenght is only till 1:30


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> your video lenght is only till 1:30


I know, just keep repeating it so that it seems she's rolling on there forever...


----------



## lone wolf807 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## pajamas (Apr 7, 2008)

Why won't mine work >:[


----------



## Totitos (Apr 7, 2008)

Slideshow request

1

2

3

I'll rep you twice


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wups, I saw I didn't turn off my sig in the previous post, done that now


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 7, 2008)

turn off your sig キャンデー


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 7, 2008)

@heero

thanks + rep for you 

why does the pic wont play if i save it? 

Its just pure black?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 8, 2008)

Requesting:

Type: Avatar
Size: 125 x 125 (Normal User Sized)
Link: Chris Benoit Adventures
Border: Normal Avatar Border
Time: 2.35-2.37

Thnx on beforehand!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 9, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 00:33-00:35


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 9, 2008)

Size: Avatar 150x150
Link:Gaara music video
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 4:03-4:06

Size: Sig
Link:Gaara music video
Borderrmal
Text: None
Time:2:00-2:14
Please and thank you!! 
And of course, Reps!!


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 9, 2008)

Size:150x150
link:Look here
border:black
text:
Time:2:43 - 2:49

If you can make it much better
I ll give rep of course


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2008)

Size: Signature
Link: Although she still helps Ulic
Border:black
Text: none
Time: 3:18-3:32
Thx and +reps


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 10, 2008)

Arrigato yo 

Rep incoming


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 10, 2008)

Signature
Link: Video!!!
Border: black and whtie
Time: 2:02 - 2:11

the part right after grimmjow's paw to the part where the sand covers both ichigo and grimmjow, but dont get in the huge sand explosion.  Know what i mean? 

Signature
Link: Video!!!
Border: black and whtie
Time: 2:32 - 2:44

just up until the sand, dont get grimmjow leaping out of the sand please =]


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2008)

Espada said:


> Signature
> Link: Link removed
> Border: black and whtie
> Time: 2:02 - 2:11
> ...



lol everyone wants sigs and avys from this badass episode!


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 10, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> lol everyone wants sigs and avys from this badass episode!



I know its so damn funny.

Espada, once i get my converter up i'll try to get yours done

but anyone else can take it


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Size: Avatar 150x150
> Link:Link removed
> Border: normal
> Text: none
> ...





mlmy24 said:


> Size:150x150
> link:Link removed
> border:black
> text:
> ...





Roxxas said:


> Size: Signature
> Link: Link removed
> Border:black
> Text: none
> ...





Espada said:


> Signature
> Link: Link removed
> Border: black and whtie
> Time: 2:02 - 2:11
> ...





Hisagi said:


> I know its so damn funny.
> 
> Espada, once i get my converter up i'll try to get yours done
> 
> but anyone else can take it


i've got all these done and doing Espada's atm


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 10, 2008)

alright no problem. Im having trouble with my converter anyway


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> i've got all these done and doing Espada's atm



wewt thx so fast! + reps all around!


----------



## Agitation (Apr 10, 2008)

Requesting

Type: Sig
Size: 200x150 around there
Link: Link removed
Border: Normal Black Border
Time: 1.44 - 1-58

Thanks to whoever makes this


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Requesting
> 
> Type: Sig
> Size: 200x150 around there
> ...


ill get yours soon


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you heero!!!   

As promised, +reps!!!!!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 10, 2008)

awesomely done, as always.  Thanks Heero 

EDIT: also, i have a question.  Are you able to do skipped scenes?  Like, say i wanted the gif to focus on a character, but in between are closeups of another character.  Could you make a gif where it focuses just on the character i want?


----------



## Majeh (Apr 10, 2008)

if a sig was small enough is it possible to make it a lil longer than 14 seconds..?

edit-Nvm what i just said. But can u take certain parts of a clip and put them together? like have 1st 9 seconds of gif play and then it skips a certain amount of the vid to a different scene and goes for the rest of the time remaining of the gif?


----------



## Heero (Apr 10, 2008)

Espada said:


> awesomely done, as always.  Thanks Heero
> 
> EDIT: also, i have a question.  Are you able to do skipped scenes?  Like, say i wanted the gif to focus on a character, but in between are closeups of another character.  Could you make a gif where it focuses just on the character i want?


yeah i can do that


Majeh said:


> if a sig was small enough is it possible to make it a lil longer than 14 seconds..?
> 
> edit-Nvm what i just said. But can u take certain parts of a clip and put them together? like have 1st 9 seconds of gif play and then it skips a certain amount of the vid to a different scene and goes for the rest of the time remaining of the gif?


14 seconds is for quality, i can probably do 20 seconds at max

and your second question yes i can do that.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 11, 2008)

Heero said:


> yeah i can do that



ill see you again in 2 days then


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 11, 2008)

Why did you skip mine? :/


----------



## Heero (Apr 11, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> Why did you skip mine? :/


cause there was no part with a girl rolling on the floor nor was there a 7min mark

i think you got the wrong video


----------



## Heero (Apr 11, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Requesting
> 
> Type: Sig
> Size: 200x150 around there
> ...


----------



## Agitation (Apr 11, 2008)

Heero... I wasn't paying attention when I wrote the time-line

I meant 0.44 - 0.58, but um are you going to do it again? I can wait a while longer.


----------



## Heero (Apr 11, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Heero... I wasn't paying attention when I wrote the time-line
> 
> I meant 0.44 - 0.58, but um are you going to do it again? I can wait a while longer.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 11, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: this
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 00:13-00:14


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 11, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> Size:125x125 and IF possible also a 270 width x 150 hight
> link: ; 7:50 untill 7:53 (starting when she rolls the floor, just keep repeating that scene pls, no pauze in between)
> border:black
> no text
> ...



I edited my request, I copied some1 elses link by accident lol :/ would you mind doing mine afterall?


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

im back 

Signature
Link: _Colonello_
Time: 4:00-4:14
Border: black and white

Signature
Link: _Colonello_
Time: 5:22-5:45
Border: Black and White
Notes: skip the parts with Grimmjow after Ichigo fires the Getsuga Tenshou, and just focus on Ichigo looking awesome in his Vaizard mode


----------



## Tefax (Apr 13, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Rusty spoons
> Border: Standard
> Text: None
> Time: 00:13-00:14







StupidFatHobbit said:


> I edited my request, I copied some1 elses link by accident lol :/ would you mind doing mine afterall?



 and


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Apr 13, 2008)

Tefax said:


> and



awesome, thx tefax ^^ reps


----------



## Tefax (Apr 13, 2008)

^ Ok ^^ Ah, and about your rep comment...no, sorry, I can't  But if you find the RAW of that episode I could do it again 

*P.S: Espada,*  I think that 14 and 23 sec are way too long for a gif


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks, but uh...did you miss the note about skipping grimmjow for the second one?


----------



## Heero (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> thanks, but uh...did you miss the note about skipping grimmjow for the second one?


uhh..yeah

i just normally read the time, ill edit it


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey heero whats going on? Its been a while since I saw you here


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 13, 2008)

@Heero

Thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foretold (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't know you had a request thread

Sig
Size:220x125
Link: Link removed
Time: 00:20 to 00:25


----------



## Heero (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Hey heero whats going on? Its been a while since I saw you here


im always here


Foretold said:


> I didn't know you had a request thread


had it for a while nao


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 13, 2008)

Sig
Size:220x125
Link: Link removed
Time: 00:26 to 00:39

please make it PLEASE

Sig
Size:220x125
Link: Link removed
Time: 00:01 to 00:08


----------



## Foretold (Apr 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> im always here
> 
> had it for a while nao



That was fast, thanks
How you doing by the way have not talked to you in a while.


----------



## Heero (Apr 13, 2008)

Foretold said:


> That was fast, thanks
> How you doing by the way have not talked to you in a while.


im good, what about yourself?


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> im always here
> 
> had it for a while nao



so awesome dude 

i shall rep when i can again


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 13, 2008)

@heero

Thanks your fast i like you!!!!


----------



## Foretold (Apr 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> im good, what about yourself?



Good, except for the 3 hour homework and busy schedule, not to mention having to wake up at 5:00 every moring


----------



## Heero (Apr 14, 2008)

Foretold said:


> Good, except for the 3 hour homework and busy schedule, not to mention having to wake up at 5:00 every moring


hey sounds like me

thats over nao tho, im on summer break


----------



## Foretold (Apr 14, 2008)

You lucky duck, it's not fair


----------



## Heero (Apr 14, 2008)

Foretold said:


> You lucky duck, it's not fair


not really i get a week off, then its back to fulltime work


----------



## Foretold (Apr 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> not really i get a week off, then its back to fulltime work



A week is better than nothing


----------



## pajamas (Apr 14, 2008)

real song... the entrance happens at about :57 or :58
42 - 108
Just some good sig size.
No black things either.


----------



## Franky (Apr 15, 2008)

Size:125 X 125
Link: 
Border: Black-White-Black
Textne
Time:00:56-01:00 (Dr. Stien)

Avatar, Pls and Thx!


----------



## Heero (Apr 15, 2008)

NF

HRF


----------



## Franky (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll use it, but is there any way at all you can slow it down in the least?


----------



## Heero (Apr 15, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'll use it, but is there any way at all you can slow it down in the least?


it might be a bit jumpy then, being only 15-20 frames

ill see what i can do


----------



## Franky (Apr 15, 2008)

Hellz yeah!pek

Will rep when it let's me


----------



## Majeh (Apr 15, 2008)

thnx heero. ill rep when i can again, i have to spread around =\


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2008)

Size: Seinor Member Avy
Link: a reputation
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:12-00:15


----------



## Fin (Apr 16, 2008)

Size:280 x 135
Link: a reputation
Border: black and white
Text: None
Time: 1:57-2:06

Thanks man         .

There we go.. sorry this isn't the grandest day for me, but this would totally make it grander...


----------



## Tash (Apr 16, 2008)

Size:280x135
Link:MUCH
Time: 4:42-4:53
Borders:Triple

Will make sure to rep ASAP.


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Seinor Member Avy
> Link: MUCH
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:12-00:15





Fin said:


> Size:280 x 135
> Link: MUCH
> Border: black and white
> Text: None
> ...


have these done soon


Swajio said:


> Size:280x135
> Link:MUCH
> Time: 4:42-4:53
> Borders:Triple
> ...


----------



## Tash (Apr 16, 2008)

Heero said:


> have these done soon



Thanks. How's fobbers been btw? I haven't posted there in ages.


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Thanks. How's fobbers been btw? I haven't posted there in ages.


me, pj and saito killed it

we used our mod powers to prune and ban ppl, ive got my own site going my link is in my sig


----------



## Tefax (Apr 16, 2008)

Fin said:


> Size:280 x 135
> Link: MUCH
> Border: black and white
> Text: None
> ...







St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Seinor Member Avy
> Link: MUCH
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:12-00:15





*EDIT: *Oh my, sorry Heero, I didn't see your post. I hope you don't mind if I did these ones (:


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2008)

na its fine


----------



## Fin (Apr 16, 2008)

Ill rep both of you.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 17, 2008)

Heero said:


> na its fine



nooo Heero your Soul Eater set is the one i was just about to request for...


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 17, 2008)

did somebody do my request already


----------



## Heero (Apr 17, 2008)

mlmy24 said:


> did somebody do my request already


2 pages back or so


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 17, 2008)

Sig
Size:220x125
Link: Link removed
Time: 00:01 to 00:08

i had a second one


----------



## Kamina (Apr 18, 2008)

Avatar Request

Link - Kata! keika dori...

Time - 2:11 x 2:13

Size - 150x150

Signature Request

Link - Kata! keika dori...

Time - 1:00 x 1:02

Size 200 x 100


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 18, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Kata! keika dori...
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 03:10-03:13


----------



## Tefax (Apr 18, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Avatar Request
> 
> Link - YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE
> 
> ...



*AVY*

 or  

*SIG*

 or 



St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 03:10-03:13







mlmy24 said:


> Sig
> Size:220x125
> Link: YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE
> Time: 00:01 to 00:08
> ...



I'll do this one later


----------



## Kamina (Apr 19, 2008)

Tefax said:


> *AVY*
> 
> or
> 
> ...



The signature is wrong, it's in the 1st minute.


----------



## Tefax (Apr 19, 2008)

are you sure? That's what I see in the first minute


----------



## Kamina (Apr 19, 2008)

It's the same link as the avatar.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 19, 2008)

Tefax Its To Big , The KB's Are Over The Forums Limit...


----------



## Fin (Apr 19, 2008)

Size:280x135
Link: link
Border: black and white
Text: None
Time: 5:50-5:56

Thanks again.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

hey Heero you think you can make me an avi of the scene where Death is going "damnit, depressed, die"?

i think you know what im talking about.

and if you dont ill get the link and times for you 

and a sig of the scenes of Death riding his skateboard in the air from 03

thanks


----------



## Cam (Apr 21, 2008)

You stole my chibi.


----------



## Heero (Apr 21, 2008)

Fin said:


> Size:280x135
> Link: Slayers Cabaret
> Border: black and white
> Text: None
> ...


kay done soon


Espada said:


> hey Heero you think you can make me an avi of the scene where Death is going "damnit, depressed, die"?
> 
> i think you know what im talking about.
> 
> ...


im not sure of the exact time, ive got a raw just tell me the time and ill do it


Cam said:


> You stole my chibi.


----------



## Cam (Apr 21, 2008)

Heero said:


>



I finally convince Blind Itach to make me one and I see it up before I get to use it.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

Avi: basically 5:09, around that area.  Him pounding the ground.

Sig: uhh the scene of him riding the air is...8:19-8:25


----------



## Heero (Apr 21, 2008)

Espada said:


> Avi: basically 5:09, around that area.  Him pounding the ground.
> 
> Sig: uhh the scene of him riding the air is...8:19-8:25


Kay i got er


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

hey Ryan ^^


i know it's not a GIF request, but since it's a request, i'm doing it here 

can you make Halibel's eyes green ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

and... blue too please? 


also, can you get me a version with whiter skin?


----------



## Heero (Apr 21, 2008)

'


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

which one do you think it's better? 
i need your opinion too X3

blue eyes or green eyes?


----------



## Heero (Apr 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> which one do you think it's better?
> i need your opinion too X3
> 
> blue eyes or green eyes?


green

it matches my eyes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Apr 21, 2008)

lol you cheater  


well i'm picking green, but not because of your eyes, but because it's her natural colour  


<333333333333333333


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

*Avatar*
150x150, 0:05 - 0:08, from when he's on screen playing guitar, till just before he starts talking.

*Signature*
150x250? (Don't exactly know what size is best for this)
0:59 - 1:09 From '...little 'ol  number' till just after  'pointed at you'.
I would like, if possible, for subtitles to be added to each corresponding line, with something added at the start of the first sentence.

(Without quotation marks for the sig)
"Like this little 'ol number,"
"Designed by me,"
"Built by me,"
"And you best hope...
Not pointed at you."

Link:


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

...I love you. <3


----------



## Kittan (Apr 21, 2008)

won't help Tazuna out

Could you take the panels of this page and make it into a .gif? 
Size: Senior Sig


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 21, 2008)

Damnit, third time >< anyways...thanks for your patience!

Size: 231 x 130 pixels
Link: Rocky and Survivor. Still awesome.
Border:simple blue
Text: OWNED (at the 5:52 mark)
Time:5:45-5:52

Thanks bud! will rep ^^


----------



## うさぎ♥~ (Apr 21, 2008)

Request

*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 120 x 120
*Link:* 
*Border:* Triple line
*Time:* 00:41~0047

I hope this is ok, thank you for your time! :3 I'm sorry about the first one. I'm lagging badly for some odd reason. Again, so sorry. T___T


----------



## General (Apr 21, 2008)

Size: Avatar
Link: 
Borderon't really care
Text:None
Time:7:40 - 7:41

Basically when he's flying...On a skateboard...


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)

^i had to shorten yours cause of the normal member size


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: here
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 19:47 - 19:49


----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd like an avatar of this please.

You just have to go to this

From 11-24 seconds. right before it cuts into that other scene.

Size: 150 x 150 unless it would look better a little wider

If you could put a thin black/white/black border around that would be great. Unless it doesnt look right that way.

Thanks.


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)

easts1d3raider said:


> I'd like an avatar of this please.
> 
> You just have to go to this
> 
> ...


your not a senior member so you cant have 150x150 avy and 13 seconds is far to long for an avy.

if you would like a sig i will do it


----------



## Iria (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Heero, you may not be able to help me and thats ok 

I was just wondering if you can make this:



Transparent for me

Thanks in advance if you can


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Iria (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah thank you so much  <3


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: here
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 19:47 - 19:49


my converter doesnt work on that FLV file for some reason, got another link to it? avi or flv?

No problem Iria


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill See...

Edit: 

Nevermind Just Make Me A Avy With This

You just have to go to this

2:03-2:05


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> ^i had to shorten yours cause of the normal member size



Thanks so much man! Repped


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 22, 2008)

Perfect Heero


----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> your not a senior member so you cant have 150x150 avy and 13 seconds is far to long for an avy.
> 
> if you would like a sig i will do it



I was just following the rules that you put in the beginning of this thread. I have over 50 posts(159 actually lol) and you said a limit of 14 seconds... but ok, I changed the things you said, is it better now?


====
THIS ONE

From 18-24 seconds. right before it cuts into that other scene.

Size: 200 x 125 unless it would look better a little wider

If you could put a thin black/white/black border around that would be great. Unless it doesnt look right that way.

Thanks


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2008)

easts1d3raider said:


> I was just following the rules that you put in the beginning of this thread. I have over 50 posts(159 actually lol) and you said a limit of 14 seconds... but ok, I changed the things you said, is it better now?





			
				Heero said:
			
		

> Avatar's
> There is some restrictions to these, remember the size limit. Don't ask for anything over 3 seconds.





> THIS ONE
> 
> From 18-24 seconds. right before it cuts into that other scene.
> 
> ...


yeah thats fine


----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh sorry, how'd I not catch that 3 second part lmao. Well thanks for taking the job.


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 22, 2008)

_Hey peoplez  ... This is the vid _THIS ONE

_Can i please have an avatar made of 1:46-1:49 (im senior mem)

and may i please have a sig of 1:57 - 2:07 ... of course reps and all that good stuff will be given 
_


----------



## うさぎ♥~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you Heero, hehe I finally joined the gif avas haha. Thank you! :3


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd like to make an Avatar request.

Video: the one I quoted last page
Size: 150x150
Border: triple line
Scene: 1:34-1:36

Much appreciated


----------



## Heero (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks alot man!


----------



## Nexas (Apr 23, 2008)

<3
.......


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 23, 2008)

Size: Sig
Link: NaruSaku {Say Okay Remake}
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 00:04-00:16

Size: Ava 150x150
Link: NaruSaku {Say Okay Remake}
Border: Normal
Text: none
Time: 00:23-00:26

Please and Thank you


----------



## Heero (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## MasterChick (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks HEERO!!!!  
+rep


----------



## Franky (Apr 23, 2008)

Size:221 x 125
Link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fW8b1tNbOU
Border: black & white
Textne
Time: 2:52 to 3:06

Brooke; arrow notche slash!
please and thank you


----------



## Raktus (Apr 23, 2008)

If you could... Ill have your babies ^_^

*Signature*
*Size:* Whatever the max size is for my level
*Link:* This video just make you fell like crying.
*Border:* Normal
*Text:* N/A
*Time:* 6:23 - 6:34
(From where the 11th squad members are rising their fists into the air around Zaraki to where it begins zooming down on Zaraki's face)

*Avatar*
*Size:* Whatever the max size is for my level
*Link:* This video just make you fell like crying.
*Border:* Normal
*Text:* N/A
*Time:* 7:47 - 7:50
(From where Ikkaku waves his hand out toward Ichigo to where he makes the thumbs down gesture)


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 23, 2008)

hmm Heero could i get a sig of that scene between Death and that cat-ball-thing?  Way too funny not to be sig'd XD

and an avi of him with a smoking gun 

thanks


----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 24, 2008)

If its alright with you i'd like to request another since you did such a good job on the other. If you could keep a straight loop going without the white flash inbetween that would be great. Thanks alot.

Size: 125 x 125
Link: this
Border: thin black
Time: 4:12-4:15


----------



## Anybody (Apr 24, 2008)

*Avatar Request*
*Size:*125x125 and lower than 97.7kb(yeah a small one)
*Border:*Normal
*Link:*
*Time:*0:51-0:53 where the red guy with the bat is beating the fat blu guy

In advance thanks


----------



## Heero (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Kamina (Apr 24, 2008)

Avatar

Video - him
Time - 7:32 x 7:39 (Speed the video up)
Size - 150 x 150


----------



## Anybody (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh my gawd you are awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 24, 2008)

lol so foonay

you're awesome Heero 

ill rep ya when i can again


----------



## easts1d3raider (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks alot man!


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2008)

pure win, Will rep when possible and cred


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Kamina (Apr 25, 2008)

Rep + cred coming your way <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: animepornismoney.com
Border: Standard 
Text:
Time: 00:45-00:47


----------



## Candy (Apr 26, 2008)

Size: 221 x 125
Link: Link removed
Border:red 
Textne
Time: 1:27-1:39

wow i hope this looks cool


----------



## Masurao (Apr 26, 2008)

*Avatar*

Size: 150 x150
Linkhapter 209 released!
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 2:18-2:21

Thanks.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 27, 2008)

Stock.

6:06 - 6:08

Shows the three guys faces in the car.


----------



## GeninZeno (Apr 27, 2008)

Request
Type : Sig
Size: Whatever you like best and see fit, I want it big though, but no bigger than 450 x 200.
Link: Stock.
Border: Whatever you like.
Time:00:40~0054

Thanks Heero. I've seen this scene and sig somewhere...and just cannot place it. So I had to search for it and finally found the scene. Now I'm here lol 

Thank you for opening up such a shop.

Wow. 500 posts! Congrats! *throws confetti*


----------



## Heero (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Heero. Reps and cred.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2008)

Ginko
It's a LOST episode. "A Shape of things to come" or something like that. It's at the top after you click on LOST so it's easy to find.

Ava 150x 150 w/black border 30:46- 30:48
Sig ~250x 200 also w/black border 31:00-31:10


----------



## Heero (Apr 29, 2008)

link dont work


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2008)

Fixed it


----------



## Berry (Apr 29, 2008)

*Hello There*

Could someone please create this Gif..

*Style:*Avatar

*Size:*As big, as I can have have it

*Link:*

*Time:*11.50 to 11.53

*Border:*Thin red

*Quality:*High quality

*Extra:*Please..please get rid of the subtitles(sorry to be a pain)

Credit and reps to you

*Cheers*​


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2008)

that acts of genocide don't constitute genocide,

Thats the vid sir  ... 

can i please have an avatar made of 00:53-00:55 ... basically the girls faces should be shown and not the guys at the end of the lil scene

and may i please have a sig of 4:06-4:15 ... reps and all that good stuff will be given of course

EDIT: theres also this vid
from veoh which i think has better quality ... the times are the same so if you could use this one that would be fine too  ... just if you use this one could you please get rid of the subtitles too


----------



## Heero (Apr 30, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> It's a LOST episode. "A Shape of things to come" or something like that. It's at the top after you click on LOST so it's easy to find.
> 
> Ava 150x 150 w/black border 30:46- 30:48
> Sig ~250x 200 also w/black border 31:00-31:10


i cant watch the video's cause im not from the US


A l p h a said:


> *Hello There*
> 
> Could someone please create this Gif..
> 
> ...





Nightmare said:


> Even better trailer
> 
> 
> Thats the vid sir  ...
> ...


these will be done soon


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, damn it was on youtube, but it got removed. It's no problem though.

Edit: Found it again! I'll get the times now.

Even better trailer


Ava time: 2:54- ~2:56 (end at the time the view changes)
Sig time: 3:08-3:17

Sizes the same as the original request.


----------



## Heero (Apr 30, 2008)

i cant get rid of the subs sorry


----------



## Berry (Apr 30, 2008)

*Cheers Heero*..

Hate to be a pain..

However, Can I have a thin red border on the *second one.*

Also, I am not sure but, could you *crop* the gif above the subtitles?​


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_yo heero can i get another gif set only this time could you use this video _Even better trailer


_Avy = 00:53-00:55 ... just the girls
Sig = 4:44 - 4:53 _
_
This one has good quality in it ... if you can't thats cool  ... just reply if you can or can't please  ... for the size of the sig ... can you make it as big as possible without ruining its quality  _


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for DP, i would also like the scene from Episode one when soul turns around when he's playing on the piano. It was the flash back when maka thought Soul Turned on her.


----------



## Heero (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Nightmare (Apr 30, 2008)

_im repping you again ASAP  _


----------



## Spiral Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet man, but can i have the Soul Gif avatar size?


----------



## Berry (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheer's *Heero*


----------



## Heero (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Heero. I was wonder if maybe you could make the sig gif just a bit larger, maybe around 300. If not it's fine then.


----------



## Heero (May 1, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Thanks Heero. I was wonder if maybe you could make the sig gif just a bit larger, maybe around 300. If not it's fine then.


yeah i tried that went i was making it, it goes to much over the size limit if i do that way.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

Oh ok, it's no problem then. Thanks anyway


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2008)

Style:Avatar

Size:125x125

Link:this

Time:0:03 - 0:06

Border:black & white

Text: none


Maka CHOP!


----------



## Rock Lee (May 1, 2008)

Size:Avatar=125x125 Sig=Whatever you feel is the right size
Link:link
Border:black borders
Textne
Avy Time:37-40

Sig Time-42-1:00


----------



## Heero (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Rock Lee (May 2, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Thanks,i'll rep you now.


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

GIF for this video

this

avatar (size for non-senior members)1:49-1:51

signature 00:46-00:50

both of them with red borderlines if it's ok

rep and credits

thnx in advance


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

Heero said:


>



I love it!
reps


----------



## Cam (May 2, 2008)

Please turn off your sig.


----------



## Totitos (May 2, 2008)

Link: x

Avy-Time: 4:40-4:44
Border: black with white
Size: senior size
_____________________

Sig-time: 4:45-4:55 
Border: black with whte
size: I dunno lol


----------



## Franky (May 2, 2008)

so sorry...


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

I wish I didn't delete my previous request


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 3, 2008)

I'd like one.

size: Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
type: sig
border: normal
link: Link removed

time:
0:02 to 0:13


----------



## igneus somes (May 3, 2008)

Request
Type : ava
Size: as big as possible XP
Link: Link removed
Border:thick black line
Time:3:12~3:20

ty


----------



## Heero (May 3, 2008)

Starbucks said:


> GIF for this video
> 
> Just in case: Link to Video
> 
> ...





Totitos said:


> Link: x
> 
> Avy-Time: 4:40-4:44
> Border: black with white
> ...





RamenJunky said:


> I'd like one.
> 
> size: Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
> type: sig
> ...


done soon


igneus somes said:


> Request
> Type : ava
> Size: as big as possible XP
> Link: x
> ...


far to big for an avy, read the first post again


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> done soon
> 
> far to big for an avy, read the first post again



well then, thnx in advance


----------



## Heero (May 3, 2008)




----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Heero, thank you very much

sorry, Im at my limit I negged someone just several minutes ago

I can'r rep you now, but I will rep you later, I swear


----------



## Totitos (May 3, 2008)

FUCK YEAH HEERO


----------



## -18 (May 3, 2008)

oh Heero, it's all on your rep page

sorry if I didn't rep you earlier


----------



## igneus somes (May 4, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> Request
> Type : ava
> Size: as big as possible XP
> Link: Funi's Version of "We Are"
> ...



wooops XD i meant sig XD

Type : sig
Size:width-460 or below, height 230 or just near there 
Link: Funi's Version of "We Are"
Border:thick black line
Time:3:12~3:20

ty


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: preview to 316 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:02-00:04


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 5, 2008)

Type : ava
Size: Senior
Link: Final Trailer from Summit Entertainment
Border:thick black line
Time:0:10 - 0:12


----------



## milkshakes (May 5, 2008)

Type : sig
Size: Senior
Link: Sulemon Mirza
Border: whatever fits
Time: 7:51 - 8:05 but if possibnle :8:10

its basically where kid finds liz and patty in strings and they get all strippy cuz the strings r making them and all 

tpye: ava
Size: senior
Link Sulemon Mirza
Border: whatever fits
Time 4:50 to 4:53

its when kid squeezes liz and patties tits.

i think u had this set before but i kinda wanted to have these scnes cuz i thought they were hilarious in a sort of way thx heero will rep and cred

if i remember i think u cut sum scnes out for ur ava and sig cuz u had to go over 14 and 3 secs to fit the whole scene in. lol not to be a gay asshole just to say u can just post the set u had instead of making a gif cuz u already made it. and they r the same scene


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 6, 2008)

Requesting:

Type: Signature
Size: 350x200
Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Border: Normal Signature Border
Text: None
Time: 2.51-2.54

Type: Avatar
Size: 125x125 Normal User Sized
Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Border: Normal Avatar Border
Text: None 
Time: 5.13-5.15

Looking forward to the result which was excellent last time with my ava!


----------



## Heero (May 6, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> wooops XD i meant sig XD
> 
> Type : sig
> Size:width-460 or below, height 230 or just near there
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:02-00:04





Orko-Chan said:


> Type : ava
> Size: Senior
> Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Border:thick black line
> Time:0:10 - 0:12





Black Leg Sanji said:


> Requesting:
> 
> Type: Signature
> Size: 350x200
> ...


sorry for the delay, im doing them now


Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Type : sig
> Size: Senior
> Link: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkmJauZdGo8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> Border: whatever fits
> ...




rehost it


----------



## igneus somes (May 6, 2008)

wheres mine..?


----------



## Heero (May 6, 2008)

igneus somes said:


> wheres mine..?


im not doing it now, cause you asked

if you read my post i was doing it.


----------



## Durge (May 6, 2008)

heero make me a sig from this please.


----------



## Heero (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Orko-Chan (May 6, 2008)

Oh Yeah! Thanks Heero. Rep'd!


----------



## igneus somes (May 7, 2008)

heero!! lol... r u dun yet..?


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

damn...I was gonna ask  for a sig version of ur ava

can I still have 1!?


----------



## igneus somes (May 7, 2008)

i no XD.........


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Bah, looks like i need to spread more rep around before i can rep you again 

Anyway thanks! Again!


----------



## Roy Mustang (May 7, 2008)

Slideshow gif. If you remember how you did my Zoro one before. 

Cut out each box and gif them in order.
Also resize for sig size.

*Spoiler*: __ 





















And for an avatar

top box, scrolling up, somewhere close to 150x150


----------



## Franky (May 7, 2008)

Avatar & sig

Link(same for both):Here

Avatar length: 1:55 to 1:58
Avatar size: 125 x 125

Sig length: 4:47 to 5:01
Sig size: 222 x 125

Border (for both): black and white

Cred+rep, please & thank you


----------



## Hisagi (May 8, 2008)

type: 125x125 avatar
Stock: 
time: 00:18-00:23 (just showing the avatar using the four elements, and loop)

thanks ​


----------



## Heero (May 8, 2008)

Franky said:


> Avatar & sig
> 
> Link(same for both):Link removed
> 
> ...


kay ill have these done soon.


Roy Mustang said:


> Slideshow gif. If you remember how you did my Zoro one before.
> 
> Cut out each box and gif them in order.
> Also resize for sig size.
> ...


thats a little to long for one those

try around 5 pages for max



Hisagi said:


> type: 125x125 avatar
> Stock: Link removed
> time: 00:18-00:23 (just showing the avatar using the four elements, and loop)
> 
> thanks


to long, 3 seconds max


----------



## Heero (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Roy Mustang (May 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> kay ill have these done soon.
> 
> thats a little to long for one those
> 
> ...



okay, do the last five then


----------



## Wilham (May 8, 2008)

Ok well there isn't a youtube link anymore so hopefully veoh will work.

*Avi*
Size:senior
Link: 
Border:rounded
Text:N/A
Time: 17:24-17:27

*Sig*
Size:standard
Link: 
Border:rounded
Text: N/A
Time: 17:35-17:42


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2008)

Stock: *Broken Cogs*
Size: Senior Member's Avy
Time: 0:04 To 00:07
Border: Normal
Text: None


----------



## LiveFire (May 8, 2008)

150 x 150 gif please

here.

Time - 1:51 to 1:54, with a normal white and black border. Thanks in advance X3


----------



## Franky (May 8, 2008)

I will now procede in repping every post you have


----------



## Hisagi (May 8, 2008)

since you could do the last request (being to long) can you do this?

Stock: Here
type: 125x125 avatar
time: 3:26-:28 (make it look like he stomped the screen and fade & loop)


----------



## Mr. Joe (May 8, 2008)

Gif Set.

Stock: Silence the Oppressors by Impending Doom(Youtube link)

Avatar: Non senior member size.
Avatar time: From 1:07-1:10

Signature: Whatever size, but he said make it more bigger than the previous signature that you made for him. 

Signature time: From 0:03-0:07

_*NOTE: Im not the one that will use it, it's for my banned companion. But I'll still rep you though.*_


----------



## igneus somes (May 9, 2008)

ty heero 

Request
Type : Ava
Size:  as big as i can hav it XD
Link: Nightmare by Ozzy
Border:Triple line
Time:2:41~2:42


----------



## Durge (May 9, 2008)

ok heres the video i found it on you tube i hope you can down load it.....

stock


make it as long as you can cut obi-wan one in the start and cut out the one where there "noo" just make where you can see SC and Qui-Gon jinn are fighting darth maul and make shore to fit in SC cuting darths head off.


----------



## Heero (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Durge (May 9, 2008)

oh my god:amazed thats awesome


----------



## Kamina (May 9, 2008)

Video for both the av and sig - Soul Eater Episode 5

Avatar
Size - 150x150
Time - 13:18 (keep it on repeat)

Signature
Size - 230x150
Time - 12:00 x 12:07


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 9, 2008)

Really sorry to bug you again after such a short while Heero but there was a vital part missing in both the sig and ava that i would love to have there 

All my fault since i posted the wrong timelimits, sorry about that 

So i am posting the requests over again with some modifications 

Requesting:

Type: Signature
Size: 350x200
Link: Naruto Kapitel 399
Border: Normal Signature Border
Text: None
Time: 2.49-2.54

Type: Avatar
Size: 125x125 Normal User Sized
Link: Naruto Kapitel 399
Border: Normal Avatar Border
Text: None
Time: 5.14-5.16


----------



## Mr. Joe (May 9, 2008)

Reps                                                  . . .


----------



## Wilham (May 9, 2008)

Dude thanks. the set is great.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 9, 2008)

Ava:

Size:  Normal Member limits
Link:  Link removed
Time:  6:52-6:55

(2nd Link...I'm not sure which one is higher quality so I'm providing both options)

Link:  Okay, okay, so it's not really a horribly drawn pic. But when I first saw it, I didn't think he was scared (I saw the RAW first). I was thinking of something completely different. I fucking hate angles xD;
Time:  5:00-5:03


Sig:

Size:  Same size (possibly a little larger) than your sig...whatever looks best to you.
Link:  
Time:  20:08-20:23
(Hopefully, you can crop out the [Adult Swim] in the bottom right of the video)


Borders:  The same borders that you use for your Ava and Sig Heero .

Thanks in advance for looking at my request.


----------



## Majeh (May 9, 2008)

Sig plz.

Link: incapacitated
Size: 270 x 120
Border: black with rounded corners
Time: 13:17-13:30


----------



## igneus somes (May 10, 2008)

ty loads heero XP i need to spread a bit


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 10, 2008)

Size: 100x100
Link: Link removed
Border: Bold Black Line
Text:
Time: 3:25 - 3:29


----------



## Kamina (May 10, 2008)

Tefax said:


> and the link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the ep


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

Tefax said:


> and the link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! However the first one looks exactly like the previous one of the same kind 

Maybe it doesnt make a difference with recording it 1 sec further in?


----------



## Heero (May 10, 2008)

yeah i got kamina's dont worry


----------



## Heero (May 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Nono what i mean is this:
> 
> 5.13-5.15:
> 
> ...


the removal of frames can make something look the exact same


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 10, 2008)

Heero said:


> the removal of frames can make something look the exact same



I see. Okey i will try to change it too 5.15-5.17 sec in 2 days then 

The Sig turned out perfect this time though for which i am grateful 

You guys are doing a great job, so its up to me to find out the right requirements i guess


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 10, 2008)

Hmm...apparently the Sig i was made is too big to be uploaded to imageshack.  I don't know if making it smaller will effect the video...do you guys know of another way to upload the gif on the net so I can use it as my sig?


----------



## Heero (May 10, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Hmm...apparently the Sig i was made is too big to be uploaded to imageshack.  I don't know if making it smaller will effect the video...do you guys know of another way to upload the gif on the net so I can use it as my sig?


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 10, 2008)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 10, 2008)

Tefax said:
			
		

> Mh....you must have 50 posts to request ?



??????? I've already requested twice before and got it.


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2008)

Heero:

Stock: Here

Times; For Avy: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



16:12-16:14


 For Sig: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



11:31-11:32




Avy have only Rukia and Kon in it, 150 x 150 please. white border like you usually do is fine for avy and sig.


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2008)

I've rep'd you Heero, in advance, as i always do!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## Tefax (May 10, 2008)

Orko-Chan said:


> ??????? I've already requested twice before and got it.



Ah, ok ^^ Sorry, I had to shorten yours a _lot_ because of the annoying size limit D:





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Heero:
> 
> Stock: Here
> 
> ...



? I don't know if you wanted Heero to do your request...well, just in case.....


----------



## Romanticide (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Tefax, i'll rep re-host and cred!


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 10, 2008)

Thanx Man Rep'd!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2008)

Size: 200 x 160
Link: 
Border: White
Text: No text
Time: 3:22 - 3:34

Please and thank you X3


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 11, 2008)

Sorry to bother you so quickly, but I need an avatar for my E-wife.
It's our aniversary.

Size: 120x120
Link: _Zarigani_
Border: Regular
Text: No text
Time: 1:21 - 1:23

Pwetty Pwease? X3


----------



## KakU Camui (May 11, 2008)

Okay, I have a request.
Stock:Here 'Tis
Size-250x250
Border:White
Text:None
Time: 00:29-00:35
Thank you in advance


----------



## Kamina (May 11, 2008)

Heero said:


> yeah i got kamina's dont worry


Thanks Heero

heres the request just to remind you. 

Avatar
Size - 150x150
Time - 12:00 x 12:07
Video - SoulEater Ep5
__________________


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much Tefax 
It looks so awesome X3


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 11, 2008)

Tefax said:
			
		

> Trying to download the file....



Is it DLing?  It should be.


----------



## Heero (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Siren (May 11, 2008)

Request:3

*Stock*:Here ***(If link doesn't work, here : Egg-Stealing Concert)
*
Border*: Black, pls. [If it's possible one of those borders where it's white then black]

*Text*: None

*Time*: :20-:33 

*Size*: Whatever you feel is best for a signature is fine.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kamina (May 11, 2008)

Thanks again Heero. awesome as always.


----------



## Orko-Chan (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Tefax. She'll love it.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 11, 2008)

I just started reading and watching the Soul Eater series and I liked it so much I had the urge to come back here because you guys do such fantastic work.

Ava:
Link:  
Time:  4:26-4:29
Size:  Normal Ava limits


Sig:
Link:  
Time:  11:56-12:09
Size:  Same size as Heero's (same size as my current one)

Borders:  White and black border around each like my current set.

*I know I'm a few hours shy of the 3-day limit but I'll try and spread around some extra rep for this *

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request.


----------



## C-Moon (May 12, 2008)

Size: 240x150(sig size)
Link: filler
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 9:20-9:33


----------



## Heero (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2008)

thank you horo. I forgot to check back for this  reps for you


----------



## Siren (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Heero, you rock! 8D [+rep & cred, of course]


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 12, 2008)

Wowza, that was speedy.  It looks better than perfect ...i need to spread around some reps before I can get you again but don't worry ...credit is there too.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2008)

Requesting:

Type: Avatar
Size: 125x125 Normal User Sized
Link: Sitcom.
Border: Normal Avatar Border
Text: None
Time: 5.15-5.17


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 13, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: *A Walk To Remember SasuSaku Style*
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:05-01:07


----------



## Heero (May 13, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Requesting:
> 
> Type: Avatar
> Size: 125x125 Normal User Sized
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Begbie is legendary.
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 01:05-01:07


ive got these 2


----------



## pajamas (May 13, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> ive got these 2



Trying a third and last time if possible, i wont ask for it anymore after that


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 14, 2008)

Hmm, is there a problem with my request?


----------



## KakU Camui (May 14, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Sorry for such a big delay, but I was (and I'm still) really busy


That's fine, I'm just glad you made it
Thanks a lot, I love it!


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Thanks  Need to spread before giving rep X3


----------



## pajamas (May 15, 2008)

I see how it is Heero.


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)

oh you want a border?


----------



## pajamas (May 15, 2008)

Its blank.


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Its blank.


whats blank?


----------



## pajamas (May 15, 2008)

Theres no image.


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 15, 2008)

Sorry to say Heero but that gif wasnt any better than the 2 previous once 

Seems like its impossible to capture exactly what i want.

So i wont bother you any further with it, sorry for wasting your time 

Btw i love your new avatar, its hot


----------



## Heero (May 15, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Sorry to say Heero but that gif wasnt any better than the 2 previous once
> 
> Seems like its impossible to capture exactly what i want.
> 
> ...


i assume your trying to catch him cut the bullet and see it spilt in half? yeah its kinda hard for 125 x 125 and 100kb's if it was senior size you could probably get what you want

my whole set is hawt


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 16, 2008)

Heero said:


> i assume your trying to catch him cut the bullet and see it spilt in half? yeah its kinda hard for 125 x 125 and 100kb's if it was senior size you could probably get what you want
> 
> my whole set is hawt



Ye thats what i kinda want 

I might come back to you when i passed 1 k posts if it isnt a bother for you


----------



## Wilham (May 16, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to get rid of my sig in my previous request.

*Avy*
Size: Senior 
Link: 
Border: Rounded 
Time: 4:04-4:06

*Sig*
Size: Standard
Link: 
Border: Rounded
Time: 14:01-14:11

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tefax (May 16, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Ye thats what i kinda want
> 
> I might come back to you when i passed 1 k posts if it isnt a bother for you



Go go go, less than 100 post left 



Wilham said:


> Sorry I forgot to get rid of my sig in my previous request.
> 
> *Avy*
> Size: Senior
> ...






It's ok like that?

Btw, if you forget to get rid of your sig again, just edit your post ^^


----------



## Wilham (May 16, 2008)

Thanks I love it.


----------



## Mori (May 18, 2008)

Avatar: 

*size:* 150 x 150 
*link:* 
*border:* rounded
*time: *9:10 - 9:12


Sig: 

*size:* 250 x 140
*link:* 
*border:* typical black with white
*time:* 21: 23 - 21:33


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

*Note:* I don't know if the avy is for you, if it that so, you won't be able to use this one, because it's 150x150 (senior member size).

this was the best thing I could do with the non-senior member size:


----------



## Mori (May 18, 2008)

They're beautiful Tefax, thank you! 

And a double rep for the re-sized version. <3


----------



## Franky (May 18, 2008)

Avatar: 

size: 150 x 150 
link: 
border: black & white
time: 3:13 to 3:23


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

Franky, 10 seconds is way too long for an avy. 3 secs max


----------



## LiveFire (May 19, 2008)

Avatar

Size: 150 x 150
Link: k try with this
Border: white and black normal.
Text: None
Time: 1:49 to 1:51

Signature

Size: Whatever, not to big.
Link: k try with this
Border: white and black.
Text: None
Time: 3:16 to 3:30


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

Avy
Size: Senior, 341.8 KB limit
Link: k try with this
Border: the typical black thin border with white
Time: 3:48-3:51, from the time they go from his head to him finishing this fighting stance

Sig
Size: Whatever works
Link: k try with this
Border: the typical black thin border with white
Time: 3:59 to 4:04, from him spreading his arms, breaking free to before they show the giant robot


----------



## Heero (May 19, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> Avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> Link: k try with this
> ...





King Lloyd said:


> Avy
> Size: Senior, 341.8 KB limit
> Link: k try with this
> Border: the typical black thin border with white
> ...


i got these 2

and *FUCK YEAH ORIGINAL POWER RANGERS*


----------



## Franky (May 19, 2008)

oops... made a mistake

siggy: 

size: Same as the one in the spoiler of my signature 
link: k try with this
border: black & white
time: 3:13 to 3:23


----------



## Tefax (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Heero (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 20, 2008)

you'll soon be 1000 too Ryan loff :3

*spamming your thread *


----------



## Heero (May 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> you'll soon be 1000 too Ryan loff :3
> 
> *spamming your thread *


Emily Spamming my thread? what an honour


----------



## Franky (May 20, 2008)

... Fuck yeah
I love it


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2008)

Wow, Heero. You did a great job on them. Reps


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 23, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Dubbing 101
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 02:36-02:37


----------



## Grimmjow (May 23, 2008)

First time here.

Heard some awesome things about you Heero

well, heres my request

Time: 6 seconds to 8 seconds
Avy Size: 150x150

TTGL
DUNK LIKE THIS TONIGHT ON GINOBILI OR DUNCAN

Rep and Credit

Thanks man


----------



## Totitos (May 24, 2008)

Turn off your sig Grimmy

Link: x
Avy time: 00:14-00:17
Avy size: senior
Border: black & white
________________________
Link:x
Sig time:3:56-3:07
Size: I dunno
Border: black&white


----------



## Tefax (May 24, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Kanda vid
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 02:36-02:37







Grimmjow said:


> First time here.
> 
> Heard some awesome things about you Heero
> 
> ...







Totitos said:


> Turn off your sig Grimmy
> 
> Link: x
> Avy time: 00:14-00:17
> ...



from, *2:56*-3:07, right?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2008)

Awesome Tefax


----------



## Grimmjow (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Tefax

I just give you your Luminary rank. congrats.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 24, 2008)

Hey, I have a request for Heero:

Sig:
Link:  
Time:  11:25-11:36
Size:  223x125
Specifications: Please try and crop out the subtitles if possible

Ava:
Link:  
Time:  14:16-14:17
Size:  125x125
Specifications:  Crop out subtitles again and put the gif on a continuous replay so that it seems like Kamina isn't saying anything at all but is just screaming with his mouth open (it's fine if it doesn't look perfect) and the background moving behind him (it sounds weird but I guess I want it to look something like  if, at all, possible).  If it's not realistic to do, just let me know and I'll figure something out.

Sorry for such an extensive request, but thanks for taking the time to look at it .  Reps and Credit of course.

Edit:  Forgot about borders, the same black and white ones as my set now


----------



## Totitos (May 24, 2008)

Tefax said:


> from, *2:56*-3:07, right?



Excellent my friend :shrooms


----------



## C-Moon (May 25, 2008)

Sig:
Link: _Sakura/Curry_
Size: 240x150
Time: 3:30-3:41
Border: Standard


----------



## Tefax (May 25, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Thanks Tefax
> 
> I just give you your Luminary rank. congrats.



thanks you <3



hockeyguy33 said:


> Hey, I have a request for Heero:
> 
> Sig:
> Link:
> ...



Don't know if you wanted Heero to do your request, so I did it anyway 






Gamma Akutabi said:


> Sig:
> Link: Shiki x Rima: Umbrella
> Size: 240x150
> Time: 3:30-3:41
> Border: Standard


----------



## Heero (May 25, 2008)

lol great work tefax, ive been a bit busy


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2008)

Sig:
Link: Shiki x Rima: Umbrella 
Size: Whatever looks good
Time: 1:15 - 1:21, from where he waves to the camera to before they change the angle
Border: Standard

Sig:
Link: Shiki x Rima: Umbrella 
Size: Whatever looks good
Time: 0:32 - 0:40, from where they change angles to it blackening
Border: Standard


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 25, 2008)

Tefax said:


> thanks you <3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if you wanted Heero to do your request, so I did it anyway



Great stuff man, Thanks for getting it done so quickly .  Reps and credit of course.

Sorry, the sig is too big for the limits.  It's gotta be under 1MB...is there anyway you can help reduce the size?


----------



## KakU Camui (May 25, 2008)

Stock:
Size:150x150
Time: 1:00-1:05
Red border, and could you have it fade to black at the end?
Thanx


----------



## Tefax (May 25, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Great stuff man, Thanks for getting it done so quickly .  Reps and credit of course.
> 
> Sorry, the sig is too big for the limits.  It's gotta be under 1MB...is there anyway you can help reduce the size?




Are you trying to uplaod it to imageshack?


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 25, 2008)

No, the sig limits for the forums is 1MB.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 25, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:04-00:06


----------



## Romanticide (May 25, 2008)

@ Heero:

Stock: BLEACH Episode 1

Times: 8:20-8:21 for avy, 20:20-20:22 for sig

Size: 150 x 150 for avy, whatever fits for the sig.


----------



## Heero (May 25, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> No, the sig limits for the forums is 1MB.


if tefax doesnt ill get it.


St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avatar
> Link: Link removed
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:04-00:06





Hollow'd Heart said:


> @ Heero:
> 
> Stock: BLEACH Episode 1
> 
> ...


mines


----------



## Romanticide (May 26, 2008)

I've rep'd you now!


----------



## Heero (May 27, 2008)

@hollowHeart: the stream wont load for somereason


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2008)

Here's the link i just pm'd you, incase you didn't get it.


----------



## Heero (May 27, 2008)

i cant do your sig since the time doesnt go that far, link me another video and ill be happy to do it


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2008)

I wanted the sig with Rukia turning Ichigo into a Shinigami.....and forgive me, for the avy, Rukia about to slice through the Hollow(1:01-1:02 for the avy, )....Here's the link for the Sig; times: 9:39-9:41


----------



## Anybody (May 28, 2008)

Avatar request

Link:Third Eye Blind
Time:0:55-0:56
Size:150x150
Border:Black

Thanks in advance


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2008)

I'm sorry if i upset you Heero! If you don't want to do my request you don't have to!


----------



## Heero (May 28, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'm sorry if i upset you Heero! If you don't want to do my request you don't have to!


na its none of that sort

NF is just being really laggy for me as of late with lots of 500 error's to, ill post it whenever i can


----------



## Tefax (May 28, 2008)

Sorry for such a late reply, I was sick 



hockeyguy33 said:


> No, the sig limits for the forums is 1MB.



My bad, I'm sorry, I forgot about that D: 



Heero said:


> if tefax doesnt ill get it.



I'd thanks you endlessly if you do that, heero.  I need to study for these stupid "final" exams and I suck at resizing


----------



## Romanticide (May 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Heero (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, the set's great!!!


----------



## Heero (May 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks, the set's great!!!


i wasnt quite sure on the avy, but your happy with it ok


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2008)

I actually wanted it with Rukia about to cut with a downward slash.....sorry again!


----------



## Anybody (May 29, 2008)

Amazing!
Thanks Heero!

By the way....Which software you use to make gifs?


----------



## Heero (May 29, 2008)

Anybody said:


> Amazing!
> Thanks Heero!
> 
> By the way....Which software you use to make gifs?


VitrualDub and Adobe Photoshop CS 3


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2008)

Like this, but animated:


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

Heero said:


> VitrualDub and Adobe Photoshop CS 3



how much does virtualdub cost? just a simple one that can make gif's? cause my birthdays coming up and I might ask for it or get it or something...


----------



## Anybody (May 29, 2008)

Franky said:


> *how much does virtualdub cost?* just a simple one that can make gif's? cause my birthdays coming up and I might ask for it or get it or something...



Its free:


----------



## Heero (May 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Like this, but animated:


ohhhhhh

duh i should of got that.


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

Anybody said:


> Its free:



omg! thank you!


----------



## Anybody (May 29, 2008)

Heero said:


> ohhhhhh
> 
> duh i should of got that.



So...you use virtualdub to convert .avi into gifs and use imageready for edit the gifs?



Franky said:


> omg! thank you!



No problem


----------



## Romanticide (May 30, 2008)

Heero said:


> ohhhhhh
> 
> duh i should of got that.



Oh....that's ok!I'm not mad or anything!!!


----------



## LiveFire (May 30, 2008)

Size: 150 x 150 avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: regular black and white
Text: None
Time: 2:00 to 2:03


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

how do you get your youtube videos?


----------



## Heero (May 30, 2008)

Franky said:


> how do you get your youtube videos?


FF add-on

downloader helper, then convert it with BatchFLV


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

Heero said:


> FF add-on
> 
> downloader helper, then convert it with BatchFLV



...???
do you have like, a link, or something...

lol, sorry to trouble you


----------



## Heero (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Jimin (May 30, 2008)

Hey, what about my requests? Guys behind me were served first. Its Ok, i just wanna know the status.


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

is there any other way? it won't work on my computer...


----------



## MacGyver (May 31, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: Size limited, more widley (like Hollow'd Heart's sig)
Link:Link removed
Border:Normal
Text:None
Time: 0.00 - 0.17


Type:Avatar
Size:size limit
Link: Link removed
Border:Normal
Text:None
Time: 0.56 - 1.01

Greatly appreciate it


----------



## Tefax (May 31, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey, what about my requests? Guys behind me were served first. Its Ok, i just wanna know the status.



Oh, sorry about that D: 


^had to shorten it a little because of the size limit 



Bartholomew Kuma said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: Size limited, more widley (like Hollow'd Heart's sig)
> Link:same vid but with spanish commentator
> Border:Normal
> ...



too long for an avy, 3 secs max D: 
anyway, I have to do something really important today, can you do this one, heero? D:


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Tefax. I realize there was just some mistake. Its no problem.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 1, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Oh, sorry about that D:
> 
> 
> ^had to shorten it a little because of the size limit
> ...



ok  then take 1.26-1.28  as avy


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 1, 2008)

I been stuck on your forum heero I forgot about NF lol

Anyways, another request guys 

Time: 4:27 to 4:30

video

Thanks


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey! 

Link: Part 2
Avatar: 00:32 - 00:34
Size: 150x150 (can you please give it round edges)


Link: Part 2
Sig: 6:40 - 6:43
Size: make it tall and round edges please

Cred and rep!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2008)

Tefax said:


> too long for an avy, 3 secs max D:
> anyway, I have to do something really important today, can you do this one, heero? D:


yeah i got it


Grimmjow said:


> I been stuck on your forum heero I forgot about NF lol
> 
> Anyways, another request guys
> 
> ...


i have a request thread over there too


Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey!
> 
> Link: Part 2
> Avatar: 00:32 - 00:34
> ...


done soon


----------



## Tefax (Jun 1, 2008)

Bartholomew Kuma said:


> ok  then take 1.26-1.28  as avy








Grimmjow said:


> I been stuck on your forum heero I forgot about NF lol
> 
> Anyways, another request guys
> 
> ...



an avy, right?



*EDIT: *oh, no wait xD Sorry Heero, I didn't read that post


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2008)

Tefax said:


> *EDIT: *oh, no wait xD Sorry Heero, I didn't read that post


tis alright, i didnt start any of them yet, ill get the last one tho


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you soo much! It's awesome! Rep and cred for sure!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Heero, could you make me another gif please? Pretty pwease?

Video:
Link removed

Time: 0:14-0:22

Details: Medium-sized text reading: "Materialise!" at the end. Rounded edges; around the same size as my current one, maybe a little bigger.

Very much appreciated!


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Hey Heero, could you make me another gif please? Pretty pwease?
> 
> Video:
> Link removed
> ...


FUCK YES MAI OTOME

check back in 5 mins


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 1, 2008)

Heero said:


> FUCK YES MAI OTOME
> 
> check back in 5 mins



yeah bro! anime rox ma sox.


----------



## Heero (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 1, 2008)

thats so cool thank you!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> yeah i got it
> 
> i have a request thread over there too
> 
> done soon


oh ill request it there next time 


Tefax said:


> an avy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: *oh, no wait xD Sorry Heero, I didn't read that post



thanks i already repped you


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Heero, would it be alright if i asked for a fix for the gif you made me? If not its ok.

Could you keep everything the same but have no text at the end? I tried to edit my message before you got it last night, but I was too slow.

Thanks!

Edit: And Im trying to leave you rep, but its not loading and wont let me post it. Im still trying!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I please get a gif.

I want the Headshot scene in American Gangster

Link: Spidey Super Stories #13
sig size: About as big as your current sig gif.
Time: 1:07~1:15
border:Triple line


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 2, 2008)

Requesting:

Type: Signature
Size: Senior Member Sized
Link: here
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 8.46-8.53

Will give out reps after i have spreaded


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 2, 2008)

Size-220x150
Stock-http://youtube.com/watch?v=LkSKzeHyKqE
Time-2:58-3:01
Border-none


thanks in advance


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: 3
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 01:48-01:50


----------



## Heero (Jun 3, 2008)

also Ryouji Hirokura ill do yours too, i just missed it when i was doing these


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a size request and border request.

I would like this gif: 

I want it to be the largest size possible for this forum, and with a border like the avatar that I have now.

Can you guys help me?

I will rep as well.

Please PM it back to me if the deed is done, I might be gone for a few hours...


----------



## Heero (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I have a size request and border request.
> 
> I would like this gif:
> 
> ...


i cant enlarge it, but if you link me to a video on it ill make it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

What do you mean "re-make"?


----------



## Heero (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> What do you mean "re-make"?


lol i worded that wrong, ill make it is what i ment


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

That link is all I got....

Can it be done?

EDIT: Shit, sorry, forgot to turn off the sig.


----------



## Heero (Jun 3, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> That link is all I got....
> 
> Can it be done?
> 
> EDIT: Shit, sorry, forgot to turn off the sig.


you dont have a youtube link or something?

no, well yes but it would look really bad.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh shit...

Umm, i'll try and find 1....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, I got this.

Karolina's the fluff of rainbow-y goodness.

The whole thing I guess...

So scratch my earlier 1, and make this one?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 4, 2008)

Heero said:


> [



Thank you


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks.

I can just add that to my avatar now, right?


----------



## Heero (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can just add that to my avatar now, right?


oh damnit.

for some reason i thought you ment sig, sorry. That wont fit in an avy anyways though.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

Ryan, you really can't crop an avatar for my size? :/


----------



## Heero (Jun 4, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan, you really can't crop an avatar for my size? :/


yeah i can do it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

now you can? 

back then you said you can't crop it 


well, show me an example X3

crop a random scene with Kamina pek


----------



## Heero (Jun 4, 2008)

i couldnt do Kamina cause i didnt have any files converted and youtube videos are to small for this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jun 4, 2008)

craaaaaaaaaaap, it works 

OMG, i have to look for vids now, wait X3


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Heero said:


> oh damnit.
> 
> for some reason i thought you ment sig, sorry. That wont fit in an avy anyways though.



So it can't be resized to 150 x 150?


----------



## Heero (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> So it can't be resized to 150 x 150?


no senoir avys have a time limit of about 5 seconds


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh, alright.

Thanks for the help bro.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 5, 2008)

Heero can i be your worker


----------



## Heero (Jun 5, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> Heero can i be your worker


i dont really need any atm.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 5, 2008)

oh sorry ......


----------



## Majeh (Jun 5, 2008)

can u make full 13 seconds..? the end part is the part i mostly want =\


----------



## Tefax (Jun 5, 2008)

> Time: 20:27-20:30



13 seconds? :/


----------



## Heero (Jun 5, 2008)

Tefax said:


> 13 seconds? :/


ill do it if you want


----------



## Majeh (Jun 5, 2008)

Tefax said:


> 13 seconds? :/



o im sry...lol accidentally put 20:30 instead of 20:40. my fault


----------



## Wilham (Jun 5, 2008)

How's it going guys?

*Avy*
Link: The Cloud Room - Hey Now Now
Time: 00:09-00:11
Size: 150x150
Border: Rounded with a royal blue if possible.
*
Sig*
Link: The Cloud Room - Hey Now Now
Time: 00:42-00:51
Size: 175x250
Border: Rounded with royal blue if possible.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 5, 2008)

It's been three days, may I make a request for an avatar?

The Cloud Room - Hey Now Now

1:36-1:38

About the size of my current avatar.

Thank you!


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 6, 2008)

Link:this song
Time: 2:16-2:29
Size: Sig
Border: Normal 
Please and thank you!!


----------



## Tefax (Jun 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> ill do it if you want



Oh, that would be great  I'm having some problems with it >.> (can't keep it under 1 mb)



Wilham said:


> How's it going guys?
> 
> *Avy*
> Link: Forum
> ...



Great 





^I had to shorten it because of the size limit, I'm really sorry 



Ryouji Hirokura said:


> It's been three days, may I make a request for an avatar?
> 
> Forum
> 
> ...




or





MasterChick said:


> Link:Forum
> Time: 2:16-2:29
> Size: Sig
> Border: Normal
> Please and thank you!!



Oh, can you do this one, Heero?  I'll be a little busy these days


----------



## Legendarywun (Jun 7, 2008)

Heero, i stole this avy from your soul eater shop....no one was using it, so there! now im going to rep you and cred you whether you like it or not


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^ Turn off ur sig


----------



## Ayer (Jun 7, 2008)

I want Tefax to do mine. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=R3MxtctqVmg[/YOUTUBE]




1:40 - 1:43

The whole jumping and catching scene.
I hope this brings back memories to whoever watches the vid. 

Zon't forget ze border.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 7, 2008)

thank you for the avy!


----------



## Mori (Jun 9, 2008)

Request ^^

*Avy*

Link: 
Time: 1:26-1:28 (just before the title screen comes on)
Size: 125x125
Border: black and white

*Sig*

Link: same as above
Time: 20:14 - 20:26 (end of hand scene)
Size: 250x150
Border: same as above

Thank you~


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 9, 2008)

can i make a request????


----------



## Heero (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:05-00:07


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2008)

Avy and Sig Set

Stock: Here

150 x 150 for avy, 500 x 400 for sig.

Avy time: 2:45-2:47 ( the girl in the tub)

Sig time: 2:08-2:10


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 10, 2008)

OMFG Heero do i see you sporting an Escaflowne set??? 


anyways...uh..
can you make me a sig gif of the Black*Star scene in 10 where he goes speed star, slips and then slams his groin into the statue?

thanks


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 10, 2008)

Arigatoo, Heero-sama!!!!  
+reps


----------



## Heero (Jun 10, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Fear of peaches
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 00:05-00:07





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy and Sig Set
> 
> Stock: Here
> 
> ...


done soon


Espada said:


> OMFG Heero do i see you sporting an Escaflowne set???
> 
> 
> anyways...uh..
> ...


far to lazy to look, give me times


----------



## Isuzu (Jun 10, 2008)

Avatar:
Size: 150 x 150
Link:  this vid
Border: Normal
Time: 5:27-5:32

Signature
Size: 250 x 150
Link: Same
Border: Normal
Time: 5:17-5:22

Thank you! <3


----------



## Heero (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

Heero, I can't rep you for my last request 

sorry for being a nuissance


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Heero!


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 10, 2008)

16:28-16:52, you can cut it or speed it up or whatever you feel like to make it fit requirements.  That's the general time period it's in.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 11, 2008)

Asian Nintendo WiiPorn

Sig time: 0:17- 0:27
Borders: black with white
size: I dunno lol

cred + rep will be given :shrooms


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 12, 2008)

Size: Senior Members
Link: Japariffic!
Border: Red
Text: 
Time: 00:27-00:29


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 12, 2008)

Can I have another avatar? 

Broken Cogs

4:17-4:18

Slightly smaller than my current one.

Thank you!


----------



## Tefax (Jun 13, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> can i make a request????



lol, of course you can, dear 



Majeh said:


> if you having problems i can choose a diff sig cause i found a new part and i dont think its as long either.
> 
> Link: Tossino's Navy
> Time: 2:17-2:29
> ...





It's ok like that?
Sorry for the delay, I wasn't at home D:


----------



## Majeh (Jun 13, 2008)

Tefax said:


> lol, of course you can, dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its awesome thnx...will rep u when i can


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 13, 2008)

URL: Such heroic nonsense.
Size: 250x150
Time: 1:20-1:27
Border: Standard


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> my video converter crashes everytime i try to open that. youtube or veoh?
> 
> what the hell type of file is that?



wait

I found a youtube video for it

Such heroic nonsense.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 14, 2008)

*SIG:*
*Time:* 3:45 - 3:47
*Size:* 400x400


*AVATAR:*
*Time:* 4:28 - 4:30
*Size:* 150x150


----------



## Tefax (Jun 14, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> *SIG:*
> *Time:* 3:45 - 3:47
> *Size:* 400x400
> 
> ...






I couldn't make the sig bigger because the quality would be _really_ low


----------



## DuDuL (Jun 14, 2008)

SIG
250x120
Soul Eater 01 RAW

Time: 09:09 - 09:25

The Blair bath scene... (i know its bit more than 14 secs but teh scene is hawt ;3)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tefax (Jun 14, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> wait
> 
> I found a youtube video for it



Hope you don't mind if I do this one, Heero D:




DuDuL said:


> SIG
> 250x120
> Soul Eater 01 RAW
> 
> ...



I can't do this one, veoh blocked my country


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tefax said:


> I couldn't make the sig bigger because the quality would be _really_ low



Thank you!! I'll use it when I wear out my current sig.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 14, 2008)

Tefax you work here man i m going to order sorry to spam tho


----------



## Heero (Jun 14, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> Tefax you work here man i m going to order sorry to spam tho


W   A    T?


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey I'd like to request

Size-125x125 
Stock-http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=vBs_XtmJjGY
Time-00:37-00:40
Border-none
Text-none

Thank you


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Source
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:20-00:22


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

Heero 

Size: 270 x 120
Link: a teaser-thingy
Border: whatever you like
Text: none
Time: 5:25 - 5:35


----------



## Heero (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## gabzilla (Jun 15, 2008)

pek thank you!


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## DuDuL (Jun 16, 2008)

I think i have been forgoten 

Heero can you do my latest request since Tefax got veoh blocked?


----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2008)

DuDuL said:


> I think i have been forgoten
> 
> Heero can you do my latest request since Tefax got veoh blocked?


yeah i can, later tonight though


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 18, 2008)

Requesting:

Type: Signature
Size: 350x250
Link: Not all DC solicits suck monkey dong.
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 3.10-3.22

Reps are coming when i have spreaded as always


----------



## jrsama123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Requesting

Size: 270 x 120
Link: Prof. Chaos
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 5:34-5:46

Thanks


----------



## Kek (Jun 18, 2008)

Ava request.

Size: 125 x 125
Link: "What!,9000?! 
Border: your choice
Text: none
Time: 0:50-0:53  or to 0:54 if you can 

Sig request.

Size: 300 x 150
Link: "What!,9000?! 
Border: Your choice
Text: none
Time: 3:28 - 3:42

Thank You!


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jun 19, 2008)

Size: 125 x 125
Link: Link removed
Border: Thick Black line
Text: N/A
Time: 21 - 24

Thank you :3


----------



## Heero (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Kek (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks! 
*reps*


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 20, 2008)

Size: 240x150
URL: Link removed
Time: 1:05-1:13
Border: Standard


----------



## Mori (Jun 20, 2008)

Reposting. 

*Sig*

Link: 
Time: 7:07-7:20 
Size: 250x150
Border: standard

Thank you.


----------



## Shiroikage (Jun 20, 2008)

One question: Which program/s do you use to make these Gif's?
sry for the slight off-topic^^


----------



## Heero (Jun 20, 2008)

Shiroikage said:


> One question: Which program/s do you use to make these Gif's?
> sry for the slight off-topic^^


virtualdub and adobe photoshop


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 20, 2008)

Size-260x150
Stock- Laffer curve
Time-20:07-20:21
Border-none
Text:None

X3


----------



## Kamina (Jun 21, 2008)

Avatar

Video -  Alternative episode 1 raw
Time -3x35 x 3x41
Size - 150x150

Signature

Video- Alternative episode 1 raw 
Time - 3:16 x 3:24 
Size - 250x150


----------



## Kek (Jun 21, 2008)

Another sig request.

Size: 300 x 150
Link: Close My Eyes
Border: Your choice
Text: none
Time: 1:14 - 1:28


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hawt, Rep for you my good sir


----------



## Heero (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2008)

Heero, did you get my pm? I'll rep you now for my request i sent you.


----------



## Heero (Jun 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Heero, did you get my pm? I'll rep you now for my request i sent you.


yeah i just read it

ill do it soon


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank ye. Will rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, much love Heero!


----------



## Mori (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Heero! <3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2008)

You are posting it here, correct?


----------



## Heero (Jun 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> You are posting it here, correct?


yes i will


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok..... i can't wait! Hows it look?


----------



## pajamas (Jun 24, 2008)

I BE DA PAPPY.

150X150
1:22 - 1:23

Where he hits the dude in the face.


----------



## Heero (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry i couldnt do dotted borders


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again Heero!


----------



## pajamas (Jun 24, 2008)

Heero get to work


----------



## pajamas (Jun 24, 2008)

.**


----------



## Tefax (Jun 24, 2008)

?


----------



## pajamas (Jun 24, 2008)

The student has become the master.


----------



## Fin (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey whats up brother long time no talk.  If you would make something for me thatd be the shit.

Size:125x125
Type: avi
Link: Part 3
Border: None 
Text: None


Thanks.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 24, 2008)

pajamas said:


> The student has become the master.



thanks you :3



Fin said:


> Hey whats up brother long time no talk.  If you would make something for me thatd be the shit.
> 
> Size:125x125
> Type: avi
> ...



and the times?


----------



## Fin (Jun 24, 2008)

oh my bad sorry. 

1:18-1:27

like I cant be any slower.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 25, 2008)

Dont worry. 
Oh, but 11 secs are way too long for an avy


----------



## Fin (Jun 25, 2008)

Will 0:09 to 0:13 do?


----------



## Tefax (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried, but it's still too long for a non-senior member avy


----------



## Fin (Jun 25, 2008)

That sucks!

Ok 0:52-0:54


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 25, 2008)

Shiraishi

Avatar: 15:09 - 15:12
Sig: 19:08 - 19:19


----------



## jrsama123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Darthpotato
size: 250x150
time: 6:11-6:23 would be great

Thnx


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 26, 2008)

Tears In Heaven

could you capture for my (the part starting when shes about to slap him)1:17 -1:26? for a sig? about as big as most people's sigs.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 26, 2008)

Fin said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Ok 0:52-0:54



Yeah 



I'm really sorry, I had to shorten it because it was still too long  Annoying size limit ??



Roy Mustang said:


> Serenity
> 
> Avatar: 15:09 - 15:12
> Sig: 19:08 - 19:19



Trying to convert the file to AVI....



jrsama123 said:


> emos FAPPING
> size: 250x150
> time: 6:11-6:23 would be great
> 
> Thnx


?

 veoh, they blocked me 



Ryouji Hirokura said:


> Link removed
> 
> could you capture for my (the part starting when shes about to slap him)1:17 -1:26? for a sig? about as big as most people's sigs.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 26, 2008)

Tefax said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you i love it!


----------



## Fin (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks brother +rep


----------



## jrsama123 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jrsama123 View Post
> Link removed
> size: 250x150
> ...



Don't think it will get uploaded to youtube, here's a ddl link,
Link removed
time is 6:10-6:22
250x150 size still


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 27, 2008)

Request
Type : Senior Ava
Size: 150x150
Link: Miyako's breakdown scene
Border: normal
Time: 0:36-0:39
and of course...Reps and creditz!!! 
Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Heero (Jun 28, 2008)

i also made it into a avy if you want it


----------



## jrsama123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heero said:


> i also made it into a avy if you want it



I love it but wanted 6:10-6:22 if you can easily change that.  I fell out of my chain when the raven stole her lunch.n


----------



## Heero (Jun 28, 2008)

jrsama123 said:


> I love it but wanted 6:10-6:22 if you can easily change that.  I fell out of my chain when the raven stole her lunch.n


lol oops, im to tired today

ill have it done soon.


----------



## MasterChick (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks HEERO!!!!!   
+reps


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 28, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: song
Border: A boarder like what is on Heero`s current avy.
Text: Please put "ProFound" if u can i nsome nice font. If not then dont worry about it.
Time: about 35-36 or 37 seconds...Looping continuously.

Bassically Just make it look exactly like this gif except 150x150 with a white boarder


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jun 30, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Link removed
> 
> Avatar: 15:09 - 15:12
> Sig: 19:08 - 19:19



well I found an avi for this one

here


----------



## Heero (Jun 30, 2008)

ill have yours done soon roy
edit


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 30, 2008)

Two different things please. First is an avy.

Size: 150x150
Link:  New chi chi vs mai video
Border: Normal black and white
Text: none
Time: 2:17 to 2:20

Size: Can I make it 300 by 150?
Link:  New chi chi vs mai video
Border: Normal black and white
Text: none
Time: 3:24 to 3:37

Thanks Heero X3


----------



## jrsama123 (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG AMAZING, THANKS


----------



## pajamas (Jun 30, 2008)

Watch it here.

150x150
10 - 14 Where Slater is smoking
Any border that looks nice


Watch it here.

Sig size
1:01 - 1:09 Chick is smoking
Any border that looks nice


----------



## Heero (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2008)

Size: Sig Size
Link: i
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:40-00:42


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Heero X3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 2, 2008)

request for my Ryan pek


Note : make it good quality and such or else you gunna die 

lol, joking 
if you gonna do it good, you get Kamina to Shimon combination 

here it is 

*avy: episode 11: at Claire and Chane's first meeting, when he asks her to say sory and she just moves her head
11:35 to 11:40

2nd avy: episode 16, when Claire talks to Rachel and moves towards her:
9:20 to 9:25

sig: episode 16 from the time when Graham moves with his guys to the time when Chane admits that she could love Vito:
25:19 - 25:33*
pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 3, 2008)

someone seems to be really slow these days


----------



## Heero (Jul 3, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> someone seems to be really slow these days


work my dear


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 3, 2008)

Do it now babe


----------



## Heero (Jul 3, 2008)

your others will be done as i said on msn


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 3, 2008)

I love you pek 

i'll give you the youtube links and details here


----------



## KakU Camui (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd like to request
Size:220x140
Link:Here
Time: 3:01 - 3:09
Border-white


----------



## Heero (Jul 3, 2008)

here they are emily


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks a lot love pek


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 4, 2008)

Size: 150x150
URL:Moar strokers
Time: 1:19-1:22
Border: Standard


----------



## Fin (Jul 4, 2008)

Sig Size
Link
2:58-3:02
Standard border
No Text

Thanks brother


----------



## Kek (Jul 6, 2008)

Avy request

Size: 125 x 125
Link: _Sakura_
Border: Your choice
Text: none
Time: 0:31 - 0:34


----------



## Heero (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Berry (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Heero 

Avatar request..

Link: Arby n' teh Cheif.

Time:6:00 to 6:03 (Just Sanji!)

Border:Is it possible to have a black and yellow border please! If not just plain a plain border!

Size: I have requested for senior membership,However, I am not sure if they have allowed it, So I will have the normal size.

Cheers


----------



## KakU Camui (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## Kek (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 7, 2008)

Here it is Ryan XD

Change of plans, still Baccano for now :/


um... here's the link. the thing lasts like 16 seconds, so... do it all 

Part 3

I'll be looking for something else in the mean while


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2008)

Vid Link (Batman Gotham Knight):


Ava:34:36-34:38 150x150 
Sig:32:31-32:41 250x250
Border on Both


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2008)

Size: 220X140
Link: <3
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 04:12-04:21


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

Perfect.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 7, 2008)

*
Sig*: From 25:17-25:28. _size_: Eh, just sig size, whatever's easiest. *Avy* from 25:24-25:26 _Size_: 150x150. I'd like a simple border on these. Thanks.


----------



## Heero (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 7, 2008)

Soul Eater 14 RAW (i trust you have it, as you posted the DDL link )

Sig
Time: 15:05-15:14


Sig
Time: 15:30-15:44

usual border and size

thanks


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH41Bq7LGgk[/YOUTUBE]

avatar: 1:02-1:06(spinning Itachi)

usual border and size

Thanks.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 7, 2008)

Stock: Link removed
Type: Ava
Size:150 x 150 ava
Time: 1:37-1:39/1:40

Thanks.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 8, 2008)

Type : Sig
Link: Nuff Said here.
Borderrmal
Time:1:48-1:53 and 2:45-2:53

Type: Senior Ava
Size:150x150
Link:Nuff Said here.
Border: Normal
Time: 1:26-1:29

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2008)

THANKS HEERO


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero I just downloaded virtualdub to make gif's. The tutorial on nf says I need a .avi file man, where the hell do I get those?, and how do I save like youtube vid's so I can use them? I'm a real noob at this


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Ryan pek. Payment later


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)

Urashima Keitaro said:


> Heero I just downloaded virtualdub to make gif's. The tutorial on nf says I need a .avi file man, where the hell do I get those?, and how do I save like youtube vid's so I can use them? I'm a real noob at this


to get the files i use a Firefox addon called download helper, which gives me a flv file then i use BatchFLV to convert it


			
				Emily said:
			
		

> Thanks Ryan . Payment later


pek


----------



## Durge (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> to get the files i use a Firefox addon called download helper, which gives me a flv file then i use BatchFLV to convert it
> 
> pek



God that sounds hard  Where can I get these tools at?


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Berry (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheers Heero 

Fantastic as always


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> just give me the times, makes my life alot easier
> 
> 
> Byus



The first says windows doesn't recognize it  Then gives me a list of programs to open it with.


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)

Urashima Keitaro said:


> The first says windows doesn't recognize it  Then gives me a list of programs to open it with.


which one


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> which one



The download helper


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)

Urashima Keitaro said:


> The download helper


do you even have Firefox?


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> do you even have Firefox?



Yeah it's my default browser  Damn it  The other one worked though  Is there any other program to do what the other one does?


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)

Urashima Keitaro said:


> Yeah it's my default browser  Damn it  The other one worked though  Is there any other program to do what the other one does?


which version are you running?

none that works as good as that one.

theres some websites or something google it


----------



## Heero (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks a bunch dude. Will rep and give cred.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jul 8, 2008)

lol yess 

thanks dude


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 8, 2008)

THank you sooo Much!!!


----------



## LiveFire (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn Heero I envy you. I can't get my shit to work to make them. Once I convert the file I can't find it.  Anyway your the best anyway 

First avy please

Size: 150x150
Link: here is a link
Border: Regular border
Text:
Time: :11 to :14

Sig

Size: 267x150
Link: here is a link
Border: Regular border
Text:
Time: :27 to :40


----------



## Durge (Jul 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> just give me the times, makes my life alot easier



lol it would.

1:14 to 1:30. there you go man


size avy 150 x 150 and sige size 267 x 150.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks its perfect +rep


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 9, 2008)

could i please have a sig about the size of my current one?

ZOMG FOUND IT
1:07-1:14

Thankies reps!


----------



## DuDuL (Jul 9, 2008)

Soul Eater 14 RAW (like i heard you have it)

Avy 150x150 (rest as you wish)

Time : 17:09 - 17:12 (Patty and Liz Rampage Scene)

Thx


----------



## Heero (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Durge (Jul 9, 2008)

oh my god heero thank you SO much man i love it, you truely are the master at this.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks hero!


----------



## DuDuL (Jul 9, 2008)

*Joins Patty & Liz*
Arigato Heero!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

AVY
Size:150x150
Link: Part 3
Borderne
Textne
Time:0:26 - 0:27

SIG
Size:267x150
Link: Part 3
Border: none
Text: none
Time:1:06 - 1:16


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> AVY
> Size:150x150
> Link: this
> Borderne
> ...




Bump                                                 .


----------



## Balalaika (Jul 15, 2008)

Avy
Size~150x150
Link~here.
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~2:33-2:36

Sig
Size~267x150
Link~here.
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~2:37-2:49


----------



## Heero (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

Heero said:


>



Awesome! I will use them soon.


----------



## DuDuL (Jul 15, 2008)

Avy
Size~ 150x150
Link~ song-ul
Text~ none
Border~ normal
Time~ 0:50-0:53

If possible to make him take off mask... short pause... wear mask again and repeat
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

Avy
Size~150x150
Link~
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~5:20-5:23(from just before she stops smiling evilly to a shocked look to before they change angles. I want it to start with her smiling evilly to before they change angles)

Sig
Size~Whatever works
Link~
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~like last 1/10 of a second of 5:23-5:36(from the start of the new angle to just before they get shocked. Basically, capture the new angle from the very beginning beginning with the glimpse of her face at the end of 5:23 to just before the beginning of them getting shocked without any footage of them getting shocked)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jul 17, 2008)

Gif request for you Ryan 

All from Macross Frontier desu 

*Avy*
Episode: 10
From: 20:04 - 20:08, the kissing scene 

*Siggie:*
Episode: 10
Scenes: 14:00 - 14:07 and 14:28 - 14:38
Infos: I want them separated too, but combined too  (separated for bigger size gif )

*Siggie 2*
Episode: 3
Scenes: Combine these:
- 17:57 - 17:59
- 18:27 - 18:32
- 19:40 - 19:47

Thanks a bunch babe pek. Hope we have the same episodes -from leon's site- and there aren't any timing difference as it were with the Medusa gif D:

 Oh man, i can't wait to have them X3


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

I changed my request a little bit. If someone already did it, I'll be more than glad to accept the final product they already done. Well, all I really did was just add more details to what I wanted.


----------



## Heero (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## KakU Camui (Jul 17, 2008)

Size: 250x150
Link- Tsunade AMV
Time- 00:05 to 00:06 ( just the 'me and you' part)


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

Great work, Heero. Reps.


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 18, 2008)

This is a request for Heero:

Avatar:
Link:  X
Time:  9:30-9:33 (add a second if possible under avatar limits)
Here is another link...choose whichever is of better quality and easier to work with.
Alternate Link:  
Alternate Time: 21:48-21:51 (same deal, add a second if it's within limits)
Size:  Senior Member...150x150
Specifics:  Crop out the subtitles (if any appear) and add the same border as your current avatar.

Sig:
Link:  X
Time: 7:02-7:16
Alternate link again...pick the one with higher quality and ease of use.
Alternate Link:  
Alternate Time:  19:18-19:32
Size:  223X125
Specifications:  Crop out subtitles and add the same border as your signature.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request.  Reps and Credit will be given of course .


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 19, 2008)

*senior Ava*
Link:http://youtube.com/watch?v=84mVON3kolk  Or Macross Frontier episode 15
borderrmal
time: 1:14-1:17 or 5:11-5:08 

*Siggy*
Link: Same link as Ava or same episode as Ava
Border:Normal
Time: 1:12-1:25 or 5:14-5:01
Please and thank you!!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 19, 2008)

Could I please have a sig?

here.

1:59-2:12

Same size as normal sigs you do.

Thank you!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2008)

Avy
Size~150x150
Link~This says it all for me.
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~8:39-8:42(from rolling his eyes up to when he closes his mouth for a split second.)

Sig
Size~Whatever works
Link~This says it all for me.
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~8:11-8:21(from the change in angle before they cut to outer space)

In no hurry, feel free to do this only in your spare time.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

Size: Senior Members
Link: here's
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 05:58-06:00


----------



## Heero (Jul 20, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> This is a request for Heero:
> 
> Avatar:
> Link:  X
> ...


yours will be a while longer, i have to convert some stuff


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

*Fanboys* THANKS HEERO


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, Heero. Reps. I'll save this for the Olympics.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 20, 2008)

Avatar
Size: 125x125
Linkart 3
type:avy
Border-Black
Time:4:09~4:12

Sig
Size: As big as a non senior member can  get (sorry i'm new at this lol)
Linkart 3
Time:7:45~7:59 (If you can't get the part about Azula falling its fine )
Border: 2 Line Border

I think thats it...thanks again


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you HEERO!!!!! 
+reps


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 20, 2008)

Heero said:


> yours will be a while longer, i have to convert some stuff



omg thank you!


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 21, 2008)

Request: Avatar
Size: 125 x 125
Link:this is one of mine
Border: standard
Time: 3:04-3:07
Comments: Please! You rule! Thanks!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 21, 2008)

*Here*

Avatar: 03:19-03:22
Sig: 05:58-06:10

No borders please.


----------



## Heero (Jul 22, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> This is a request for Heero:
> 
> Avatar:
> Link:  X
> ...


no matter how i do it i cannot covert any of your videos


TigerTwista said:


> Avatar
> Size: 125x125
> Link:Link removed
> type:avy
> ...


link not found


4th's Legacy said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 125 x 125
> Link:Link removed
> Border: standard
> ...





Roy Mustang said:


> Makani
> 
> Avatar: 03:19-03:22
> Sig: 05:58-06:10
> ...


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright, thanks anyway Heero...sorry for the trouble.

If I have another request I'll come back.


----------



## Heero (Jul 22, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> Alright, thanks anyway Heero...sorry for the trouble.
> 
> If I have another request I'll come back.


not a problem

not your fault that i couldnt covert them


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 22, 2008)

New Set Request:

Signature:
Link: X
Size:223x125
Time:20:17-20:31
Specifications:  Same border as your set, you can leave the subs just take out the time in the upper left-hand corner

Avater:
Link:  X
Size:  150x150 (senior limits)
Time:  2:08-2:11
Specifications:  Same border as yours, crop out the subs if possible
--------if that link doesn't work-------
Link:  X
Time:  2:18-2:21
Specifications:  same as above

Hopefully, these videos can be converted although if they can't, that's just my luck .

Thanks for looking at another request .


----------



## 4th's Legacy (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the gif Heero! Not sure when I will use it as my avatar, I just learned to make gifs myself. Not as good at it yet as you are though.

You rock! +reps and mad props!


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 22, 2008)

D: lol ok here's the relinks for the avatar

Link removed

time is 18:48-18:45  (its counting downwards on that...go figure lol)

and for the sig

Link removed

4:09~3:54 if you can (once again its in reverse)


----------



## jrsama123 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sig request
url: this
size: 230x130
times: 5:55-6:02 along with 6:08-6:11 in a loop


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar
150x150
The standard border
From the start of 2:04-to the beginning of 2:06(from where they move upwards from the boobs to before the pink background begins to fade, so it kinda loops.)
Kinda like this:
Artwork Link
Artwork Link


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 25, 2008)

*@Heero*: I originally gave this request to Hisagi. She gave it a shot...got to a certain point and couldn't go it any further. She suggested that I ask you. Just do your best. It is OK if you can't make it work. 

I just copied the request from Hisagi's thread.

-------------------------------------------------------------

*@Hisagi:* Hi!!!! I have a request that may prove to be very difficult (and bordering on impossible).

Regardless, I'll ask for it in good faith...the link is posted below. I'll try to be as detailed and thorough as possible with my request.

I want you to kindly make a *transparent .GIF* *(as a sig)* of just the Japanese scripts from 0:12 seconds to 0:15. But I want you to ALSO reverse it from 0:15 to 0:12. I DO NOT WANT THE BLACK BACKGROUND. I just want the scripts. 

*So in one single loop*, I want it to go start from 0:12 and go to 0:15 and then return (in reverse) to 0:12. 
*
So in one cycle: 0:12 - 0:13 - 0:14 - 0:15 - 0:14 - 0:13 - 0:12. So it should be 6 seconds long.*

Rinse, and repeat process.

*That means, I want just the Japanese scripts as they change color from [0:12] a very light (almost white) yellow to the glowing yellow to the gold explosion to the reddish-orange [0:15]. And then, I want the transparent .gif to reverse IMMEDIATELY and go from the reddish orange [0:15] back to the very light yellow [0:12]. Again, I DO NOT WANT THE BLACK BACKGROUND. Hence, the transparent .GIF. *

*IMPORTANT: You might notice that the letters become larger (or inflate) during the gold explosion and then start becoming smaller. Can you try to match the size of the letters as well??? In addition, please keep the edges of the letters as smooth and as natural as possible. Furthermore, the sparkles (when the gold letters explode)...please try to keep those too.*

*Also, I want this to be about 500 x 225.* I think that's the right dimension. Needless to say, *I don't want a border.* I might actually be the first person to have ever asked for a transparnet .gif in the history of this shop. I hope I am not being unreasonable.

*Here is the link.* It is the creditless HQ OP2 of TTGL.
Link removed

CAVEAT: If this request is too difficult, please say so. See what you can do. I am just hoping for the best. *TAKE AS MUCH TIME AS U NEED. PLEASE DO NOT RUSH.*


----------



## Quagles (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, looking to request a set if possible 

Signature:
Size: Doesn't matter, like 300x160 maybe? Just as long as it fits without being bad quality 
Border: Just a regular black.
Text: Nada, not needed 
Time: 16:52-17:02, or as long as you feel is necessary
Link: You might actually have the episode from before it's from Xam'd Lost Memories ep2
but here's a link anyways incase don't have it. If Veoh doesn't work ill figure another way around I guess

Read Gantz 277 online at Starkana.com

Size: 125x125
Border: Same as signature, no text
Link: Same as other
Time: 11:41 - 11:44

Not sure how these would turn out but would be nice if you gave it a try  Thanks in advance. Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## Heero (Jul 27, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Heero*: I originally gave this request to Hisagi. She gave it a shot...got to a certain point and couldn't go it any further. She suggested that I ask you. Just do your best. It is OK if you can't make it work.
> 
> I just copied the request from Hisagi's thread.
> 
> ...


i have no idea if i can do this


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2008)

Great work, Heero. I'm gonna use it soon. Reps


----------



## hockeyguy33 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome job Heero, I'm glad those links worked .

Reps and credit of course.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 27, 2008)

Ty Heero! although the part I was looking at was when zuko was fighting azula and he winded up doing the floor spin which caused her to fall but that one will work fine too ^_^ though could you do it with that scene? thanks


----------



## Heero (Jul 27, 2008)

TigerTwista said:


> Ty Heero! although the part I was looking at was when zuko was fighting azula and he winded up doing the floor spin which caused her to fall but that one will work fine too ^_^ though could you do it with that scene? thanks


lol wat? 

whos who?

also i just follow'd the times


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 27, 2008)

*Size:* 120x120 or 100x100
*Link:* TR2N
*Border:* white?
*Text:* none
*Time:* 3:34-3:37


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 28, 2008)

Zuko = the guy with the scar on his face, and azula = the girl who was doing the blue fire blasts, and revisiting the second link i gave for the sig, the times had matched for what i was looking for


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 28, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:36-00:38


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 28, 2008)

Heero, just give it a shot...

if it happens...great...

if it doesn't happen, I will still be very grateful that you attempted it...


----------



## Goku• (Jul 29, 2008)

Am I allowed to make a request also? if I meet the requirements to make one then it would be great if one of you could do this one for me.

Its the father Son Kamehameha from DBZ movie 10.

Link - Link removed

Size - 125 x 125 (I think thats the max size)

Border - Whatever looks cool.

Time - 2 minutes 12 seconds up until 2 minutes 16 seconds. (From where you see Goku's face until you see Goku and his sons in the middle of their blast)

Thanks in advance if you can do it anyone.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2008)

SmallvilleSuperman said:


> Am I allowed to make a request also? if I meet the requirements to make one then it would be great if one of you could do this one for me.
> 
> Its the father Son Kamehameha from DBZ movie 10.
> 
> ...



Only senior members can get over 100x100(sry):


----------



## Goku• (Jul 29, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Only senior members can get over 100x100(sry):



O man thats so cool, exactly what I wanted, thanks for doing it Gamma.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 29, 2008)

@Rising Vengance:


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, I shall rep you.


----------



## RODtheTV (Jul 29, 2008)

Size: 125 125 (standard?)
Link: Itsuki and Naelok go visit Tomoyo's home.
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 2 - 4 sec


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 30, 2008)

You must have a time.


----------



## Heero (Jul 30, 2008)

well its pretty short so i assume he means 2 seconds to 4 seconds


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 30, 2008)

*@Heero:* Did u have any luck with my TTGL request??? Any updates???


----------



## DuDuL (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd like to request:

Standard 100x100 avatar
2
Time : 1.23-1:26

Standard sig :
2
Time : 0.02 -0.11

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2008)

Heero 

My Avy


----------



## RODtheTV (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks, when I saw that last year I was like "if I have an avatar, it will be doggy hell". It's probably cliche to use FG, but I only post on these forums and a avatar is keeping me from getting feedback about my opinions on animes and such.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2008)

Avy
Size~150x150
Link~Alternative Link
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~(from the start from 9:57 to the end of the vid at 10:00, catching a quick glimpse of the chick in glasses before the angle change)

Sig
Size~Whatever works
Link~Alternative Link
Text~none
Border~normal
Time~0:00 to just before 0;13(from beginning from the vid to when it fades completely into white)


----------



## Nejisuke (Jul 31, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size:100x100
Link:Link removed
Text: Coolguy
Borderrmal
Time:16-18 (But can you make the sharingan scene longer?)


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 31, 2008)

@King Lloyd: sig is kinda tough for me. I can't resize without making it poor in quality.


----------



## Heero (Jul 31, 2008)

stud_muffin22 said:


> *@Heero:* Did u have any luck with my TTGL request??? Any updates???


ive tried 4 or 5 times now, it never looks good sorry i dont think i can do it


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. I'll use it in a few hours. Reps both.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 31, 2008)

Heero said:


> ive tried 4 or 5 times now, it never looks good sorry i dont think i can do it



No worries. You tried. That was enough. Pos reps.


----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanx, + rep


----------



## RODtheTV (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude that's fin sweet


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 1, 2008)

lmfao. Thanks thats perfect


----------



## DuDuL (Aug 2, 2008)

Avatar
Size: 110x110
Link: *I guess you have Soul Eater 17 ...*
Border: round
Text: none
Time: 16:11 - 16:14  (i want him do first pose once and 2nd pose twice)

thanks in advance


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 4, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:51-00:52


----------



## Heero (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome.......


----------



## lone wolf807 (Aug 4, 2008)

Type : Sig
Size: 125 x 125
Link: February 24, 2005, Washington Post article
Border:Thick black line
Time:23:04 - 23:18

If possible close up on the top


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 4, 2008)

Could you do this for me this weekend? 

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed




Avy times: 12:48-12:47 (Yoko talking to Shimon) Loop please
Sig Times: 12:58-12:55 (Yoko in Shimon's arms) Loop please

Avy size: 150x150
Sig Size: 300 x 300


----------



## Heero (Aug 4, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> Type : Sig
> Size: 125 x 125
> Link: February 24, 2005, Washington Post article
> Border:Thick black line
> ...


video is no longer there


Akasuna no Sasori said:


> Could I request a set for a friend who has under 50 posts?
> If so, here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


first link doesnt work


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Could you do this for me this weekend?
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



done soon


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2008)

I've repped you now.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I get a Sig.

Link: This guy is hilarious

time: 3:09 to 3:20

Size: I don't want it small. (If that helps lol)

Rep and Credit thanks man


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2008)

Grimmjow, we're only allowed 8 seconds for GIFs when we're Senior Members.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't worry about me. And if you want to cont. this convo PM me. I don't want to spam Heero's shop.


----------



## Heero (Aug 5, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Grimmjow, we're only allowed 8 seconds for GIFs when we're Senior Members.


eh? since when?

you can have as long as you want as long its under 1mb


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm very excited about my set!

Edit:

S-sorry...


----------



## Heero (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the set


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2008)

Link: Super-Size Me Trailer

time: 7:05 to 7:09 or which ever looks good.I trustz joo<3Loop please.

Size: ava size 150 x 150

borderon't care.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, Already repped and credit you.


----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 6, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size:100x100
Link:Link
Text: Coolguy
Borderrmal
Time:10-13

*Signature:*
Size:300x300
Link:Link
Text: Coolguy
Borderrmal
Time:29-35

Im very excited about it!


----------



## Heero (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rep+ 
Edit: Why I can´t rep you ???


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2008)

*Thank you!!!!<3*


----------



## Jimin (Aug 6, 2008)

Link removed

Avatar
Size:150x150
Borderrmal
Time:14:24-14:27(from where her boobs appears to before Musubi jumps in)

Signature:
Size:Whatever works
Borderrmal
Time:19:34-19:39(no more info needed XD)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2008)

Size: Senior Members
Link: this one
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:55-00:56


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 7, 2008)

Size: Regular Members
Link: Kizuna Opening
Border: Triple line
Text: None
Time: 3:24-3:26


----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 8, 2008)

Ava
Size: Like in my ava
Link: Source
Border: normal
Text:
Time:0.41-0.45

Will rep you


----------



## Raktus (Aug 8, 2008)

*Size:* 75% of the original size of the vid, if thats okay. Want it to be not too small ^_^
*Link:* Victims Of Love - SasuSaku
Border: The Double White line
*Text:* None
*Time:* 2:13-2:25


----------



## DuDuL (Aug 8, 2008)

Avatar #1
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*guessing you have it*)
Time : 21:27 - 21:29 (Soul wearing headband scene)

Avatar #2
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*guessing you have it*)
Time : 21:32 - 21:34 (Kid's scene)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 8, 2008)

You have 19 posts not 50 ???


----------



## Heero (Aug 8, 2008)

Nejisuke said:


> You have 19 posts not 50 ???


your sigs on

i dont really care about the posts


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 8, 2008)

I Meant The Girl Tying Her Hair Up


----------



## Raktus (Aug 8, 2008)

Nejisuke said:


> Oh sry. Why you don?t care about the requests?
> EDIT: Oh damn, I klick on the field and the sigs aren?t off why, I klick the damn thing!!!



Then click edit and delete your post, I've done that at least twice now for this thread.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2008)

Just in case you guys haven't done it, this ae links to non-subbed versions. The other links just removed the raws for subbed versions.

Avatar
Size:150x150
Borderrmal
Time:4:24-4:27(from where her boobs appears to before Musubi jumps in)
Link:treks's most famous song. I think.

Signature:
Size:Whatever works
Borderrmal
Time:04-:09(no more info needed XD)
Link:treks's most famous song. I think.


----------



## Heero (Aug 9, 2008)

DuDuL said:


> Avatar #1
> Size : 120x120
> Border : Round
> Link : Soul Eater 18 (*guessing you have it*)
> ...


actually i dont the SD raw wasnt released this week for some reason, i go with [AEN] for subs so whenever they release it ill do it


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2008)

Great work, Heero. Will use right away.


----------



## DuDuL (Aug 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> actually i dont the SD raw wasnt released this week for some reason, i go with [AEN] for subs so whenever they release it ill do it


Ah ok... I'll wait than... Thanks anyway


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you! i'll rep you when i can says i need to spread some rep around before i can give it to you again


----------



## Raktus (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome sig man, absolutely love it! Would it be too much to request an avatar from the same vid as well?

*Size:* Max Avatar Size while still being proportional
*Link:* this
*Border:* The Double White line
*Text:* None
*Time:* 1:58-2:12
From where you see the two huts, then his hand extending and burning them. To where the camera pans over him and he raises his burning fist and the camera closes in on it, finishing before the scene change. ^_^


----------



## Nejisuke (Aug 9, 2008)

Thx Heero, very cool pek


----------



## Masurao (Aug 10, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Stock:LINK 
Size: 150 x 150
Time: 1:42-1:45


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 10, 2008)

avatar-150X150

here's the episode...the part with Naruto's boxers
from 00:14-00:17
Team Gai as babies



rep and credit of course

thanks in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 10, 2008)

*sees the big amount of requests and wonders if she can request too  *

fuck, i don't want to bother you again Ryan . Maybe later? 


take your time anyway >____<

I want a sig
Link :Here
Time: 2:44 till - 3:06

make the gif bigger, not so small, you know i don't like it >___<. Or maybe... make a smaller and a bigger version, and i'll see what i'll pick 

Thanks Ryan  <33


----------



## Heero (Aug 10, 2008)

Raktus said:


> Awesome sig man, absolutely love it! Would it be too much to request an avatar from the same vid as well?
> 
> *Size:* Max Avatar Size while still being proportional
> *Link:* Nice Deal.
> ...


read the first page again

avy have a time restriction


----------



## Raktus (Aug 10, 2008)

Hows about as a sig, but avatar sized? Could add it to my drop down ^_^


----------



## Masurao (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Heero. Reps and cred will be given.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2008)

Size: Senior Members
Link: *here*
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:07-1:08


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 11, 2008)

Ryan I love you 

My chibi pek


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

First time asking for a gif XD

*Avvy*
Video: 
*[ use the direct link, you don't need to sign in. ]*
Size: 150 x 150
Border: No borders. But can you make it round?
Time: 1:06-1:09 
[start at the part where they show their feet, not the boy XD...]

Can you fade this one out to black or no? If not just stick to the fading out to white transition thing lol

*Sig*
Video: 
Size:250 x 145
Border: Same as the avatar. No borders but rounded
Time: 4:01-4:14
[At the start where the girl turns away.]

Fade out to white transition for this one.

Damn...I can't fit that ONE teensy second of when the train ends  If you can somehow, that'd be great, but if you can't it's ok.


----------



## vervex (Aug 12, 2008)

You made it over 1000  *sticky*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry for spam but Congratz!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Aug 12, 2008)

Size: 250 x 250
Link: here
Border: Red with black outline, box-like!
Text: Owned!
Time: 3 seconds
Misc: I want it of the part when Piccollo headbutt's Sasuke!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on 1000. I'll probably request sometime soon.


----------



## jrsama123 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sig Request


Time: 5:30-5:34 & 5:36-5:40 & 5:44-5:46 (Hopefully that looks smooth with the break, just want Shinkuro in there flying around with his Houzuki Horn.)
Size: 250x130
Regular border


----------



## Heero (Aug 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> You made it over 1000  *sticky*


thanks


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you make it rounded?? And no borders?? I think you missed that bit


----------



## Heero (Aug 12, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Can you make it rounded?? And no borders??


ah yeah sorry i dont normally read all the other stuff just the times


----------



## Heero (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 12, 2008)

It's ok  And thanks in advanced!

*EDIT:*
OMFG THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ava And Sig

Ava

Link: 
Size:150x150
Time:1:15 - 1:19

Sig
Link:
Size:150x225
Time:0:26 - 0:32

Rounded Borders Please For Both


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> read the first page again
> 
> avy have a time restriction



thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 13, 2008)

Heero said:


> thanks



I Meant The Part Where The Chick Kicks The Door

But Cromartie's Fine


----------



## E (Aug 13, 2008)

Size: 250X150
Link: Link removed
Border: idk, standard? 
Text: none
Time: 1:44-1:56


----------



## Heero (Aug 13, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I Meant The Part Where The Chick Kicks The Door
> 
> But Cromartie's Fine


they both were in the one second you said

i went with the guy, do you want the other part?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 13, 2008)

link

size:150x150 
time:1:23 to 1:26, and 0:32 to 0:37
standard border for both, plz. I'll make sure to use both at one time or another
Misc: i plan on using second for an FC, if u do this, after all credits and reps, i make u co-founder


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 14, 2008)

Heero said:


> they both were in the one second you said
> 
> i went with the guy, do you want the other part?



Yes Please....


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 14, 2008)

Request



*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Length: 23:27-23:29
Extra: Double border

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length:22:38-22:50

Thank you.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 15, 2008)

Request, please !

*Avatar*
Video: YesAsia.com
Size: 150x150
Length: 00:42-00:45
Extra: Normal border

*Sig*
Video: Between Angels and Insects
Size: 300x160 (or it if it is too hard any size will do).
Length: 04:47 - 04:56 and 08:48 - 08:52
Extra: Normal border

I will give credit and rep !


----------



## Fin (Aug 16, 2008)

Sig and Ava request

Link

*Sig*
Size: Any
Time: 2:23-2:28
Normal Border

*Ava*
Size: 120x120
Time: 3:18-3:20
Normal Border

Thanks again.


----------



## DuDuL (Aug 16, 2008)

Just a reminder

Avatar #1
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*guessing you have it*)
Time : 21:27 - 21:29 (Soul wearing headband scene)

Avatar #2
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*look up*)
Time : 21:32 - 21:34 (Kid's scene)

alternative link to scene

Thanks again in advance


----------



## Heero (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry for the delays people, ill have them done by tomorrow


----------



## Talon. (Aug 16, 2008)

that is so awesome! What is that from?


----------



## Fin (Aug 17, 2008)

Your file of 324.1 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype.

lame
lame
lmae
lmea

LAMME

Make it 100x100


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

I think you guys should mention the HD youtube links. if you add &fmt=18 to the end of YT link, it'll make the ones that are HD-able to be HD.

Standard
gig

HD
gig

Big difference. They're still not as great as non-flash vids though.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

AVY
Size:150x150
Link: Youtube or any site like RS or MU
Border:white
Textne
Time:0:44 - 0:46


SIG
Size: any
Link: Youtube or any site like RS or MU
Border:white
Textne
Time: 2:38 - 2:50

Link

Thanks


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

AVY
Size:150x150
Link: Link removed
Border:white
Textne
Time:0:31 - 0:34


SIG
Size: any
Link: Link removed
Border:white
Text: ~Internetz... SERIOUS BUSINESS!~ 
Time: 0:26 - 0:34


With the text in the sig you put it out under the sig?


----------



## Heero (Aug 17, 2008)

Fin said:


> Your file of 324.1 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 100.0 KB for this filetype.
> 
> lame
> lame
> ...


sig


King Lloyd said:


> I think you guys should mention the HD youtube links. if you add &fmt=18 to the end of YT link, it'll make the ones that are HD-able to be HD.
> 
> Standard
> Luck Star Note
> ...


i can get them if i need it


Ryuk said:


> AVY
> Size:150x150
> Link: Youtube or any site like RS or MU
> Border:white
> ...


can see the video


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please!
> 
> *Avatar*
> Video: [HorribleRaws]​_Code​_Geass​_R2​_-​_19​_(480?270).​wmv
> ...


i couldnt use the first link


----------



## Heero (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you for the set *rep*


----------



## Talon. (Aug 17, 2008)

Heero said:
			
		

>



 THANK YOU!!!!!

if i can, the second one is gonna be the banner for a Zero fc. U can b co-founder if u want to be Heero

um, the first one isnt coming up as a gif when i use it as my Avy. Y?


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]40zb39Bgh9w[/YOUTUBE]

What about now Heero ?


----------



## Heero (Aug 17, 2008)

no good ryuk


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

thx, I love it


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 17, 2008)

It is fine !

I guess, I will find some other video similar to it in youtube, instead !

Thank you very much !


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

Heero said:


> no good ryuk



Why can't you see it ? D:

I can.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

It doesn't work for me either, Ryuk. hope that helps.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> It doesn't work for me either, Ryuk. hope that helps.





I'll look for a new one.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 17, 2008)

Link:A POEM I MAKE TO SAKU <3
*
avy*
Time:3:07-3:08
size:senior size
Border: black & white

*sig*
Time: 3:55-3:09 (14 seconds is the limit right?)
Size: I dunno lol
Border: black & white

thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (Aug 17, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Why can't you see it ? D:
> 
> I can.


country or something

i can normally see everything


----------



## Fin (Aug 17, 2008)

There sigs off          .

Im sorry, but Its possible for a person to be so busy they can forget.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 18, 2008)

Sig~ 300x300(keep in widescreen) 1:09-1:11 link: James and the Cold Gun Plus black border


----------



## LiveFire (Aug 18, 2008)

Avy

Size: 150x150
Link: James and the Cold Gun
Border: Like your border you have now.
Text: None
Time: :34 to :37

Sig

Size: 267X150
Link: James and the Cold Gun
Border: Like your border you have now.
Text: None
Time: :40 to :55

Thanks man.


----------



## Heero (Aug 18, 2008)

ur next livefire


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 18, 2008)

link for both

Avy:

150X150

Black and white border

@21:24-21:26


Sig:

Average sig size...

Black and white border

@1:20-21:31

Thanks.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 19, 2008)

Could you cut the guy out of the background without slowing the gif down or messing with the quality? (I want to use it as my sig, but the size is too big)


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 19, 2008)

Link to Both!!!

Ava
Size:150X150
Border: Normal 
Time: 2:32-2:34 

Sig
Size: Whatever you like  
Border: Normal 
Time: 2:35-2:45 

Please and thank you!!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

*Avatar*
*Video:*


----------



## Heero (Aug 20, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Could you cut the guy out of the background without slowing the gif down or messing with the quality? (I want to use it as my sig, but the size is too big)


if you could upload to another image host i can do that, Tinypic screws with gifs so for some reason i cant open em in imageready.

anything like Photobucket, imageshack etc


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you HEERO!!!!  
Reps as promised!!!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you !

I will give you the credit, but unfortunately I have to give you the rep later ....

My rep giving limit is up for a while, until then.....Thank you very much !


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2008)

Avy

Size: 150x150
Link: Vega Cut
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: From when they switch from Musubi to Uzume to before they switch to both of them from afar

Sig

Size: Big as possible
Link: Vega Cut
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 3:35-3:41(from Uzume's changing to when they cut away from her to her clothes only. Basically, I want it from the start to before they show the blood stain on her clothes.)

This link works too if you want the RAW for the 8th episode.


If you get the sig from that, its basically the same thing, but it starts from 13:34 and ends at 13:39.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello

Do you take picture gif requests? Like a succession of images?


----------



## Heero (Aug 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you take picture gif requests? Like a succession of images?


yup        .


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Well then, I would have those images in a gif:

Size: Sig
Link: See below
Border: No
Text: No
Time: 14 seconds

In order (6 pictures):

*Spoiler*: __ 













Maybe you will have to resize some of the pics to fit the filesize limit.

If there's something, ask right away.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 21, 2008)

Turn off your sig, please


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry, totally forgot it.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess, no one is gonna take my request, then?


----------



## Heero (Aug 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> I guess, no one is gonna take my request, then?


im the only one here, im just busy atm


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

Heero said:


> im the only one here, im just busy atm


That's no big deal. I'm just wondering, if you're accepting the request.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 22, 2008)

hi captain pimp i had a question if u could do manga panel slideshows such as this


and if so wuts the max amount of panels u can include without making the file size limit overload?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 22, 2008)

Heero, have you thought about getting more workers?


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 23, 2008)

Request time!

*Avatar*
Link: Click me.
Size: 125 x 125
Border: No border; curved edges, please?
Time: :15 - 16, where the television is adjusting itself, and make it look like it's doing that continuously.

*Signature*
Link: Click me.
Size: 222 x 125 
Border: No border; can you make the edges curved?
Time: :26 - :40

Comments: Yes, I know that 14 is your limit, and my request is around 14. What I'm asking for is just the clip of the silhouettes moving, starting at the one with the knives, and the gif ending _before the blue bear appears._

 I'll worship you guys forever if you can do it! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2008)

Request time.

Link: Click me
Size: Make the width 345 and keep proportions (I want the whole screen in the GIF). So the height would be whatever a width of 345 would be when you keep proportions.
Border: Give it a white and black border
Time: 3:11 - 3:20

Additional: Make it transition (the fading out thing) at the end when it loops. Also, don't alter the speed. I know some people do that. Keep the speed normal.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you very much. It's just I saw someone with a GIF that was over 350 in width. I'm pretty sure it was way over the limit.

Anyway, thank you. +reps


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, crap. Sorry about that Heero. I just wanted the down to up of Uzume, I can't believe I didn't put a time down. I thought I did. It was suppose to be from the absolute end of 09:05 to 9:09(basically the uzume only part.)


----------



## Heero (Aug 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh, crap. Sorry about that Heero. I just wanted the down to up of Uzume, I can't believe I didn't put a time down. I thought I did. It was suppose to be from the absolute end of 09:05 to 9:09(basically the uzume only part.)


not a problem, only took me 2 seconds to fix


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

^I'll use this after tomorrow. Reps. Thank you very much.


----------



## KakU Camui (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like to request

Size: 120 x 120
Link: BRICK! TAMalamalamalamaLAND!
Time: 0:53- 0:55 
Border: Whatever works
Text: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raktus (Aug 23, 2008)

Heero said:


> just a little longer for yours, i had to convert it



Just knowing you're on the job makes me feel better already ^_^


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, Heero. Why not just hire more workers? I'm sure theres gotta be more people who's actually gonna do something.


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 23, 2008)

Ahh, thanks so muuuch! +Reps.


----------



## Raktus (Aug 26, 2008)

Everything coming along alright?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 26, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: *WAIIIIIIIIIII COME BACK HOME PV IS HERE~!!!!!!!*
Border: Standard
Text:
Time:10:06-10:08


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Ryan, you really busy with requests? 


take your time on this xD
it's a request from a friend of mine who's not on the forum, so i'll pay ya for it pek

Pag 3

Avatar: 2:26 - 2:28 OR 3:13 - 3:15 (whatever he thinks would look best)
Size: 150 x 150

A small border would be nice on both ;D..

Sig: 2:14 - 2:21
Size: 260 x 150 (yes, I copied it..is this the standard size?)


----------



## Jimin (Aug 27, 2008)

Ryan/Heero, I wanted to request gifs with the latest of Sekirei. But it actually had nudity in it. Is there like any way to like blur out the nudity or is it gonna have to be cropped? And yeah, you read that right. There is actual nudity in this episode!(better to check that out in the Sekirei thread)


----------



## Heero (Aug 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Ryan/Heero, I wanted to request gifs with the latest of Sekirei. But it actually had nudity in it. Is there like any way to like blur out the nudity or is it gonna have to be cropped? And yeah, you read that right. There is actual nudity in this episode!(better to check that out in the Sekirei thread)


i could blur it, just might take longer is all


St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: KCT VE ISSO
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time:10:06-10:08


video is not available in my country apparently

im doing requests atm so expect them in a few mins


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 27, 2008)

Shit......

Damn I Really Wanted A Billie Joe Armstrong Avy

KCT VE ISSO  
Try That One Then

00:33-00:35


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

*negs for ignoring message *

and i expect lovely message back


----------



## Heero (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Heero said:


>



I lied, they're for someone from nf, but i'll... fuck you for them since you're not gay


----------



## Heero (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I lied, they're for someone from nf, but i'll... fuck you for them since you're not gay


why cant they request them?

 sounds awesome lets bang


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Heero said:


> why cant they request them?
> 
> sounds awesome lets bang



Dunno, they thought you're a scary big ass hairy monster that eats kids 

sure baby


----------



## Heero (Aug 27, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Dunno, they thought you're a scary big ass hairy monster that eats kids
> 
> sure baby


im a nice guy

we are we gonna do this nasty thang?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2008)

Heero said:


> im a nice guy
> 
> we are we gonna do this nasty thang?



mmaaaaaybe ....... 

and close your sig nawty boy .


----------



## Raktus (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome... +rep

Is there anyway to get the avatar down to the waving cape part before it starts moving? The slight jerk back and forth is slightly unattractive -_-


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to break up this sex party, but it was me who requested the ones from the music video ;D..I didn't want to because it seemed like you had a lot of work, but Yuki insisted, so blame her ;P

Thank you very much for it - I'll be sure to credit & rep.


----------



## LightlyToasted (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello Heero, I'd like to request an Evangelion gif. The one where Asuka and shinji are using coordinated attacks to take down the eva.

Just try to use the scenes where it shows both of them together please. Just try to condense that minute scene. Leave out the parts where it shows the other peoples faces, and just try to focus on Shinji and Asuka, and their attacks on the eva. 


Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: This is what DBZ does to people.... (Bleh English dub)
Border: Whatever you think matches well with the Animation loop, maybe purple and red.
Text:
Time:
1. 0:02-0:05 
2. 0:28-0:43 
3. 0:41-0.51
4. 0:53-0:58
5. 0:59-1:03
6. 1:09-1:14
7. 1:17-1:19
8. 1:21-1:32
Then Loop over again.
*Note I understand the specifications I made may be a bit tough, So since you are doing this for free on you own time, take as much as you want, and modify in a way that if looks cool and epic, while not putting a lot of strain on yourself. Also those specifications are just the scenes with the other people edited out, and a little cut back on the scenes for time. 

Thanks man, take as long as you'd like, I'm sure your burdened down ATM.(And try to cut it down to the max size it can be and still be used as a AVY.)
Thanks again.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 27, 2008)

Turn off sig please


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Reborn
Border: Standard
Text:
Time:8:51-8:54 loop please.


----------



## Heero (Aug 28, 2008)

Raktus said:


> Awesome... +rep
> 
> Is there anyway to get the avatar down to the waving cape part before it starts moving? The slight jerk back and forth is slightly unattractive -_-


not really since the part is so short >_>


RyRyMini said:


> Sorry to break up this sex party, but it was me who requested the ones from the music video ;D..I didn't want to because it seemed like you had a lot of work, but Yuki insisted, so blame her ;P
> 
> Thank you very much for it - I'll be sure to credit & rep.




i pefer to do alot of requests at a time for some reason, so if theres alot dont worry just go ahead and post it


LightlyToasted said:


> Hello Heero, I'd like to request an Evangelion gif. The one where Asuka and shinji are using coordinated attacks to take down the eva.
> 
> Just try to use the scenes where it shows both of them together please. Just try to condense that minute scene. Leave out the parts where it shows the other peoples faces, and just try to focus on Shinji and Asuka, and their attacks on the eva.
> 
> ...


you want it for a sig for here? it will be far over the size restricitions read the first post and you will see


Revy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: I never watched that show...without my pants.
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time:8:51-8:54 loop please.


ill have it done soon


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey I have a request,

know?

Time: 1:39-1:47

could you also give it the same border as the gifs in my sig. Please and thanks


----------



## DuDuL (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been forgoten but well...

Avatar #1
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*guessing you have it*)
Time : 21:27 - 21:29 (Soul wearing headband scene)

Avatar #2
Size : 120x120
Border : Round
Link : Soul Eater 18 (*look up*)
Time : 21:32 - 21:34 (Kid's scene)

alternative link to episode


Thanks again in advance


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 29, 2008)

link to vid

Ava: 2:59-3:01,senior member, Border like the one on my current ava.

Sig: 4:03-4:09, similar border. 

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Logic (Aug 29, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: Click or high quality (it's worth it)
Border: Black and White
Text: None.
Time: 1:22 to 1:25. Beginning showing the first guy and ending at the very end of 1:25

It's an Avatar. Get around to it when you can, if you can.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 1, 2008)

Heero, would you even able to work this link? 480p is HQ while 360p is SQ but I don't know if that makes a difference. I just need the part between the first and second dot. Would it even be good quality?

The Wall Street Journal


----------



## Heero (Sep 1, 2008)

DuDuL said:


> I have been forgoten but well...
> 
> Avatar #1
> Size : 120x120
> ...


its converting


King Lloyd said:


> Heero, would you even able to work this link? 480p is HQ while 360p is SQ but I don't know if that makes a difference. I just need the part between the first and second dot. Would it even be good quality?
> 
> source


i cant watch, im not from the states


----------



## KakU Camui (Sep 1, 2008)

I would like to request

Size: 150 x 150
Link: I sat on a rug, biding my time, drinking her wine
Time: 0:54- 0:55 
Border: Whatever works
Text: None

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 1, 2008)

Size: Sig
Link: I sat on a rug, biding my time, drinking her wine
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 0:11-0:25


----------



## Juice (Sep 3, 2008)

_

*Avatar & Signature please. *
Avatar time: 1:09-1:11

*Avatar size: *150x150

*Signature time:* 0:56-1:05

*Signature size:* Whatever works for you.

Also Can I have a black and white baorder on both. 
Thanks.
_


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> not really since the part is so short >_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O shit sorry your right, I didn't realize how big these things are until I just right clicked one and checked it. Hmmmm.Maybe just take the few scenes in there where it shows the 2 Evangelions together and attacking at the same time. Just do whatever is easiest for you. Sorry for the late response, I've been traveling in a bus all week.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, I posted the wrong link.


Had too many tabs open.

This is the one I wanted.

Size: Sig
Link: be in gangs and spray paint
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 0:11-0:25


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Set:

Link:Link removed

Avy:150x150
Time:1:02 - 1:06

Sig:240x150
Time:3:36 - 3:46


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2008)

Set

Avy size: 150x150
Avy time: 1:08 to 1:11

Sig size: Not small
Sig time: 21 seconds to 34 seconds

How to defeat an Uchiha/Amaterasu

Rep and Credit. Thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 5, 2008)

Good shit man.

Repping you now and already credited.


----------



## Psiren (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello!

Avatar Request, please.

Size: 120x120 (or 100x100...whichever looks better)
Link: Link removed
Border: um...Black and White works. 
Text: None
Time: 12:26-12:32 (Basically, Death the Kid looking around)

Thank you very much if you can!


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 6, 2008)

I had to shorten it to 0:12-0:25


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Double Request = Double Rep
Type: Sig
Size:  The biggest size you can do
Border: Normal Gif Border
Link: Link removed  HQ 
Time: 0:36-0:45, 1:57-2:09


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Gamma Akutabi, does this link work for you?

this


----------



## Kamina (Sep 6, 2008)

Resize to 150x150 please.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 6, 2008)

The border's gonna look kinda funny:


@KingLloyd: Can't convert. Sorry.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2008)

Size: Ava, 150x150
Link:  katon_sage
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 9:15-9:17(basically when they change to the blonde girl before they change to the guy)

Size: Sig, whatever looks best
Link: Same
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 10:22-10:34(from when she starts smirking to before her elbow pops out again in the left of the screen)


----------



## Heero (Sep 7, 2008)

Psiren said:


> Hello!
> 
> Avatar Request, please.
> 
> ...


couldnt convert for some reason


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Double Request = Double Rep
> Type: Sig
> Size:  The biggest size you can do
> Border: Normal Gif Border
> ...


its protected and i cant convert it


Gamma Akutabi said:


> The border's gonna look kinda funny:
> 
> 
> @KingLloyd: Can't convert. Sorry.



fixed


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 7, 2008)

Quicktime gave me the message that I wasn't authorized to play it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Protected? Okay, so how do I un-protect it?


----------



## Heero (Sep 7, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Protected? Okay, so how do I un-protect it?


no idea


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2008)

*I Am The King Of Kings *

Sig: w/e size is best quality 0:11-0:19 (where he kinda rolls)
Avy: 150x150- 0:24-0:26 w/ border


----------



## Juice (Sep 7, 2008)

You guys ignored my request.  Its been four days and still nothing so here. 

_

*Avatar & Signature please. *
Avatar time: 1:09-1:11

*Avatar size: *150x150

*Signature time:* 0:56-1:05

*Signature size:* Whatever works for you.

Also Can I have a black and white baorder on both. 
Thanks.
_


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, Heero. I'm gonna use it now.


----------



## Psiren (Sep 7, 2008)

Heero said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Psiren
> Hello!
> 
> ...





Will this work then?

Part 5

@2:47-2:52

Thank you!  Sorry for being so troublesome.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 8, 2008)

@Juice: I tried to convert it and the converter crashed.


----------



## DuDuL (Sep 8, 2008)

Heero said:


> its converting



How goes the Soul eater one?


----------



## Wilham (Sep 8, 2008)

m

avy 150x150 w rounded border.

1:27 - 1:29

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @Juice: I tried to convert it and the converter crashed.



Thats not good!  If you can't get it never mind. Thank you for trying though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @Juice: I tried to convert it and the converter crashed.



Don't mean to be a pain, but for the avy stop it at the part where it pauses on the king's face.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Requesting some gifs of Sasuke using his 4 Chidori attack from 2:32 to 3:20

Link removed


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 8, 2008)

Might as well request one I can use here.

Size: 125x125
Link: Link removed
Border: whatever looks best
Text: none
Time: 2:27 - 2:37

Thanks in advance

Also, do you think you can take that language out of it?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 8, 2008)

@Blackheart: That's too long for an avy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah perfect, thanks.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Size: 210x120 (or whichever looks better)
Link: *NEW DAMLEG PAGE*

Border: um...Black and White works.
Text: None
Time: 12:26-12:32 (Sasuke using his 4 different  Chidori attack stage from 2:32 to 3:20)

Thank you very much if you can!


----------



## Heero (Sep 8, 2008)

lol sorry i had them done i just forgot about them


----------



## Psiren (Sep 8, 2008)

pek Wonderful!  Thank you so much Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## Wilham (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cant someone help me


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 9, 2008)

Microphone

Above this sentence is th link to the video. You can also find it on Youtube.

Avatar: 125x125

Time from 0:27 - 0:30

Signature: W/e size. (Not to small)

From 0:20-0:28


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 9, 2008)

I not happy with my subscription and would like to cancel and get a refund


----------



## kidhero1000 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you and may reps for u sir


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @Blackheart: That's too long for an avy.



What's the longest a avvie can be?


----------



## Heero (Sep 9, 2008)

Blackheart17 said:


> What's the longest a avvie can be?


3 seconds here


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 9, 2008)

Double Request = Double Rep
Type: Sig
Size: The biggest size you can do
Border: Normal Gif Border
Link: Listen! Listen!
Time: 0:36-0:45, 1:57-2:09

Mad I have to use youtube but fuck it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Listen! Listen!
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 02:22-02:23


----------



## Blackheart17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Heero said:


> 3 seconds here



Ok, then here's the new request.

Size: 125x125
Link: Promo Video
Border: whatever looks best
Text: none
Time: 2:35 - 2:37

Also, i'm going to ask this again in case you guys might've forgotten. Could you take that language out?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2008)

Gamma I Didnt Want That Part, I Wanted The Part When The Girl Is In The Water


----------



## KakU Camui (Sep 10, 2008)

Size-150 x 150
Border- rounded edges please
Link- Link removed
Time-00:03-00:06
Text-none


----------



## Durge (Sep 11, 2008)

ok i want from 0:20 to 0:34 for my sig.

and heres the stock for the sig.
Sig

and on this one i want 0:50 to 0:54

and here the stock  for the avatar.

avatar


----------



## Kiba (Sep 11, 2008)

hey woken can give me round border like you did with KakashiUchiha23 with this sasuke gif  will rep


----------



## Heero (Sep 11, 2008)

Kiba said:


> hey woken can give me round border like you did with KakashiUchiha23 with this sasuke gif  will rep


----------



## Kiba (Sep 11, 2008)

thx Heero ^_^


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello again ^^;

I'd like everything to be the same size & style that I have now if that's okay with you.

Avatar: 0:53 - 0:55
Link removed
---
Signature: 0:06 - 0:13
Link removed
----

Thank you very much.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 11, 2008)

I assumed he wanted a 150x150 avatar with a 240x150 sig:


----------



## Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

A request for *Gamma Akutabi*

Shugo Chara - chapter 33

A Avatar and Sig please.

Avatar time: 1:10-1:12

Sig time:0:56-1:07

150x150 for avatar. And max 240x150 for sig

Can I have a black and white boarder aswell. Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 12, 2008)

Juice said:


> A request for *Gamma Akutabi*
> 
> Witch Doctor Jiraiya
> 
> ...


----------



## Durge (Sep 12, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I assumed he wanted a 150x150 avatar with a 240x150 sig:



great, thanks *reps*


EDIT: hey i can't save the sig as a GIF ican only save it as a bmp and then when i upload it its a jpg why is that?


----------



## Heero (Sep 12, 2008)

Durge said:


> great, thanks *reps*
> 
> 
> EDIT: hey i can't save the sig as a GIF ican only save it as a bmp and then when i upload it its a jpg why is that?


what browser are you using? try a different one it may work.

also your sig


----------



## Durge (Sep 12, 2008)

lol this is a stupid question but, whats a browser?


----------



## Heero (Sep 12, 2008)

Durge said:


> lol this is a stupid question but, whats a browser?


internet browser

like IE, Firefox, Opera, etc


----------



## Durge (Sep 12, 2008)

ok we'll i have a new question, how come i can save stuff that you make but i can't save Gamma Akutabi's Gifs?

btw i don't know how to change browsers.


----------



## Heero (Sep 12, 2008)

Durge said:


> ok we'll i have a new question, how come i can save stuff that you make but i can't save Gamma Akutabi's Gifs?
> 
> btw i don't know how to change browsers.


it just might be the imagehost hes using, try them now



you have to download and install them


----------



## Durge (Sep 12, 2008)

it works now thanks


----------



## Juice (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 13, 2008)

can I have a matching ava and sig please? 

Avatar:

size: the senior size (150x150 XD)
type: avatar
border: normal
link: *Autumn Insomnia Session*
time: from 2:16 to 2:19

Sig:

size: whatever you think is best, I can't decide 
type: signature
border: normal
link: *Autumn Insomnia Session*
time: from 2:07 to 2:13


thanks


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 14, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Byakk?*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks pek


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry for my earlier request, I just didn't think enough about stuff. But heres a much more reasonable request...

Size: Avatar (Largest Size Possible)
Link: It's like trying to explain to someone who denies it that Kevin Bacon was the star of Footloose.
Border: Normal
Text:
Time: 00:46-00:49

Just please make sure you get the part where asuka does the right on thing please.


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry bout that, thanks man.


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 14, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *LightlyToasted*
> For some reason I though max size is 100x100 while you have a 125x125 _right there_  Here's the big version.
> You don't need to rep, it doesn't count when you have below 50 posts.



Amazing man thanks

Um how do you save a gif to you computer so it doesn't just grab the image.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Sep 14, 2008)

hey woken can i just give you a youtube link or does it have to be a download?


----------



## Heero (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonberry King said:


> hey woken can i just give you a youtube link or does it have to be a download?


link is fine


----------



## quizzlix?! (Sep 14, 2008)

okay then 


size: 200x200
Link: these lines
Borderne
Time:3:11-3:24


edit: sorry if im late on this but there's a link under the vid that says "watch in high quality" if you could make it from that


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 14, 2008)

Tonberry King said:


> okay then
> 
> 
> size: 200x200
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Sep 14, 2008)

small controversy

Avy time: 17:00 - 17:03
Border:standard
Size: 150 X 150

Sig Time: 19:25 -19:39
Border: standard
Size: free choice

thanks in advance


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 15, 2008)

Senior Avatar
Link: Youtube
Time-4:41-4:44 
Border-normal

Please and Thank you!!!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to request a set from Gurren Lagann PW #8?


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 15, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> Hello again ^^;
> 
> I'd like everything to be the same size & style that I have now if that's okay with you.
> 
> ...


Hey, I know it hasn't been a week, but my signature was deleted because of its size - I was wondering if you would be able to remake it so it fits?


----------



## Heero (Sep 15, 2008)

Spanner said:


> I would like to request a set from Gurren Lagann PW #8?


thats fine, just give me some times


----------



## MasterChick (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2008)

Type: Signature
Size: 300 x 169
Link: X
Border: Rounded corners possible? Otherwise, 'normal' would suffice.
Time: 00:50 - 00:58
Other: Fading transitions, please.

Type: Avatar
Size: 150 x 200 (If the file-size gets too big [500KB], then scrap this part)
Link: X
Border: Again, rounded? Otherwise, normal, please.
Time: 00:51 - 00:54
Other: Fading transitions, if possible.


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, thank you so much =D

I'll rep you a few times when I can.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 15, 2008)

Could I get a gif made from the following youtube vid?

this video

2:53 - 3:05

Thank you  reps when done

EDIT: Signature please!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 15, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: this video
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:30-01:31


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 15, 2008)

my dream sig...thank you so much!


----------



## Masurao (Sep 15, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 

Size: 150 x 150
Time: 4:08-4:11

Thanks.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a bunch...will rep and cred.


----------



## Heero (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you, sir. +Rep, credit, etc.


----------



## DEATHtheKIDXX (Sep 16, 2008)

Yo could i get a set with some awesomeness of Kittan(and KingKittan) from gurren lagann?
Also can i wear in other forums?


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)

Request.

*Avatar*
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 22:59-23:01

Thank you.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2008)

*Avatar*
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:25 - 0:30
Border: Rounded edges, please.

*Signature*
Link
Size: Whatever is best.
Length: 2:10 - 2:15 (fades out in white)
Border: Rounded edges, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 16, 2008)

The avatar is too long.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2008)

I Cant Save It Gamma


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 16, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The avatar is too long.



Could you just make it 0:29 - 0:30, just the part where the bassist and guitarist are playing the chords to the song and make it repeat? Would that be short enough?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I Cant Save It Gamma


Try it now: 






Cell said:


> Could you just make it 0:29 - 0:30, just the part where the bassist and guitarist are playing the chords to the song and make it repeat? Would that be short enough?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 16, 2008)

Heero said:


> thats fine, just give me some times


Now, please?


----------



## Heero (Sep 16, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Now, please?


Video times i ment


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2008)

The infection is spreading.

*Avatar*
*Size:* 150x150
*Time:* 0:03 - 0:06
*Extra:* Normal border

*Signature*
*Size:* 250x150
*Time:* 0:24 - 0:32
*Extra:* Normal Border

I will give rep and credit !

Thank you.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 17, 2008)

Heero said:


> Video times i ment


I don't get you?


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the avy, but I don't know how to save it so it is the whole gif. When I upload it to the forums, its just the picture of the gif at the moment that I saved it.

Also while I'm here I'd like to request a gif signature if possible, but just basically a sideshow of a comic. Evangelion Ikari Shinji Raising project. The pictures are on my photo bucket labeled 1-19.
The photobucket album: 
Sig Size: Try to keep the pic original size, if there's not enough space then maybe shrink em down a  lil. Place the order to be 1-19. Flash each part of the comic for maybe 5 seconds, or a little more or less depending on the amount of text and time it takes to understand each panel. Seeing as its 19 pictures, and a slide show, I have no idea if this will be able to fit, but I'd like to possibly try please.

I'll bookmark this post and the other avy post so when I hit 50 I can give rep to whoever needs it.


----------



## Heero (Sep 17, 2008)

Spanner said:


> I don't get you?


like 1.45-1.50 

or something, so i know what part you want


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request.
> 
> *Avatar*
> Link
> ...



Bump, if anybody forgot about it.


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 17, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> ^Seems like nobody is on it yet, I'll do it.
> 
> 
> *LightlyToasted* I've send you a pm about the avatar.



Thanks, now if it isn't to hard could someone possibly make that comic gif when you get some freetime?


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 17, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> ^Seems like nobody is on it yet, I'll do it.
> 
> I had to cut off some frames and made different versions
> 
> ...



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 17, 2008)

LightlyToasted said:


> Thanks for the avy, but I don't know how to save it so it is the whole gif. When I upload it to the forums, its just the picture of the gif at the moment that I saved it.
> 
> Also while I'm here I'd like to request a gif signature if possible, but just basically a sideshow of a comic. Evangelion Ikari Shinji Raising project. The pictures are on my photo bucket labeled 1-19.
> The photobucket album:
> ...



Scratch this gif, I just downloaded a creator and I'll be messing around with it, So i'll make my own. Thanks though.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Sep 18, 2008)

*Sig request*

*Signature*

Size: 300 width by 150 height
Link: This Naruto Fanvid -setting and song- helped inspire it
Border: Single line
Text: None
Time: 2:45 - 2:52 

The video has the *high-quality* option, so may you please use it.

Thanks, i'll rep every time i can.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Gamma, but i need a few things done to make it higher quality, but mainly to make it run at its normal speed.

*Corrections*
1. Can you please make it 250 by 150
2. Can you please use 2:46 - 2:51
3. Add a normal border

Also, if you didn't use the *high-quality* version then can you. Sorry, i dont know what you dudes go through, so my bad for being picky.


----------



## Akainu (Sep 18, 2008)

*Signature:*
Size: 300 by 150
Link: Riot Girl - a Dosu/Kin AMV
Border: Normal
Text: 1).​*Dark Admiral* 
*"Akainu"*​ 
2). No text at all​ 
Time: 6:24-6:25 then skip to 6:28-6:33

Thank you, will rep continuously.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 18, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> *Signature:*
> Size: 300 by 150
> Link: Riot Girl - a Dosu/Kin AMV
> Border: Normal
> ...


 
You want a version with and a version without the text?


----------



## Akainu (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes because i am not sure if i will like it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi! 

Could I please get an avatar? About the size of Gamma's.

Link

1:51 - 1:54

Though a couple things to request:

- If at all possible, could you leave out the blackness from the widescreen?
-Speed it up slightly so it fits into 2 seconds vs. 3. If you cant do this, please do 1:51-1:53. 

Thank you so much! Always appreciated.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 19, 2008)

Signature
Size - 240X150

Video - http://www.veoh.com/videos/v15904474e2Q8wk9B?rank=1&jsonParams={%22order%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22range%22%3A%22a%22%2C%22query%22%3A%22soul+eater+24%22%2C%22numResults%22%3A20%2C%22rlmax%22%3Anull%2C%22rlmin%22%3A0%2C%22sId%22%3A%22453854021608716847%22%2C%22veohOnly%22%3Atrue}&searchId=453854021608716847&rank=2

Black and white border please.
Avatar

Video - http://www.veoh.com/videos/v15904474e2Q8wk9B?rank=1&jsonParams={%22order%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22range%22%3A%22a%22%2C%22query%22%3A%22soul+eater+24%22%2C%22numResults%22%3A20%2C%22rlmax%22%3Anull%2C%22rlmin%22%3A0%2C%22sId%22%3A%22453854021608716847%22%2C%22veohOnly%22%3Atrue}&searchId=453854021608716847&rank=2

Size - 150x150

Time - 17:13 x 17 : 16
Black and white border also.

Thanks!


----------



## Akainu (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry if you have finished already. I wanna change my request to a higher-quality video. 

*Signature:*
Size: 300 by 150
Link: Can you see it?
Border: Normal

Text: 1).​*Dark Admiral* 
*"Akainu"*​ 

2). No text at all​ 
Time: *31:54 - 32:04*


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 19, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Signature
> Size - 240X150
> 
> Video - http://www.veoh.com/videos/v15904474e2Q8wk9B?rank=1&jsonParams={%22order%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22range%22%3A%22a%22%2C%22query%22%3A%22soul+eater+24%22%2C%22numResults%22%3A20%2C%22rlmax%22%3Anull%2C%22rlmin%22%3A0%2C%22sId%22%3A%22453854021608716847%22%2C%22veohOnly%22%3Atrue}&searchId=453854021608716847&rank=2
> ...


Downloading. You forgot to add a sig time.


Admiral Akainu said:


> Sorry if you have finished already. I wanna change my request to a higher-quality video.
> 
> *Signature:*
> Size: 300 by 150
> ...


I can't convert Megavideo.


----------



## Akainu (Sep 19, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I can't convert Megavideo.


 
Alright. Go back to this one then. Thanks.

*Signature:*
Size: 300 by 150
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrQ6Y9pP0s0
Border: Normal

Text: 1).​*Dark Admiral* 
*"Akainu"*​ 

2). No text at all​ 
Time: 6:24-6:25 then skip to 6:28-6:33


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't stop believing

0:16-0:32 is it ok that its like 2 secs over the limit?

size: 400x200

border: normal

text: none


----------



## Adachi (Sep 20, 2008)

Heero said:


> like 1.45-1.50
> 
> or something, so i know what part you want


Okay, change of plan, I would like to request a GaoGaiGar sig please:

Size: 250x150
Link: x
Border: Normal
Text: None please
Time: 2:23-2:26

Thank you, Heero.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 20, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Downloading. You forgot to add a sig time.
> 
> I can't convert Megavideo.



Sorry, the time for signature was 14:14 x 14:24


----------



## Byakkö (Sep 20, 2008)

ref

time: 0:24-0:26
size: 150x150 (senior avatar)
border: normal
text: none


time: 1:10- 1:17
size: whatever you think for a sig
border: normal
text: none

thanks


----------



## Heero (Sep 20, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Okay, change of plan, I would like to request a GaoGaiGar sig please:
> 
> Size: 250x150
> Link: x
> ...





Byakk? said:


> x
> 
> time: 0:24-0:26
> size: 150x150 (senior avatar)
> ...


i got these


----------



## Heero (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 20, 2008)

hows mine going?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2008)

Avy
x
Time: 1:27 - 1:32
Border: Thin black border
Size:150x150

Sig
same link
Time: 2:55 - 3:05
Size:267x150
Border: Thin black border


----------



## Adachi (Sep 20, 2008)

Two questions, Heero:

1) Is the quality supposed to be that low? The link I gave you is already the "high quality" version of the video?

2) Why is it so big? Is it because of the large size that causes the quality to be lower than expected?

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## BIGASIA (Sep 20, 2008)

sig
link: Edit Options
time: 0:12-0:25
size: whatever u think is good for a sig i guess 
border: none


----------



## Heero (Sep 20, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Two questions, Heero:
> 
> 1) Is the quality supposed to be that low? The link I gave you is already the "high quality" version of the video?
> 
> ...


1) youtube is shit quality no matter what, it would of been better to give me a real episode

2)The Quality settings are on max, its just youtube doing


----------



## Adachi (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh I see.

I'll try to see if I can find a RS/MU link of that video.

Thank you.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 20, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Ryouji Hirokura*
> From the last page.
> 
> 
> If you plan to join the Senior member group then I could make you a bigger/better quality avy.



Thank you so much for the avy!

EDIT: I still dont see it


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 20, 2008)

Version with text:


----------



## Akainu (Sep 20, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Version with text:


 
Thanks for both, great job!!!!

However, i wanted it to say *Dark Admiral*. You were thinking of Silvers Rayleigh.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sorry Woken, i didnt read. Stupid me. Well, make it your size that's fine


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 20, 2008)

Ryan Ryan Ryan :3

type: avatar
stock: THEME SONG!
time: 0:57 - 1:01/02 as you can 

hope you can do something about that stretch ass D:
i don't like it  <3


----------



## BIGASIA (Sep 20, 2008)

dude thats fuckin awesome.

thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan Ryan Ryan :3
> 
> type: avatar
> stock: THEME SONG!
> ...


What's a stretch ass?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2008)

Is everyone skipping my request?

I have some who will rep you.


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 20, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> ^I just finished them, one normal member size and one for senior member size. You have the requirements for Senior membership, you could join them and then use the bigger one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much!


----------



## Heero (Sep 20, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan Ryan Ryan :3
> 
> type: avatar
> stock: Link removed
> ...





Gamma Akutabi said:


> What's a stretch ass?


this

tell me on msn whenever you get up tomorrow


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 21, 2008)

> Is everyone skipping my request?
> 
> I have some who will rep you.


I'LL TAKE THE CASE!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 21, 2008)

Spanner said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> I'll try to see if I can find a RS/MU link of that video.
> 
> Thank you.


Okay, here I go:

Link: x
Size: 280x175
Boarder: Normal
Text: None please
Time: 40:32 - 40:44 (should be the correct times for the same gif as the last one; I'm saying this because I didn't dl the episode, just calculating the time)

Again, thank you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2008)

Your a good man.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks                 .


----------



## ?? (Sep 21, 2008)

*Sig:*
Size: Normal Sig Size
Link: *here*
Border: Normal Sig Boarder
Text: None Please
Time: 00:31 - 00:34 or 00:35


----------



## Heero (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan Ryan Ryan :3
> 
> type: avatar
> stock: *here*
> ...





Spanner said:


> Okay, here I go:
> 
> Link: x
> Size: 280x175
> ...





?! said:


> *Sig:*
> Size: Normal Sig Size
> Link: *here*
> Border: Normal Sig Boarder
> ...


mine


----------



## ?? (Sep 21, 2008)

Heero said:


> mine



Alright, I'll rep after you're done, thanks


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 21, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Toru Hidaka*, the size that you wanted was impossible to realize. I had to reduce the size AND cut off a lot of sequences. The quality is the highest possible. I've made a few versions, maybe there is one that you like. If not then you can tell me other sequences you want to have included instead. Or someone else can have a try on it, I don't think bigger size/more sequences is possible though while keeping an ok quality.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 thanks a lot i thought so about the size srry bout that

They all are rlly cool thank you  I think i'll use the first one. Thanks a lot WokeN your the best!


----------



## ?? (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Heero, it turned out great


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 21, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Ryan Ryan Ryan :3
> 
> *type: avatar*
> stock: Parade Ending
> ...



Ryan you airhead pek

haha, i really laughed XD

but i'll use both ava and sig lol, now make me ava


----------



## Adachi (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH, I'M HOMO FOR YOU pek

WILL REP WHEN I CAN


----------



## Masurao (Sep 22, 2008)

Stock:Slowly, the black pigmentation receded, revealing parts of the long green hair, and then a part of Shiro's gleeful face. After a minute or so, the black tentacles that had been wrapping around him had all fully retreated to his right wrist and been totally sucked back, leaving no traces. 

Shiro looked up to Kihei and emanated a big wide satiric grin. "Several more times, and I would say the word." Shiro casually walked towards Kihei, or Kurai to be correct, engulfed by his golden chakra. 

Shiro started to stumble as he felt the earth below him shaking slightly. _Hmmm... It's time._

He came to a halt and smirked as a challenge. "You have three turns left to make me say it." 





"Come. And use all your strength, this will not shake at your elements!" Lotus started to acclaim as the smoke started to prevail the room, and as a result that would make Hikaru
start to wear out. 

"You... have no chance using your usual tricks against my power. This... is not a tree... This is a beast, a summoning... The Tree of Lotus" Lotus commanded, and all at the same time the wooden Lotuses started to retreat back into nothing. The smoke was everywhere now, and Lotus' image would start to blur in Hikaru's vision in no time. 

"You...ou...ou...ou... would...ould...ould...ould... have no...no...no choice...oice...oice..." Lotus' voice started to ring randomly inside Hikaru's head. 
Type: Avatar 150 x 150
Time: 0:17-0:18

Thanks.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 22, 2008)

Stock: 

Avatar: 150X150
Time:13:20-(aprox)13:23, (Of the blonde girl hugging the other girl).

Sig:sig sized. ;/
Time: 9:35-9:44

Border: regular border. Thanks guys! ;)


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 22, 2008)

...Would you mind if I requested something? 

Size: Standard Sig Size
Link: Link removed
Border: Normal
Time: 0:21-0:28

Thank you so so much, cred + rep will be given!


----------



## Masurao (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks a bunch dude. Will rep and give cred.


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 22, 2008)

Hope you don't mind that I make my first request 

Size: 267x150
Link: Reminded me of this piece actually
Border: Normal
Time: 4:03-4:13

REP will be given
Thank you


----------



## ~Akuma (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I have an Ava pls ?

Size: ava-size, prefer actually 140 x140 or w/e looks good
time: the last 3 sec. 
Link: fffuusky its only 836 KB

I tried myself but couldnt keep the good quality up always ended up a big size

thx in advance


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 22, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *zigzag101*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh thank you very much, It's perfect. 
I'll give you REP as soon as I can.


----------



## SunnyxShine (Sep 22, 2008)

my first request~

type
size:150x150
type
stock:x
time:1:55-1:57(or 58? when the flowers fall and it turns fades out ~ sorry about that ^^;; )

type:sig
sizermal
stock:x
time:8:50-9:00


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Amethyst*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! pek I love it, thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## ~Akuma (Sep 23, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *~Akuma*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




thx a loooot


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 23, 2008)

Size: 300 x 169
Link: X
Border: Rounded corners.
Time: 00:29 - 00:37, approx.
Other: Fading transitions, please.


----------



## Sharada (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I request a gif for the ShikaTema FC? Pwease? 

Size: 300x200
Link: All night long
Border: normal
Text: Shikamaru x Temari FC
Time: 6:01-6:06

Rep+Credit


----------



## Starrk (Sep 24, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this was too graphic, so I put it in spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Size: 300x200
Link: All night long
Border: normal
Text: Everybody's got to die sometime
Time: 6:59-7:06 (right before the creepy minister), or 6:59-7:11 (if the heart is ok)




Definite reps.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 24, 2008)

adaraposas said:


> Can I request a gif for the ShikaTema FC? Pwease?
> 
> Size: 300x200
> Link: this
> ...





Stark said:


> I wasn't sure if this was too graphic, so I put it in spoilers.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The 6:59-7:11 time makes the filesize too big.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 24, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The 6:59-7:11 time makes the filesize too big.



That's exactly it!pek

Thanks!


----------



## KakU Camui (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd like to request


Stock:
Time:Just 00:08 
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Rounded edges plz


Rep and credit will be given:awesome


----------



## Sharada (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 25, 2008)

Type: Ava
Size: You're choosing, but please have a decent size
Link: Smack my Bitch Up (by, The Prodigy)
Border: Normal
Time: 1:50-1:53

Rep&Cred will be given


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's not a problem, I'd like to request...

Size: Standard Sig Size
Link: Zelenoff/Hartley
Border: Normal
Time: 1:56-2:07

Rep and Cred will be given, thanks a bunch~


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 25, 2008)

What program are you guys using to make your gifs, And can you recommend any good free ones? or Very cheap ones. I just downloaded active gif creator, but I found out that until you pay and register it, it leaves an ugly watermark on your gif. OR if anyone has a link to a serial for this program that would be useful. Thanks for any help, If I get good enough I may start making some for people.


----------



## Heero (Sep 25, 2008)

LightlyToasted said:


> What program are you guys using to make your gifs, And can you recommend any good free ones? or Very cheap ones. I just downloaded active gif creator, but I found out that until you pay and register it, it leaves an ugly watermark on your gif. OR if anyone has a link to a serial for this program that would be useful. Thanks for any help, If I get good enough I may start making some for people.


GIMP

how to make gifs


----------



## LightlyToasted (Sep 25, 2008)

Heero said:


> GIMP
> 
> how to make gifs


Thanks, since I don't have a huge ammount of time to toy around, I think I'll start with just making a simple slide-show of a comic, then I'll see where I go from there. I'll post it when I do it.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you!!! 

cred & rep given! pek


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it possable to make me an ava from the 5:00-503 mark?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar_ynKrfosU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 26, 2008)

Tenchi Muyo said:


> Is it possable to make me an ava from the 5:00-503 mark?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar_ynKrfosU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



MINE AGAIN.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 26, 2008)

Sig
Sizermal
Time:2:01-2:08
Rep and cred


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I get my 2nd request? 

_It's going to be a request for a set.._

*I don't know if the time might be to long *
Size: *150x150* (I know I can't use it right away, but I will soon.)
Link: Link removed
Border: *normal*
Time: *0:36-0:41*

Then could you do a Sig
Size: *267x150*
Link: *The same as the top^*
Border: *normal*
Time: *5:50-6:03*

Thank you.
Rep and credit will be given.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 26, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Can I get my 2nd request?
> 
> _It's going to be a request for a set.._
> 
> ...



The avy time has to be shortened.


The good news is, this is done.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 26, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The avy time is a little bit too long, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> 
> @Vegeta Two: You forgot a link.



opps lol
the kills - last day of magic​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 26, 2008)

Thx rep and cred given


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 26, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The avy time has to be shortened.



Oh okay, then can you do *0:38-0:41* or something around there for the ava?

Is the sig request still okay?

thanks


----------



## KakU Camui (Sep 26, 2008)

uhmm, is it possible you could shorten it before that "view" at the end? So it stops right after the glass breaks?

That's be nice...please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

But i want it Fast Ryan 

Fast or i'll get furious, lol 

video: amazing AMV 

*Signature: *0:53 - 1:03
*Avatar:* 1:26 - 1:32

this for now 

I'm still looking 

so brb, another post coming soon so do this for now


----------



## Heero (Sep 26, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> But i want it Fast Ryan
> 
> Fast or i'll get furious, lol
> 
> ...


mines


> Fast or i'll get furious, lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 26, 2008)

haha fast find lol xD

*Video:* amazing AMV 

*Main Sig *this has priority**: 1:48 - 2:09 (I know it's kinda big but you'll find a way to make it right )
*signature 1: * 0:27/0:28 - 0:39
*signature 2:* 0:44 - 0:48
*signature 3:* 1:05 - 1:14/15


Lol, i request so many because i'll make sure to use them all for a long time 

Beware, when Kamishiro Yuki requests, you'll shat bricks 

<3

Thanks Ryry 


*EDIT: THESE ARE HEERO'S AS WELL MOTHERFUCKERZ *


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 27, 2008)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> uhmm, is it possible you could shorten it before that "view" at the end? So it stops right after the glass breaks?
> 
> That's be nice...please


I have that, and one where it starts at 00:07


----------



## Clueso (Sep 27, 2008)

like this one >>>stock

Size:150x100
Link: Oysterhead - Psuedo Suicide
Bordersize: 1 in black
Text:
Asuto
Germany
GFX-er
+9
Time:2:03 - 2:07


----------



## ZigZag (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh thank you very much!
Credit and rep will be given ASAP


----------



## KakU Camui (Sep 27, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I have that, and one where it starts at 00:07


That's much better
Thank you very much


----------



## E (Sep 27, 2008)

size: 350X250
from: Here's
time: 5:04 - 5:14
border: normal idk lol
text: none


thanks


----------



## Suzie (Sep 27, 2008)

*size:* 150x150
*video:* Here's
*time:* 0:00 - 0:05
*border:* black
*text:* none

If you could make it loop without any white flashes when it starts over that would be nice but if not then don't worry about it.
Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 27, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *I'm sorry I can't do this one, it tells me the file is broken when I try to open it. Someone else please take the request.*


I'll see if it works for me.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Sep 28, 2008)

Size: Regular Member please
Link: This might help a bit.
Border: triple
Text: no text
Time: 2:52-2:55


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh no you didn't mfg
Oh no you didn't mfg

I need these two turned into gifs

On the second one seperate it into the Loading sequence and the Summoning


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 28, 2008)

Cant wait to see what you do
Oh and i need it for my sig


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 28, 2008)

I just remembered, you forgot to list a time for the vids.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 28, 2008)

Number one is basicly the whole Vid

Number two is 00:10 to 00:50


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 29, 2008)

The filesize limit for your sig(and everyone else's) is 1 megabyte. Just one vid will go well over the limit.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang it Hmmm i really want these though im mianly using them on another fourm


Oh and on the second one change it to 0:10 to 0:20


----------



## Majeh (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi. Can i get a set..?
*Siggy:*
Link: Lilith
Time: 12:10-12:20
Size: 280x135
Border: Black

*Avy:*
Non-Senior 125x125
Link: same as sig
Time: 12:49-12:50 Can u make it look continuous. I mean it already should but just incase .
Border: Black


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 29, 2008)

Majeh said:


> Hi. Can i get a set..?
> *Siggy:*
> Link: Lilith
> Time: 12:10-12:20
> ...



I'll get this one too.


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Sep 29, 2008)

The ava does not seem to work 
am I doing something wrong? I saved the image using "save as" and uploaded it.

And can I get this as my sig? From 2:05-2:15?


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 29, 2008)

@Majeh: it's less than 100kb




@Kenpachi: Your first vid won't open in Photoshop.


@Tenchi Muyo: Same vid as where the avatar came from? See if this works for an avy:


----------



## Majeh (Sep 29, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @Kenpachi: Your first vid won't open in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> @Tenchi Muyo: Same vid as where the avatar came from? See if this works for an avy:




thanks a lot +Rep. 1 other thing, the avy is too large. It can only be 100KB =\


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Gamma


----------



## Clueso (Sep 30, 2008)

can u change the text into the font "Visitor"???

like this:


only change the text size and art
thanks in advance^^


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 30, 2008)

Sig and Avatar

Size: Whatever looks good for sig and senior member size for avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: Whatever looks good
Text: None
Time: Sig 1 - 11 seconds   Avatar 12 - 13 seconds


Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 30, 2008)

With fade:


----------



## Masurao (Sep 30, 2008)

Stock:Bask in the badness.
Type: 150 x 150 avatar
Border: Normal
Time: 2:49-2:51

Thanks.

*Edit:* Thanks man. I will rep when I spread it around more, but will cred right away.


----------



## Kek (Sep 30, 2008)

Senior avy please. 
this one
2:06-2:08
whatever border you want if fine


----------



## MacGyver (Oct 1, 2008)

Siggy:
Link: Link removed
Time: 2.54 - 2.58 + 4.08 - 4.28 <-- all in one sig
Size: Max size limit
Border: Whatever looks good =)
Text: "If you were to go on a vacation, where would you like to go?" (But just take this if it looks good, if its to big then just forgetabout the text)

Avy:
size: Max size limit for me
Link: same as sig
Time: 2.09 - 2.13
Border: Whatever looks good =)

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Kek (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 1, 2008)

Request, please :

I don't believeeeeeeeeeee it!

*Avatar*
*Time:* 1:18 - 1:21 (ends when the guy disappears and Earth is left isolated)
*Size:* 150x150
*Extra:* Normal border

*Signature*
*Time:*  0:53 - 1:03 (ends right after the robot walks and before the girl appears)
*Size:* 280x150 (if not possible, you can lower the width a bit but keep the height as close to 150....if you can, that is )
*Extra:* Normal border

I will give rep and credit! Thank you !


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Oct 1, 2008)

The ava isn't working, but can I get the sig request?


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 1, 2008)

Bartholomew Kuma said:


> Siggy:
> Link: 'Divination'
> Time: 2.54 - 2.58 + *4.08 - 4.28 *<-- all in one sig
> Size: Max size limit
> ...


The second sig time is much too big(can only be 13-14 seconds max) and the filesizes of a sig can't exceed 1 mb(if you plan on using one gif at a time, then that's different).


----------



## Tenchi Muyo (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry if im being a pain. I wanted this from 2;05-2:15 for my sig

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJbihRcJ-Hg[/YOUTUBE]

I think the Ava will work as well when my post count goes up

Thank you for all of the hard work.


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey can someone make me a senior avy of this? I need it from 59-1:01

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiPnvNyz6W4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, Heero I have a request if you're not too overworked :3.

*Size:* 280 x 135
*Link:* Link removed
*Border:* Normal
*Text:* No Text
*Time:* 3:56 - 4:10


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2008)

TakedaY said:


> Hey, Heero I have a request if you're not too overworked :3.
> 
> *Size:* 280 x 135
> *Link:* Wazzzaaaaaaa?
> ...


i barely do any now a days, others in the thread do more

ill do this one


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 1, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The second sig time is much too big(can only be 13-14 seconds max) and the filesizes of a sig can't exceed 1 mb(if you plan on using one gif at a time, then that's different).



Thanks !

I have to spread more reputation before giving you rep, again !

I will still give you credit !


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 2, 2008)

If it's not a problem I would like to request and Avatar and Sig 

Size: Standard Sig Size
Link: Swedish Eurovision song contest contribution
Border: Normal
Time: 3:10-3:24

Size: Standard Avatar Size
Link: Same As Above
Border: Normal
Time: 2:38-2:41

Thank You Very Much! Cred and +Rep Will Be Given!! pek


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Heero, can you make me a set from the 1st EP of Casshern?


----------



## Heero (Oct 2, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Hey Heero, can you make me a set from the 1st EP of Casshern?


yeah just give me some times


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 2, 2008)

Heero said:


> yeah just give me some times



Thanks for the awesome work, Heero. Don't get too lazy xP.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 2, 2008)

Avy:3:40-3:43
Sig:3:51-3:58


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 2, 2008)

Is someone going to make my ava? I'll give them over 400 rep points


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> Is someone going to make my ava? I'll give them over 400 rep points



You wanted the Perona one, right? It's on this page.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoo! I got a new request 

Size: 267x150
Link: 3
Border: Black
Time: 1:17-1:29

thanks!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Whoo! I got a new request
> 
> Size: 267x150
> Link: 3
> ...



I had to shrink it to 240x150, otherwise the quality would've been extra crappy.




Amethyst said:


> If it's not a problem I would like to request and Avatar and Sig
> 
> Size: Standard Sig Size
> Link: 3
> ...



The time will make the gif larger than 100kb(limit for any junior member). The sig, doable.


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> Hey can someone make me a senior avy of this? I need it from 59-1:01
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I wanted the above. Huge thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Heero (Oct 3, 2008)

Hamaru said:


> Hey can someone make me a senior avy of this? I need it from 59-1:01
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Hamaru said:


> Is someone going to make my ava? I'll give them over 400 rep points





Hamaru said:


> I wanted the above. Huge thanks for taking the time.


maybe if you followed the rules someone would do it


Totitos said:


> Avy:3:40-3:43
> Sig:3:51-3:58


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 3, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I had to shrink it to 240x150, otherwise the quality would've been extra crappy.


Well the quality not the best, but I'll take it.
thank you. I have to spread my rep before I can you again, sorry.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey can I get a set


Avy size: 150x150
Sig size: whatever just not small.

Avy Time: 3:36 to 3:39 (dew)


Sig Time: 2:07 to 2:21 (dew)

Rep and Credit. Thanks


----------



## Ogihci Shirosaki (Oct 3, 2008)

Size: 100x100 avy
Link: For Abbas
Border: Black and dark grey
Time: 1:10 (Just Tobi, plz)


----------



## Hamaru (Oct 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> *maybe if you followed the rules someone would do it*



Granted. I'll give it a try. Ava request!

Size: Senior
Link: For Abbas
Border:
Text: none
Time: 59-1:01

Sorry for not following the rules before


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 3, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey can I get a set
> 
> 
> Avy size: 150x150
> ...


ME.


Ogihci Shirosaki said:


> Size: 100x100 avy
> Link: Edit. I'll raise yet again. Although this one slightly makes me a tad annoyed because I liked the movie it was from
> Border: Black and dark grey
> Time: 1:10 (Just Tobi, plz)



ALSO ME.
I guess Hamaru's is also mine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

Good stuff man.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you work with gifs like the one I currently have in my sig? If so, read on.

Size: About what I have now maybe?
Link: here's the link (From page 8-12)
Border: Simple black one
Text: 
Time:

Panel for panel. In cases where something overlaps into another panel just work your magic with it


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't know that the other stuff was going to be in the avy.

My bad can I just get the avy when the thing cover his mouth and his eyes glow?

I'll rep again tomorrow.


----------



## Heero (Oct 3, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I needed know that the other stuff was going to be in the avy.
> 
> My bad can I just get the avy when the thing cover his mouth and his eyes glow?
> 
> I'll rep again tomorrow.


you mean like mine


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

Heero          no.


----------



## Heero (Oct 3, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Heero          no.


i was first

i had this set 2 hours after the raw was out


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2008)

Heero said:


> i was first
> 
> i had this set 2 hours after the raw was out



I believe you man lol.

Totitos showed me it yesterday.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 4, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> If it's not a problem I would like to request and Avatar and Sig
> 
> Size: Standard Sig Size
> Link: 7th Shippuden Ending
> ...



I don't mean to be rude but I think no one saw my request, If no one can do it, that's fine  I don't mind waiting at all


----------



## Kamina (Oct 4, 2008)

Time: 0:42 - 0:45
Video: >>Click here<<
Size - 150x150

Thanks!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> I don't mean to be rude but I think no one saw my request, If no one can do it, that's fine  I don't mind waiting at all


The times for your avy will put it over 100 kilobytes. You'd have to change the time.


Kamina said:


> Time: 0:42 - 0:45
> Video: >>Click here<<
> Size - 150x150
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Oct 4, 2008)

request,request!!

Time=1.41-1.47
Linky=>>Click here<<
Size=230 x 150 px
Border=black and white


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there a reason why mine was skipped over? It's okay, I just was wondering if I did something wrong..


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: Link removed
Border: Black and white
Time: 0:29-0:33


----------



## Milker500 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sig please.

Video: 
Time: 16:16 to 16:56
No Text
No Border

Cut out all the parts that dont have kid, liz, or patty in them please. I know it might be longer than 14 seconds, sorry.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> Is there a reason why mine was skipped over? It's okay, I just was wondering if I did something wrong..


What was your link again? 


Ari said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link: Cadillac
> Border: Black and white
> Time: 0:29-0:33






@miker500: I wouldn't be able to get to that one today.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> Link:           Neji would beat Team Hawk
> Size: Standards, senior member avatar.
> Border: Standard Black & White
> 
> ...





Gamma Akutabi said:


> What was your link again?


.................................


----------



## Milker500 (Oct 4, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> What was your link again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok.................................


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> What was your link again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better quality?


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2008)

Ari said:


> Better quality?


no

the video quality is just that shitty, unless you post a better quality link


----------



## Ari (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh........


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 4, 2008)

I love you. <3


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2008)

Link removed

Avy:150x150 1:13-1:16
Sig:w/e size best quality 2:08-2:10

Both w/red standard border


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Link removed
> 
> Avy:150x150 1:13-1:16
> Sig:w/e size best quality 2:08-2:10
> ...



Like this?


----------



## Sharada (Oct 4, 2008)

Avy size: 125 x 125

Sig size: normal size

Link: Negima - Happy, Ready, GO!

Border: a thin black border

Time: 1:01 - 1:15


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2008)

Killua said:


> Do you work with gifs like the one I currently have in my sig? If so, read on.
> 
> Size: About what I have now maybe?
> Link: reinforced pillars when infected. (From page 8-12)
> ...



Seems it was overlooked :/


----------



## Milker500 (Oct 4, 2008)

Is there anybody else that can do my request? Becuase there have been requests filled after my post, so there has to be someone to do it.


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2008)

Milker500 said:


> Is there anybody else that can do my request? Becuase there have been requests filled after my post, so there has to be someone to do it.


be patience people, we do have other things to do


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Like this?



I just need the avy to be a bit shorter. Just the part with Sam raising his head. Aside from that its perfect


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> be patience people, we do have other things to do



Note his post count.


----------



## Milker500 (Oct 5, 2008)

NOW i have 10 posts. Im allowed to have one.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 5, 2008)

Milker500 said:


> NOW i have 10 posts. Im allowed to have one.



I can do this one now.


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2008)

Killua said:


> Note his post count.


get out


now was there anyone missed?


----------



## Sharada (Oct 5, 2008)

Me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 5, 2008)

Heero said:


> get out
> 
> 
> now was there anyone missed?



Dude what the hell? He requested when he had 1 post and you attack me?


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2008)

adaraposas said:


> Avy size: 125 x 125
> 
> Sig size: normal size
> 
> ...


this was a little long for avy, so i did it for the first 4 seconds


----------



## Sharada (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot but how about the sig? ?


----------



## Sharada (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 5, 2008)

can some1 make a gif sig out of this plz.

can you make it from 2:37-2:47 plz but can you cut out all the parts where it shows the demon so its just War standing up plz?
make it whatever size you think works best. no border. thnx


----------



## Milker500 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks so much


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 6, 2008)

*raises hand*

mine was missed, but it doesnt matter if you guys cant do it


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










gif please add boader and please keep the pics in the order they were posted ^^

Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2008)

Yo, what is poppin my peps.

Sounding black over the internet is a lot of work .

Anyway, I need  you guys to me a favor. Can you please make a gif out of the following stock:



Destcription: let it begin with Sakura's body, staring with her glutes and going up her back to her smiling face. Then, start with Sasuke's abs and go up to his face. Then I want it to be blank for three seconds or so.


----------



## whamslam3 (Oct 6, 2008)

thnx so much woken it looks great its not chopy at all nice work


----------



## MacGyver (Oct 7, 2008)

Siggy:
Link: Link removed
Time:4.08 - 4.19 <-- all in one sig
Size: Max size limit
Border: Whatever looks good =)

Avy:
size: Max size limit for me
Link: same as sig
Time: 2.09 - 2.13
Border: Whatever looks good =)

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 7, 2008)

Sig request, please :

Natsume Yuujinchou PV 3 raw

*Signature*
*Time:* 3:31 - 3:42
*Size:* 260x150
*Extra:* Normal border

As always, I will give credit and rep.

Thank you !


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 7, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sig request, please :
> 
> Natsume Yuujinchou PV 3 raw
> 
> ...



Guess who.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 7, 2008)

You ?

P.S. I finally gave you your rep for the other work you did !


----------



## jrsama123 (Oct 7, 2008)

moshi moshi

Looking for a few gifs made from one youtube.

Link removed
time: 0:30-0:36, 0:37-0:45, 1:07-1:14 (3 seperate gifs)
size: 300x300 would be ideal or the resolution of the youtube without the border.

Thanks


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks again !

I will give credit and rep (when I spread more reputation, again)!


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Senior Avatar 150X150
Link
Time: 0:15-0:17
Border: Normal 

Sig
Link
Time: 0:09-0:16
Border: Normal 
Please and Thank you!!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 8, 2008)

MasterChick said:


> Senior Avatar 150X150
> Link
> Time: 0:15-0:17
> Border: Normal
> ...



ES MINE.


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 

























*Continued in next post !!!*


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Please make the *.gif* in the order the pics were given and resizes any image if needed also if possible please add *The Cursed Seal FC* at the end in a really cool font ^^

Thanks


----------



## Fin (Oct 8, 2008)

Sig and Avatar
Link

Avatar
2:09-2:12
Normal Border

Sig
5:47-5:52
Normal Border

Thanks again man.. remind me, and Ill do something in return.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 8, 2008)

@Reincarnation:
Sig or avatar size?

For Fin:



Master Chick:


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay I got 2 request on this one. 


_avatar_

*Size:* 150x150
*Link:* Link removed
*Time:* 0:09-0:13 (you can make this a second shorter if it's too long)
*Border:* Black

_Signature_

*Size:* 167x 150
*Link:* Link removed
*Time:* 0:44-0:55
*Border:* normal

*Credit and Rep will be given.* (If it's Gamma Akutabi, then your rep might be a little late since I _just_ gave you rep for the last one you made me and I'm going to have to spread it around again.. )


----------



## Heero (Oct 8, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Okay I got 2 request on this one.
> 
> 
> _avatar_
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 8, 2008)

Jeez Heero that was quick.


----------



## Heero (Oct 8, 2008)

zigzag101 said:


> Jeez Heero that was quick.


i was making some of my own at the time, so


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Master Chick:


Thanks for the Avatar...but the sig is from a different video. The link I posted for the Sig is different from the Avatar Link  
Sorry about the trouble.



MasterChick said:


> Senior Avatar 150X150
> Link
> Time: 0:15-0:17
> Border: Normal
> ...


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 8, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @Reincarnation:
> Sig or avatar size?


sig size please


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you!!! 
Sorry about the trouble


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

new request un I need an avy and a sig from the same video but at different points

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Qp_mzc1w8[/YOUTUBE]



Ava. size 150x150 time  00:08 to 00:13
Sig  Size: Whatever is best time  00:18 to 00:25 effects: *K.Z* In the bottom right hand corner


----------



## Fin (Oct 9, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> For Fin:


Cool.  But you know whatd really tickle my fancy.. can you shorten it down to a regular member size.. im not a senior member.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 9, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text: 
Time: 04:10-04:12


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 9, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> new request un I need an avy and a sig from the same video but at different points
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yes.


Fin said:


> Cool.  But you know whatd really tickle my fancy.. can you shorten it down to a regular member size.. im not a senior member.


The time would have to be redone. Junior members only get 100kb.


St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: this promo
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 04:10-04:12



Final Avatar fights.


----------



## Fin (Oct 9, 2008)

Try 2:06-2:08


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 9, 2008)

For Reincarnation(sry about the wait. Lol. College):

I'll get the others soon.


----------



## Fin (Oct 9, 2008)

Its cool       .


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome i cant wait for mine


----------



## jrsama123 (Oct 9, 2008)

> moshi moshi
> 
> Looking for a few gifs made from one youtube.
> 
> ...



bump for great justice; this needs to be done for epic luls, quick and easy


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 9, 2008)

@jrsama: all you need is one more post.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks gamma


----------



## i7DeadlySins (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if you could do me the favour of umm editing this gif, my avatar to have a madara face on the storm trooper and a pain face on the other thing.Please and thanks the gif is also in my sig




Replace the storm trooper face with like madara face and the other face with a pain.


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Reincarnation (Oct 10, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> For Reincarnation(sry about the wait. Lol. College):
> 
> I'll get the others soon.


thanks alot ^^


----------



## jrsama123 (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess the stuff heero made me before should have never been!


----------



## Cain (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok i had read the first post, i did not see it where there are certain requirements that senior members are allowed to get.  I want to get a cool .gif.  and i wanted to know what im allowed to get.


----------



## Suzie (Oct 10, 2008)

*Size:* 150x150
*Link:* 
[B]Border:[/B] Black
[B]Text:[/B] None
[B]Time:[/B] 5:26 - 5:30[/SIZE]

thanks~


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 10, 2008)

@jrsama: At that size, in order to get the gifs below 1 mb, I'd have to sacrifice a lot of the quality.


----------



## jrsama123 (Oct 11, 2008)

Size doesn't matter to me for these as much as quality.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 11, 2008)

Highest you could get is 125x125(or 100kb). Is it for someone else?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 11, 2008)

hai this is my first time 
anyways

150x150 avvie (yes this size)
black border
link: Daddy's Little Girl
time: 3:34 - 3:45

and be super nice to me and do a sig :3
any size you want tbh
border again 
link: Daddy's Little Girl
time: 1:11 - 1:17

sorry for the shit quality, that's just youtube for you.


----------



## jrsama123 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes it is for elsewhere, don't care for pixel size and actual size.


----------



## i7DeadlySins (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry about that i forgot to take off my sig 




Can you replace the stormtrooper head with madara

and the other robot head with pain

and replace the background to umm match the nf forum own? 

Thanks in Advance

a


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 11, 2008)

i7DeadlySins: I don't know how to do that one.


----------



## Cain (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDoRY8Q2rOI

*Signature:* basically I want to have 7:26 be used then another clip around 7:44 somewhere around that that would be awesome in a sig.  because i want to have 7:26 go then fade into 7:44  something along that nature that would be awesome to have.

*Avatar:* As for the avatar is it ok if i use another clip?:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDoRY8Q2rOI

I want 2:44 through 2:51 somewhere along that coolness nature.  I think that would be awesome to have.  Somehow again in that scene fade into each other to make them fade.  I found some really cool clips in there.  I do want to make it as far as you can.  I really appreciate it thank you so much!


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 12, 2008)

aye thankies gamma :3
they both look fantastic


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> i7DeadlySins: I don't know how to do that one.



thx nuff
Its used for another froum


----------



## i7DeadlySins (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh okay


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2008)

MGMT - Electric Feel (Justice Remix)

Sig. Whole thing. As HQ and big as possible. Standard border.


----------



## Akainu (Oct 12, 2008)

*Avatar*

Link: MGMT - Electric Feel (Justice Remix)
Time: 3:57.5 - 4:00 (I say 3:57.5 because I only want Mihawk in there and he appears in between 3:57 and 3:58) 
Size: 100 X 100 
Border: Double line


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 12, 2008)

Link for both

Senior Avatar
Time: 0:50-0:53
Borders: Normal 

Sig
Time: 1:08-1:20
Borders: Normal 
Please and Thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 12, 2008)

Cain said:


> Link for both
> 
> *Signature:* basically I want to have 7:26 be used then another clip around 7:44 somewhere around that that would be awesome in a sig.  because i want to have 7:26 go then fade into 7:44  something along that nature that would be awesome to have.
> 
> ...





Admiral Akainu said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Link: Link for both
> Time: 3:57.5 - 4:00 (I say 3:57.5 because I only want Mihawk in there and he appears in between 3:57 and 3:58)
> ...





MasterChick said:


> Link for both
> 
> Senior Avatar
> Time: 0:50-0:53
> ...



I'll do these.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, woken. I'll request again soon.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Moving avy again for a friend

Size:150x150
Stocks:


----------



## Cain (Oct 12, 2008)

Lolzor i can tell Akutabi is going to make mine look good


----------



## Siren (Oct 12, 2008)

*Signature*: 3:22 - 3:36 *Avy*: 2:03 - 2:06 

*Link*: NaruSaku - Victims of Love

*Sig Size*: Any  *Avy Size*: Senior Size

*Border (for both): *Double Border; White & Black ( Actually, white and red if possible )

Mmm...I think that's everything. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 13, 2008)

Cain said:


> Lolzor i can tell Akutabi is going to make mine look good



One problem. The times you have listed under the avatar are too long.


----------



## Cain (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah but i was wondering if u were able to use any of those scenes..


----------



## MasterChick (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 13, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> With moving, do you mean slideshow?



Yea
srry a sideshow


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 13, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*



Thx could you add a border \and your siggie is godly


----------



## Akainu (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you stop the gif where it turns white and take out that splash at the end?

Thank you.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 13, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Oh thanks, I forgot to disable
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



repps 
and ill tell my friend to credit ya


----------



## Siren (Oct 13, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Siren*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes! Love it! pek +reps coming your way.


----------



## Cain (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol i do not mean to be a pest but is mine that hard to make?  I know i asked for long clips but imo actually i just want those scenes used, it doesn't matter how you use it.  its up to you


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 13, 2008)

Cain said:


> Lol i do not mean to be a pest but is mine that hard to make?  I know i asked for long clips but imo actually i just want those scenes used, it doesn't matter how you use it.  its up to you



Nope, not a pest. I can download both videos, it's just that the times are kinda confusing.


----------



## Cain (Oct 13, 2008)

well do what you can out of those clips.  Im real flexible when it comes down to how the video goes down.  I'm a huge fan of the Trinity Blood art.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to clear up wether or not the times were mixed up by mistake, because the sig time looks more like an avy time(it's only 2 seconds) and the avy time looks like a sig time(7 seconds).


----------



## Cain (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok for this clip: damm that's some BS, the official video can't be embedded start from 7:46 and go on for the longest time u can.

Ok i was wondering the time limit for the avatar is it 4 seconds? if so start at 2:48 and go on for 4 seconds.

damm that's some BS, the official video can't be embedded

I hope thats been clarified.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 14, 2008)

damm that's some BS, the official video can't be embedded

0:18-0:21 please  reps and credits where due.

Senior avatar please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cain (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah i was wondering if i was going to have Senior avatar size automatically.  I want Senior membership size avatar btw.


----------



## Cain (Oct 14, 2008)

OMFG AWESOME DUDE THANK YOU SO MUCH!

I am not sure if the hand works in that gif.  i thought it was cool at first since it had sound, but opening eyes and then the flowers spinning is just as good   I was wondering if it's a possibility to fix it just a tad?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 14, 2008)

i must haves moar GIF's!!!

avatar yush
Size: 150x150
Link: In this video, it starts at 1:10 and ends at around 1:50
Border: yeps the regular one.
Text: non
Time: 0:15 - 0:18

sig
Size: 250x150
Link: In this video, it starts at 1:10 and ends at around 1:50
Border: yup, the regular 
Text: non
Time: 1:17 - 1:26

you must be proud to have customers like me 
thanks anyway.
i'd like it if gamma took this one yes?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2008)

*Size: *To fit a Non-Senior Signature
*Link:* Manga Link (Doujin Read Right to Left and start on the Leaves) 
*Border:* Black Thin
*Text:* Just whats on the Manga
*Time:* 14 Seconds. 2 Seconds on Each Panel?

I was recommened here and told you did Manga Slideshows.

Rep and Cred Thanks Uzu-Chan x


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks Woken


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> i must haves moar GIF's!!!
> 
> avatar yush
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 14, 2008)

*Size:* Whatever size it is. B:
*Link:* Link removed (just the girl on the right)
*Text:* Chikkin Dance, wut (flashing, if possible, in white)
*Border:* White 1px
*Time:* 0:06 - 0:17 (from the vidyuh)


Thank ya'.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## E (Oct 14, 2008)

size: 150X150
from: Naruto Kissed A Girl
border: regular
time: 00:55-00:56
text: none

*basically, i want the avatar to be all repeating and shit, liek constantly moving....idk what it's called

can heero himself do mine? 
(joking....or am i? )

thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

^...


----------



## LightlyToasted (Oct 15, 2008)

Avatar
Size: Largest possible to be an avvy
Link: Link removed
Border: Same green shade(or similar) as the sytmol in the background of the part of the video I want sigged.
Text: none
Time: last milisecond of 0:53 - 0:56 Just the part where the girl comes down, slashes her sword around, then dispears off the screen.
Thanks ALOT!!!  Good luck.

Edit: Shit sig sorry, O loop too please.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 15, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> ^...


 
OMGZ!
fantastic, fantastic as usual.
thanks gamma
don't be surprised when i come back and ring your bell


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you Woken


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

*Stock*: [AnY]_Elfen_Lied_-_13_[AA3CAFD9]
*Type*: Signature
*Size*: 260x150
*Border*: Standard
*Time*: 14:50-15:09
*Other*: Please remove subs

Rep as Reward


----------



## Heero (Oct 15, 2008)

E said:


> size: 150X150
> from: Link removed
> border: regular
> time: 00:55-00:56
> ...


you want it in a loop you mean?

cant do it cause of the zoom in, still want it with a tween?


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2008)

^^
so that's what it's called..

yea a loop

ok, so on 00:56 then, that's after that zoom in me thinks

if possible, zoom in on aizen

thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

LightlyToasted said:


> Avatar
> Size: Largest possible to be an avvy
> Link: Link removed
> Border: Same green shade(or similar) as the sytmol in the background of the part of the video I want sigged.
> ...


This


Hisagi said:


> *Stock*: [AnY]_Elfen_Lied_-_13_[AA3CAFD9]
> *Type*: Signature
> *Size*: 260x150
> *Border*: Standard
> ...



And this.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 15, 2008)

sig
Size: As Big and HQ as possible
Link:   clicky for video
Border: Standard
Text: none
Time: 6:25 to 6:30(from the switch top the chick from the shot of the moon to before they switch to her again)


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you Akutabi  

rep'd


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> sig
> Size: As Big and HQ as possible
> Link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6EO4_1t8qc
> ...



The shot of the moon is 6:24


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

^Don't want the moon. I want from what she said to his reaction. The whole two scenes and nothing else.


----------



## Cain (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Akutabi is it alright if you can nerf my avatar a bit?  I would like to see if you knock out the hand in the beginning of my avatar.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like to request a signature, please 

Size: 200 x 136
Link: Link removed
Border: Something fancy
Text:
Time: 7.08 - 7.22

Rep & Cred will naturally be provided. Hope it works out! Thanks!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 16, 2008)

Sure, no problem. Take your time.


----------



## Cain (Oct 16, 2008)

Omg thank you so much.  looks really cool now.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 16, 2008)

Stockublic Mutsumix album(HQ version)
Type: 150 X 150 avatar
Border: Yes
Time: 2:00-2:02..the Legretta part(woman with guns.)

Thanks.


----------



## Heero (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 16, 2008)

I have some requests:

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Link:Link removed
Time: 0:23-0:27 (Or something close to it.)
Border: Normal


Signature
Size: 167x150
Link:Link removed
Time: 3:34-3:43
Border: Normal

Credit and Rep like always.

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 16, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> I have some requests:
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...




ROAD ROLLER DA!
MEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## LightlyToasted (Oct 16, 2008)

Its cool, but is there any chance to change it so it sow t he part where she drops down from the air? If not just say so and thanks alot man, I'll rep after i hit 50 posts.


----------



## E (Oct 16, 2008)

holy shit, it's fucken awesome 

thank yoooooo


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 17, 2008)

Yo Gais
Can I get a set?
wxK9xtDXnX8
Avi:0:13-:15
Sig:1:06-1:16
Thanks in advnaced


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Gamma <33


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 17, 2008)

Crap! 
I thought I put 267x150 not 167x150. Sorry, but would it be too much trouble to resize the signature to 267x150? 

Sorry Gamma Akutabi. 
And thank you.

I'll Rep you soon, just still need to spread it around a little more.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 17, 2008)

Sig slideshow
stocks in order

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 18, 2008)

Could I get a sig please?



2:37-2:51

Size: what ever u want. 

Text: "King Kittan Giga Drill Breaker" 4 seconds into the segment, lasting until the end of the segment.

Thanks!


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 18, 2008)

Did I do something wrong? x:


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 18, 2008)

Hirako Shinji said:


> *Size:* Whatever size it is. B:
> *Link:* Link removed (just the girl on the right)
> *Text:* Chikkin Dance, wut (flashing, if possible, in white)
> *Border:* White 1px
> ...




That was the post. Did it have to do with the 'Whatever size it is' thing? I just meant whatever size it gets cut as.


----------



## ?verity (Oct 18, 2008)

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Link:
Time: 0:36-0:39 (just Matsumoto and Hitsugaya)
Border: Is it possible to round the edges off? If not just leave it normal.

Sig 
Size: 167x150
Same Link 
Time:1:11-1:17
Border: Normal

Thanks rep and cred


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 18, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Naruto Uzumaki*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



thank you so much!


----------



## Kamina (Oct 18, 2008)

Video - http://www.veoh.com/videos/v16237332NYGnQReT?rank=2&jsonParams={%22order%22%3A%22default%22%2C%22range%22%3A%22a%22%2C%22query%22%3A%22soul+eater+28%22%2C%22numResults%22%3A20%2C%22rlmax%22%3Anull%2C%22rlmin%22%3A0%2C%22sId%22%3A%223925479983161036800%22%2C%22veohOnly%22%3Atrue}&searchId=3925479983161036800&rank=3

Time - 13:45 x 13:58

Size - 270x139

Make border yellow and white.

Thanks!


----------



## Tomorrow King (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank ya'. Rep'd


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2008)

*Stock*: [AnY]_Elfen_Lied_-_13_[AA3CAFD9]
*Type*: Signature
*Size*: 260x150
*Border*: Standard
*Time*: 8:38-8:52
*Other*: Please remove subs

Rep as Reward


----------



## uchia2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Can you make a slideshow sig of this image?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 19, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Naruto Uzumaki*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ty
Rep and credit coming


----------



## Iria (Oct 19, 2008)

May I please have an ava 

Stock: Hell Yeah!
Time: 3:53-3:56 (the bit where she is removing her glasses)
Border: Standard
Size: 150 x 150

reps and love <3


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Phoenix*
> 
> 
> *Kamina*, I've tried with two different converters, but I can't convert the video. Can't tell if that's a problem on my end or if something is up with that file. When you have another source for the video you can give me that, or Gamma/Heero can give it a try.



I could try it.


----------



## Juice (Oct 19, 2008)

Video

*Avatar Time:* 2:32-2:34

*Size: *150x150
*
Signature Time:* 1:38-1:48

*Size:* Max size

Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 20, 2008)

_Woken_///
repped you for the sig that i knew you made but kinda forgot lol


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 20, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Naruto Uzumaki*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



reps


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 20, 2008)

The veoh thing isn't working for me.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Stock:she is here
Type: 150 X 150 avatar
Border: Yes
Time: 2:00-2:02..the Legretta part(woman with guns.)

Reposting this lol...

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 20, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Stock:she is here
> Type: 150 X 150 avatar
> Border: Yes
> Time: 2:00-2:02..the Legretta part(woman with guns.)
> ...



I guess I'll get it.


----------



## Juice (Oct 20, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Juice*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks man. 

Any chance some one could add a triple boarder too both the sig and avatar?


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 20, 2008)

This is my second to last request for a few weeks.

Sorry that I request so much, but I can't help myself sometimes. 

Avatar
Link: she is here
Size: 150x150 
Border: Normal
Time: 0:59-1:02

Signature
Link: she is here
Size: 267x150
Border: Normal
Time: 4:18-4:29

Rep and credit.

_(Only if my computer was faster and I had PS again I wouldn't be requesting so much.)_


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks man. I will rep after I spread it around more, but will cred now.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 20, 2008)

Did those.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 20, 2008)

Heroes

Signature!

Size:210px × 150px
Link: award by Rev. Wright in a magazine he founded "Trumpet Newsmagazine"
Border:Normal
Time:3:53-3:59

I'd spread the rep!


----------



## Juice (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Gamma.


----------



## Roll (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sig request_ 



Size: 264 x 185
Link: here
Border:Just a plain triple border 
Textne
Time: 0:39 to 0:48


----------



## Little Washu (Oct 21, 2008)

Size: height- 120pix, width-135pix
Link: Source
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 1:13-1:20
Type: Sig
I'll rep you when I get the chance. Thanks


----------



## Little Washu (Oct 21, 2008)

it's beautiful.  Thanks


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for mine Gamma! It is excellent.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## Allen Walker (Oct 23, 2008)

Link: this link 
Size: Whatever gives best quality
Time: 6:41-6:47
Type: Sig
Text: None
Border: None

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2008)

Link: Link.
Size: Whatever gives best quality
Time: 3:18 - 3:25
Type: Sig
Text: None
Border: Thin black one please

Thanks ^^


----------



## Heero (Oct 23, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Link: Link.
> Size: Whatever gives best quality
> Time: 3:18 - 3:25
> Type: Sig
> ...


mine        .


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 23, 2008)

Tenkkai said:


> Link: THIS
> Size: Whatever gives best quality
> Time: 6:41-6:47
> Type: Sig
> ...



Mine.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 24, 2008)

gamma! 
another asignment for you

link: THIS
size: whatever man 
time: 3:52 - 4:05
type: siggy
border: the normal black border 

taaaa my trusty sigsman :3


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd like to request a .gif 

Here for High Quality

Time: 1:06-1:08

Type: Avatar

Size: Senior Size

Thanks


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks dude  looks great!

I will rep u when my rep power for the day restores.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 24, 2008)

An avatar if you would!

Link: Here for High Quality
Border: None
Text:None
Time: 3:00-3:02
Size: 150px ? 150px

Of course I'll give you rep. I want to replace the chicken sandwich in my avatar.


----------



## Allen Walker (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 24, 2008)

IsoloKiro said:


> An avatar if you would!
> 
> Link: this clip
> Border: None
> ...



Junior Members can't get over 125x125.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, I apologize. May I get 100x100?


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 25, 2008)

thank you gamma!


----------



## faithless (Oct 25, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Borders: simple, black 1x
Link: this
Time: 0:56 - 1:01

THANK YOU pek

REP & CRED


----------



## faithless (Oct 25, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> The limit for avys is 3 seconds, I will have to speed it up to make it fit.



okay then
but, could u make one 3sec and one normal lenght ?


----------



## faithless (Oct 25, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> Sure, I'll make a few different versions.



kay, thanks: >


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks and REP


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Gamma!


----------



## faithless (Oct 25, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Yuusuke* I've made two versions, one with normal speed, one sped up and with better quality.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



they're just awesome ! thanks man ! pek


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 25, 2008)

Type:sig
Size:any
Link:Guy-love
Time:1:16-1:20



PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 26, 2008)

Link:Witness it's power. 
Size: 150x150
Time: 2:29-2:30
Type: Avatar


----------



## kaspinio (Oct 26, 2008)

i would like to request a gif for my avatar 

size: meant for avatar size emm like urs xD
link:Witness it's power. 
time :4.12 - 4.24
borderrmal


 and if it's possible to have a second one, it would be in the same video
time: 1:18 till 1:21,1:22 when the robot kicks the soldier like a ball ;p
borderrmal
size: height:150 width :267 

thanks


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Oct 26, 2008)

Request
Type : Sig
Size: 240x160
Link: 
Border:Normal Gif Border
Time:00:18~00:21


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 26, 2008)

Kakashi666 said:


> Link:
> Size: 150x150
> Time: 2:29-2:30
> Type: Avatar[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## kaspinio (Oct 26, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Yes
> 
> Avatar size is much too long. For you, the filesize is 100kb(or between 1-3 seconds).



owwhh sorry i didnt know 

what about for an avatar 

link:
time: 0.47 - 0.51 or if tht's not possible  
____ 3.16 - 3.18/3.17 whtever works, u know better :P
border:normal

:ano and if it's possible to have a second one, it would be
link:[LINK]
time: 1:18 till 1:21,1:22 when the robot kicks the soldier like a ball ;p
border:normal
size: height:150 width :267 

:wtf Thanks alot


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know i might still do it


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 26, 2008)

Two Different ones

first one
Time: 00:36- 00:46
second one
Time 00:46-00:57

Avy sized on the first

sig on the second


yeah go ahead and do it


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 26, 2008)

KTHX LOLS


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey can I get a set



Sig
Time: 1:56 to 2:10

Avy
Size: 150x150
Time: 1:33 to 1:36

Rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the set Yeah.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Stock: Claymore 13
Type ~ Animated Image
Avatar: 150x150 
Sig: 260x150
Times: 
- avatar: 11:44-11:49
- signature: 16:56-17:06
Other: crop out the subs please
Border: standard black and white


Rep as reward,


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 28, 2008)

Could I get a sig?

Link removed

2:03-2:07

Size? Eh, idk...not good with size lol. Whatever you like.

Thanks!


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 28, 2008)

gamma! 
another assignment:

type: avvie
size: do one 125x125 and one 150x150 for me please
border: aye
text: non
link: Link removed
time: 1:57 - 1:59

type: sig
size: whatever
border: aye 
text: non
link: Link removed
time: 0:42 - 0:47

thank yooooou :3

*and if the video offers it in high quality on both videos please do it in high quality thankies :3*


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 28, 2008)

MF

Standard Sizes & Borders for both. =D!

Ava: 1:12 - 1:13
Sig: 3:42 - 3:51

thanks again =D!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 29, 2008)

Is anyone going to do mine?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Gamma.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd like to request an avatar and a sig, if possible.

Avatar
Size: At least 130x130, or standard
Link: Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 2:39-2:41

Size: Standard
Link: Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 0:18-0:29 (from when the group walks up to when the guy's face goes '')


----------



## Sharada (Oct 31, 2008)

^Thank you


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 31, 2008)

ta gamma


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 1, 2008)

Well this is my request.
Size:Normal NF avatar size
Link: To her
Time:1.00 - 1.03 it is  the Bush going uncle sam clothes on


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2008)

Sippe said:


> Well this is my request.
> Size:Normal NF avatar size
> Link: To her
> Time:1.00 - 1.03 it is  the Bush going uncle sam clothes on



Okay.


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 1, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Okay.



How long it would take to you make it?


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2008)

The avatar time is too long for non Senior Members. Sry.

To answer your question, it's normally within 30 minutes of taking the request.


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 1, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The avatar time is too long for non Senior Members. Sry.
> 
> To answer your question, it's normally within 30 minutes of taking the request.



I thought it would not take so long.

its ok if it takes time.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2008)

The times for your avy have to be redone. It has to be under 2 seconds.


----------



## Cero (Nov 1, 2008)

Quick questions since its been awhile, is 5 seconds the max senior avatar time? And is it alright for me to request with youtube links?


----------



## Heero (Nov 2, 2008)

Cero said:


> Quick questions since its been awhile, is 5 seconds the max senior avatar time? And is it alright for me to request with youtube links?


yup(well 5 is pushing it, 3-4 is best) and yup


----------



## ?? (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd like to request a set

Link: NarutoXSakura
     
Sig:
:33-:39 
Boarder: white
Size: standard size
      
Avy:
:50-:54 or :55
Boarder: white
Size: Senior Member Size


----------



## Cero (Nov 2, 2008)

Alright im gonna go ahead and request then :]

Pray For Plagues Avatar
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:06 - 0:10 (When he starts singing, and after the head shake)
And just because i cant make up my mind 0:16 - 0:19 too
Extra: Whatever you want to add to it feel free


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2008)

Avatar
Link [Hit the watch in high quality]
Size: 150x150
Time: 1:52 - 1:54 (Please make it loop smoothly)
Border: Matches the avatar


----------



## Kakashi666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Only senior members can get above 125x125.



Thank you!


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 2, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The times for your avy have to be redone. It has to be under 2 seconds.



Hey you promised to make it for me where it is???:amazed


----------



## murasex (Nov 2, 2008)

*Set please. 
*
*Avy ->*

Size: 150x150
Link: [trailer]​Border: 1-pixel gray border 
Text:
Time: 0:367 - 0:40

*Sig ->*

Size: 365x285
Link: [trailer]​Border: 1-pixel gray border
Text:
Time:  1:43 - 1:52


----------



## Heero (Nov 2, 2008)

murasex said:


> *Set please.
> *
> *Avy ->*
> 
> ...





i didnt change anything on the sig just cropped out the text


----------



## murasex (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you, Heero! 
+rep


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2008)

Request
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBe22HYEbe0[/YOUTUBE]

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:52-0:54
Extra: Double lined border

*Sig*
Size: any
Length: 2:49-2:59
Extra: Double Lined Border

Thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

Set please x]

Tell me if the Avatar is too, er. inappropriate? what less can you expect from a singer whos initials are BS?

*Stock:* If Zac Efron plays Light in the Death Note remake
*Avatar:*150x150/ 1:31-1:34
*Signature:* 260x150/ 1:36-1:43
*Border:* Standard
*Other:* Tween the loops, but not a white fade.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you Gamma  *rep*


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 3, 2008)

Senior Avatar 
Link:Faith No More
Time: 0:47-0:50
Border-Normal

Sig
Link: Same Link as the Avatar
Time:0:51-1:02
Border: Normal


----------



## ?? (Nov 3, 2008)

Will my request be taken here? ?


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 3, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *MasterChick*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you So much!!!  
+reps


----------



## ?? (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah lol. Thanks in advance


----------



## Cero (Nov 3, 2008)

Did you guys skip over my request or something?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry to spam, BRING ME THE HORIZON!
FUCKING LOVE THEM! 
when it's made cero can i saves it in my files?


----------



## Nidaime664 (Nov 3, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: Pray For Plagues
Border:None
Text: OoAcetakoO
Time: 0:36 - 0:38


----------



## ?? (Nov 3, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *?!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks                      .


----------



## Cero (Nov 3, 2008)

Feel free Tatsu :3

Thanks Woken! <33


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 3, 2008)

thankies


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text: None
Time: 1:04-1:05(I just want from where her hand moves above the logo to before her face gets cutoff, hopefully catching most of her funny face : basically like a loop, and if possible I don't want the wwe.com logo)
If you need to clarify anything, just post a question.

I think this link works as well. Even the same time as well.
warning has learning in it


----------



## Starrk (Nov 5, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Stark*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's great!

Thanks a lot .:WokeN:.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Gamma.


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 5, 2008)

Well this is my request.
Size:Norma avatar size
Link: Ralph Nader commits Sepukku
Time:1.00 - 1.03 it is  the Bush going uncle sam clothes on


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 5, 2008)

Size: 150x150 or 120x120.
Link: Ralph Nader commits Sepukku
Border: thin and black
Text: 
Time: 1:10 - 1:12 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sup Heero.

Avatar plox
Size: 150 x 150
Link: klik
Border: <- like my current
Time: 4:54-5:04

Dont worry about gif's weight 
Thanks + rep


----------



## Piekage (Nov 7, 2008)

Avy and Sig request. Hope it's not to much.

Size: Avatar - 125 x 125
Link:  Tsumi To Batsu
Border:Normal
Text:None
Time:4:03 - 4:05

Size: Sig - 267 x 150
Link:  Tsumi To Batsu
Border:Normal
Text:None
Time:1:33 - 1:45

I'd like them both to fade out, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 7, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Avy and Sig request. Hope it's not to much.
> 
> Size: Avatar - 125 x 125
> Link: _In Absence of Strong Evidence_ -* Don Caballero*
> ...


This.
**


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 8, 2008)

Sig Request!

1:44-1:45

Size: 267px ? 150px
Link: Hymn of The Fayth
Border:None
Text: None
Time:1:44-1:45


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 9, 2008)

since you're back gamma 

request taimz! 
link: this
type: sig
time: 1:18 - :1:26
border: thin black one
size: meh whatever, the usual
others stuffs: hit that HQ button baby!

thankies 

link: same one
type: avvie
time: 1:20 - 1:22
border: thin black one
size: 150x150
other stuffs: same with the button clicky!


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 9, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> since you're back gamma
> 
> request taimz!
> link: bukkake
> ...



This too.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 9, 2008)

ta gamma <3


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 9, 2008)

Could i get a senior sized avatar?

Skyway Avenue

Time: 1:39-1:41

Im sorry i didnt say anything about the last gif u made! it lagged on my comp, and im sorry for being rude :X 

Thanks, i appreciate it.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 10, 2008)

gamma 
thank you


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 10, 2008)

hey, what about my request?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be glad if you can do it


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 11, 2008)

Type : Avatar
Size: 150 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border: idk lol
Time:02:31-02:34

Type : Sig
Size: whatever is best quality-wise for a sig
Link: Link removed
Border: idk lol
Time:01:14-01:25



thanks in advance


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 11, 2008)

Hurry before tinypic deletes it:


----------



## Federer (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello,

could anyone make a *sig* for me, from Rukawa Kaede (slam dunk) versus Maki?

Rage Against the Machine

It's about the move from Rukawa which he does it about 1.20 till 1.33 min. etc. 

If it's possible, I also want the text Rukawa Kaede at right bottom of the sig.


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sig request plz
Size: whatever you think looks best
Link: The Guyver
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 7:57-8:03

Avatar request plz
Size: whatever you think looks best
Link: The Guyver
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 7:53.5-7:55 - i put .5 cuz i just want neliel in it plz
thnx


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 12, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Hurry before tinypic deletes it:



Got it, and thanks man


----------



## Sinax (Nov 13, 2008)

Avatar request:
Size: Whatever is best
Link: This
Time: About 5.5s to 7s into the OP
Border: none
Text: None

I just want Touma's part of the OP before the title.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 13, 2008)

Stock:http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPJ7Ch7yEa4&feature=related
Type: Profile Avatar 150 x 150
Time: 7:29-7:32
Border: Yes

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Masurao (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks a bunch man. Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Sine (Nov 14, 2008)

:Request:

Size: 150x150
Link: Here
Border: Thin black line magigy
Text: None
Time: 00:29-00:31 (masked person please )


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 14, 2008)

looks rly cool man thnx just what i wanted nice work rep+cred


----------



## Duffy (Nov 14, 2008)

Size:150x150
Link: Part 3
Border:black
Textne
Time:0:00-0:46


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 15, 2008)

Signature please 

Size:200x136
Link: 
Border: Something dark
Text:
Time: 0:04 (Do not include the two persons at the very beginning of the 4th second) - 0:15 (Just before he and the camera looks up)

Rep and cred will naturally be provided

Thanks! <3


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 15, 2008)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> Size:150x150
> Link: Link removed
> Border:black
> Textne
> Time:0:00-0:46


*Much* too big of a time.


Killua said:


> Signature please
> 
> Size:200x136
> Link:
> ...



I'll take both.


----------



## Duffy (Nov 15, 2008)

okey than how about

Time:0:23-0:46


----------



## Heero (Nov 15, 2008)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> okey than how about
> 
> Time:0:23-0:46


again no

look at the first page and you can have a 150x150 till your in the senior member group


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Wait, if it's not too late, could you include when he and the camera looks up and end it when the two persons come onto screen so they're not in it?


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 16, 2008)

gamma! 
sig 

link: Link removed
time: 0:00 - 0:14
border: aye 

thankies


----------



## Federer (Nov 16, 2008)

Gamma, thx.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Sig request
> Size: As big and HQ as possible
> Link: Link removed
> Border: Yes, but you choose which type
> ...


Later today.


TatsuBon said:


> gamma!
> sig
> 
> link: Link removed
> ...



Later today.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 16, 2008)

thank you gamma


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 16, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Onizuka* you said don't worry about gif weight, so I left it as it is and it came out rather big. If you need it reduced let me know.



Thanks man! It looks great.
reprep


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Love it! Thanks! <3


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 17, 2008)

The best I could do:


I'll be away from the forums until Friday/Saturday.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 17, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The best I could do:
> 
> 
> I'll be away from the forums until Friday/Saturday.



thanks gamma 
brilliant as usual


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 18, 2008)

Sig please
_In the Dark of the Night_
5:02 to 5:16
Nice border and can u make it round,thx in advance


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 19, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sig please
> ho.
> 5:02 to 5:16
> Nice border and can u make it round,thx in advance



I can do this now.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 19, 2008)

ho. 
sig sized  3 of them
1st is  00:01 to 00:10
2nd is 00:22 to 00:30
3rd is 00:40 to 00:46


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 19, 2008)

Ty Gamma


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 19, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> here
> sig sized  3 of them
> 1st is  00:01 to 00:10
> 2nd is 00:22 to 00:30
> 3rd is 00:40 to 00:46



And this.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Nov 19, 2008)

thankies


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Gamma,epic mang


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Avatar request plz
Size: what ever looks best
Link: keel da fight
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 5:02-5:04
thnx


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 21, 2008)

I made this under the assumption you'll go for Senior Membership. You meet all the requirements.



I'm sealed, so don't worry about rep.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 22, 2008)

Sig Request

Size: 260 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border:None
Text:None
Time:1:07-1:21


----------



## Masurao (Nov 22, 2008)

Stock:Blondi89
Type: 150 x 150 avatar
Time: 0:16-0:18
Border: Yes

Thanks.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you Gamma.


----------



## Fin (Nov 23, 2008)

Sig request

Size: 190x110
Link: Curry
Border: None
Text: None
Time: 0:31-0.37

Thanks


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 23, 2008)

thnx so much it looks rly awsome goodwork cred


----------



## Vicious (Nov 23, 2008)

Avatar-

Size: 150 x 150 - senior
Link: Link removed
Border: Normal
Time: 7:36 - 7:39

Sig-

Size: 240 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border: Normal
Time: 7:27 - 7:31

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Jaiveekins (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello there.
I would like to request a signature and avatar, please. :3

Signature:
Size: I would like it rather large, please.  As large as you think would be necessary. ;P
Link: 
Bill Bailey takes the announcement to it's funniest.
Border: Hmmm... Whatever you think would look best.
Text: None.
Time: At about 5:29 when it shows the girl smiling, to about 5:40 _right before _he lets go of her.  Then would you mind skipping from there to the scene right at 6:00 when she hugs him back to 6:02 when it's the end of that scene? :}

Avatar:
Size: As large as it can get. XD
Link: The same link above.
Border: Whatever you think looks best. :]
Time: At 5:35 when it shows him holding her and just half of her head is showing. xD There's a second in there when there is no text/subtitles, so it would be nice a clear. :3

+ Reps often. :3


----------



## Masurao (Nov 24, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Zechs Marquise*



Thanks a bunch man. Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 24, 2008)

Sig request

Size: As big and HQ as possible.
Link: Link removed
Border: Yea
Text: None
Time: 1:46-2:00, (from when the scary music starts to before switch angles), (um could you guys like speed the gif up a bit, like 1.5-2 times faster, what you think is best?)


----------



## Fin (Nov 24, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *Zechs Marquise*
> 
> 
> *Fin*
> ...



I love you  .


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a request.

Link: OVERRR MY HEAD! OVERRRR MY HEAAA-AAAD! 
Time: 2:20-2:34
Size: 267x150
Border: normal
Can you use the HQ on this?

Thanks
Credit and rep


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 25, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *ZigZag*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks WokeN.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome, .:WokeN:.. Awesome.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 27, 2008)

Ava

Size: 150x150
Link: Link removed
Border: Yea
Text: None
Time: 0:22-0:24(Basically gripping the weapons part before the page starts to rip)

Sig

Size: As big and HQ as possible.
Link: Link removed
Border: Yea
Text: None
Time: 0:13-0:22(basically the top of the car opens to before the avatar begins. Can you guys cut out the part with the lady in yellow, it kinda kills the buzz?)


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 27, 2008)

this goes to anyone this time 
set:

type: sig
link: Link removed
time: 4:01 - 4:14
border: aye
size: whatever
try do it in the best quality you can
ta


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 27, 2008)

Link removed

How about a few gifs of
Naruto UNS  Sasuke Ougis


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Ava
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link: Link removed
> ...


Yes.


TatsuBon said:


> this goes to anyone this time
> set:
> 
> type: sig
> ...


Yes


kidhero1000 said:


> Link removed
> 
> How about a few gifs of
> Naruto UNS  Sasuke Ougis



I need a timeframe.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 27, 2008)

from 0:10 to 0:30,   0:31 to 0:36 and finally 0:38 to 1:00


----------



## ?verity (Nov 27, 2008)

*avatar*
veoh link
23:46-48


*signature *
23:05-23:14


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 27, 2008)

Konan_sama said:


> signature size
> 23:05 23:14



This(and make sure to turn off your sig).


----------



## ?verity (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry I edited the avy in. Can you do that too?


----------



## Oppip (Nov 27, 2008)

Size:250X225
Linklick here please.
Border:Black border.
Time:2:58-3:09 please cut out the part when gohan runs away (the little kid)


----------



## Skylit (Nov 28, 2008)

request~

avy: whatever you want. 
stock: 
border: normal
a gif of the faces from the shichibukai [on the bottom]

i?ll hope you can do it

rep and cred [if you want cred..] will be given.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 28, 2008)

Request.

Could you turn this into a slideshow?



Thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 28, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> *ZigZag*



Thanks, but I can't rep you at the time being; I'll have to spread it around.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 29, 2008)

Size:250X225
Link:these guys
Border:Black border.
Time:from 0:10 to 0:30, 0:31 to 0:36 and finally 0:38 to 1:00


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 29, 2008)

Link removed
Sig: 2:08 - 2:19
Ava: 3:02 - 3:04
include borders like I have now. same sizes too.

thanks <3.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2008)

One Piece 378,

Any of you have it so I don't have to link it?

Ussop and Franky dancing at about 14:45


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> One Piece 378,
> 
> Any of you have it so I don't have to link it?
> 
> Ussop and Franky dancing at about 14:45



I don't have it, but if you do feel like posting the link, I'll make the gif.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I don't have it, but if you do feel like posting the link, I'll make the gif.


What is this fodder crap?

Regular sig gif size is fine, the 150x2?? something or other.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

Epic set is epic, Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks gamma


----------



## kidhero1000 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you very much to bad it wont let me rep u


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

stock : Secede - Leraine
type : for sig
size : you decide 
border : 2 lines ; 1 x 1 each 
length : 0 : 45 - 0 : 59

~ I shall rep when done .. ~

Sankyuu~


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2008)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> stock : Secede - Leraine
> type : for sig
> size : you decide
> border : 2 lines ; 1 x 1 each
> ...


i got this one

turn off your sig please


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

Oops sorry .


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 30, 2008)

Arrgh, not to sound like an ass, but is there anyway to make mine higher quality (signature)..you can start it later/end it earlier if you need to.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

Sankyuu vewy much Mister Heero~ Reps for you


----------



## ?verity (Nov 30, 2008)

Did I get skipped?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)

My veoh downloader is screwy.


----------



## Oppip (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks and no problem for the delay, I will rep you remember to check.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 1, 2008)

*Avatar*
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:12-0:14
Border: Any

*Sig*
Link
Size: Any
Length: 0:24-0:40
Border: Any


----------



## ?verity (Dec 1, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> My veoh downloader is screwy.



Soo you cant do it?   I dont care either way.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 1, 2008)

Avatar
Link  Link removed
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:00-0:26
Border: Any


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 3, 2008)

Avatar

Size: 150 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border: Black border
Time: 1:42 - 1:44


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2008)

Need a quick gif made.

Link: this
Time: 0:19 - 0:24 (slow motion parts)
Text: Fail (with flashing red writing after he falls down)
Type: Sig

Thanks in advance  Rep, will be provided.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

Link:  Oh Really Now?
Time:  0:05 - 0:12
No text
Type:  Sig
Border:  Standard
Size:  240x150

I will rep of course!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

SIG:
Link: Link removed
Time: 1:41- 1:46
Type: Sig
Border: Any
Size: up to you

AVA:
Link: Link removed
Time: 0:27- 0:29
Type: Ava
Border: any
Size: 150x150


Thnxs, I'll gladly rep


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 4, 2008)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:59-01:00
(The Guy Tilting His Head)

Size: Whatever Sig Size You Want
Link: Link removed
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 03:13-03:16


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 4, 2008)

All of it(and I'm not gonna try do do 6 again).


Random Nobody said:


> Avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 150
> Link: Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> ...





excellence153 said:


> Link:  Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> Time:  0:05 - 0:12
> No text
> Type:  Sig
> ...





Ennoea said:


> *SIG:*
> Link: Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> Time: 1:38- 1:46
> Type: Sig
> ...





			
				St. Jimmy said:
			
		

> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





			
				Killua said:
			
		

> Need a quick gif made.
> 
> Link: Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> Time: 0:19 - 0:24 (slow motion parts)
> ...





			
				kidhero1000 said:
			
		

> Avatar
> Link Testing The Widescreen: Remake of All Four Walls
> Size: 150x150
> Length: 0:00-0:26
> Border: Any


Time is much too long.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine was forgotten 



Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> Link
> Size: 150x150
> Length: 0:12-0:14
> ...


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 4, 2008)

Avatar
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 1:22-1:26
Border: Any

Sig
Link
Size: Any
Length: 1:22-1:26
Border: Any

Please <3


----------



## Heero (Dec 4, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Mine was forgotten





gabzilla said:


> Avatar
> Link
> Size: 150x150
> Length: 1:22-1:26
> ...


ill do these


kidhero1000 said:


> How about 0:10-:026?


3 seconds for an avatar

read the first post


----------



## Red (Dec 5, 2008)

link: 
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=uqUC5oc2olM
Avy: 3:29 -3:31 (loop it)
Avy size: 150X150
Sig: 3:02-3:06
Sig dimensions: As big as possible while still under the file limit

Thank you


----------



## Oppip (Dec 5, 2008)

Type:sig
Linklick here please
Size:250X225
Border:black border
Length:7:51-8:02
EDIT:forgot to turn off sig.


----------



## Heero (Dec 5, 2008)

i had to shorten the sig somewhat




you wanted the same thing twice right gabby?


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 5, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> All of it(and I'm not gonna try do do 6 again).
> 
> Time is much too long.



Would 1:43-1:44 work?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 6, 2008)

Avatar request
Size: 150x150
Link: CHAKA CHAKA CHAKA KHAN MUTHAFUCKA'S, use the High quality please
Border: Yes, but you choose which type
Text: none
Time: 1:09-1:12(the whole ring grabbing part)


Sig request
Size: As big and HQ as possible
Link: CHAKA CHAKA CHAKA KHAN MUTHAFUCKA'S, use the High quality
Border: Yes, but you choose which type
Text: none
Time: 1:12-1:29(might have to speed up slightly but hopefully nothing over like 1.2x times normal speed)

No hurry guys. Take your time.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 6, 2008)

Heero said:


> i had to shorten the sig somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that's perfect pek Thanks!


----------



## murasex (Dec 6, 2008)

A set please. 




Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: 1 pixel, blackwhiteblack
Text: --
Time: 2:21 - 2:24

Size: small sig size like but possibly a little bigger if the quality doesn't suck xD:

Link: 
Border: 1 pixel, blackwhiteblack
Text: --
Time: 2:49 [with all the people in the cars] - 3:03


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a request:

Size: 267x150
Link:
Border: None
Time: 0:34-0:42
Cut out the part where he's erasing the paper please.

Thanks.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 6, 2008)

Avatar:

size -- 150x150
link --
time -- 1:14-1:15
border -- any

thanks


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 7, 2008)

Request, please !!!!

Only One


*Avatar:*
*Size:* 150x50
*Time:* 06:22 - 06:25
*Other:* normal border

*Signature*
*Size:* 260x150
*Time:* 01:07 - 01:17
*Other:* normal border

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 7, 2008)

murasex said:


> A set please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZigZag said:


> I have a request:
> 
> Size: 267x150
> Linkemolition Girl
> ...





Konan_sama said:


> Avatar:
> 
> size -- 150x150
> link --Demolition Girl
> ...


It's only 15 seconds.


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please
> 
> Demolition Girl
> 
> ...



These.


----------



## murasex (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I can't wait.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for fitting us into your schedule, Gamma!  :]


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Link watch it
Size: 250X225
Length: 0:12-0:26
Border: Any


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you very much !


----------



## murasex (Dec 8, 2008)

OH my gosh, thank you so much. <333

You're repsealed.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks.
I would rep you, but I can't because of your seal.


----------



## Random Nobody (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Gamma.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 8, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> It's only 15 seconds.



Sorry I meant 0:14-0:15


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Avatar request
> Size: 150x150
> Link: Lookie. (It's kinda hard to see though, but still funny), use the High quality please
> Border: Yes, but you choose which type
> ...



Hope you guys didn't forget me. I don't mind being last though.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 8, 2008)

Link for BOTH!!!! 

Sig
Size:W/e is best 
Time-5:55-6:08
Border:Normal 

Ava
Size:senior 150x150
Time-1:15-1:18
Border:Normal 

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanxs Gamma, shame your rep sealed:/


----------



## ?verity (Dec 8, 2008)

Could you make it go in slow motion? I'll give you double reps


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be slower:


----------



## ?verity (Dec 8, 2008)

Can it not go any slower?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't get it any slower, for some reason.


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks
As promised, +reps for ya!!! 

EDIT: Umm...I'll rep you when ur rep thing is disabled


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 9, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Sup gais?
> Set plz
> this
> Avi:
> ...



I'll get it too.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 9, 2008)

^Thanx GA. Too bad you're sealed.


----------



## ?verity (Dec 9, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I can't get it any slower, for some reason.



Thanks anyway. I'll remember to rep you when youre unsealed.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey GA, at the risk of sounding ungrateful, why did it come out so LQ? Was it the vid being LQ? Size too big? Time too long? Did the Youtube HQ link at the bottom right of the vid not work?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey GA, at the risk of sounding ungrateful, why did it come out so LQ? Was it the vid being LQ? Size too big? Time too long? Did the Youtube HQ link at the bottom right of the vid not work?



My downloader never gets the HQ version.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 9, 2008)

Link removed
Is that better quality?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 9, 2008)

What I meant to say is that I can put in the URL for the HQ version but it never comes out as HQ.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll get it too.


ty


----------



## Dash (Dec 10, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: whatever works
Link: AMV (make sure its in high quality)
Border: Normal (you can get creative if you want but i don't care)
Text: none
Time: 1: 40 - 1:47 (stop it there and then add) 2:01 - 2:07 (start when he grinds against the wall and end it before the flashback

Size: 120x120
Link: AMV
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 1:02 - 1:05

I realize you guys have lives so if you have too many requests you can take your time just as long as it isn't TOO long 

Oh I hope my requests don't go over the limit


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 10, 2008)

Dash said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: whatever works
> Link: AMV (make sure its in high quality)
> Border: Normal (you can get creative if you want but i don't care)
> ...



This.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2008)

oh no banned


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 10, 2008)

WHAT!?!?!  I didn't get the chance to rep him!!! 
I wonder what happened?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 11, 2008)

canceled my request


----------



## RannaBebop (Dec 12, 2008)

Kay never done this before but here it goes  

Request
Type : Sig
Size: Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
Link: Who's that girl (Anti-Hinata)
Border:Triple line
Time::1:26~1:31

Ok dunno if i can request more then one but i would really appreciate it cause i have been dying ot have this as a GIF

Type : Sig
Size: Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
Link: Who's that girl (Anti-Hinata)
Border:Triple line
Time::2:39~2:42


----------



## Oppip (Dec 12, 2008)

Oppip said:


> Type:sig
> Linklick here please
> Size:250X225
> Border:black border
> ...



Mine is forgotten...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 15, 2008)

Size: Any size... an avatar/sig gif set would be nice, but I'd take just one or the other, too...

Link: Suigintou no Yoru

Border: Whatever you think looks best.

Text: None.

Time: The first 5 seconds or so.




Edit:  Shoot, didn't turn off my sig...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 16, 2008)

back again 
Hullo.
avi 1:43x1:46
dotted border
sig 5:17x5:30
dotted border to 
ty in advanced


----------



## Oppip (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you so much. *reps*


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 16, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> back again
> this
> avi 1:43x1:46
> dotted border
> ...



I'll make sure to avoid a ban this time.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 16, 2008)

lol alright       .


----------



## RannaBebop (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for the Hitman reborn one ! the second one 

Now ifs only i can find someone to do my second request haha


----------



## Dash (Dec 16, 2008)

Cancel mine.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Gamma
Rep and credit sooon.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 18, 2008)

Link: Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's
Size: 250X225
Length: 0:13-0:22, 0:23-0:35, 0:36-0:40 
Border: Any
________________


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 18, 2008)

Gamma I think the size stops the avi from moving,becuase nf resizes it and it loses its "gif properties"could you resize plox?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 18, 2008)

kidhero1000 said:


> Link: trumps him
> Size: 250X225
> Length: 0:13-0:22, 0:23-0:35, 0:36-0:40
> Border: Any
> ________________


This.


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Gamma I think the size stops the avi from moving,becuase nf resizes it and it loses its "gif properties"could you resize plox?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> This.


 This what?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

Ur fucken request man . 

Anyway : Sig :

Link :
Time : 0:37 - 0:49 
Border : dotted .

Thanks .

EDIT : Changed the link because it had a HQ button at the bottom ; Hit it gamma !


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is something wrong with my request?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 18, 2008)

He's doing your request !

That's what he means by 'this'


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 18, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> Ur fucken reuqest man .
> 
> Anyway : Sig :
> 
> ...


For some reason, I get a '404 not found' message. Do you have another link?


----------



## kidhero1000 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> For some reason, I get a '404 not found' message. Do you have another link?


Thank you b


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 19, 2008)

Sure but the quality is much lower :/
Link removed


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 19, 2008)

Now it says that it's "not available in your country."


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL !

Ok i'll find about 3 links of same video and whichever one works you could use that one .

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Try the 3rd one because it's slightly better quality than the other two .


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd like to request:risu

Link: Link removed
Size: 250x250
Time: 1:31 just the kissy part
Border: Rounded edges please


Thanks in advance


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 20, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> LOL !
> 
> Ok i'll find about 3 links of same video and whichever one works you could use that one .
> 
> ...


I don't think I can view any Youtube UK vids.


KakashiUchiha23 said:


> I'd like to request:risu
> 
> Link: HULU HULU HULU
> Size: 250x250
> ...





or


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 20, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> or



That was fast

Thank youpek I believe I like the first one best
thanks again:risu


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 21, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I don't think I can view any Youtube UK vids.



Don't worry darling i'll find a way to get those videos working .

So far I found these ones .

thread

Lifethane


----------



## Cax (Dec 21, 2008)

Size: 180 Height x 150 Width
Link: Deathstroke meets "Deadpool"
Border: Just like my avatar (1px black outside 2px white inside)
Text: None
Time: 2:54 in the video. If you could have it so, it shows the bloke cockin the gun, have it so it shows that then shows the same thing but in reverse, then does the first loadin part again. So it's essentially a loop of him loadin it forward and rewound of him loadin it.

Cheers alot to whoever does this, expect some rep.

*Tatsubon and anyone else, to get a youtube vid from another country, e.g: uk.youtube.com, all you do is change the UK in the url to www.*


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 21, 2008)

I did 

Can't you see now it's set to Canada ?


----------



## Cax (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, mate, no need to be an asshole. I was only tryin to help. And obviously I didn't see.

Sorry for any spam Heero, feel free to get this shit deleted if you want.


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol don't take that to offense m'dear !


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 21, 2008)

I found a vid(though it was subbed):


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 22, 2008)

Friggin' hot 
I knew you'd find a way Gamma .
The subs isn't a problem .

Ok 1 of 3 reps to give you .


----------



## Federer (Dec 22, 2008)

It's a bit diffecult, I think, but I'm still going to request it.
It has to be a sig.

Link removed

I want Sasuke's and Suigetsu's face on the two white guys in the car, Sasuke must be behind the stair. The sig must start when the window is going down, with the text "We came for Hachibi". 

The faces of the black dudes must be the Raikage and Hachibi saying "Lol Uchiha".


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 22, 2008)

Cax said:


> Size: 180 Height x 150 Width
> Link: this
> Border: Just like my avatar (1px black outside 2px white inside)
> Text: None
> ...


There's nothing like it at 2:54.


Sabakukyu said:


> It's a bit diffecult, I think, but I'm still going to request it.
> It has to be a sig.
> 
> this
> ...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 22, 2008)

Type: 150 x 150 ava
Stock: here's
Time: 5:09-5:12
Border: Yes

Thanks


----------



## Cax (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers for takin it up Gamma.


----------



## Cax (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo Gamma, my bad, it actualy starts at 2:53 and goes through to 2:54. The guy cockin his gun is bald, just to point out somethin. 

Actualy, now that i pause the video, I think the guy loadin his gun actualy starts loading half way through the second at 2:53, because he doesnt start exactly as 2:53 does. You should be able to see what im talking about, because during the video it has quick little scenes flash up where they load/hold up their guns. If you watch before 2:53 you'll see what i mean, pops up, bald guy with a black and white bandana around his back cocks his gun. The gun cockin bit is all i want.

Thanks in advance for any effort ya puttin in mate.

*ED!*t: If you can't do that, 3:00 to 3:03 with the same bloke, same dimensions and everything else the same, just from 3:00 to 3:03.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 24, 2008)

Request

*Avatar*
Link
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:15-0:17
Border: Any
Extra: If by any chance if it is possible, can you the avatar only showing the top screen.

Thank you


----------



## Cax (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you  *rep*


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 25, 2008)

*Avatar request*
 Size: 150x150
 Link: Link removed
 Border: Yes, double black line
 Time: 2:10-2:13

*Sig request*
 Size: As big as possible
 Link: Link removed
 Border: Yes, double black line
 Time: 2:03 - 2:17

Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas :xzaru


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 25, 2008)

Helloo~! :xzaru Happy Holidays! I have a request for you guys.

*Sig request*
Size: 240 x 150
Link: this
Border: Yes. Can I have it dotted, similar how Gamma did it a few posts prior?
Time: 1:25 - 1:32
The time where the brunette, spiky-haired kid turns around, and ends with the white fade-out scene.

Thanks!


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 26, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> *Avatar request*
> Size: 150x150
> Link: link it
> Border: Yes, double black line
> ...


I'll do this


Pharos said:


> Helloo~! :xzaru Happy Holidays! I have a request for you guys.
> 
> *Sig request*
> Size: 240 x 150
> ...



And this.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 26, 2008)

.Gif request please 

*NO.1*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*NO.2*

*Spoiler*: __ 











can you just make it look like its evolving thanks ^^


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 26, 2008)

WOAH! Thank you so much! :xzaru


----------



## GAR Kamina (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Gamma :xzaru

2 +reps and credit I will


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 26, 2008)

*Sig Request*
Size: 240x150
Radio interview! <3 - ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) music XD
Border: Yes, double black line
Time: :51 - 1:06

Thanks.  I might use it on another forum so its ok if it goes over the file limit for sigs.


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Size:* to fit about half the sig space. (284 x 214)
*Link:* MU : Now this was random 
( error effect: once you start the video two another window comes up. just close that second window and the video starts on the first window. sorry about the shiz code. )
*Border:* none.
*Text:* just the subs that are already on there. 
*Time:* from 7:09 to 7:23.


thanks in advance!


----------



## Heero (Dec 27, 2008)

Kizaru said:


> *Sig Request*
> Size: 240x150
> here
> Border: Yes, double black line
> ...





Tsutaebanashi said:


> *Size:* to fit about half the sig space. (284 x 214)
> *Link:* MU : Do they think that all the Telegrams section bans are my doing?
> ( error effect: once you start the video two another window comes up. just close that second window and the video starts on the first window. sorry about the shiz code. )
> *Border:* none.
> ...


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 28, 2008)

Size: Same size I have now =3
Link: Chapter 255, Page 14
Border: Standard black & white

Avatar Time: 4:16 - 4:18
Sig Time: 2:50 - 3:00

If you have to decrease the size a little bit for the quality, then please do so ^^..thanks!


----------



## Heero (Dec 28, 2008)

RyRyMini said:


> Size: Same size I have now =3
> Link: Chapter 255, Page 14
> Border: Standard black & white
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 28, 2008)

Type Sig 
Size: 240x150
Link: omg what have I done
all I wanted was a little fun...
Border: Standard black & white
Sig Time: 0:01 - 0:07

Type Avy
Size: Senior
Link : Same as above 
Border: Standard black & white
Avatar Time: 0:01 - 0:03

Thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 28, 2008)

Hazardous said:


> Type Sig
> Size: 240x150
> Link: Don't pretend you're not surprised
> Border: Standard black & white
> ...


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Red (Dec 29, 2008)

Red said:


> link: here
> Avy: 3:29 -3:31 (loop it)
> Avy size: 150X150
> Sig: 3:02-3:06
> ...


reposting from several pages back.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 30, 2008)

avys


----------



## Sander RX (Dec 31, 2008)

This one 
5:16-5:34.Size doesnt matter.PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Heero (Dec 31, 2008)

Red said:


> reposting from several pages back.





pajamas said:


> avys





Sander RX said:


> !
> 5:16-5:34.Size doesnt matter.PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEEEEE.


ill do these.


----------



## Heero (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Sander RX (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you Heero,you rule!


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

Avatar request
Size: 150x150
Link: Listen
Border: Yes, something green
Text: none
Time: 1:02-beginning 1:09(from the gold 4 to green flash. you're gonna have to really speed it up)

Sig request
Size: As big and HQ as possible
Link: Same
Border: Yes, something green
Text: none
Time: 1:09-end(from the green flash to end)


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 2, 2009)

link is here

sig: 1:16-1:30
size: whatever works
border: if possible just a normal border

avy: 1:30-1:33 
size: 150x150
border: same as sig

also if something is too big plz tell me i'll change it


----------



## Jimin (Jan 3, 2009)

^Same details.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 3, 2009)

Avatar request

Size: 150x150
Link: link
Border: Dotted please?
Text: None
Time: 1:32-1:40

Sig request

Size: 240 x 170
Link: Same
Border: Dotted 
Text: none
Time: 0:14-0:26

thanks


----------



## Heero (Jan 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Same details.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 4, 2009)

^Great work, Heero. I'm surprised they're so HQ.


----------



## Heero (Jan 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Great work, Heero. I'm surprised they're so HQ.


simple colors schemes usually can give longer times to gifs


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 5, 2009)

Link:Ending
Time:6:06-6:11
Size: 250x150
Border:Normal

Thanks in advance~Rep and credit will be given


----------



## Mori (Jan 5, 2009)

Avy request:

_Link:_ Ending
_Time: _ 2:09 - 2:12
_Size:_ 150x150
_Border:_ Normal

Sig request:

_Link:_ Same as above^
_Time: _ 4:47 - 4:59
_Size:_ 280x150
_Border:_ Normal

Thank you.


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 5, 2009)

Avvy Request:
Link-http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=cPFi2LE8P68
Size:150x150
Borderon't care
Time:2:00-2:03

Sig Request:
Link-Same as above
Size:Normal sig size? xD
Borderon't care
Time:3:00-3:14[or 15?]

Thanks


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 5, 2009)

everyone else has had more sex than me

avy: 4:56-4:59
border: regular
size: 150x150


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm gonna ask Heero to do this one, since its pretty similar to the last one.

Avatar request
Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Yes, something red
Text: none
Time: 1:00-1:07(from when the two things are joined to red flash. Gonna have to speed it up.)

Sig request
Size: As big and HQ as possible
Link: Same
Border: Yes, something red
Text: none
Time: 1:07-end

They should be pretty similar to these. It'll be cool if the sig could be the same dimensions.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope it's not a problem that I request to, if so, feel free to say so and I'll request the sig later.

Size: 150x150,
Link: everyone else has had more sex than me
Border: Generic would be fine. Or if you can make one like the top-side view of a boxing ring, that'd be great.
Time: 0:48-0:51, from when you see Takamura vs. Hawk (black-haired vs. blond-haired) till Date (guy with the long hair before you see someone on a zebra crossing). If that's too long, then feel free to exclude the Takamura vs. Hawk bit.

Size: As big as it gets below the 1mb limit.
Link: Link removed
Border: Boxing ring or generic, once more.
Time: Might be a bit difficult, but I hope you forgive me. 0:03-0:07, excluding the darkness and the text, then from 0:10-0:14, again without the text, or as much as possible. And finally from 0:18-0:24, without the subtitles. Hope this is good/clear enough, and if there's any additional info needed, I'm glad to answer.


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hope it's not a problem that I request to, if so, feel free to say so and I'll request the sig later.
> 
> Size: 150x150,
> Link: Link removed
> ...



I'll take care of this. After all your set was made by me LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I've since then retired the signature (which was indeed quite awesome), but the avatar has remained until I get a new one. 

Thanks for picking it up so quickly. <3


----------



## Heero (Jan 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm gonna ask Heero to do this one, since its pretty similar to the last one.
> 
> Avatar request
> Size: 150x150
> ...


kay


frajosg said:


> I'll take care of this. After all your set was made by me LONG TIME AGO.


I forgot to mention Frajosg is working here now


----------



## Heero (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll finish the request tomorrow. I am working on a retro poster for today which will be released soon xD.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

^Thanks. Will rep you soon.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright here's my request and just hope anyone willing to do it 

For an Ava:
Size: Senior member
Link: Link removed if that doesn't work Link removed 
Just make sure its played in HD quality  if possible.
Border: Normal
Text: Nothing
Time: 0:51-0:53 From when you see him standing in the street, and as the glass shatters.

Signature: 
Border: Normal
Text: Nada
Link: Same as above:
Size: Hmm, big  ill let you decide what you want.
Time: 0:55 - 1:04 or as seen as what fits best

Thanks, ill rep shopowner and the creator and credit both the creator and the shop.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jan 6, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> maths
> 
> avy: 4:56-4:59
> border: regular
> size: 150x150


sry I forgot to take off my sig

edit: wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey can any one make a gif from 6:39 to 6:48 from Episode 67 please(Naruto Shippuuden)?

Thanks and I will credit and rep

I believe this falls with in the time limit, if need to shorten then cut the ending. Thanks again!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ava*

Size: 150x150
Link: New DLC content pack!
Border: Any
Time: 0:05-0:07

Thnxs


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2009)

Man i am having troubles with virtual dub again


----------



## Heero (Jan 7, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Alright here's my request and just hope anyone willing to do it
> 
> For an Ava:
> Size: Senior member
> ...





Ennoea said:


> *Ava*
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Link: New DLC content pack!
> ...


ill do these.


Tleilaxu said:


> Hey can any one make a gif from 6:39 to 6:48 from Episode 67 please(Naruto Shippuuden)?
> 
> Thanks and I will credit and rep
> 
> I believe this falls with in the time limit, if need to shorten then cut the ending. Thanks again!


do you have a link? i dunt watch it.



frajosg said:


> Man i am having troubles with virtual dub again


like wut?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a link, you will need a bitorrent player to get it though.

Here ya go ~


----------



## RannaBebop (Jan 8, 2009)

Pleaaaase?
Request
Type : Sig
Size: whatever works
Link: Straight cash homie?
Border:Triple line
Time::4:31~4:34


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

Virtual dub = programme used for making vid into gif?


----------



## Heero (Jan 8, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Virtual dub = programme used for making vid into gif?


one of them, yup.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll just continue to wait patiently, then.


----------



## fraj (Jan 8, 2009)

It says cannot find some sort of codec to decode the file. I am trying to find out what I am missing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2009)

frajosg said:


> It says cannot find some sort of codec to decode the file. I am trying to find out what I am missing.



Isn't it the same codecs for most vids/images taken from YT?


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2009)

im here to request a Avatar plz
Size: Senior
Link: Link removed 
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 1:36 - 1:38
thnx


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2009)

*SIG:*

Size: Any Size
Link: very young Hamed
Border: Any Border
Time: 0:57- 1:04

Thank you~


----------



## Journey (Jan 9, 2009)

Avatar request
Size: 125x125
Link: Eldr, Poe, and Cornelia star in... the Catnapper!
Border: Dotted
Text: none
Time: 0:24-0:27

Sig request
Size: whatever you think is best for a sig
Link: Same
Border: Dotted
Text: none
Time: 1:40-1:46


----------



## whamslam3 (Jan 9, 2009)

thnx gama looks cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2009)

Turn off thy sig. =p


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2009)

SIG REQUEST
Rather tough request but hopefully someone will come through!
Basically I want  (7:45-7:52) where ippo is getting chased by mashiba...however I want you to replace mashiba with HG: 

Please let me know if its possible! I don't mind the size as long as it's a decent sig size where you can see everything going on! Thanks in advance


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 9, 2009)

WATCH HERE IN HIGH QUALITY
Avi: 0:44x:0:47(just naruto,gai and lee)
Dashed border plz
Sig: 0:48x0:54
Dashed border as well
Thank in advanced


----------



## Jimin (Jan 10, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get Heero to do this one?
> 
> Avatar request
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Just in case.


----------



## Heero (Jan 10, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Just in case.


the download aint working again


----------



## Jimin (Jan 10, 2009)

^This should work. Same details.

Hormones and antibiotics are well known for screwing with the environment


----------



## Heero (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Jimin (Jan 10, 2009)

^Thanks. Repped. Gonna use it tomorrow. Wouldn't happen to have a bigger size of the sig would you? I wanted them to be the same size. 267x150? If you don't, its fine. I'm still gonna use this.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 10, 2009)

set request -

avatar:
size - 150x150
border - rounded, transparent (if not, then no border)
stock - click me!
motion - in the second panel, could you quickly move from the guy's face to the speech bubble? not like fading, but actual motion?

signature:
size - whatever it would be when it's cut down accordingly; if over sig limits, resizing would be great.
border - same as above
stock - same as above
motion - could you make it fade between panels?

thanks in advance! cred+rep upon completion. pek


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2009)

As Frajosg said it still isn't working for him and I should ask someone else. So Heero, if you don't mind, would you do my request? Quoting it here, just in case.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hope it's not a problem that I request to, if so, feel free to say so and I'll request the sig later.
> 
> Size: 150x150,
> Link:
> ...


----------



## RannaBebop (Jan 10, 2009)

RannaBebop said:


> Pleaaaase?
> Request
> Type : Sig
> Size: whatever works
> ...


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Wait wait I am totally confused...... guys please when you complete a request dont just post the gif but say the name atleast for the person you are posting. I cant keep track of what request to do.


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> As Frajosg said it still isn't working for him and I should ask someone else. So Heero, if you don't mind, would you do my request? Quoting it here, just in case.



The quality of the avy came out pretty shit when I resized it to sig limits.

​
And for the sig I dont understand what you want really, what frames would you like ? or do you want the whole 4 mins as your sig ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

The avatar can actually be a bit shorter, if you remove a bit of Date fading out near the end, but meh. Also, if it helps with the quality, you can remove the first bit of Takamura and Hawk, as I stated in the original post.

As to the sig, it's basically all the animated parts of the boxer, without the dark blancs with nothing or just credits, and continuing this to the point where he does a body-shot, but cutting off before the subtitles show up. So basically no text.


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The avatar can actually be a bit shorter, if you remove a bit of Date fading out near the end, but meh. Also, if it helps with the quality, you can remove the first bit of Takamura and Hawk, as I stated in the original post.
> 
> As to the sig, it's basically all the animated parts of the boxer, without the dark blancs with nothing or just credits, and continuing this to the point where he does a body-shot, but cutting off before the subtitles show up. So basically no text.



But do you want me to remove all the subtitles ? or you dont want the frames with the subtitles. Removing subtitles will be crazy work for me coz I am new to gif's. I think its best heero does it lol. Coz I dont wanna screw the whole thing up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

Just remove the frames, that was my initial thought. That's why I listed to the various times, I guess. xD


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Palin: The Perceived Whine -- video.newsweek.com
> Avi: 0:44x:0:47(just naruto,gai and lee)
> Dashed border plz
> Sig: 0:48x0:54
> ...




​


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a request.

Call On Meeeee. Call on meeee
Size: 150x150
Time: 0:04-0:06
Border: normal
Could you just keep Piccolo in the shot from when gets his arm takin' off to when he hits Vegeta? 

Thanks.


----------



## Heero (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 11, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Wait wait I am totally confused...... guys please when you complete a request dont just post the gif but say the name atleast for the person you are posting. I cant keep track of what request to do.



well, i _just_ posted mine, so it hasn't been done yet . . .


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 11, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​


Thanks.
But can you speed them up a tad bit,and add the dashed border?


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Thanks.
> But can you speed them up a tad bit,and add the dashed border?



Give me an example of a dashed border please


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 11, 2009)

<- Like this
Can you change the white,to green?


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 11, 2009)

I can I get an ava?


Link removed
Size: 150x200
Time: 2:09-2:12 (sped up)
Border: dotted

thanks a ton :]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2009)

...I fucking love you. D:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at this.

0:47 - 0:51

150x150 and same border as the ava the person has above. Thanks!!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 11, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> SIG REQUEST
> Rather tough request but hopefully someone will come through!
> Basically I want  (7:45-7:52) where ippo is getting chased by mashiba...however I want you to replace mashiba with HG:
> 
> Please let me know if its possible! I don't mind the size as long as it's a decent sig size where you can see everything going on! Thanks in advance



Incase someone missed it?


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 11, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> I can I get an ava?
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Link removed
> 
> 0:47 - 0:51
> 
> 150x150 and same border as the ava the person has above. Thanks!!





Razor Ramon HG said:


> Incase someone missed it?


My veoh downloader is fucked. I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## E (Jan 11, 2009)

avatar please

Link removed

size: 150X200

no border

1:17-1:19
sped up, and on a loop pls


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 11, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> set request -
> 
> avatar:
> size - 150x150
> ...



i can't keep up with the requests, but i think you skipped me . . .


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ava **request*
 Size: As big as possible
 Link: Link removed
 Border: Yes, double black line
 Time: 1:58 - 1:59 (please If you can make the first 4 punches repeat/loop)
*
Sig request*
 Size: As big as possible
 Link: Link removed
 Border: Yes, double black line
 Time: 1:57 - 2:11

Thanks in advance


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 12, 2009)

Can a border please be added to this? 

Rep and cred of course.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 12, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I have a request.
> 
> new ED
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Just in case you forgot.


----------



## GAR Kamina (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Gamma, reps


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks!  rep+cred


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 13, 2009)

Avy Request.

Time: 3:46-3:49 (It's whens her head is turning. That's all I want.)
Link: guy love
Size: 150x150

Rep as your reward. Thanks.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I get Heero to do this one?

Avatar request
Size: 150x150
Link: This
Border: Yes, something blue
Text: none
Time: 1:20-1:26(when the two things combined to blue flash.)

Sig request
Size: 267x150, 240x135 if that doesn't work
Link: Same
Border: Yes, something blue
Text: none
Time: 1:26 to end


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Gamma.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 13, 2009)

150x150 ava with a border please.

replace cow's milk with women's breast milk


----------



## Chillouh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Heero baby, I have a message for you from E.


> "i dont remembah me cancelin' mah order "


E will be back on thursday and expects it to be done by then.

Thanks in advance <3

I love you


----------



## Jaiveekins (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello. :3 I would like to request an avatar and sig, please.

Signature:

Size: As big as possible, really. 
Link: Link removed
Border: Tripled please.
Text: None.
Time: From the start of the video at 0:06 to the part all the way when the girl with the orange hair goes "Hauuu!" at 0:16.  So I guess just stopping it right after she says that. :3  And if it doesn't fit you can cut it off a bit more to where it does fit, and I would especially like to ask for no speeding it up, please.  But if you have to than it's cool.  And if you can please cut out the outer black part of it where the sub-titles are so it's just the video itself. 

Avatar:

Size: As big as possible, again. 
Link: Same.
Border: Whatever looks best.
Text: None.
Time: At 0:08 you will see a little girl with blue hair flying across the screen.  I would like to have that as my avatar, please.  I guess it will be like a never ending cycle of her just flying across the screen. XD No speeding up again, please.  Hahaha sorry!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks bruthaa.


----------



## Chillouh (Jan 14, 2009)

this

Border: Black and White
Time: 1:09-1:14
Size: 150x150

Border: Black and White
Time: 1:24-1:27
Size: 150x150

Border: Black and White
Time: 0:03-0:10
Size: Sig size

Border: Black and White
Time: 0:59-1:08
Size: Sig size

Is this too much for you?  I really like this ending..


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get Heero to do this one?
> 
> Avatar request
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Just in case.


----------



## Heero (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2009)

^Really appreciate it, Heero. Reps.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres an alternative link for you Gamma
this (Still 7:45 to 7:52)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks gamma! I did in my original request ask to replace the blue guy with this pic 
but its cool


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sig:*
Size: 240x150
Link: check them out
Border: Yes please.
Text: no thanks. =]
Time: 0:20 - 0:34 (Right before the ripple to right after Kenji lands (before it switches to Yahiko))

*Av:*
Size: 150x150
Link: Same video
Border: Yes please, same border
Text: No thanks
Time: 0:08 - 0:10 (As he gets into the stance right until it switches angles)

Thank you so much! Please tell me if I did anything wrong as well.


----------



## E (Jan 15, 2009)

o crap, you did do it? 


thanks 

really weird, for some reason it was adblocked on every other computer that i went on, and now i'm on the family one....o well

you're sealed, so let me know when to rep you


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 15, 2009)

Im back  *shot*

Ava:150x150
Video:Link removed
Time: 0:51-0:54
Border:Go crazy?

Sig:Normal size?
Video: Same as above
Time:2:14-2:28
Border: Crazy again?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 15, 2009)

Link removed

1:10 - 1:17
Siggy of course
267 ? 150 and same border as my avy.

Thanks!!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2009)

Much love. Wish I could rep.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 16, 2009)

set request. 
stock for both - professionals

avy size - 150x150
border - none
time - 1:58-2:02, then 1:00; if you could add subtitles, that'd be amazing. x33 if not, it's okeh.

sig size - whatever fits best
border - none
time - 1:36-1:47

thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Jaiveekins (Jan 16, 2009)

I swear this is better than I had expected.  Thank you so much. :3


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks so much! You are amazing!


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks much Heero, let me know when you arn't sealed rep


----------



## ShioriSempai (Jan 16, 2009)

Could I have a matching avatar and banner GIF set, by chance, please...?  =3

Size: For the avatar, normal avatar size (Small-ish), and for banner, whatever will be short and long will be good.  ^_^
Link:     (Just random fight parts out of here featuring Hitsugaya, pretty please!)
Border: Maybe, like, slight blood splatters with a dark red box thin line all around it...?  For both the banner and avatar, please.  =)
Text: Just my name animated into both the avatar and banner somewhere and sometime, please:  "Shiori".  In whatever style and font the creator will think looks and seems best.
Time: 14 seconds for the banner and 3 seconds for the avatar, please.

Thank you very, very much!!!  =D


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! 
I would like to request a avatar gif
Here is all the info 
Size: Just the size for an avatar please.
Link: go there for a tutorial with sony vegas
Border: Just a black line
Text: No text 
Time: 00:10 - 00:12 , i just want the part where the guy is kicked to the head


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 18, 2009)

ShioriSempai said:


> Could I have a matching avatar and banner GIF set, by chance, please...?  =3
> 
> Size: For the avatar, normal avatar size (Small-ish), and for banner, whatever will be short and long will be good.  ^_^
> Link: Link removed    (Just random fight parts out of here featuring Hitsugaya, pretty please!)
> ...


Specify a timeframe for the avy and sig first.


Teraldriel said:


> Hi!
> I would like to request a avatar gif
> Here is all the info
> Size: Just the size for an avatar please.
> ...


Is mine.


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Request
Type : Sig
Size: 240x160
Link: Link removed
Border:Normal Gif Border
Time:00:39~00:52


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 18, 2009)

TheMangaka said:


> Request
> Type : Sig
> Size: 240x160
> Link: Link removed
> ...



I'll take this one too.


----------



## ShioriSempai (Jan 18, 2009)

Time frame?  As in how long they will each go for until they repeat?  =3


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 18, 2009)

Exactly.

10charlimit


----------



## ShioriSempai (Jan 18, 2009)

Will 12 seconds for the signature and 3 seconds for the avatar be okay?


----------



## Gary (Jan 18, 2009)

Chomsky's talk


Border: The same type heero's set has 
 No text 
Time:1:37-1:40 *Where ever they stop and start headbanging*

150 x 150


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 18, 2009)

ShioriSempai said:
			
		

> Will 12 seconds for the signature and 3 seconds for the avatar be okay?


Yeah, but to be more specific, pick video times. For example, a video time of 1:34-1:42.


----------



## ShioriSempai (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay...let me see...how about these times, separate for the avatar and signature:

Avatar: Just the section of 0:13-0:15 repeated, please.    

Signature: (In this order)  0:42-0:47, 0:15-0:16, 0:20-0:21, 0:22-0:23, 0:27-0:29 (In the 0:27-0:29 section, stop it right where Hitsugaya is looking at the camera and swinging his sword, please.)

Is that okay?  =3


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 18, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> set request.
> stock for both - Link removed
> 
> avy size - 150x150
> ...



skipped?! 

yeah, iwasskipped.


----------



## Kittan (Jan 18, 2009)

*AWESOME JOB*

*Avy:*
Link removed
Border:Black-white-black
Time: 0:41-0:43, or wherever he tweens to the WATCH ME DEMONSTRATE
Size: 150x150

*Sig*:
Time: 1:03-1:12
Border: Black-white-black
Size: Whatever is best.


----------



## Raktus (Jan 19, 2009)

*Avatar*
*Size: *Small, but still viewable. Preferably symetrical.
*Link:* *cues pokemon music*
*Border:* None
*Text:* None
*Time:* 0:07 - 0:11 (From the zoom in once he puts on his tophat, to where he flicks his fingers and it goes black, so it loops properly and still looks good)


*Sig*
*Size:* Horizontal, at least as wide as the original youtube clip would be preferable.
*Link:* *cues pokemon music*
*Border:* Solid black
*Text:* If possible to insert over the bottom right hand corner 'Lichborne' and under that 'Think Pink'
*Time:* 1:22-1:31 (From just after the first dance scene where they both start dancing to Clusso chassing the panther with flowers... and would it be possible to cut out the credits part? the actual words...)


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 19, 2009)

Kittan said:


> *Avy:*
> *cues pokemon music*
> Border:Black-white-black
> Time: 0:41-0:43, or wherever he tweens to the WATCH ME DEMONSTRATE
> ...





Raktus said:


> *Avatar*
> *Size: *Small, but still viewable. Preferably symetrical.
> *Link:* Link removed
> *Border:* None
> ...



These too.


----------



## Teraldriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Awsome job , thanks mate 
Will rep you and credit you when i'm using it.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 19, 2009)

Can I have a Senior Avatar, please? 

*Spoiler*: _Three pics, three seconds_ 








If it's possible, can you not include the txt, except the last pic when he says "my Dear" 
If possible 

Border-Normal 

Please and thank you


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 19, 2009)

Request:
Bitches don't know.
Size:150x150
Time: 0:28-0:30

If you really feel like doing this. 
rep and credit I'll do.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks, gamma! i'll use it next week!


----------



## Raktus (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the avatar... any chance I could get a lil more of the dance into the sig?

Awww, and it seems the avatar does this funky little color speckle thing when it gets resized to 64x64.... any chance you could remake it to that size?


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 19, 2009)

Raktus said:


> I love the avatar... any chance I could get a lil more of the dance into the sig?
> *Not without it including the credits, no.*
> Awww, and it seems the avatar does this funky little color speckle thing when it gets resized to 64x64.... any chance you could remake it to that size?



I don't see it, unless you mean the fade transition I put in all the other gifs.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, can't rep you, but I'll still give credit.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Stock: illiteracy as an example
Type: 150 x 150 avatar
Time: 0:03-0:06
Border: Yes


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you very much!!  
I know it might be a bother, but is there a way to remove the white spots, or just a have a plain white background...if not, then this is fine


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 20, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*
Link
Length: 5:45-5:48
Size: 150x150
Border: Any

*Sig*
Link
Length: 4:28-4:42
Size: Any 
Border: Same as avatar

Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 20, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Stock: Hyper Music
> Type: 150 x 150 avatar
> Time: 0:03-0:06
> Border: Yes





MasterChick said:


> Thank you very much!!
> I know it might be a bother, but is there a way to remove the white spots, or just a have a plain white background...if not, then this is fine





Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> Link
> ...



All of this.


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 20, 2009)

Same sizes & borders as I have now please ^^;
Link: Link removed

Avatar Time: 2:42 - 2:44
Sig Time: 3:08 - 3:18 (or 3:08 -3:21 if you can make it high quality =3)

Thanks =D!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 21, 2009)

Request, please :3

*Sig*
Link: X
Length: 38:00 - 38:14
Size: Any
Border: Black

Thanks in advance  And sorry for big link :/


----------



## Masurao (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks alot Gamma. Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Gamma I'll use it soon!


----------



## Kittan (Jan 21, 2009)

Kittan said:


> *Avy:*
> War Pimp Renaissance
> Border:Black-white-black
> Time: 0:41-0:43, or wherever he tweens to the WATCH ME DEMONSTRATE
> ...



Derp, I forgot the link


----------



## Itachirocks15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Link:War Pimp Renaissance
Time:1:43-1:55
Size 187x140
Text: (_Ulquiorra_) On top left.
Border:Normal, Black-white-black 1 px

And I not want look end gif.  I want look same Endless.


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

Didn't I request a a gif for Avenged Sevenfold's 'A Little Piece of Heaven'?

I can't find it.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 22, 2009)

Request
Type : ava
Size: Same as Heero's
Link: Link removed
Border: Basic
Time:4:18-4:21


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jan 23, 2009)

*Request*

*Size:* 100x100
*Border:* Yes, 2 pixel Black Border
*Time:* 26:20 - 26:25
*Effect:* Fade in - Fade out
*Link: *debate

Thank you!


----------



## oiliaN (Jan 24, 2009)

Size: Not to sure on the exact size. Its gonna be my signature and I'd like it to take up a good portion of the length of the forum. So really as long as you can make it while still keeping the proportions, quality, and file size good.

Border: Just a simple border will be good, plain black

Link: Link removed

Time: 3:50 - 4:01

Extra: Right after the screen blanks out if you could put up text that reads "The 13 protection squads" in a purple text with a cursive type font. and hold that screen for about 3-6 seconds if possible. Then repeat.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to request:risu

Size: 240x140
Link: 
Time: 2:57-3:08
Border:Normal

Thanks in advance


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 26, 2009)

Stark said:


> Didn't I request a a gif for Avenged Sevenfold's 'A Little Piece of Heaven'?
> 
> I can't find it.


I don't remember seeing it.


Hamaru said:


> Request
> Type : ava
> Size: Same as Heero's
> Link: this
> ...


This one.


shadow_wisp said:


> *Request*
> 
> *Size:* 100x100
> *Border:* Yes, 2 pixel Black Border
> ...


This one.


oiliaN said:


> Size: Not to sure on the exact size. Its gonna be my signature and I'd like it to take up a good portion of the length of the forum. So really as long as you can make it while still keeping the proportions, quality, and file size good.
> 
> Border: Just a simple border will be good, plain black
> 
> ...


Not at 10 posts yet. Sorry.


KakashiUchiha23 said:


> I'd like to request:risu
> 
> Size: 240x140
> Link: this
> ...


This one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Oy Gamma. You skipped me


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 26, 2009)

Request, please !

here

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 07:58 - 08:01
Other: normal border

*Signature*
Size: 260x150
Time: 07:05 - 07:14
Other: normal border

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Countach (Jan 26, 2009)

Heero you suck


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 26, 2009)

Vid:dynamic entry

Avy size:150x150
Time: 0:28-0:31
Regular border

Sig size: 300-320x150-175 (w/e works best in that range)
Time: 0:37-0:51
Also regular border


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahh why not mine >=o


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you know that episode of the Nostalgia Critic where the kid said, "I'm not a chicken, you're a turkey!", bui? Could you make a gif of the kid saying the comeback, along with subtitles at the bottom, and critic's reaction, bui? Here's the video for a reference, bui. (the clip is at 4:00 to 4:07, bui.)


----------



## Heero (Jan 26, 2009)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please !
> 
> this
> 
> ...


mine


Countach said:


> Heero you suck


negged


Shark Skin said:


> Vid:this
> 
> Avy size:150x150
> Time: 0:28-0:31
> ...


video removed


Chibi Buizel said:


> Do you know that episode of the Nostalgia Critic where the kid said, "I'm not a chicken, you're a turkey!", bui? Could you make a gif of the kid saying the comeback, along with subtitles at the bottom, and critic's reaction, bui? Here's the video for a reference, bui. (the clip is at 4:00 to 4:07, bui.)


----------



## Tyger (Jan 26, 2009)

request please?

Type: Avatar
Size: non senior member
Link: this
Border: normal
Text: none
Time: 1:00-1:04


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 26, 2009)

Son of a bitch I'm never going to get a new set... Well off to find another video for a set


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Request, please :3
> 
> *Sig*
> Link: X
> ...



Reposting as it seems it was skipped.


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 26, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: Non Senior Size
Border: Normal
Link: this
Time: 0:12-0:15

Thank You


----------



## ?verity (Jan 26, 2009)

*Type*: Avy
*Size*: 150x150
*Border*: Normal
*Link*: veoh link
*Time*: 1:32:52-1:32:55

Type: Sig
Size: whatever you want
link: youtube
Time: 0:01-0:15

thanks


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 27, 2009)

I need a siggy with the seize of 350x100 or 400x100 (i want just a reseize, no more effects)
Could you cut out that screen with the girls? 

(i tried via gimp but i dont know how to cut it out paint is easy but the qualitiy changes very bad, sorry for that)

And just a plain border (and try to hold the seize of the siggy under 70kb ) 



And finally to the animation, could you add tears to the short haired girl (on the right) 

They should'nt run too fast down her cheeks but either slowly.

Good luck


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you so much Gamma Akutabi. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Tyger (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you soooo much Gamma


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot Gamma!


----------



## Heero (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you !


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 28, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Reposting as it seems it was skipped.


That'd be murder on my bandwidth. Do you have another link?


YukiKaze said:


> I need a siggy with the seize of 350x100 or 400x100 (i want just a reseize, no more effects)
> Could you cut out that screen with the girls?
> 
> (i tried via gimp but i dont know how to cut it out paint is easy but the qualitiy changes very bad, sorry for that)
> ...


 
Kamishiro's shop could help you.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll provide a Youtube link instead 

Link removed

Time: 0:41 - 0:55

Hopefully, it won't be that big of a downgrade in quality.

Thanks again!


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay than i start a new request
Video: Click me


Sig size: 300x100 
Which part do i want?:  1:11-1:16 (only the people there and a bit of the clouds)

And just a plain black border


----------



## ?verity (Jan 28, 2009)

If that veoh link was too big can you make this avy instead?:

link: youtube

time: 0:07-0:09
size:150x150


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2009)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Link: stock
Border: Normal
Time: 2:37-2:40

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 29, 2009)

*Type:* Signature
*Size:* 270x150
*Link:* here
*Border:* Normal
*Text:* None
*Time:* 7:14 - 7:24

thanks ♥


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 29, 2009)

Set request.

Source: Gabbo

Avy: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted
Time: 0:49 to 0:52

Sig
Boarder: Dotted (If possible)
Time: 1:05 to 1:18

Rep and Credit thanks.


----------



## Tachi67 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank You Very Much, and for some reason I can't rep you, it doesn't have that scale thing


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. Well shit your sealed.

Just credit then. :/


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, will cred.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, will credit. <3


----------



## ?verity (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks will credit


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 31, 2009)

set request <3

stock for both: hurr

*avatar*
size: 150x150
border: *none, or 2px white*
time: 1:37-1:38

*sig*
size: your choice.
border: *same*
time: 1:59-2:13

also, could you make a second sig? same size and everything, but with  2:38-2:44?

thanks in advance! pek


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 1, 2009)

link

Sig:
Sizeever works best
border: 1px white
time:00:42--00:50

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 1, 2009)

Un-Chan said:


> set request <3
> 
> stock for both: hurr
> 
> ...





Tea And Cookies! said:


> link
> 
> Sig:
> Sizeever works best
> ...



Both of these.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

can't wait


----------



## Tunafish (Feb 1, 2009)

So, this shop is like my favorite place to request things. And I have a new one.

Source: (Use the HQ version, if you can) con

Set request.

*Avatar*
* Border:* No border; curved edges, too, please.
*Time:* 0:07 - 0:09
*Size:* 150 x 150
(I hope the time isn't too long... )The part where it keeps adjusting the image. Can you make it as though it's continuous?

*Signature*
b]Border:[/b] No Border. Can you have the edges curved?
*Time:* 0:14 - 0:23
*Size:* 240 x 150
Where it starts from the beginning of the school scene and ends on the black screen.


----------



## Countach (Feb 1, 2009)

heero is a lazy Canadian that cant figure out how to change the rep bars


----------



## Heero (Feb 1, 2009)

Countach said:


> heero is a lazy Canadian that cant figure out how to change the rep bars


ill report you next if you dont fuck off


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

Countach said:


> heero is a lazy Canadian that cant figure out how to change the rep bars



asshole, stfu.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 1, 2009)

Sig request please:

Size - What ever work's
Time - 2:21 to 2:31
Boarder - Regular

Link removed


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 2, 2009)

they look amazing, gamma. thanks!


----------



## Countach (Feb 4, 2009)

Heero said:


> ill report you next if you dont fuck off



Why so srs?**


----------



## Dash (Feb 4, 2009)

Set please.

Type: Avatar
Size: 120x120
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mFAUGTb8Jc


 Make sure it is in high definition. 
Time: 0:03 - 0:06

Type: Sig
Size: no more than 468x140 pixels or else it looks too big. 
Stock: same video, make sure its in high quality. 
Time: 0:00 - 0:10


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 5, 2009)

Next try
Video: Click me


Sig size: 300x150 
Which part do i want?:  1:11-1:16 (only the people there and a bit of the clouds)

And just a plain black border


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Next try
> Video: Click me
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get to it soon.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 5, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Sig request please:
> 
> Size - What ever work's
> Time - 2:21 to 2:31
> ...



Repost.....................


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Repost.....................



I don't remember seeing it, but I'll get this one too.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 5, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: What Ever looks best, maybe 460 x 140?
Stock:Stock.
Time: 0:33 - 0:43
Border: Thin Black One

Thanks In Advance <3


----------



## Dash (Feb 5, 2009)

Fap fap fap fap fap fap 

*reps and creds*


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 5, 2009)

Just an avy request.

Stock.

Time: 4:45 to 4:47 I just want the guy(Ali Al Sarchez.) The gif should end with his mouth open.

Boarder: Dotted
Size: 150x150

Rep and credit. Thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: What Ever looks best, maybe 460 x 140?
> Stock:Stock.
> Time: 0:33 - 0:43
> ...





Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy request.
> 
> Stock.
> 
> ...



These too.


----------



## Tunafish (Feb 5, 2009)

Tunafish said:


> So, this shop is like my favorite place to request things. And I have a new one.
> 
> Source: (Use the HQ version, if you can) happy bday sin
> 
> ...



Reposting, just in case. Sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Gamma


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 6, 2009)

Set request:

this
0:21-0:23
150x150

this
0:53-0:58
267x150

Thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 6, 2009)

I asked for it dotted my friend.

I'll rep you again if you fix it.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Feb 7, 2009)

Link removed

sig
size: whatever works hopefully whatever the biggest size is 
time: 0:39-0:45
border: none


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 8, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Set request:
> 
> link
> 0:21-0:23
> ...


This


Grimmjow said:


> I asked for it dotted my friend.
> 
> I'll rep you again if you fix it.


I'll get to it.


Tonberry King said:


> link
> 
> sig
> size: whatever works hopefully whatever the biggest size is
> ...


This one.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 8, 2009)

time for a new set. 

*avatar*
stock: Kouki Miyata
time: 1:20-1:24
border: 3px white
size: 150x150

*sig*
stock: Kouki Miyata
time: 0:44-0:54
border: 3px white
size: whatever looks best

thanks in advance!


----------



## ?verity (Feb 8, 2009)

Link: this

Avatar: 2:06-2:07
Size: 150x150
Border: same as last one

Sig: 1:33-1:47

Can you do sizes a small one and a regular sig size? If not just do the sig size.

thanks will credit


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh thank you.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 8, 2009)

awesome as always, gamma! thanks! <3


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 8, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Sig request please:
> 
> Size - What ever work's
> Time - 2:21 to 2:31
> ...



Repost.......


----------



## ?verity (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks but on the sig i asked for 

Time: 1:34-1:47

edit: and can you make the avy and sig with the hd version? thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Akainu (Feb 9, 2009)

*Signature*
Size: 
Link: The fuckers had authority (Use HQ version)
Border: dotted
Time: 1:30-1:36

*Avatar*
Size: Biggest for non-senior
Link: The fuckers had authority 
(Use HQ version)
Border: dotted
Time: 1:38-1:40


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 10, 2009)

*Link: *gameplay footage - Please use HQ version!! If you're having problems, you can download it here. Link removed
*
Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Black/White
Time: :28 - :30

*Signature*
Size: The largest you can make it without taking away lots of quality.
Border: Black/white.
Time: :05 - :18

thanks.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2009)

Stock: Link removed
Type: 150 x 150 ava
Time: 9:56-9:59
Border: Yes

Stock: Link removed
Type: Standard size sig
Time: 3:12-3:19
Border: Yes

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 10, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Repost.......





?verity said:


> thanks but on the sig i asked for
> 
> Time: 1:34-1:47
> 
> edit: and can you make the avy and sig with the hd version? thanks.





Akainu said:


> *Signature*
> Size:
> Link: Link removed (Use HQ version)
> Border: dotted
> ...





RyRyMini said:


> *Link: *Link removed - Please use HQ version!! If you're having problems, you can download it here. Link removed
> *
> Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> ...





Masurao said:


> Stock: Link removed
> Type: 150 x 150 ava
> Time: 9:56-9:59
> Border: Yes
> ...



All of it.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 12, 2009)

Stock: The Thank You moment in a Naruto video game 
Size: The biggest signature possible without taking away any quality
Time: 1:16-1:25
Border: Dotted

Thanks in advance, and could you have the gif smooth running? As in there's no stop at the end, so it looks like it just keeps running?


----------



## ?? (Feb 12, 2009)

Link: So enjoy this melodramatic edit instead.
Size: However you feel comfortable with
Time: :15 - :22
Border: Black

Can you please do what you can with it, it's the best one I could find.

Sig please


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 12, 2009)

HERE COMES A HUGE NOTICE


*Because of computer issues, I won't be able to handle any requests for what looks like the next 2 days or so.*


----------



## ?verity (Feb 12, 2009)

Whaaaat?!  That doesnt mean previous requests....right?


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 13, 2009)

The notice applies to them as well.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 13, 2009)

No problem man, good luck with your computer


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> HERE COMES A HUGE NOTICE
> 
> 
> *Because of computer issues, I won't be able to handle any requests for what looks like the next 2 days or so.*


should of hit me up with a pm, i would of got off my lazy ass to do some requests

ill get them


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2009)

lol i cant do dotted borders, anyone i missed repost


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 13, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Sig request please:
> 
> Size - What ever work's
> Time - 2:21 to 2:31
> ...



Repost.....


----------



## Masurao (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Heero, will rep, and cred.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 13, 2009)

It was much worse than I thought. I had to order a new motherboard and I won't get the laptop back until Tuesday at the very least.


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 13, 2009)

*Link: *Scantlation - *Please use HQ version!!* If you're having problems, you can download it here. link
*
Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Black/White
Time: :28 - :30

*Signature*
Size: The largest you can make it without taking away lots of quality.
Border: Black/white.
Time: :05 - :18

thanks.

_
Reposttt!!_


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 14, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Okay than i start a new request
> Video: Click me
> 
> 
> ...



Repost


----------



## ?verity (Feb 14, 2009)

Heero said:


> lol i cant do dotted borders, anyone i missed repost



I wanted the HD version but thats good too. rep and cred.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> It was much worse than I thought. I had to order a new motherboard and I won't get the laptop back until Tuesday at the very least.



That's why I sold my laptop before it got any worse than it did. What kind of laptop do you have? Dell sucks IMO.


----------



## Heero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Repost.....


video removed


?verity said:


> I wanted the HD version but thats good too. rep and cred.


it was, had to shorten it cause of lenght, colors, blah blah


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 14, 2009)

N.M cancel my request please.


----------



## YukiKaze (Feb 14, 2009)

Heero said:


> video removed
> 
> it was, had to shorten it cause of lenght, colors, blah blah




Ahhh thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 14, 2009)

?verity said:


> That's why I sold my laptop before it got any worse than it did. What kind of laptop do you have? *Dell* sucks IMO.



That's exactly what I have.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd just want a gif avy, thanks.  

150x150 (Manly on the singer and Girl) If this is to long for an avatar, make it into signature forum. W/e size works. 

Morrissey

*Time:* 3:18-3:26


----------



## ?verity (Feb 15, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> That's exactly what I have.



Well then you probably should just try to sell it after you get the motherboard.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 15, 2009)

Link: Link removed
Size: 150 x 150
Border: none
Text: none
Time: 1:57 - 2:00

Please and Thank you!!


----------



## Duffy (Feb 16, 2009)

May I have an avatar from here
Here

Time:1:04-1:06 If you can make sure Sakura lillte part don't be added in the gif.
Size:140x140 or 130x130 up to you.
Border: Dark Red or something that looks good.

And can i have a sig gif on the same video.
Size: The largest you can make it without taking away lots of quality.
Border: Dark Red or something that looks good.
Text: None
Time: 1:24-1:33


----------



## E (Feb 16, 2009)

Size: 300Xother possible dimension
Link: 
The Wall Street Journal 
Border: standard 
Text: none
Time: 1:01 - 1:12

and an avatar from the same video if possible, will rep again
size: 150X150
border: same
text: none
time: 2:58-3:01 (looped, if it cant be done, it's fine)

thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 16, 2009)

It turns out that I didn't fry the motherboard, I just had some speaker wire that was somehow cut(the wires have been insulated) and a bad virus problem. Should be ready tomorrow.

Dell.:sanford1:


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd like an avatar, please?

size: 150X200
border: none 
text: none
time: 22:26-22:31, if possible, I'd really like it to be looped

link: feat


----------



## Kek (Feb 17, 2009)

link: Link removed

avy (senior): 1:49-1:52

sig (your preference): 1:54-2:00

border: what looks good to you
Teaxt: none


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 17, 2009)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> May I have an avatar from here
> Iron Mike's prime rights
> 
> Time:1:04-1:06 If you can make sure Sakura lillte part don't be added in the gif.
> ...





E said:


> Size: 300Xother possible dimension
> Link: Iron Mike's prime rights
> Border: standard
> Text: none
> ...





Byakk? said:


> I'd like an avatar, please?
> 
> size: 150X200
> border: none
> ...





Kek said:


> link: Iron Mike's prime rights
> 
> avy (senior): 1:49-1:52
> 
> ...



Guess who has his computer back.:ho


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 18, 2009)

Request

Link

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 3:55-3:56
Border: Any

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 2:07-2:24
Border: Same as avatar

Thank you.


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2009)

from Gamma with love


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 20, 2009)

Heero said:


> from Gamma with love



THANK YOU 
I will wear it after yamato wood day


----------



## Kek (Feb 20, 2009)

Heero said:


> from Gamma with love



Thank you! but i also asked for an avy >.>


----------



## E (Feb 20, 2009)

Heero said:


> from Gamma with love



amazing 

who do i pay?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 20, 2009)

one track

time: 2:15 - 2:17

when ace tips his hat up with his finger and smiles

avatar size: 150x150 senior size


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2009)

another one from Gamma


----------



## ?? (Feb 21, 2009)

Can sigs be 10 sec? @_@


----------



## evo Force (Feb 25, 2009)

I like a signature please

Size: The same size as your Hajime no ippo NC sig.
Link:Link removed  or streaming link: Link removed
Border: Black 1px stroke, rectangular border (similaor to yours)
Text: No text.
Time: [13:15-13:18]--[13:19-13:21]
So basically the part where the girl kicks the huy and then the part where she says not to underestimate here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (Feb 25, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Katon said:


> Link
> 
> time: 2:15 - 2:17
> 
> ...


i couldnt do these 2, i kept getting corrupt files from the videos


?! said:


> Can sigs be 10 sec? @_@


they can be up to 13 seconds


evo Force said:


> I like a signature please
> 
> Size: The same size as your Hajime no ippo NC sig.
> Link:conversation thread  or streaming link: conversation thread
> ...


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 25, 2009)

Heero said:


> i couldnt do these 2, i kept getting corrupt files from the videos



Here is a different link with the length time remaining the same too: Link


----------



## Degauss (Feb 25, 2009)

ssssryy...delete this.


----------



## evo Force (Feb 25, 2009)

Heero said:


> i couldnt do these 2, i kept getting corrupt files from the videos
> 
> they can be up to 13 seconds



Wow, That was insanely fast. Thank you soo much  :risu:WOW

+rep


----------



## ?? (Feb 25, 2009)

Link: Link
Sig size: However you'd like it
Border: Black
Time: 4:38-4:49


Thanks in advance


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2009)

time: 07:04 - 07:06

size: 150 x 150

When ace stands in the fire!

this


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 28, 2009)

'ello again, heero. 

signature
stock: here
time: 1:03 - 1:14
size: normal size.
border: 3px white

thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Saiko (Mar 1, 2009)

Gif Avatar please of Mister Bushido in the GN particles.
Border: Black 1px stroke, rectangular border
Size: 150x150

6:33 - 6:35

Thank you !


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2009)

Ryo Sanada (Ronin Warriors)

May I please have this^^^

Same dimensions and border as the one I have currently in my sig.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 5, 2009)

Katon said:


> time: 07:04 - 07:06
> 
> size: 150 x 150
> 
> When ace stands in the fire!


Do you have another link?


Saiko said:


> Gif Avatar please of Mister Bushido in the GN particles.
> Border: Black 1px stroke, rectangular border
> Size: 150x150
> 
> ...


No link.


"Shion" said:


> blow'd up
> 
> May I please have this^^^
> 
> Same dimensions and border as the one I have currently in my sig.


This is good.


----------



## Enzo (Mar 5, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Do you have another link?



Laporta attacks Real Madrid 

time: 5:41 - 5:43


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 5, 2009)

Set Request
Type: Avatar
Size: Senior
Stock: Never die! (Cave Story. Free game that kicks ballz!)
Border: 1px Black
Time: 0:46-0:47

Type: Signature
Size: Any
Stock: Never die! (Cave Story. Free game that kicks ballz!)
Border: 1px Black
Time: 0:26-0:34


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Enzo (Mar 7, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


>



Thx for your help! 

REP


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 7, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Ema Skye said:


> Here is a different link with the length time remaining the same too: Link



Mine was forgotten


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 7, 2009)

you skipped mine too, gamma.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 8, 2009)

I had to shorten it a bit:


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey there!

Could I get an avatar?

Size: senior

Length: 1:25-1:26 (slightly speed it up)

Source:

Link removed

Thanks!


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a bad URL.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 8, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I had to shorten it a bit:



Thank you Gamma~ *rep*


----------



## Mori (Mar 9, 2009)

_Sig request_

Link: 
Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane
Time: 7:44 - 7:55
Size: 280x150
Border: Normal

Thank you.


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 9, 2009)

great stuff, as usual. thank you!


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2009)

0:02-0:05
0:48-0:50
0:55-0:57
1:02-1:04
1:28-1:30

hit me with your best shot

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mori (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks great, thanks a lot!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 10, 2009)

hey heero, got a request...

signature

size: whatever your standard size is...
link: R
border/frame: whatever is best 
time: 3:43-3:55

thankies!


----------



## Geek (Mar 10, 2009)

SANK YOO GAMMA!


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Sig request please:

Size - What ever work's
Time - 0:49 to 1:01
Boarder - Regular

Not let me be misunderstood

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd like to request

Size:250x150
Time: 1:00-1:12
Link: Link removed
Border:Black


Thanks in advance


----------



## Yammy (Mar 12, 2009)

I need a gif of something awesome to go in my sig


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 12, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> I need a gif of something awesome to go in my sig


I'll need a link first.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2009)

hey gamma (or any other gif maker from this org ), if you have no other request on your hands, you think you can do mine? perhaps heero hasn't really seen it... i guess i shouldn't have addressed it to a specific person... thanks...


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 12, 2009)

Size:150 x 150
Link: temari's a rockin
Border: Same as Gambitz & Mingming
Text: None
Time: 0:18 - 0:22

If it's possible, could both the Hunger (Orange guy) and the food be shown?
------

If not could I have this as an alternative:

Size:150 x 150
Link: temari's a rockin
Border: Regular Black & White
Text: None
Time: 0:04 - 0:06

I'd like the Gif to show just the area of the TV so that you can see the Hunger slide in.

Please and Thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 12, 2009)

Could you possibly round this gif for me?



Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 12, 2009)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> I'd like to request
> 
> Size:250x150
> Time: 1:00-1:12
> ...


Okay.


Mingming said:


> hey gamma (or any other gif maker from this org ), if you have no other request on your hands, you think you can do mine? perhaps heero hasn't really seen it... i guess i shouldn't have addressed it to a specific person... thanks...


What was your request again?


Gymnopedie said:


> Size:150 x 150
> Link: inspirational 80's music.
> Border: Same as Gambitz & Mingming
> Text: None
> ...


okay.


ZigZag said:


> Could you possibly round this gif for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


okay.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 12, 2009)

Mingming said:


> signature
> 
> size: whatever your standard size is...
> link: inspirational 80's music.
> ...



this one...


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Gamma! :3


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome gamma...


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks much


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 13, 2009)

Gif request plz =]

*Link:*Lazy
*Time:* 0:26 - 0:32 
*size*: 350x150
*and: *125x125 IF POSSIBLE, IF NOT dont worry about it  
*boder: *white 2px or 3px THAN black dotted border on the outside.

thanks in advance :]

if you have time. round this for me plz


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 13, 2009)

If I were to reduce the filesize to below 1mb, it would look like crap.


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 13, 2009)

perfect ;O!
but can you make to 0:26 to 0:33? 
when she take off the mask and show his face?  
if not, is ok thanks again


----------



## Superstars (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I would like to make a Gif request for a Sig!!

Size: Whatever you think makes it look the best!
Link: Here, remember?
Border: Frame/whatever is best
Time: 0:17~0:31 [14 seconds for a sig right]?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 14, 2009)

Size: Senior Members Avy  
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 3:04-3:05

Size: Sig
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 2:22-2:26


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Mar 15, 2009)

Want a moving avy 

Size-150X 150
Border-yes
Pics-




In that order thx


----------



## Siren (Mar 15, 2009)

Size: Senior 
Link: Link removed
Border: Anything is fine.
Text:
Time: 2:54-2:55

Size:[Whatever is best for] Signature
Link:Link removed
Border: Anything
Text:
Time: 1:00-1:14

Thanks in advance, you beautiful person. 

Apologies for making you listen to boy band pop.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 16, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> perfect ;O!
> but can you make to 0:26 to 0:33?
> when she take off the mask and show his face?
> if not, is ok thanks again





Superstars said:


> Hi, I would like to make a Gif request for a Sig!!
> 
> Size: Whatever you think makes it look the best!
> Link: Svenska Tjej: it's the grej!
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Svenska Tjej: it's the grej!
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Want a moving avy
> 
> Size-150X 150
> Border-yes
> ...





Siren said:


> Size: Senior
> Link: Svenska Tjej: it's the grej!
> Border: Anything is fine.
> Text:
> ...



All of them.


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 16, 2009)

a simple slideshow, please 


size - 150x150
border - none
effects - no fading or anything; just one frame after another

thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey can I get a set

here

Sig
Time: 2:24 to 2:25

Avy
Size: 150x150 *please*
Time: 3:08 to 3:09

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello, first time here, I believe! (:

I have a question: Does a link from a website that streams television shows legally work for you? There are no YouTube links for what I want, only CBC.ca.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 20, 2009)

Kakashi666 said:


> Hey can I get a set
> 
> Holy...****ing...CRAP!!
> 
> ...


I can't download it.


Aishiteru said:


> Hello, first time here, I believe! (:
> 
> I have a question: Does a link from a website that streams television shows legally work for you? There are no YouTube links for what I want, only CBC.ca.


Heero might, but I can't.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 20, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> .



Thank you + Reps good sir!!


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 20, 2009)

*Video* - The HQ of this: Link removed
  oran avi: what's the magic number?
*Size - *150x150 & 240x140 
*Times* - Avatar: 2:00 - 2:03 / 3:08 - 3:10 (do you mind making both? =3..if you do, just the first one)
Signature: 1:14 - 1:24

Can you to black/white borders like I have now please? =3


----------



## Kakashi666 (Mar 21, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I can't download it.






Here is the youtube link

Ouran High School Host funny scenes

Sig
Time: 2:24 to 2:25

Avy
Size: 150x150 *please*
Time: 3:08 to 3:09

Thanks in advance! :sweat


----------



## Tuanie (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks for the fix gemma 
<3 you!!! >.<


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 24, 2009)

reps as soon as you're unbanned


----------



## Tuan (Mar 26, 2009)

^ dont mind the other acc. mod will ban it soon


have a request 

sig:
size: 350x150
border: normal *like yours in your sig.
link: Ask Kirsty Thread
time:  7:40 - 7:53


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 29, 2009)

G'Day ^^

Size: Signature 

Link: Link removed
Border: Edges Cut off
Text:
Time: 0:04 - 0:14



Thanks a lot


----------



## Tuan (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks once again gemma^__^


----------



## Totitos (Mar 29, 2009)

I feel horrible providing youtube link.

Falcon kick

Avy time:1:12-1:15
size:150X150
Border: black&white
_____________________
Sig time: 1:24-1:35
size: I really don't know
Border: black&white

thanks in advance


----------



## CHEH (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Request for a *Reborn!* sig please
Link: 
Border: standard ~_~
Size: Big enough for everyone to see !~_~
time:1:08-1:19  with 1:23-1:26( i think thats 14 seconds altogether ~_~*)
Thank you! I will be very grateful!


----------



## En Too See (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooh don't fool yourself, she was heartbreak from the moment that you met her.

I'd like an avatar for the following time (1:12-1:14)

Black Border please!


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 31, 2009)

Signature

Size:100x200 (height x width)
Border: Yes
Text: No
Link
Time: 1:35-1:48

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2009)

Request Link

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:55-0:58
Border: Any

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 1:46-2:00
Border: Same as Avatar

Thank you <3


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 3, 2009)

Request.

Link removed

time: 0:31-0:36
size: 267x150
border: normal
Thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

Request for Signature.

Bleach opening 6

Link to raw for higher quality


Can also be viewed with megavideo
Naruto Shippuuden Episode 120 Streaming Link


Time:00:58-01:04
Size:384 x 216

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heero (Apr 3, 2009)

Totitos said:


> I feel horrible providing youtube link.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...





CHEH said:


> I have a Request for a *Reborn!* sig please
> Link: Link removed
> Border: standard ~_~
> Size: Big enough for everyone to see !~_~
> ...





En Too See said:


> Link removed
> 
> I'd like an avatar for the following time (1:12-1:14)
> 
> Black Border please!





Moritaka said:


> Signature
> 
> Size:100x200 (height x width)
> Border: Yes
> ...





Ema Skye said:


> Request Link
> 
> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> ...





ZigZag said:


> Request.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...





Xehanort said:


> Request for Signature.
> 
> Bleach opening 6
> 
> ...


ill do these


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Heero, if you can, please do from the raw. 

I forgot to say 

Border:Edges Cut off

Woops.:sweat


----------



## Heero (Apr 3, 2009)

Totitos and Zigzag i couldnt convert your videos for some reason


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 3, 2009)

dildo arrows

Will this one work? 

If not then that's fine.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2009)

It's alright Heero.

I'll come another time.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 3, 2009)

WEE! THANK YOUUUUU!!!


----------



## WaveDasher (Apr 3, 2009)

Request for a gif sig

Erhm, basically I saw this comparison gif where Neji pounds on Naruto in the Anime and it's pretty much the same movements as a battle in a train in Cowboy Bebop I think. Well recently I watched Advent Children just for shits and giggles considering I was playing the games and all and I saw a move that resembled a lot something that I had seen in Hokuto no ken.

Size: As small as the last one in your last post in height, but as long as you want (Although not more than 400.. pixels?)
Link: Link (HNK) / Link (FF7:AC)
Border:Normal
Text: No need.
Time: 1:08 to 1:13 and 1:20 to 1:27 for HNK (Basically edit out the part where Kenshiro spits out some blood and the rocks falling on him, for the time limit) and 3:40 to 3:53 in the AC video so that both gifs last as long. 

It may not be like, SUPER RESEMBLANT like the Naruto/Bebop one but I think it's just cool to notice the reference. If it's not possible (not questioning your skills, just the fact that it's like 2 gifs put together and it may not follow the rules) then it's alright.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally I found it. This should work.


1x01 Sneak Peek: Pilot - Watch Southland - shareTV.org

avy: 5:35-5:38 
sig:5:47-5:59


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Heero, good work.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 4, 2009)

I really like it, thanks dude.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Heero *rep*

I was wondering if you could make the sig a little bigger, if you can't I'll take it as is


----------



## Heero (Apr 4, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Listens to Cha-La Head-cha-la Intro before first episode airs tonight.
> 
> Will this one work?
> 
> If not then that's fine.





WaveDasher said:


> Request for a gif sig
> 
> Erhm, basically I saw this comparison gif where Neji pounds on Naruto in the Anime and it's pretty much the same movements as a battle in a train in Cowboy Bebop I think. Well recently I watched Advent Children just for shits and giggles considering I was playing the games and all and I saw a move that resembled a lot something that I had seen in Hokuto no ken.
> 
> ...





Totitos said:


> Finally I found it. This should work.
> 
> 
> Link (FF7:AC)
> ...


ill do these


Ema Skye said:


> Thanks Heero *rep*
> 
> I was wondering if you could make the sig a little bigger, if you can't I'll take it as is


well i could but it wouldnt look as good as it does do to the size limit


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Apr 5, 2009)

Link removed

I'd like a sig from 0:49 - 0:54 and an avatar from 0:23 - 0:26

Average size avatar

Sig Size: 420px x 140px - ish


Please and thank you


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Apr 5, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## Heero (Apr 7, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Finally I found it. This should work.
> 
> 
> tbnewswatch.com
> ...


no good for me

maybe Gamma can do it


WaveDasher said:


> Request for a gif sig
> 
> Erhm, basically I saw this comparison gif where Neji pounds on Naruto in the Anime and it's pretty much the same movements as a battle in a train in Cowboy Bebop I think. Well recently I watched Advent Children just for shits and giggles considering I was playing the games and all and I saw a move that resembled a lot something that I had seen in Hokuto no ken.
> 
> ...


i couldnt do this one either


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome, you got it to work. 

Thanks.


----------



## WaveDasher (Apr 7, 2009)

Heero said:


> i couldnt do this one either



Thanks anyway.


----------



## krome (Apr 7, 2009)

Avatar
Size: 150 x 150
Link: *this song*
Border: Whatever works
Text: None
Time: 0:39-0:40

Sig

Size: Any size.
Link: *this song*
Border: Whatever works, but should match avatar.
Text: None.
Time: 0:41-0:44


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 8, 2009)

Sig:

Size: Umm.. Standard size?
Link: Link removed
Time: 7:33-7:41
Border: Black and white one.


Sorry for the youtube link.
Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 8, 2009)

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

Avatar Request

Size:150x150
Link:
Time:15:11-15:12
Border:Just a thin black one

What I want is the looping of just the standing laughing part, you should see what I mean when you see it.

Thanks in advance to who helps me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 11, 2009)

Heero said:


> ill do these
> 
> well i could but it wouldnt look as good as it does do to the size limit



Ok I'll leave it as is, I want to use the avatar but the KB was too large


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 12, 2009)

Thankyou!  I'm not going to use it just yet, but I will rep you now and give you credit when I do use it! ^^


----------



## Heero (Apr 12, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Ok I'll leave it as is, I want to use the avatar but the KB was too large


ohh i didnt notice, i must of forgot to change the settings

ill re-do it


----------



## krome (Apr 12, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Let me know if I missed anything.



Thanks  They're great.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2009)

Sig Request

Size: What ever the limit is I forgot
Link:Link
Time:4:40-4:54
Border: A green and white one


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 14, 2009)

Sig request 

size:267x150
Link:Naruto Chapter 444 Predictions Thread
Time:1:25- 1:43
Border:Black and white one


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Apr 15, 2009)

link

Ava:1:50-1:51 (150x150)

Sig:0:48-0:53 (standard size)

Black and White border for both. Thanks!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 15, 2009)

Siggy Please!
Link: 
6:58 to 7:06
Size: Something like this one 
Border: Normal
Thank you!


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi!!

This time I would like an AVY [You guys did such a great job on my sig last time I came back].

Size 150x150
Border: Normal
Link: NF Café Mock Elections
Time: 7:20-7:23

Thank you so much REPS!!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 16, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Siggy Please!
> Link: thread
> 6:58 to 7:06
> Size: Something like this one
> ...



Oh you liked mine.


----------



## Heero (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Superstars (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you, your da boss!!!
+reps....


----------



## Cjones (Apr 17, 2009)

@:Heero 

Thank you it's great


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

That looks great.

Thanks Heero your the best. 

I'll rep you when I'm unsealed.


----------



## Byakkö (Apr 17, 2009)

Avatar

Size: 150 x 200
Border: Rounded (if that isn't possible, then no border please)
Link: running commentary
Time: 0:23 - 0:28 (looped?)


Signature

Size: 250 x 150
Border: Rounded (if that isn't possible, then no border as well)
Link: running commentary
Time:  0:53 - 1:00 (looped)


thanks 

The larger avatar request is because I'm going to have a large avatar again (probably) in the next two weeks lol


----------



## Heero (Apr 18, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Avatar
> 
> Size: 150 x 200
> Border: Rounded (if that isn't possible, then no border please)
> ...


ill do this one


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 18, 2009)

Yar, person whom I had not noticed before. I have chosen you as the maker of my next sig.
Type: Sig
Size: Just make it as large as possible, for a signature and without distorting it too much.
Link: 
Border: Thin, dark blue if possible. If not, just make it black.
Time: 00:10-00:19 Please discount the annoying face of Mega Man in the beginning of the 10th second.


----------



## uchia2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

Avatar Request

Size: 150x150

Link: 

Time: 0:45 - 0:48

Normal border


----------



## Heero (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## FrostXian (Apr 19, 2009)

Erm, thanks but mine is about 200kb above the signature limit.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 19, 2009)

Avatar please

*Video:* The Ring vs. Twilight

*Time:* 3:04-3:07

*Size:* 150x150


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2009)

Size: Senior members
Link: Theory:Shodai spared Madara's life
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 04:06-04:08

Size: Sig
Link: Theory:Shodai spared Madara's life
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 05:42-05:44


----------



## Tunafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Set Request.

Type : Sig
Size : 340 x 190
Stock : Master Cleanse
Duration : 00:27 - 00:39 ( From where they start pitching to where they stop. )
Border : Thin black border, like the one Heero did a few posts up.

Type : Avatar
Size : 125 x 125
Stock : Master Cleanse
Duration : 00:46 - 00:48 
Border: Thin black border.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 22, 2009)

avatar, please? 
stock
senior size
no border
2:12 - 2:14
thanks in advance! pek


----------



## Heero (Apr 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Avatar please
> 
> *Video:* [P-Z SUBS]Queens Blade 03
> 
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior members
> Link: [P-Z SUBS]Queens Blade 03
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





Tunafish said:


> Set Request.
> 
> Type : Sig
> Size : 340 x 190
> ...





Un-Chan said:


> avatar, please?
> stock
> senior size
> no border
> ...





Yariko said:


> a sig please
> stock
> 
> duration:41:22-41:29
> ...


ill do these


----------



## Anybody (Apr 23, 2009)

Heero!
I dont know if you remember me, but thanks to you i got in the gif bussiness.

Anyway i got a question:

Is a way to make smaller the size of a gif without deleting frames or killing the resolution?

Thanks!


----------



## Heero (Apr 23, 2009)

Yariko said:


> a sig please
> stock
> 
> duration:41:22-41:29
> ...


no video showed for me


Anybody said:


> Heero!
> I dont know if you remember me, but thanks to you i got in the gif bussiness.
> 
> Anyway i got a question:
> ...


turn down colors/web snap/etc

just mess with the settings


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2009)

are you serious?

but it shows for me


----------



## Heero (Apr 23, 2009)

Yariko said:


> are you serious?
> 
> but it shows for me


if its on youtube i can get it


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 23, 2009)

well i couldn't find it on youtube...

thanks anyway


----------



## Tunafish (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you so muuch!!


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 23, 2009)

Heero you are the best  


Thanks. Rep'd you.


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 24, 2009)

i love it! thank you!


----------



## Anybody (Apr 24, 2009)

Heero said:


> turn down colors/web snap/etc
> 
> just mess with the settings



Thanks i will try that


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2009)

Set request for heero:

Sig time: 1:05-1:08

Avy time: 2:35 -2:37

Sig Dimensions: up to you.

Avy size: Senior.

Link: star wars harry poter naruto death match


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 25, 2009)

Request avatar
Sesshoumaru (Inuyasha) or Itachi
Time:11:20-11:23
Size:150x150
Border-Thin black border

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quagles (Apr 25, 2009)

Suddenly I felt inspired to get a new set, and to work out as well!

Avatar: size 150x150
stock: Link
Time: 2:27 to 2:30 I guess 
Border: Regular black

Sig size: Uhh..big, pick what you think yourself is the best.
Stock: Same as above
Time: 3:10 to 3:20/21.
Bored: Regular black

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (Apr 25, 2009)

lol i also made your sig and avy by mistake, use it ya want


----------



## Raktus (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Masurao (Apr 25, 2009)

Stock: Jesus wasn't white!
Type: 150 x 150
Time: 6:58-7:01
Border: Sure

Thanks


----------



## Quagles (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that was super quick, did not expect that  many thanks  repped and will credit.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 25, 2009)

STOCK
Time: 007 - 012
Size: What ever is good for a sig


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 25, 2009)

can you make a gif from this comic ..
*Spoiler*: __ 



.



border: double black line


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Heero, though it looks like it got a little squished.


----------



## Sine (Apr 26, 2009)

request

stock: x
time: 2:40 - 2:43
size: 150x150
border: double black line

thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 26, 2009)

Moving Avy
Size-150x150

Rounded border
1st-Link removed
2nd-Link removed
3nd-Link removed
4th-Link removed



Moving Sig
SIze-267 x 150
Rounded borders
Link-x
Time-1:51-2:00


----------



## Tuan (Apr 28, 2009)

Gamma still working here?


----------



## Heero (Apr 28, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Stock: Heaven and Earth
> Type: 150 x 150
> Time: 6:58-7:01
> Border: Sure
> ...





Whips♥ said:


> STOCK
> Time: 007 - 012
> Size: What ever is good for a sig





MoominTroll said:


> can you make a gif from this comic ..
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Shiner said:


> request
> 
> stock: x
> time: 2:40 - 2:43
> ...





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Moving Avy
> Size-150x150
> 
> Rounded border
> ...


ill do these


Tuanie-sama said:


> Gamma still working here?


hes banned atm


----------



## Fin (Apr 28, 2009)

Ava and Sig Request 

Source

Avatar
Time: 00:27-00:29
Size: 125x125
Border: Black

Sig
Time: 00:18-00:22
Size: Whatever works for a good sig size
Border: Black


----------



## Heero (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Heero.  

Will rep, and cred.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Heero pek


----------



## Fin (Apr 29, 2009)

Needs to be 125x125 ava

Sorry


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2009)

Sort of odd

Can you shrink this down so it falls within the 150x150 pixel limits please


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 30, 2009)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: Naruto 446 Predictions thread (NO CHAPTER THIS WEEK)
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:26-00:28

Size: Sig
Link: Naruto 446 Predictions thread (NO CHAPTER THIS WEEK)
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:08-01:19


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2009)

*

avi : 150x150 / border

0:17-0:24

sig :270 x 150 / border

2:11 -2:22
*


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 1, 2009)

Can you make a red version of my avatar heero?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 1, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized set with borders. Dotted borders, if possible. 
sasunaru fluffy
Ava: 00:56-00:58
Sig: 3:45-3:59

In the HD, if possible


----------



## Koroshi (May 2, 2009)

I'd like a non-senior member Avy, any border can do
Personaltiy- just listen to this song.
Avy: 00:43-00:46


----------



## Heero (May 2, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: TwilightLink20xx
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





Velvet said:


> *TwilightLink20xx
> 
> avi : 150x150 / border
> 
> ...





makeoutparadise2 said:


> Can you make a red version of my avatar heero?





Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a senior sized set with borders. Dotted borders, if possible.
> TwilightLink20xx
> Ava: 00:56-00:58
> Sig: 3:45-3:59
> ...





Koroshi☆Star said:


> I'd like a non-senior member Avy, any border can do
> TwilightLink20xx
> Avy: 00:43-00:46


ill do these


----------



## josh101 (May 3, 2009)

a gif of this please
Here are you your answers. 
0:25-0:33

I know it's more than 3 seconds ( coz i want it for avatar ) but it's in slow motion so is it possible u can speed it up then make it a gif?


----------



## Belbwadous (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone has the gif image when Killerbee pwowned Sasuke and some guys where cheering for Killerbee?


----------



## Heero (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Koroshi (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Heero


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2009)

*thank you !!!! <33*


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 3, 2009)

OMG I LUVRS it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Thankies


----------



## Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

*Sig request*

Link:Feats vs Titles
Time:0:08-0:50
Size:267x150
Border:Black and white one

thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (May 5, 2009)

josh101 said:


> a gif of this please
> This thread
> 0:25-0:33
> 
> I know it's more than 3 seconds ( coz i want it for avatar ) but it's in slow motion so is it possible u can speed it up then make it a gif?





Soichiro said:


> *Sig request*
> 
> Link:This thread
> Time:0:08-0:50
> ...


i got these


Wolfxplorer said:


> Does anyone has the gif image when Killerbee pwowned Sasuke and some guys where cheering for Killerbee?




what?


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 5, 2009)

Request
Type : Ava
Size: Senior
Link: Source
Border: Standard
Time:1.05-1.07 or 2.58-3.01 or 6.14-6.17


Request
Type : Sig
Size: as big as you can make it
Link: Source
Border: Standard
Time:6.30-6.43


----------



## Tuan (May 5, 2009)

Gamma you are back! pek
stop getting ban 


have a request for you :3 

*Spoiler*: __ 




 

site:  desperate housewives dvd
time: 2:40 - 2:50 


same size as that one please and round border also =] 
thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Cuntacular (May 6, 2009)

*Sig*
Size: Just make it slightly big. The normal size.
Link: Who is more beautiful? Ino or Hinata?
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 1:50-2:04
*Av*
Size: Non-senior
Link: Who is more beautiful? Ino or Hinata?
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 0:43-0:45


----------



## Heero (May 6, 2009)

its impossible to fit this in an avy


----------



## Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

Heero said:


> its impossible to fit this in an avy



thanks 
rep+credit


----------



## Berry (May 6, 2009)

Request
Type : Ava
Size: Senior
Link: Chapter 443
Border: That curved edge one 
Time:0.01 to 0.04 Please let the meat pass across the gif

Cheers!


----------



## Meztryn (May 6, 2009)

Type : Avatar.
Size: 150 x 150.
Link: we are still evolving
Border: Preferably a black border, but you may add one of different color as you see fit.
Text: Shinji ( erase the existing text and type in "Shinji," if possible).

What i'm basically asking for is to re-size it from 100 x 100 to 150 x 150 - the .gif itself is perfectly awesome, so no changes needed regarding the timing, just the size.

Thanks!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 6, 2009)

I have a gif request 

Link
Avatar - 2:14-2:16
Sig - 2:16-2:25

Black and white borders for both, senior sized set, thanks


----------



## E (May 6, 2009)

special request rite here muthafuckas

and special as in, i got teh green 

*source vid:* Video Link

*ava:* 150X150, regular border
*sig:* 300X200 i guess, or w/e dimension works well; regular border


the catch is, i have no idea what parts of the vid i want, so i'll let you guy surprise me :ho

4 reps if i liek (i think i rep high, right?)

let me know if you're willing to do this or not, it's fine if you refuse the request


----------



## C-Moon (May 7, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> Gamma you are back! pek
> stop getting ban
> 
> 
> ...





Mιch said:


> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, FitzChivalry, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime
> 
> Posted by:
> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, FitzChivalry, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime
> ...





Berry said:


> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, FitzChivalry, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime
> 
> Posted by:


----------



## Tyler (May 7, 2009)

Vid:Here's the gallery



But its sorta tricky because I want the girl named Allison in my set and she appears for like a second, and I don't want Tyra in the ava. You will know who Allison is because they have her name on the screen.

Ava: 150x150 with pink border (Time:  3:5-:36-37?) Only Allison
Sig: As large as it can be without going over the limits also with a pink border. (Time: 35:39) I want it to end when the screen gets really static like.

If you cant do pink regular would be fine.


----------



## C-Moon (May 7, 2009)

I'll handle the rest later.


----------



## pajamas (May 7, 2009)

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Sine (May 8, 2009)

type: avatar
link: here
size: 150x150
time: 00:50 - 00:51 (the pen spin)
border: double black line

please


----------



## Shark Skin (May 8, 2009)

Link removed
Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41 
Black border on both


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Video

Sig: 0:05 0:17

Ava: 0:06 :08
Cred & Rep, thanks in advance. 
​


----------



## Heero (May 9, 2009)

pajamas said:


> Link removed
> 
> 0:05-0:06
> Where hes singing.
> ...





shiner said:


> type: avatar
> link: Link removed
> size: 150x150
> time: 00:50 - 00:51 (the pen spin)
> ...





Shark Skin said:


> Link removed
> Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
> Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41
> Black border on both





Morphine said:


> Video
> 
> Sig: 0:05 0:17
> 
> ...


i got these


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 9, 2009)

Request
Type : Ava
Size: Senior
Link: *Nagato is Rokudou Sennin*
Border: A 1 pixel border (white)
Time:0.10 to 0.16


----------



## Meztryn (May 9, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll handle the rest later.



Sweet! Thanks man, rep + credit f'sho.


----------



## Deviate (May 9, 2009)

Request
Signature
Size - Same size as the YouTube video, expected without the black sides.
Don't blame Sasuke for breaking bonds, it wasn't his fault
Border - 1 pixel border (black)
Time - 5:53 - 6:11

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2009)

Ava and Sig Request 

Source

Avatar
Time: 00:10-00:13
Size: 150x150
Border: Black

Sig
Time: 00:14-00:18
Size: Regular sig size
Border: Black

Thanks again.


----------



## Heero (May 10, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Link removed
> Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
> Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41
> Black border on both


not available in my country


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 10, 2009)

Must've missed this,thanks Gamma
Will Cred+reps


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2009)

Heero said:


> not available in my country


Damn. Is Brigade in the US? If so, maybe you could ask him to do it. If not nevermind, thanks anyway.


----------



## E (May 10, 2009)

excellent


----------



## Deviate (May 11, 2009)

I guess my request was too long. No matter, this is perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Tuan (May 11, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> Gamma you are back! pek
> stop getting ban
> 
> 
> ...




repost for Gamma


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 11, 2009)

Set request. 

Link
Avatar - 9:02-9:04
Sig - 9:48 - 9:59

In HD, if possible, and black and white borders around both the sig and avatar, senior sized, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

That's the best set ever!!! THANK YOU.
​


----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> here.
> Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
> Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41
> Black border on both



For Brigade or Gamma


----------



## Cuivreries (May 12, 2009)

Type: Avy
Size: 150x150
Link: Bolton have slapped a £20m price tag on defender Gary Cahill to put off interest from Arsenal. (HQ, please. ^_^)
Border: Black. Thin (width 1) on the sides, and thick (width 5 - or whichever size works best for you) from top to bottom. I suppose it would be the letterbox format. 
Time: 7:04 (It's just a still of Light's evil grin, at its widest, that I'm requesting, so PNG for me, please. )

Thanks in advance, Heero!


----------



## Wilham (May 12, 2009)

Type: Avy
Size: Senior
Source:falconpawn
Border: Thin and black
Time: 9:26-9:31

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Heero (May 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Set request.
> 
> Link
> Avatar - 9:02-9:04
> ...





Rezo said:


> Type: Avy
> Size: 150x150
> Link: Link (HQ, please. ^_^)
> Border: Black. Thin (width 1) on the sides, and thick (width 5 - or whichever size works best for you) from top to bottom. I suppose it would be the letterbox format.
> ...





Wilham said:


> Type: Avy
> Size: Senior
> Source:Link
> Border: Thin and black
> ...


ill do these

and anyone that was missed just post again


----------



## Koroshi (May 13, 2009)

Can you resize this to 125 x 125 and 150 x 150 Dimensions:
Just keep the Wood and Ronaldo's face. if you can't never mind.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 13, 2009)

Request

*Avatar 1*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Length: 7:06-7:08

*Avatar 2*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Length: 7:49-7:51
(This Avatar is for another member)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same as avatar
Length: 7:48-7:57

Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (May 13, 2009)

Koroshi☆Star said:


> Can you resize this to 125 x 125 and 150 x 150 Dimensions:
> Just keep the Wood and Ronaldo's face. if you can't never mind.


The filesize is well above avatar limits.


Ema Skye said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar 1*
> Size: 150x150
> ...


Good.


----------



## Linkaro (May 15, 2009)

I...have two request...one for sig and one for avy.
Ava
Size: 150 x 150
Link: clearly not
Border:any
Time: 2:43 -2:46 (at least to where Chimchar evade the attack)

Sig:
Size: Regular
Link: clearly not
Boarder: Any
Time: 2:38 - 2:48 (Cut out Ash and end when Candice finish tieing your sweater)


----------



## Roll (May 16, 2009)

Request:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar:
Size:125x125
Link: Nom nom nom.
Border: two line border (inner line-white) (outer line-golden rod)
Textne
Time: 0:26 to 0:27(the twirling hair part) kinda make it go on infinitely.(you know with out fading or restarting)

Sig:
Size: 264x185
Link: Same as avatar
Border: Same as avatar
Textne
Time: 0:32 to 0:34 Once again if you can make it repeat infinitely




Thanks in advance


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

Request for sig.

Sig:

Size:400x220
Border:Edges cut off
Time:0:17-0:20


----------



## Amethyst (May 17, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: 300x200
Link: Link removed
Border: Normal
Text: None
Time: 0:05-0:20 (Basically When They're Dancing...)

Can I Also Have The Same, But In Avatar Form? =] Thanks! 

Also, If possible, Could it not fade out... umm so it loops continously?

Thanks again! =]


----------



## Incanta (May 18, 2009)

You three make excellent animated GIFs. I see signatures and avatars made by you guys all over the forum! I just must request something, if that's all right. 

*Size:* 125x125, but if you need to reduce quality to have it that big? Then 100x100 will do.
*Link: * Beautiful Girl Website (HQ)
*Border:* Whichever looks best.
*Text:* None, please.
*Time:*  0:23 - 0:25

Thank you very much!


----------



## Heero (May 18, 2009)

Linkaro said:


> I...have two request...one for sig and one for avy.
> Ava
> Size: 150 x 150
> Link: *nightfire*
> ...





Kino-chan said:


> Request:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Aizen Sosuke said:


> Request for sig.
> 
> Sig:
> golden rod
> ...





Amethyst said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: 300x200
> Link: golden rod
> Border: Normal
> ...





Incanta said:


> You three make excellent animated GIFs. I see signatures and avatars made by you guys all over the forum! I just must request something, if that's all right.
> 
> *Size:* 125x125, but if you need to reduce quality to have it that big? Then 100x100 will do.
> *Link: * golden rod (HQ)
> ...


ill do these next


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 18, 2009)

Oh, hell yeah


----------



## Wilham (May 18, 2009)

It is so awesome!!!!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 18, 2009)

Gamma was suppose to do mine but he's banned.


----------



## Cuivreries (May 19, 2009)

Excellent work, sir. Much appreciated.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 19, 2009)

Avatar request.
Link: Here

Time: 1:36 to 1:39 *(Start with the Guy with purple armor's elbow and end with him doing the move Excalibur.) I don't want the Golden Armor guy in the avy*

Border: Thin Black

Size: 150x150

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2009)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: If Hinata decided to give up on Naruto?
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:55-00:56
(The guy lighting the flare)

I need this by Thursday please


----------



## Un-Chan (May 21, 2009)

yo, yo, word
i have a sig request 

stock
size - sig sized
border - none
time -2:05-2:14

thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Heero (May 21, 2009)

@Linkaro: its been removed both of em


Grimmjow said:


> Avatar request.
> Link: naruto the best
> 
> Time: 1:36 to 1:39 *(Start with the Guy with purple armor's elbow and end with him doing the move Excalibur.) I don't want the Golden Armor guy in the avy*
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: naruto the best
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





Un-Chan said:


> yo, yo, word
> i have a sig request
> 
> stock
> ...


i got these next


----------



## Amethyst (May 21, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## Roll (May 21, 2009)

Much Thanks!


----------



## Incanta (May 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for mine! *happy* 
They all look good.

Uhm, and I hope you don't mind that I just altered the pacing a little bit.  :amazed


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Heero, but you don't do borderless with edges cut?


----------



## Heero (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Thanks Heero, but you don't do borderless with edges cut?


i can do with no borders, but what do you mean 'cut' edges?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> i can do with no borders, but what do you mean 'cut' edges?



Like this.


----------



## ZigZag (May 22, 2009)

Avatar request



4:37-4:40

thanks


----------



## Linkaro (May 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> @Linkaro: its been removed both of em



figure....try again:

Ava
Size: 150 x 150
Link: crazyman180
Border:any
Time: 0:30 -0:33 (at least to where Chimchar evade the attack)

Sig:
Size: Regular
Link: Link removed
Boarder: Any
Time: 2:33 - 2:44 (Cut out Ash and end when Candice finish tieing your sweater)


----------



## Heero (May 22, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Nagato=another Naruto bitch!!!!
> 
> ...





Linkaro said:


> figure....try again:
> 
> Ava
> Size: 150 x 150
> ...


ill do these next


Aizen Sosuke said:


> Like this.


oh ok

ill do it soon


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2009)

Sig request. 

This video,

0:31 to 0:36.

Make it as big as you can. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

thanks, heero! <3 i know how slammed you are right now, and i want you to know that i really appreciate it. 

gotta spread.


----------



## Yondaime (May 23, 2009)

Sig Request 
Have you ever had sex with a girl under 16 and almost get in trouble?

0:11 - 0:18

I don't know, maybe about 250 x 150 (?) please.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 23, 2009)

Tried requesting at another shop but apparently it didn't work so I'm going to the gif master 

*Sig*

Link: source:
Time: 18:06 - 18:18
Size: Whatever works, as long as it isn't too small or has bad quality.
Border: Yes, pick a good one 

*Ava*

Link: Same link
Time: 20:29 - 20:35 (I know it's horribly long so if you can't do it I'll find another scene)
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Yes, pick a good one 

Sorry for the filesize also 

Thanks!!


----------



## krome (May 23, 2009)

Sig~
Link: 
Time: 1:22-1:29
Any size, round border.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 24, 2009)

Sig

Size: 250px ? 125px
Link: Fire Hound; Eye of Destruction (Kaliana Inuzuka)
Border:Normal
Time: 1:12-1:24


----------



## Heero (May 24, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> Sig request.
> 
> This video,
> 
> ...





Yondaime said:


> Sig Request
> This video,
> 
> 0:11 - 0:18
> ...





Toua said:


> Tried requesting at another shop but apparently it didn't work so I'm going to the gif master
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...





Uchiha Karin said:


> Sig~
> Link: This video,
> Time: 1:22-1:29
> Any size, round border.





IsoloKiro said:


> Sig
> 
> Size: 250px ? 125px
> Link: This video,
> ...


next up


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Forgot mine Heero?


----------



## Heero (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Alex. (May 25, 2009)

Thank you! It looks awesome. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 25, 2009)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## krome (May 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 26, 2009)

Avatar request
Could you make a gif of these 2 images - 150 x 150 please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link: 6-1 split in favor of upholding the ban.
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:29-01:31


----------



## Wilham (May 26, 2009)

*SIG request*

stock: THIS
size: 300x200
border: standard
time: 1:43 - 1:51

Thanks.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 26, 2009)

Thank you Heero!


----------



## Incanta (May 26, 2009)

I hope I'm allowed one final request -- (it's been more than 3 days) --  I won't request anything for a good while after this! Thank you very much!

*Size:* 125x125 (but 100x100 if the quality has to be lessened to fit)
*Link: *Trilobite
*Border:* No border please~ But rounded corners would be awesome.
*Text: *N/A
*Time:* 2:15 - 2:18


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Woot, thanks Heero, your the best.


----------



## Ryan (May 27, 2009)

*Size:* 150x150, if possible
*Link: *Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol rooting for Barça in CL final of tonight
*Border:* standard
*Text: *N/A
*Time:* 2:15 - 2:18 (Joey's moment)

Thanks man.


----------



## Byakkö (May 28, 2009)

Size: 150x200
Link: LINKIES
Border: none
Text: N/A
Time: 00:01 - 00:05


thanks!


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2009)

Video Sig: 1:20 : 1:34 Ava: 1:31 : 1:34 Borders: Rounded, if you can. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Heero (May 29, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link: THIS
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> Time: 01:29-01:31





Wilham said:


> *SIG request*
> 
> stock: THIS
> size: 300x200
> ...





Ryan said:


> *Size:* 150x150, if possible
> *Link: *THIS
> *Border:* standard
> *Text: *N/A
> ...





Byakk? said:


> Size: 150x200
> Link: THIS
> Border: none
> Text: N/A
> ...





Morphine said:


> Video Sig: 1:20 : 1:34 Ava: 1:31 : 1:34 Borders: Rounded, if you can. Rep + Cred.
> ​


ill get this soon, been a bit busy


----------



## Random Nobody (May 30, 2009)

I'd like a Signature and Avatar please, both from this link: *tt3195*

*Avatar*

Size: 150 x 150
Border: Black
Text: None
Time: 11:51-11:52

*Signature*

Size: Same as yours
Border: Black
Text: None
Time: 11:56-12:08


----------



## Heero (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (May 30, 2009)

*Avatar*

Stock

Size: 150 x 150
Border: Black
Text: None
Time: 00:56 - 00:59

*Signature*

Size: Same as yours
Border: Black
Text: None
Time: 01:18 - 01:20


----------



## Incanta (May 30, 2009)

Incanta said:


> I hope I'm allowed one final request -- (it's been more than 3 days) --  I won't request anything for a good while after this! Thank you very much!
> 
> *Size:* 125x125 (but 100x100 if the quality has to be lessened to fit)
> *Link: *[/url]
> ...


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

Thank you! Repped.

​


----------



## Heero (May 31, 2009)

Random Nobody said:


> I'd like a Signature and Avatar please, both from this link: sargoth
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...





Whips♥ said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...





Incanta said:


> I hope I'm allowed one final request -- (it's been more than 3 days) --  I won't request anything for a good while after this! Thank you very much!
> 
> *Size:* 125x125 (but 100x100 if the quality has to be lessened to fit)
> *Link: *Stock
> ...


these next


----------



## Krix (May 31, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Link: two
Border: Rounded
Text: none
Time: 0:33-0:34

Hopefully it'll be okay even if it's youtube. <3 There's a HQ button, too.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

can you get rid of the white background heero?


----------



## ?verity (Jun 2, 2009)

*Avy-

Link: youtube

Size: senior size

Border: same as mine

Time: 0:56-0:58




Signature-

Link: youtube

Size: as big as you can get it without it looking bad

Border: Two lines

Time: 0:57-1:10

High Quality if possible *


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2009)

Size: 250 x 150
Link: This
Border: Black and white
Time: 4:12 to 4:14

Just the part where he is humping the air. Please and thank you. :3


----------



## Peter (Jun 2, 2009)

Avatar:
Size: Junior Size 
Link: x
Border: Black and White
Text: None
Time: 17:23 - 17:26

Signature:
Size: Whichever size looks the best
Link: Same as avatar link 
Border: Black and White
Text: None
Time: 17:40 - 17:54


----------



## Heero (Jun 2, 2009)

Hime said:


> Size: 125x125
> Link: Kaka has signed for Madrid
> Border: Rounded
> Text: none
> ...





Revy said:


> can you get rid of the white background heero?





?verity said:


> *Avy-
> 
> Link: youtube
> 
> ...





Chee said:


> Size: 250 x 150
> Link: youtube
> Border: Black and white
> Time: 4:12 to 4:14
> ...





Peter said:


> Avatar:
> Size: Junior Size
> Link: x
> Border: Black and White
> ...


next


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Heero


----------



## Soldier (Jun 2, 2009)

Request
Size: Well, I'll be using it as a profile picture. I'm not sure what size that is.
Border: Black square border
No text
2:44 [With the four guys] as a repeating .gif, please. <3


----------



## Random Nobody (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Heero


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 3, 2009)

can I get an avy from this
normal border

from 0:44-047

thank you


----------



## Sima (Jun 3, 2009)

Request~


----------



## ?verity (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks heero. reps+


----------



## Heero (Jun 3, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Request
> Size: Well, I'll be using it as a profile picture. I'm not sure what size that is.
> Border: Black square border
> No text
> 2:44 [With the four guys] as a repeating .gif, please. <3





AliBaba said:


> can I get an avy from this
> normal border
> 
> from 0:44-047
> ...





Sayu Yagami said:


> Request~


----------



## Krix (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks so much <3


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Heero, will Rep.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

Avatar request:

Size: 150x150
Vid: Forbidden Love 
Forbidden Love  (alternate for HQ)
Timing: 21:40 - 21:44
Border: Well, if you could make a topside view of a boxing ring that'd be orsum (pretty much just a square with circles in the corners, two white, one red, one blue) or otherwise none is fine.


Sig request
Size: No real clue, as big as can be without going over the size limit whilst keeping up the image quality
Vid: Forbidden Love 
Timing: 0:36-0:38 + 0:40-0:46
Borders: Same as above.



I'm not picky about who takes these up, I'll be grateful for whoever does so.


----------



## Sima (Jun 4, 2009)

Uhm...I was just wondering when my set would be done, 

no rush, just asking.


----------



## Heero (Jun 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Avatar request:
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Vid: Hot Members, Hot Pairing: The Naruto x Hinata fc
> ...


next


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you

repping later, 24


----------



## Soldier (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Heero. 
Already repped.


----------



## Finkas (Jun 5, 2009)

Sig request
Stock: x
Size: Up to you, just make it a bit large
Border: Rounded borders
Time: 2:40-2:54

Please and Thank You


----------



## Sima (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 5, 2009)

May I make a GIF request? I believe I meet all of the rules and regulations, so I'll post my request:
Except this one, this one's hot as hell.
Could someone make me a signature GIF for the parts between 1:36-1:39? As for the size, I would like it to be the same size as the very first GIF that was posted in this thread, which I believe was 250 x 125. Thanks!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2009)

Heero said:


> next



Schweet.

In case you're going with the boxing ring and don't know, the coloured posts are opposite to each other.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 6, 2009)

*avatar* - 150x150
480p
1 pixel black border
1:31 - 1:45

epic scene


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2009)

Siggy~
Size: Doesn't matter.
Border: Rounded border.
Stock: x
Time: 0:53 - 0:59


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 6, 2009)

@AlexaStar: I can't download veoh



Innocence said:


> *avatar* - 150x150
> Modal Logic
> 1 pixel black border
> 1:31 - 1:45
> ...


Much too long for an avatar.


Uchiha Karin said:


> Siggy~
> Size: Doesn't matter.
> Border: Rounded border.
> Stock: x
> Time: 0:53 - 0:59


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 6, 2009)

It's okay; I've found the scene on YouTube:
*Danny Lilithborne*
In this scene, I would like the GIF to be made from 3:17-3:21 and the size to be 250 x 125. Also, no border for mine. Hope this helps you!


----------



## krome (Jun 6, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> @AlexaStar: I can't download veoh
> 
> 
> Much too long for an avatar.



Thanks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 7, 2009)

Make a .gif with the panels in sequence, please? :3



You can leave out the last one if you want. Please don't shrink it too much. And no border except the one around the panels, please. Thank you~


----------



## Heero (Jun 7, 2009)

AlexaStar said:


> May I make a GIF request? I believe I meet all of the rules and regulations, so I'll post my request:
> Set Please
> Could someone make me a signature GIF for the parts between 1:36-1:39? As for the size, I would like it to be the same size as the very first GIF that was posted in this thread, which I believe was 250 x 125. Thanks!





Lucaniel said:


> Make a .gif with the panels in sequence, please? :3
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave out the last one if you want. Please don't shrink it too much. And no border except the one around the panels, please. Thank you~


next


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

Much appreciated, mate. =D


----------



## Finkas (Jun 7, 2009)

Finkas said:


> Sig request
> Stock: x
> Size: Up to you (I'd like it a bit large though)
> Border: Rounded borders
> ...



Here you go Heero


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 2.

Type: Ava.
Link: X
Border: watever doesnt matter
Size: 150x150 (watever the senior limit is)
Time: 0:43 to 0:46

2nd one 

Type: Sig
Link: X Same as before
Border: none
Size: Whatever a normal size is.
Time: 0:00 to 0:017

(I know its a little long but it will be appreciated/)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2009)

Type: Gif (sig)
Size : 250x250 pixels.
Link: KibaHina- bring me to life
Border: What the hell is that? D:
Time: 1:19 to 1:24. I only want the guy who is transforming into the dark side of force.

Thank you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2009)

Dammit,thank you.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2009)

do you guys reduce the file size of gifs? just wondering, thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes(but at the price of image quality).


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2009)

i guess you can see what to do with this


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 9, 2009)

or


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you so much Heero!


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Avatar request
0:07 - 0:10
Rounded avatar


Thnx


----------



## Fin (Jun 10, 2009)

Sig Request
Source
Time: 0:05-0:09
Size: Whatever works
Border: Black and white

Thanks again


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks, maxed out my rep though. 

I'll rep when I get the chance.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 10, 2009)

Request

Video

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150 
Length: 0:33-0:34 (The Part where she winks)
Border: Any

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 0:18-0:28
Border: Same as Avatar

Thank you.


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2009)

link

Avy: 5:33-5:36
150x150

Sig: 4:07-4:13 
whatever size

borders are up to you


----------



## Morphine (Jun 11, 2009)

Video

Sig: 0:00 - 0:14
Avatar: 0:18 - 0: 21

Rep + Cred.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2009)

Just a sig.

Link:Bar?a vice-president: ''No player in the world worths 95 freaking millions''

Time: 10:16 to 10: 30

Border: Thin Black

Rep and credit.


----------



## Jaiveekins (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there. 

I just have a request for an avatar if you wouldn't mind.

Link: Looks like there are at least 7 candidates for new characters come Blazblue 2 or whatever expansion Asky puts out

I would just like the part of the girl with the green hair at 5:06 with the close up of her face with her tazer. 

I guess just keep that going, like a non-stop avatar of her tazer buzzing.

If you wouldn't mind that avatar being as big as you possibly can make it, and if possible would you mind putting a border line around it?

Thank you.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Gamma~ *rep*


----------



## stardust (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello there! :3

I'd like to request an avatar, please.

*Size:* 150 x 150
*Link:* [x]
*Border:* Any you feel looks best.
*Time:* 0.46 - 0.49 (stops at the part where she opens her eyes, and fades out, then goes back to the start?)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kek (Jun 12, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Rika (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





- Can I have this animated panel by panel? 

- Not sure how long in between because there are quite a few panels. 

- If worse comes to worst, don't use the last panel if there are time constraints. And because it seems bigger than the other panels. 

*Thank you*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like I can't rep you but I'll credit. It's awesome.


----------



## valerian (Jun 13, 2009)

125x125 please, because I'm still a noob. 

Set
1:24 - 1:27 Ava l 1:54- 2:01 Sig

Black and white borders please.


----------



## Cax (Jun 13, 2009)

A pretty open request here mate.

Fairy Tail and Hiro Moshima: Why isn't he sued yet?

I'd like from 0:55 to 0:58, then from 0:58 back to 0:55, so it's like a repeating loop, ya know? 

For the dimensions, the biggest size I'm allowed. By that I mean, the biggest size I can have without breaking the file size limit. 

For the border, a black dotted border, on top of a 2px white border. Like this, but make the black line a dotted black line, upon a white line, with another 1px line inside. If that can't be done, just a black border with a 2px white border inside that.

And now, I hope it aint stretching my request - could I have two copies of the above request? One in the normal speed, and one in slow motion/slowed down a wee bit?

Big ups to whoever does this in advance, much appreciated.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 13, 2009)

so an avatar from this hope you can see it

1:40:04-1:40:07

and a sig

from 1:27:50 -1:28:02

thank you<333


----------



## Z (Jun 13, 2009)

My request. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cannavaro injured!
Can you make me a gif of this video from 0:21-0:25 as a sig please?
The requested size is 480 by 240. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2009)

New request :

Cue dramatic battle music....

0:29---0:36

starting from the close up on the pegasus inside the boy's eye.

Signature,250x250 pix.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150 
Length: 00:17-00:20 (The helmet in the dark/day)
Border: Thick but not to thick.

*Sig*
Size: As large as can be without it being distorted.
Length: 0:39-0:53
Border: Same as ava.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 14, 2009)

*
Link: This

Avatar:
Senior 150x150 
Standard black and white border
Yumichika with the flower in his mouth. From 5:10 to 5:12 if possible can you loop it to make it appear to be constantly glowing?

Sig:
Same episode as avatar.
Whatever size you wanna make it as long is it doesn't take away from the quality.
black and white border.
4:53 to 4:58 End it before the last flower falls out of shot please. And fade black or something if possible.

Thanks in advance. Rep + Cred obviously. *


----------



## BlueLily12 (Jun 14, 2009)

type: sig.
size: normal
link: Tobirama
borderrmal
time: 2:44-2:51

Request pls.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2009)

A request,

Video

*Sig* 
Size: Like this
Lenght: 1:02-1:14
Border: Like this

*Avy* 
Size: 150x150 (For when I become a Senior Member in two months)
Lenght: 0:49-0:52
Border: Like this

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 15, 2009)

*I took a shot at my own request. The avatar isn't bad, but I don't like the sig much. I'm having problems looping the avatar and making it look "Natural."

Also, how do you add the fade out with sigs? If I can figure this all out I'd be happy to help take on some requests. 

Here's the Sig and Avy I made.

EDIT: I think I'm getting the hang of fading. I'll take a shot at one of the requests and see how it goes.


*


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 15, 2009)

*


BlueLily12 said:



			type: sig.
size: normal
link: Burnout4
borderrmal
time: 2:44-2:51

Request pls.
		
Click to expand...




Iunno how good it is but I figured I'd give yours a shot because it was a pretty simple request.

Franky, your video has been removed.

Echizen, The Luiz, and Super Mike turn off your sigs guys.

If anyone wants I can try some of the other requests.*


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

Really?

I'll get another vid.

Youtube isn't working for me at the moment, so I'll get you another link later on.


----------



## Heero (Jun 15, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Hello there! :3
> 
> I'd like to request an avatar, please.
> 
> ...





Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cyborg Franky said:


> 125x125 please, because I'm still a noob.
> 
> Set
> 1:24 - 1:27 Ava l 1:54- 2:01 Sig
> ...





AliBaba said:


> so an avatar from this hope you can see it
> 
> 1:40:04-1:40:07
> 
> ...





Echizen Ryoma said:


> My request.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





The Luiz said:


> New request :
> 
> Cue dramatic battle music....
> 
> ...





Super Mike said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Length: 00:17-00:20 (The helmet in the dark/day)
> Border: Thick but not to thick.
> ...





Pepper said:


> A request,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get these tomorrow


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you make an avatar gif of this ?

Will rep


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2009)

Post History
a request please
Sig 
Size: that you want
Lenght: 0:25-0:33
Border: black


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 15, 2009)

*


Byakko said:





Can you make an avatar gif of this ?

Will rep
		
Click to expand...


Bordered:


Non Bordered:


Hope that's what you wanted.*


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2009)

Lets see is this one works.

Set

Ava 1:28 - 1:31 l Sig 1:58 - 2:07, if that's too big then 2:05.

Ava size 125x125.


----------



## Z (Jun 15, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> 
> Echizen, The Luiz, and Super Mike turn off your sigs guys.
> ...



Sorry. **


----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Heero (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Z (Jun 16, 2009)

I love you.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 16, 2009)

thank you<3


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 16, 2009)

Type - Avatars
Size 150 x 150
Link - [iaraa_inc]Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! 137
Border - Normal
Time: 1st one - 0:29 - 0:32 2nd One - 0:35 - 0:37

Thank you and please take your time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks men!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks. <3

Rep given.


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Heero, you're an absolute treasure. pek


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 16, 2009)

*



You might want Heero or Gamma to do it. I don't think it came out very well. *


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 16, 2009)

Alright I will ask them to do so, but rep's for you for trying, thank you.


----------



## Rika (Jun 16, 2009)

It's gorgeous. 

Thank you!! 

Will rep when I can


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2009)

a request please
Sig 
Size: that you want
Lenght: 5:47-6:03
Border: black
if its possible only the parts when it pass zoro and then bonneys front when she is talking with him please

RAW's out


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Sig*
Size:Normal size (whatever works best)
Link: Here
Border:Normal(black)
Text:None
Time:as much as you can up to the text with filesize limitations.  So, maybe 1-12.

*Avatar*
Size: Senior
Link:Here
Border:Black
Text:None
Time:7-9 (the three headshots of the leads)

Thanks a lot.  Let me know if you have any questions.  This is my first gif request, so I wasn't sure if I was giving you good material here.  So, if something looks off, use whatever looks best.


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> Sig
> Size: that you want
> Lenght: 5:47-6:03
> ...





Nuriel said:


> *Sig*
> Size:Normal size (whatever works best)
> Link: Here
> Border:Normal(black)
> ...


next      .


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 17, 2009)

hello.. can I request 


Type : Avatar
Size: like your avatar lenght 
Link: has three right hands
Border: color red line
Time:01:13~01:06


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

My request has been forgotten i guess.


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> My request has been forgotten i guess.


look back a page


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2009)

a request please again
Sig 
Size: that you want
Lenght: 5:47-5:54
Border: black


Baikal


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> a request please again
> Sig
> Size: that you want
> Lenght: 5:47-5:54
> ...


you already have a request going

read the first page.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Heero said:


> look back a page



Just checked. It's not there. =\


----------



## Heero (Jun 17, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Just checked. It's not there. =\


yes it was


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2009)

Set


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy

Size: 125 x 125 and 150 x 150
Link
Border: Regular border
Time: 3:09 - 3:11

Just cut out the Black parts in the vid.


Sig

Size: Any would do
Link
Border: Regular Border
Time: 0:52 - 1:05

Just cut out the black parts.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2009)

oh well sorry I didn`t read that thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Heero said:


> yes it was



 Ok then. Thank you.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _request~_ 



Size:250 x 125
Link:Link removed
Border:Normal
Textne
Time:2:35-2:43




Thanks in advance


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 18, 2009)

Heero said:


> look back a page


OH MY GOD!! !! wrong wrong urlll!!!!!!!!! 

I give the wrong URL!!! mister mister Heero chan...  .. here is the the correct video URL I don't have a gag reflex



Type : Avatar
Size: like your avatar lenght
Link: I don't have a gag reflex
Border: color red line
Time:01:13~01:16


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2009)

Cax said:


> A pretty open request here mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cax said that he still wants it, he will be unbanned in 3 days :B


----------



## BlueLily12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Why was my request abandoned???


----------



## Libra (Jun 18, 2009)

*Signature Gif Request:*

*Size:* 200 x 200
*Link:* 
2:01 to 2:04 I think this is the advertisement
1:52 to 1:56 I think this is the advertisement

*Border:* None
*Text:* "Just tell him that you couldn't give him a hug, because you were out getting high." This line with the Child Sasori clip. "He'll understand..." This line at the beginning of the True Form of Sasori clip.  Then just the pic of "Sasori.  My Anti-Drug"
*Time:*  Child Sasori clip and beginning text, three seconds. "He'll understand..." and the True Sasori Form clip, four seconds.  Then the pic of 
"Sasori.  My Anti-Drug", three seconds.

I am so sorry if any of this is confusing!


----------



## Heero (Jun 18, 2009)

BlueLily12 said:


> Why was my request abandoned???


back a page


----------



## Heero (Jun 18, 2009)

Koroshi said:


> Set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





KakashiUchiha23 said:


> *Spoiler*: _request~_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sister Eda said:


> OH MY GOD!! !! wrong wrong urlll!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I give the wrong URL!!! mister mister Heero chan...  .. here is the the correct video URL Link
> 
> ...





Jeαnne said:


> cax said that he still wants it, he will be unbanned in 3 days :B





Jade Turtle said:


> *Signature Gif Request:*
> 
> *Size:* 200 x 200
> *Link:*
> ...


next


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 18, 2009)

Set request, pretty please~

Stock for _both_ is here.

*Avatar*
Size: 125 x 125
Border: Dotted border, please.
Time: 2:08 - 2:09

*Signature*
Length: 175
Width: 300 
Border: None, and have the edges curved.
Time: 1:35 - 1:45

Thanks in advance. I love you guys.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 18, 2009)

Heero said:


> [



Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlueLily12 (Jun 19, 2009)

Heero said:


> back a page



I looked back...
Still there's nothing


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 19, 2009)

*


Ulquiorra Schiffer said:







Click to expand...


Here.



Tunafish said:



Set request, pretty please~

Stock for both is here.

Avatar
Size: 125 x 125
Border: Dotted border, please.
Time: 2:08 - 2:09

Signature
Length: 175
Width: 300 
Border: None, and have the edges curved.
Time: 1:35 - 1:45

Thanks in advance. I love you guys. 

Click to expand...




IsoloKiro said:



			Signature please!

Size: 273px × 150px
Link: here.
Border: None
Text: None
Time: 1:46-1:49
		
Click to expand...


I'll take these two. Have 'em ready later on today.

EDIT: IsoloKiro, video in your link is only a 30 second clip from The Cable Guy. LoL.Update your link and I'll get it as soon as I can.*


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 19, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...



LMAO, I'm sorry. But did you laugh!? I bet you did... Editted the the above link.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 19, 2009)

*

I did laugh. Pretty hard actually. LoL.*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2009)

oh yeah!!!! heero you`re great thanks


----------



## Kobe (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi guys 

Emily send me here for a small job..

Here is the stock.

Can you decrease its size so it fits my 150x200 ava? Is it possible?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 20, 2009)

Lady GaGa Says She?s Bisexual

7:16-7:19 125 x 110 Preferably in high quality 


Lady GaGa Says She?s Bisexual

0:24-0:30 350 x 300 Preferably in high quality, too


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 20, 2009)

can you make an a 150x200 ava of this if you can with dark border

from 3: 33 to 3:42

Chapter 16


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 20, 2009)

^ lol byakko and byakko



this video
Avatar
Size: 150 x 200
Border: dotted
Time: 1:27 - 1:30


a signature too, please?

dotted border

150 tall and 300 wide

Time: 1:12 - 1:22



thank you so much


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 21, 2009)

Janissary said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Emily send me here for a small job..
> 
> ...


I don't know the kilobyte limit for 150x200 avatar users.


Bill G said:


> Here
> 
> 7:16-7:19 125 x 110 Preferably in high quality
> 
> ...





Byakko said:


> can you make an a 150x200 ava of this if you can with dark border
> 
> from 3: 33 to 3:42
> 
> Here


The filesize would be way too high.



Byakkö said:


> ^ lol byakko and byakko
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Diceman said:


> Set request:
> this video
> Signature:0.13-0.26
> Avatar:0.16-0.19(max size for seniors)
> ...





all of it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2009)

Set request:
msrkpro
Signature:0.13-0.26
Avatar:0.16-0.19(max size for seniors)

Thanks


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 21, 2009)

Sig:2.55- 3.06

Moderator Petition

in high quality 


thanks


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 21, 2009)

from  0:04-0:17

just a sig

thank you


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I don't know the kilobyte limit for 150x200 avatar users.



It says 341.8 kb but I don't know if that's the absolute limit


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 21, 2009)

Janissary said:


> It says 341.8 kb but I don't know if that's the absolute limit



If that's the case, I can't do it. The avatar would have *terrible* quality.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 21, 2009)

ok sorry to hear that, thank you.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 21, 2009)

*


Demon_Soichiro said:



			Sig:2.55- 3.06

band

in high quality 


thanks
		
Click to expand...




AliBaba said:



			band

from  0:04-0:17

just a sig

thank you
		
Click to expand...


I'll take these.*


----------



## Heero (Jun 21, 2009)

Couldnt get the slower one to fit size restrictions

@Jade Turtle: My text in imageready would not work, get Gamma or someone else to do it, sorry bout that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized avatar of this with a black and white border. 
Link
0:21 - 0:24


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you Heero.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks man,will rep+cred


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 21, 2009)

*



I don't get it. For as bad as the video quality is on the soccer one, the file size was huge. I had to edit the crap out of it to get it down to the size limit. So if it didn't come out the way you wanted I apologize. *


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 22, 2009)

]

Thanks


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> @Jade Turtle: My text in imageready would not work, get Gamma or someone else to do it, sorry bout that



oh my god! thank you sooo much heroo-chan.. your my herooo shrek,,


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 22, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> I don't get it. For as bad as the video quality is on the soccer one, the file size was huge. I had to edit the crap out of it to get it down to the size limit. So if it didn't come out the way you wanted I apologize. [/B][/SIZE][/FONT]



that's good enough, thank you

will rep later<3


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _avatar request_ 





Link: here
Time:2:19:2:22 
Size: Senior Member avatar
Border-None, but rounded edges




sorry to request again so soon, but I forgot to request an avatar. Hope it's officially been 3 days :<


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



thanks pal, but  i was wrong ,sorry for my mistake, if u can make it again from 3.00-3.11,sorry again*


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 22, 2009)

wheres my gif ???


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 22, 2009)

Size: Sig
Link: *vocaloia*
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:19-00:24


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 22, 2009)

Byakko said:


> wheres my gif ???



Filesize & time are too big.


----------



## Libra (Jun 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> @Jade Turtle: My text in imageready would not work, get Gamma or someone else to do it, sorry bout that



Alright, thank you.  I will still give you rep for trying.

*Gamma Akutabi:*  Could you please do this request?  Because Heero said his text in imageready isn't working.  Here is the request below.

*Signature Gif Request:*

*Size:* 200 x 200
*Link:* 
Sasori Child Clip -
2:01 to 2:04 
Sasori True Form Clip -
1:52 to 1:56 

*Border:* None
*Text:* "Just tell him that you couldn't give him a hug, because you were out getting high." This line with the Child Sasori clip. "He'll understand..." This line at the beginning of the True Form of Sasori clip. Then just the pic of "Sasori. My Anti-Drug"
*Time:* Child Sasori clip and beginning text, three seconds. "He'll understand..." and the True Sasori Form clip, four seconds. Then the pic of 
"Sasori. My Anti-Drug", three seconds. 

Thank you if you do do it, Gamma Akutabi!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 22, 2009)

Set please

Link: [/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 22, 2009)

Sig!

Size: 230px × 140px (perhaps if there's a better size that is more horizontal...go for it)
Link: Esura's album
Border:If it looks better to you.
Text: None
Time: 0:20-0:34


----------



## Heero (Jun 22, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Set please
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


i got this one

btw i fucking love this OVA opening


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 22, 2009)

Avatar request

Breast grope eh:ho?

the time is about the end of 0:27 and a bit of 0:28

It's with the girl laying in the grass

But can you loop it and try to make it fit together instead of tweening.

150x150
Normal border

thanks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2009)

a request please
Sig 
Size: that you want
Lenght: 4:01-4:12
Border: black


----------



## Caddy (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't find that gif of Yui's finger-wag from the K-On OP so if I may request it here that'd be awesome


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 22, 2009)

'Tis beautiful 
Thanks.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 22, 2009)

some lulz

sig- 1:98-2:06

avy- 1:46-1:49


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

[IMG=Is that better, Naruto-kun? "Mmm, a little lower..." X3]http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs47/i/2009/173/7/b/Naruhina__Gentle_fist_massage_by_Nishi06.jpg[/IMG]

Sig - 0:36 - 0:41


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 23, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Kanata Route
> 
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> a request please
> Sig
> Size: that you want
> Lenght: 4:01-4:12
> ...





Caddy said:


> I can't find that gif of Yui's finger-wag from the K-On OP so if I may request it here that'd be awesome


I don't watch K-On, so tell me if this is the right vid.



Tonberry King said:


> I don't watch K-On, so tell me if this is the right vid.
> 
> sig- 1:98-2:06
> 
> avy- 1:46-1:49





Izumi said:


> Sorry. I meant to give this link.
> I don't watch K-On, so tell me if this is the right vid.
> 
> 0:36 - 0:41
> ...


Now it's a video.


Jade Turtle said:


> Alright, thank you.  I will still give you rep for trying.
> 
> *Gamma Akutabi:*  Could you please do this request?  Because Heero said his text in imageready isn't working.  Here is the request below.
> 
> ...



I'll get all of this.





In the morning.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry. I meant to give this link.
Newsweek

0:36 - 0:41

Get this done in the morning too.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually, I'll do it now


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. It's awesome. 
Reps + Cred


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for putting a border too because i totally forgot to ask for one


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Heero (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2009)

Your the man Heero. Appreciate it.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, it's me again, with another GIF request. Here it is:
Video: Anime-Dreamz (High Quality please)
Time: 2:39 (starting with the girl)-2:55. If you can't manage that length, end it at 2:49.
GIF size: signature size, 250 x 150, as long as it doesn't distort the GIF. If it does, make it a size that is big enough so I can see it, but small enough so that it's high quality. I'm sorry if this sounds demanding, but it will be very appreciated.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, that was fast!  Thank you so much Gamma Akutabi!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 24, 2009)

because you said my gundam one would be too much can i have one of this


Sizetar senior
Link:Link removed
Border: black
Time:00:07 to OO:10 (to see his face basically)


----------



## Springlake (Jun 24, 2009)

Size: Senior Avatar
Link: OOC thread
Border: Black
Time: 1:40-1:41 (The scene with the guy in my current avatar, if possible it would be cool it you could give some extra time on the first and final frames since it's such a short scene, so it's easier to see what happens if you know what I mean  )

Thank you very much.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 24, 2009)

Size: As big as you can make it? 
Link: OOC thread
Time: 10:18 - 10:28

Itachi lift's his head and open his eyes completely at the 10:28 mark. However, in the next half second, their is also a shot of Orochimaru's face. I don't want Orochimaru's face in it.  Hopefully that's possible.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, I would like a GIF please:

Size: 400 x 225
Link: don't click this link...
Border: As you wish
Text: 
Time: These two scenes, together in one GIF, from *0:53 to 0:57* & *1:00 to 1:02**.

*I would like it from when Nami is laying on the ground on her back from both clips, but, only the scenes when she's on the ground, not including the guards.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## GetsugaTenshou (Jun 24, 2009)

May I give a hand to you guys? 
*@**Byakko
**(It would be better if the video quality was fine.*)​ ​


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2009)

Size: senior size (avy)
Link: *link*
Border: black
Time: 1:22 - 1:25 and 1:38 - 1:41

please thank you


----------



## Libra (Jun 25, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Actually, I'll do it now
> ]



Thank you Gamma Akutabi!

I really like it.  It is a very great Gif!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 25, 2009)

GetsugaTenshou said:


> May I give a hand to you guys?
> *@**Byakko
> **(It would be better if the video quality was fine.*)​ ​



its perfect


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Jun 26, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


>



Thank you very, very much. I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2009)

oh my gosh.. you.are.awesome  

+repss!!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 26, 2009)

Back here again. :ho

Size - Ava 125 x 125
Stock
0:06 - 0:09

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Springlake (Jun 26, 2009)

AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Heero (Jun 26, 2009)

GetsugaTenshou said:


> May I give a hand to you guys?
> *@**Byakko
> **(It would be better if the video quality was fine.*)​ ​


sure            .


----------



## Sine (Jun 26, 2009)

type: avatar
size: 150x150
link: Regression
border: one with a white border. one with a double black border
time: 0:56 - 0:59

could i get this done please


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 27, 2009)

Just because it´s been a long time since we´ve met, you should at least recognize the face of a comrade. Because...it´s hurtful for the one who calls you.

avy: 2:35-2:38

sig: 3:03-3:17

edit: fixed lol


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 27, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> Devilguy
> 
> avy: 2:35-2:38
> 
> sig: 3:03-3:17



lol wut


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 27, 2009)

did i do something wrong?


----------



## Heero (Jun 27, 2009)

Tonberry King said:


> did i do something wrong?


well your link goes to the first page of this thread.


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 27, 2009)

oh lol i forgot i linked it to a friend  
i fixed it


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: 270 x 150
Link: Here
Border: Regular
Time: 6:34 to 6:46

(If you could can you push the HD button )


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a request 

Type: Sig
Size: what you want
Link: Tornado Temari Themes
Border: black
Time:4:48- 5:03

without frankyand chopper part if its possible, only part of usopp and luffy and namis part


----------



## Izumi (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Avatar

Timeframe: 2:37 - 2:40 (The part where the camera spins around the two lady and then stops right in front of them)
Size: 100x100
Border: Solid black border

Link: Link removed


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks you


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 28, 2009)

i can't rep sorry


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2009)

woow thanks men!!!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: 270 x 150
Link:  Taiyou no Gravity (English)
Border: Regular
Time: 0:46 - 0:56

^^ Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2009)

Size: Senior Member Avy
Link: The ANTI Naru/Hina
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:11-00:13 (When he hits his hand with the hammer)

Size: Sig
Link: The ANTI Naru/Hina
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:11-00:17


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't worry, it's been more than three days since my last request. 

Stock : *I bring part 3*

*Avatar*
Border: Small, thin border in black. Can I has curved edges, please? 
Size: 125 x 125
Time:  2:40 - 2:41 
Just the hugging part that goes in and out of focus, nothing else. Don't add the fade out-- can you make it seem as if it's merely readjusting the image?


*Signature*
Border: Small thin border in black, with the corners curved~
Time: 3:00 - 3:11
Width: 300
Height : 175
Starting at the part where the panels fall, ending at the weapons crossing.

Thank you guys! I know ya'll are flowing with request atm.


----------



## Misha (Jun 29, 2009)

Type: Sig
Size: 350 x 220
Link: *I bring part 3*
Border: Regular
Time: 0:59 - 1:15


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 30, 2009)

*Avatar:*
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Rounded with dotted borders. Is it possible to have the color be a gradient of green and yellow? Like the color green in the vid?
Time: 0:37 - 0:40
Link: moral hazard
No transitions please. Just have it loop.

*Sig:*
Size: 240 x 150
Border: Same as avatar
Time: 0:47 - 0:55
No transitions either. Just have it loop also.
Link: Same as avvy

HQ for the vids please 

*EDITED:*
added the links


----------



## Heero (Jun 30, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Avatar
> 
> Timeframe: 2:37 - 2:40 (The part where the camera spins around the two lady and then stops right in front of them)
> Size: 100x100
> ...





Shinobi Nikki said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: 270 x 150
> Link: "Itachi Likes Candy = Double Entendre"
> Border: Regular
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> Size: Senior Member Avy
> Link: "Itachi Likes Candy = Double Entendre"
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





Tunafish said:


> Don't worry, it's been more than three days since my last request.
> 
> Stock : "Itachi Likes Candy = Double Entendre"
> 
> ...





angstyteenmuffin said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: 350 x 220
> Link: "Itachi Likes Candy = Double Entendre"
> Border: Regular
> Time: 0:59 - 1:15


ill do these


Tomochii-Chan said:


> *Avatar:*
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: Rounded with dotted borders. Is it possible to have the color be a gradient of green and yellow? Like the color green in the vid?
> Time: 0:37 - 0:40
> ...


you forgot your link/sig


----------



## Otori (Jun 30, 2009)

Avatar:
Size: 125 x 125
Border: Rounded. White Dotted Border
Stock: Marduk...
Hmm the words aren't needed. Just a close up of face and some of the phone.


Sig:
Size: 240 x 150
Border: Rounded. Normal border
Stock: Marduk...
Time: 20:03 - 20:06
Just have it loop as smoothly as possible. >:3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 30, 2009)

Whoops, sorry about that Heero 
Added the links :3


----------



## TobiSan (Jun 30, 2009)

Avatar:
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Rounded. White Border
Stock: Kankuro
0:39 - 0:41, where he said one tail, two tail, Im tobi!DUH.

And I would like it with those subs, otherwise its pointless.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to request 

*Avatar*
*size:* senior member ava
*link:* 
*time:* 2:15-2:18
*border:* none, but rounded edges, please


*Sig*
*size: *240x150
*link:* 
*time:* 3:13-3:19
*border: *normal


Thanks in advance


----------



## Heero (Jul 1, 2009)

@Shinobi Nikki: link was removed


----------



## stardust (Jul 1, 2009)

*Video*; [x]
*Size*; 150 x 150
*Border*; the usual kind of white line?
*Time*; 0.54 - 0.57

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2009)

[x]

*Sig*

Time: 0:12-0:25
Border: normal


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> *Video*; [x]
> *Size*; 150 x 150
> *Border*; the usual kind of white line?
> *Time*; 0.54 - 0.57
> ...


Private video. Can't download.


Super Mike said:


> [x]
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...





Nuriel said:


> *Size:* maybe like this...
> 
> *Link:* [x]
> *Border*: Black
> ...



I'll get these.


----------



## Heero (Jul 1, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *Avatar:*
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: Rounded with dotted borders. Is it possible to have the color be a gradient of green and yellow? Like the color green in the vid?
> Time: 0:37 - 0:40
> ...





Otori said:


> Avatar:
> Size: 125 x 125
> Border: Rounded. White Dotted Border
> Stock: [x]
> ...





TobiSan said:


> Avatar:
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: Rounded. White Border
> Stock: What Else Is There vid
> ...





KakU Camui said:


> I'd like to request
> 
> *Avatar*
> *size:* senior member ava
> ...


i got these


----------



## Suzie (Jul 1, 2009)

AVATAR
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* black border
*Time:* 20:36 - 20:39

SIGNATURE
*Size:* 240x150
*Border:* black border
*Time:* 20:20 - 20:30

*Video:* Set


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2009)

Kurogane said:


> AVATAR
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Border:* black border
> *Time:* 20:36 - 20:39
> ...



I'll get it.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sig
Link: Oh so trollable.
Size: 260x150
Time: 2:00-2:10


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 2, 2009)

Since the vid was removed, could you do this one Heero?

Sig
Link: Ezyfile
Size: 260x150
Time: 0:59 - 1:04

^__^


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 2, 2009)

a sig from this 

normal border
 from 2:04-2:12

thank you<3

i dont need it right now


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2009)

i have a request please

sig
size:that you want
border:black
Time:5:47 - 6:10
Link:I love this song, IMO

without usopps part pleas but if its too long I prefer it a little quick or you can cut the parts of all crew except nami and luffy parts. thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 2, 2009)

HK-47 said:


> Sig
> Link: here
> Size: 260x150
> Time: 2:00-2:10


This


Yαriko said:


> a sig from this
> 
> normal border
> from 2:04-2:12
> ...


This


luffy no haki said:


> i have a request please
> 
> sig
> size:that you want
> ...


and this.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 2, 2009)

Can I have a sig from this video
Length: 0:20-0:26 (Any border will do)
Thank You


----------



## Suzie (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 4, 2009)

thank you so much

I love it


----------



## krome (Jul 4, 2009)

Sig~
Size: Doesn't matter
Time: 0:46 - 0:54
Link: x
Border: Rounded


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 4, 2009)

Sig!

Size: 230px ? 140px (perhaps if there's a better size that is more horizontal...go for it)
Link: Original.
Border:If it looks better to you.
Text: None
Time: 3:10-3:24


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2009)

oyeah thanks it is exactly that I want thanks!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2009)

here

For the Sig: 55 secs(When the eye is opening)-57secs(When Ragna's hand glows)
Avi: 58 secs-1 min 2 secs(Should be within 14 secs)

Avi: 125x125
Sig: 250x354

Take your time. Thank you.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 5, 2009)

can you make this into an ava heero?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Gamma! *rep*


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 5, 2009)

Size: 300x200
Link:FAPART TIEM!!!
Border: rounded edge
Text: none
Time: 0:02 - 0:15 (end the gif directly after the two kicks)

Thank you.


----------



## Heero (Jul 5, 2009)

@TobiSan: i cant view the vid


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

YAY! 
Oh btw Heero, I asked for a dotted border with a color gradient of green and yellow. If you can't do the gradient thing then just a green dotted border please?


----------



## Heero (Jul 5, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> YAY!
> Oh btw Heero, I asked for a dotted border with a color gradient of green and yellow. If you can't do the gradient thing then just a green dotted border please?


actually i couldnt do either


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

Awee ok then. Thanks anyways! 

*EDIT:*
Ok sorry to bother again but since you can't do the dotted border thing, can I have the white borders taken out instead?


----------



## TobiSan (Jul 5, 2009)

Avatar:
Size: 120 x 120
Border: Rounded. White Border
Stock: DA
0:39 - 0:41, where he said one tail, two tail, Im tobi!DUH.

And I would like it with those subs, otherwise its pointless.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Avatar: Senior, 150x150
Border: Rounded with a white border, similar to the Hatsune one Heero did.
Stock: I have this one
5:00 - 5:08

Thank you <3


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Link removed
> 
> *Sig*
> 
> ...



this                         .


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 5, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Awee ok then. Thanks anyways!
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Ok sorry to bother again but since you can't do the dotted border thing, can I have the white borders taken out instead?


I could do that if you want.


TobiSan said:


> Avatar:
> Size: 120 x 120
> Border: Rounded. White Border
> Stock: DL link
> ...


Okay


Super Mike said:


> this                         .



Okay


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## Hawkeyes (Jul 5, 2009)

Signature
Size: 300 x 250
Link:Phantom Requiem for the Phantom Episode 14 SUB

Time: 20:21-20:38
Border: nothing special, just straight edges

credit and rep


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2009)

I tried the rounded border with dotted lines but it looked ugly:


----------



## TobiSan (Jul 6, 2009)

Signature:
Size: 250 x 125
Border: Rounded. White Border
Stock: Negi = Nagi
0:39 - 0:41, where he said one tail, two tail, Im tobi!DUH.


Yes its the same, I just want a sig too


----------



## Fin (Jul 6, 2009)

Avatar request

Link

Size: 150x150
Time: 00:33-00:44
Boarder: black and white

Thanks my sugar plum.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jul 6, 2009)

Heero said:


> @TobiSan: i cant view the vid


Wow, thanks Heero! Looks awesome!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 6, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I tried the rounded border with dotted lines but it looked ugly:



PERFECT! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jul 6, 2009)

*


Fin said:



			Avatar request

Link

Size: 150x150
Time: 00:33-00:44
Boarder: black and white

Thanks my sugar plum.
		
Click to expand...


That's way too long for an avatar.



SakuraUchiha09 said:



			Request please.

Link: Link
Type: Sig
Length: 3:57 - 4:08
Size: 200x150
Border: Black and White.
Thanks in advance.

Click to expand...


Be done in the morning.*


----------



## Kairi (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you much Gamma, I love it.


----------



## Ina (Jul 6, 2009)

link
sig 250x170 (or whatever fits best)
no boarder
time: 1:08 - 1:15


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2009)

Je its me again I have a request please
sig
size:that you want
border:black
Time:3:13-3:30
Link:

if its possible the complete sequence until nami finish her expression without Lolas part please


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 6, 2009)

The part I was aiming for was where the red spy kills the sniper, and the blu spy talking again, if you could fix it cool, until then I'll still use this.

Reps.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jul 6, 2009)

*I think 200x150 looks ugly. LoL. 
But here:


*


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *I think 200x150 looks ugly. LoL.
> But here:
> 
> 
> *



YAY!
Looks awesome!
Rep!


----------



## Incanta (Jul 7, 2009)

Type : Avatar
Size: 126x126 (not stretched if possible)
Link: Link removed
Border: None. Rounded corners. 
Time: 01:06 - 1:08 (or whenever that scene ends)

If it's OK, would you be able to make the animation a bit slower? And at the end, have it pause for a few seconds so the loop isn't all that fast as to hurt the eyes.


Sorry for my pickiness -- I really appreciate your work. Keep at it, and thank you!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Sig
Link: Trafalgar
Size: 260x150
Time: 0:59 - 1:04

Thanks in adv.


----------



## Fin (Jul 7, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> That's way too long for an avatar.
> *



Then make it 00:39-00:44.


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 8, 2009)

Link: 
Type:Avatar
Length: 8:02 - 8:04
Size: Same size as Ulquiorra schniffer ( he has a post in this page.)
Border: Black and White.

Holy crap Ulquiorra! YOU HAVE THE EXACT SAME AVATAR THAT I WANT!.

Any way please and thank you to whoever does this one. (and of course +reps.)


----------



## TobiSan (Jul 8, 2009)

Signature:
Size: 250 x 125
Border: Rounded. White Border
Stock: Almost
0:42 - 0:44, where he said one tail, two tail, Im tobi!DUH.


Yes its the same, I just want a sig too


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2009)

Link: Right here.
Type:Avatar 
Length: 1:10 - 1:13 &  2:05 - 2:09
Size: 150 x 150
Border: none

plz


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YotWWn5d1JY[/YOUTUBE]




Sig; 0:57-1:04

Avy; 1:05-1:06, can you make this a loop? 150x150


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 9, 2009)

Distance

0-41-0 43

avatar ,150 x 150


and hq if u can


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry to be a bother, but on the avy, I wanted where Orihime and Rukia are back to back and then the handshake...if its too much to ask can you re-do that please


----------



## Sima (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks so much~


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 9, 2009)

Link:From Here
Sig.
Size: 200x150, if not possible, smaller.
Border: Black and white.
Time: 00:40 - 00:45
Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2009)

damn you are too damn awesome. +reps & cred. 

EDIT:Is it just me or is the 2nd one kinda.. messed up. might be my computer though =/

EDIT2: NVMD


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 10, 2009)

This is great! But for some reason it doesn't work when i set it as my avatar.(It doesn't move.)

Is it too big for an avatar? If so, can you please resize it so it can be my avatar.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey thanks for the gif Gamma rep!!


----------



## Candy (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so much! rep and credit!


----------



## Doc Astaroth (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, I don´t know, if it´s allowed, but I would like to request a set:


Link: Black

Avatar:

Size: 120x120
Border: Black and white
Text: None
Time: 0:12 - 0:15

Sig:

Size: 200x150 (?)
Border: Black and white
Text: None
Time: 1:05 - 1:10

Thanks a lot in advance! 

Is that okay so?


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg *squeeeeee!* Thankyouu!

*rep + creddd*


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jul 10, 2009)

*


Khanman7 said:



			This is great! But for some reason it doesn't work when i set it as my avatar.(It doesn't move.)

Is it too big for an avatar? If so, can you please resize it so it can be my avatar.
		
Click to expand...


That's because 150x150 is the max for a senior member.

125x125 is the max for a regular member.

So here, try this:



It's still Gamma's gif, I just resized it.
Keep the 150x150 for if you make it to senior. *


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks ulqoirra, but it still doesn't move. Is there a kb limit too?


----------



## Red Version (Jul 11, 2009)

Size: Idk much what size looks good so just make it nice.
Link: *link*
Border: Yes
Text: None
Time: 2:39-2:41


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 11, 2009)

Request, please !



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Time: 02:25 - 02:28
Other: rounded light blue border (if not possible: white)

*Signature*
Size: 300x200 (if it is too big, then you can make it as big as it can let you)
Time: 02:23 - 02:34
Other: rounded light blue border (if not possible: white)

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

gif signature:



2.00 -2.08


Distance


in hq again


----------



## TobiSan (Jul 11, 2009)

Signature:
Size: 250 x 125
Border: Rounded. White Border
Stock: It seems to indicate A.) Either some time has elapsed or B.) Changing the scene 
0:42 - 0:44, where he said one tail, two tail, Im tobi!DUH.

Why are you ignoring my request


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you !!!!


----------



## Doc Astaroth (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Rep and Cred!

Btw: New Video of FF XIII?!


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 12, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> Size: 300x200
> Link:Link removed
> Border: make it round on the edges
> Text: none
> ...



repost 1234


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks Gamma, i'll rep later


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sig Request

What verses can Stop TTGL (Tengen Toppa Guren Lagan)
Time: 0:00 - 0:09
Size: I don't know, something small like these other request
Border: Black and white border

PS. Didn't thank Hero for my last request so thanks alot.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 12, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> repost 1234





Jze0 said:


> Sig Request
> 
> *Phase 82-87 RELEASED!!*
> Time: 0:00 - 0:09
> ...



I'll get both later today.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll get both later today.



Can you make it the HD one please, thanks.


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool thanks Gamma Akutabi. 

*reps*


----------



## YukiKaze (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you Cred + Rep


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys hello, I have a request
sig
Time: 0:33 - 0:40 and 4:55-5:18
Size: that you want
Border:  white border
if its long only luffys and margaret scenes on the 2nd please
So simply because she's a medic, she's incapable of developing Hemophobia? I have a whole thread on that.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 14, 2009)

The second timeframe was too large, even with edits.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The second timeframe was too large, even with edits.




Thanks for the gif Gamma and about the second one can you try it from 4:55-5:05 please??


----------



## Sharada (Jul 15, 2009)

Size: a regular sig?
Link: here<3
Border: ---
Text: ---
Time: 1:39 - 1:49


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> 1
> 
> 38:25-38:26.5ish
> 
> ...


Can't download


----------



## Springlake (Jul 15, 2009)

Size: Senior Avatar
Link: Intercepting Harribel's Attack
Border: Black
Time: 0:17-0:20 (From where it shifts from just Simon to Simon behind Cable and Simon taking control until where the scene cuts to the "A new form of entertainment".)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Can't download



Edited it.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah, I was thinking of the start of the GIF being where it cuts from Simon on himself to the scene where he takes control of Cable 

Sorry for that


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2009)

oh yeah!!!! thanks gamma thats what I want yeah!!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sig:
Link *EDIT*: [IMG=DEVIANTART. CLICK OR DIE.]http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs46/f/2009/196/1/d/naruhina_sketch_by_itachiXOXOkisame.png[/IMG]
Size: 260x150
Time: 1:53-2:03


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

avy
Link:Something wrong with Sasuke vs Kirabi.
size:150x150
Time: 0:09-0:13

Sig:
Link: Something wrong with Sasuke vs Kirabi.
Size: 267x150
Time: 0:16-0:21

thanks in advance


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

Full CD


avatar 150x150


5.54.5.56







sig



Full CD



5.46.5.56


in hq



thanks


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 16, 2009)

@Demon_Soichiro: The second video isn't available in my country.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

ok then,this one

23rd Budokai Goku and Piccolo Vs Onepiece and Bleach Universes

3.23.3.33


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks Gamma


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Avy 0:05 - 0:07

Sig 0:39 - 0:43

w/ cool borders. 

ROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKYROSICKY


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a request please
sig
Link: VJPholwanna
Size: That you want
Time: 4:18-4:31 and 5:12- 5:26

thanks in advance


----------



## Izumi (Jul 17, 2009)

Requesting. <3

Signature
stock
0:01 - 0:03
Make the frames repeat itself, epicly. 

Thanks!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Kiki's Kanji Dictionary


2.15-2.17


4.13-4.15




Kiki's Kanji Dictionary



5.14.5.16






Kiki's Kanji Dictionary

1.48 1.50




Sig,and Gamma if u can combine them dude into one and hq


thanks


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 18, 2009)

Link: Link
Size: Since I'm not putting it in my sig, can you make it a little bigger than normal ones?  If not, that's fine.
Time: 0:12 - 0:20

Thank you!  DD


----------



## ?? (Jul 19, 2009)

Sig Request:

Link: Source
Time: 2:45 - 2:58 (just the parts with lee in it)
Border: Black
Size: You be the judge

thanks in advance


----------



## Kickz (Jul 19, 2009)

Sig Request.

link; Series that start off good and fail over time?
time;  3:39-4:00
pixel; close to 300x130
size; plz no more than 500kb

I just need main fight parts and funny facial expressions so u can cut parts.
Thx for help.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2009)

Signature

link: Charlotte hoped on Teppei and started riding on him
time: 0:48 to 0:54,don't include the snowy city there pls.
pixel: 250x250
size: i just don't want it to exceed the sig limit.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 19, 2009)

Ava
Link: effects from the poison
Size: 150x150
Time: 3:17-3:20
Border: dotted

Thanks


----------



## Candy (Jul 19, 2009)

Sig request:

Link: Link removed
Size:would the size of this be alright?



Time:3:57-4:02


----------



## krome (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

good job Gamma


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to have these three pictures (in order) animated. Size is ok, but the frames should be at 1.8 seconds.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah!! thanks Gamma


----------



## Sharada (Jul 20, 2009)

Size: larger than a regular sig
Link: konoha
Border: --
Text: --
Time: 0:40 - 0:52


--
thank you !


----------



## ?? (Jul 21, 2009)

I was skipped...


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 21, 2009)

Ava Request
Size: 150x150
Link: Linky
Text: ---
Time: 1:34  - 1:36


----------



## Kickz (Jul 21, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> ]



Thank you.


----------



## Candy (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you ill cred and rep once I spread


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2009)

sig request please

size: that you want
Time: 0:40-0:47 and 0:48- 0:51
Link:Sukitte Ii na yo


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks a million!


----------



## Krix (Jul 22, 2009)

Ava Request
Size: 150x150
Link: Link
Text: ---
Time: 0:06 - 0:08

dotted border please <3


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you Gammaaaa .


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 22, 2009)

or


----------



## Krix (Jul 22, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> or



<33333333333333
Thank you.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 22, 2009)

How do i requst moving sig? Do i give you link to episode and the time tha i want you to play?


----------



## valerian (Jul 22, 2009)

Link

Ava = 5:12 - 5:15. Black and white border. 150x150 please.

Sig = 6:27 - 6:32. Black and white border aswell.


----------



## Fin (Jul 22, 2009)

Sig and Ava request

Link

Ava Request
Size: 150x150 Senior member avatar
Time: 5:09 - 5:10 (Just where he's flipping the cup)
Border: Black and white

Sig Request
Size: Normal size for a sig
Time: 4:40 - 4:45
Border: Black and white

Thanks  xoxo


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 22, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> How do i requst moving sig? Do i give you link to episode and the time tha i want you to play?



Yes, but for Junior Members, the time has to be 2 seconds and below for avatars(so they can fit under 100 kilobytes). Signatures can go up to 14-15 seconds.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 23, 2009)

Sig
Size: regular sig
Link:tsukyomeitachi
Time: 18-20

Ava
I would like the same as above but i only want her ass.


----------



## Gir (Jul 23, 2009)

Size:  About to size to Heero's signature on the first page.
Link:  [Delete]
Border:  Same double line thingy.
Text:  none
Time: 35 - 46


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 24, 2009)

Size: Senior members avy
Link: they ran into tons of problems
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:08-00:10 

Size: Sig size
Link: they ran into tons of problems
Border: Standard
Text:
Time:  00:04-00:09


----------



## Cjones (Jul 24, 2009)

Sig

Size: 200x200
Link: Link removed
Border: Solid - black line
Time: :20 - :29


----------



## Tuan (Jul 25, 2009)

avatar reuqest.

link: licensed 
time: 17:18 - 17:21
size: 150x150
border: can i get one rounded and one with thick white border plz


----------



## stardust (Jul 25, 2009)

I've a different sort of request, but I decided here is as good a place as any. Would you be able to put a border around this gif, please? The usual kind that you do? Thanks in advance! :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rika (Jul 26, 2009)

Avy Request 

Link: Quite interesting
Time: 2:32-2:35
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Black and White
Other: Could you make the re-loop as smooth as possible, thanks


----------



## Eki (Jul 26, 2009)

Signature Request

Youtube Link

Size:350x250
Link: above^
Border:none
Text:none
Time:2:16-2:30 (14 seconds)

I hope thats not too much


----------



## Hentai (Jul 26, 2009)

Requesting gif edit:

I want this gif to be quadratic. Can you cut off a piece on the site of the frames to achieve that? Because it should keep the proportions it has now.

Thanks


----------



## Springlake (Jul 26, 2009)

Size: Senior Avatar
Link: this
Border: Black
Time: 1:31-1:34 (close up of the soldiers faces and flash in their eyes)


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 26, 2009)

Signature request:

Size: Standard
Link: Link removed
Border: Black line
Text: none
Time: 0:33-0:43 (basically the whole Bleach/One Piece/DBZ 'pwning' bit)


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 26, 2009)

Sig Request

Size: Standard size
Link: R.I.P. GsG
 Border: Black
Text: None
Time: 2:43-2:52


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 26, 2009)

Um is this shop still active no one is responding to these requests


----------



## Fin (Jul 26, 2009)

Right on, thanks alot.


----------



## Gir (Jul 26, 2009)

Why thank you good sir.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2009)

Great as always thanks


----------



## Tuan (Jul 26, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> avatar reuqest.
> 
> size: 150x150
> border: can i get one rounded and one with thick white border plz




sorry Gamma  i tho it said MV in the first page. 

here is the right one..

LInk: New US military jets "clubbed like baby seals" by Russian jets in simulation
time: 17:19 - 17:21 
150x150


is it possible to make the border like this one?


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry but could you perhaps make it a bit slower?
You get reps nethertheless.


----------



## Mish (Jul 27, 2009)

Sig of whatever size you think looks good
Post

1:19 - 1:25


----------



## valerian (Jul 27, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Link
> 
> Ava = 5:12 - 5:15. Black and white border. 150x150 please.
> 
> Sig = 6:27 - 6:32. Black and white border aswell.



Posting this again just incase you didn't see it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2009)

A request please
sig
Size:that you want
border:black
time:0:48-0:57, 2:23-2:31 and 3:02-3:20
Link:
The thirdwithout ringos part and the part of the machine with the meters he fly
Thanks in advance


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 27, 2009)

Avatar
Size: 150 x 150
Link: Link removed
Border: Double Thin Black
Text: None
Time: 0:54 - 0:57

Signature
Size: 350 x 200
Link: Link removed
Border: Double Thin Black
Text: None
Time: 1:40 - 1:43

Much Thanks~


----------



## Rika (Jul 27, 2009)

Gamma, thanks so much! 

Will wear it when I use the FF8 set. I'll be back here soon for a sig and profile pic avy


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 27, 2009)

The others come later.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot Gamma!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Gamma.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 28, 2009)

> I'm sorry but could you perhaps make it a bit slower?
> You get reps nethertheless.



In the case you didn't notice.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2009)

Size: 250x250 pixels
Time: 0:25 to 0:30
Link: What's a Girl To Do


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sig request

Requesting the scene where she is standing in the rain. I only want the rain coming down on her while she just stands there. The gif below is a good example of what I'm looking for.

Example:

Link: One Piece 552 Spoiler Thread
Timeframe: 2:23
Size: About the same as example gif
Border: Same as example gif but black

My last request was ignored so I hope this one gets done. Thanks in advance to whoever does it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 30, 2009)

Signature please!

Size: 150 x 200
Link: Thread detailing the changes
Border:Thin Black
Text: None
Time: 0:00-0:10


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2009)

Sig request please
Size: that you want
Link:Avatar
Border:white
Time: 4:11-4:25, 4:28-4:48, 5:22-5:35
The second one without the parts where the guy without hair spoke. *thanks in advance*


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2009)

Sig

Size: 270x150 pixels
Time: 0:10 to 0:20
Link: AeroNin
Solid black border.


----------



## Cuivreries (Aug 1, 2009)

Requesting a sig w/ a white border "width 3" 

Link removed

7:32-7:45 HQ (I'm not sure what size would be best suited for high quality for senior members, so I'll leave that up to the experts.)

'ppreciate it!


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 2, 2009)

I made a reuest a while back. Im wondringwhen are you guysmaking it? Its been awhile and you have already done other requests posted after mine. So when is it going to beready?


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 2, 2009)

Gee, thanks for ignoring me.


----------



## santanico (Aug 2, 2009)

@Maria.. I don't work in this thread, but usually when gamma or anyone else does make it, it'll be ready..when it's ready you know? you need to be patient.

btw, did you *turn off your sig* when you made your request? because it will be ignored it you didn't 

just thought I'd help out a little.


----------



## firefist (Aug 5, 2009)

hi workers of this shop:

I would like to request a signature

The Video

00:20 - 00:34 (The part where the small battle starts with the red-haired guy till the end of both poses)
Border should be the standard black&white one.
Size should be 150px height and the fitting width.

thx in advance


----------



## AvengefulEyes (Aug 5, 2009)

Signature Please!
Size:350(H)X 550 (W)
Link: bugsauce
Borderark strokes
Text:
Time:1:51-2:00


----------



## KakU Camui (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello! I'd like to request a signature~!

Time: 00:49-00:57
Link: 
Size: Whatever looks best
Border: Normal

Thanks in advance


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi.

I would like this to be the same size as my current sig: Valkyria Chronicles Episode 19 sub

and i would like this to be avatar size if it can:  Valkyria Chronicles Episode 19 sub

thanks alot.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 10, 2009)

Request: sig
Sig size: just big enough to look awesome

Check out the first part of "After The Juvenile"

I don't know if you can use a video from this site, but if you can I'd like a gif of 18:01-18:04 if at all possible.  And many thanks, my good person.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 11, 2009)

[View Other IP Addresses for this User]

Avy
Size-150x150
Border-Yes
Time-1:05-1:08

Sig
Size-Normal size
Border-yes
Time-1:50-1:56


----------



## Libra (Aug 11, 2009)

*Request Type:* Gif Sig, please!

*Size:* 447 x 205

*Link:* 21N0T0R10usNInja21 - When Luffy and Nami see each other for the first time.

21N0T0R10usNInja21 - When all the Straw Hats were disappearing and it was when Nami disappeared.



*Border:* One Pixle.

*Text:* Luffy and Nami meeting clip with "They met surrounded by bubbles.".  The black picture with "Now...".  Nami disappearing clip with "They disappeared from each other in bubbles.".

*Time:* LuNami Moment #001.  0:19 - 0:24 - 5 seconds

Black screen with "Then...". 2 seconds

One Piece 405 2/3.  4:27 - 4:33 - 6 seconds

It should all come to 13 seconds.

*Thank you if anyone makes it!*


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 14, 2009)

sig please 

here 

2:43 - 2:47

average size, any border please. nothing special. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Libra (Aug 14, 2009)

*Gamma:*  Thank you for making the Gif Sig!  You did a fantastic job! 

I didn't know the gif sig size limit so, I went with what I said.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 14, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Avatar
> Size: 150 x 150
> Link: fanart contest entries
> Border: Double Thin Black
> ...



Not being impatient, just thought I'd repost


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you so much  +reps


----------



## KakU Camui (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Gamma! :WOW


----------



## firefist (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for the gif


----------



## Cuivreries (Aug 15, 2009)

*Reposting Just In Case*

Requesting a sig w/ a white border (3 pixels)

Are you sure about that?

7:32-7:45 (I'm not sure what size would be best suited for fluid animation for senior members, so I'll leave that up to the experts.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Very Much! +Rep~~


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 15, 2009)

Avatar:

part two of After the Juvenile

2:45-2:47 (Not the last part of the 47'th second, drop the part right after he's finished saying "go")

Borders: Preferably Black&White

Size: Up to you, but just dont make it microscopic



Thnx in advance


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd like to just cancel my previous request and have this one instead.

Siggy

Link: Link removed

Size: 250 x 250

Time: 2:56 to 2:58. But to make it clear. I don't want it to stop when the time reaches 2:58. I want it to go until it gets close to turning 2:59. 

It's just that i want the full sequence where Sasuke runs and Naruto runs after him,but i only want it until before the camera closes up on Sasuke.

Thank you a bunch.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2009)

Requesting an avatar gents 

Link: Post here ,bitches. I spent blood and sweat on this thread.
Time: 0:58 - 1:01
Size: 150x150
Border: Black

love you


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2009)

A request please
AVA
size:115x115
Time:0:06-0:08
border: white

SIG 
size:that you want
Time:0:57-1:03
border:black

Link:acknowledged during chapter 451


----------



## Cuivreries (Aug 16, 2009)

A-class job, Gamma.

'ppreciate it!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 16, 2009)

Pizza a request for WSJ

registration is open

Sig
Size-Normal size
Border-yes
Time-1:53-2:06


----------



## Berry (Aug 16, 2009)

Avy request.

here

4:31 to 4:34

150x150

Basic Border 

Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Avatar:
> 
> Beast Soodo is able to tear through Kurohime's steel skin bullet
> 
> ...


Not available in my country.


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Pizza a request for WSJ
> 
> Beast Soodo is able to tear through Kurohime's steel skin bullet
> 
> ...





Berry said:


> Avy request.
> 
> Beast Soodo is able to tear through Kurohime's steel skin bullet
> 
> ...



okay


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Ava Request

Stock

0:00 - 0:03 if possible please
Size; 150 x 150
Border; Rounded or Black & White

Thanks <3


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 16, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Not available in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link removed

Link removed

Any of these work?

Time, Size, borders etc are the same as the first post


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2009)

*A lot o thanks Gamma*


----------



## AvengefulEyes (Aug 16, 2009)

Size:Reg Sig Size
Link: 
Borderotted
Text:None
Time:6:33-6:47

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Omg Gamma, thank you I love it .

Will Rep & Cred now


----------



## Fin (Aug 17, 2009)

Avatar Request

Link

ava
Size: 150x150 Senior
Time: 0:17-00:18
Border: Black and white

Thanks


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 18, 2009)

here's the video link. 

I should have a remembrance of my anime character Sister_eda before I change name :risu :risu


Sig
Size: like AvengefulEyes sig size
Time: 5:00 - 5:08
Border: white black
Text: put subtitles on it! with a greater fonts woh!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 18, 2009)

done
150x150
Black Border
0:57-1:00


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> StrawHat4Life
> 150x150
> Black Border
> 0:57-1:00



Turn your sig off.


----------



## Maris (Aug 18, 2009)

*Avatar request*

Video Link 

125x125

Border: Black

Time: 00:59 - 1:01

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 18, 2009)

Its been over a month now and still no sig! But can i request another one?


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2009)

Maria Ushiromiya said:


> Its been over a month now and still no sig! But can i request another one?



If it wasn't filled out, I don't see why not...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> Turn your sig off.



Signature is off.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks.

+reps

EDIT: Can you shorten it to 0:58-1:00? When I wear it as an avatar it freezes.


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2009)

np, just gimme a sec


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2009)

Same length, just did a little color reduction. Lemme know if it's fine.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> Same length, just did a little color reduction. Lemme know if it's fine.



Its good. Thanks.


----------



## ♪♫ KiD CuDi ♪♫ (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello.

Size: Best Size possible.
Link: Debt.....
Border: Triple Line
Time: 5:45-5:58


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 19, 2009)

Sig
Size:Regular size
Link: MyComicShop.com
Border: white
Textne
Time:0:32-0:37

Avatar

Size:Regular size
Link: MyComicShop.com
Border: none
Textne
Time:5:02-5:04


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2009)

@Maria: Turn your sig off.

@Luffy: One at a time.

@Rest: gifs coming soon


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 20, 2009)

Size: Make it as large as possible. I want to put it in my sig. 
Link: Naruto Shippuuden 123 sub
Border: Whatever looks good, I suppose? Black?
Time: 18:11 - 18:22

Thank you.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> > Link
> >
> > Ava = 5:12 - 5:15. Black and white border. 150x150 please.
> >
> ...



Posting this again lol.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 20, 2009)

Sig
Size:Regular size
Link: *TIAMAT*
Border: white
Textne
Time:0:32-0:37

Avatar

Size:Regular size
Link: *TIAMAT*
Border: none
Textne
Time:5:02-5:04


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2009)

thank Kyon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link:  click
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:30-00:33

Size: Sig
Link: click
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:58-02:06


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 20, 2009)

I love it! But can you make it so that the subs dont show. Thnx alot! U D Best


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2009)

No border, though.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you know how to make loops? And could you make it that the sig stops for like 2 - 3 seconds at the end before starting again. Thanks. Sorry, but it's my fault forgot to add some stuff.


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Do you know how to make loops?


Explain.


----------



## valerian (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the sig, just forget about what I said about loops.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 20, 2009)

Ava

Size: 150x150
Link: So, How in the HELL can Naruto beat Sasuke?!?
Border: Solid border/Black
Time: 0:17 - 0:20

Sig

Size: 275x150
Link: So, How in the HELL can Naruto beat Sasuke?!?
Border: Same as top
Time: 4:47 - 4:54


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks it looks awesome


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd like a sig from this stock:

6:22-6:32
With a basic black border and looped, please


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 20, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> No border, though.



Thnx! This is great! U D Best!


----------



## Damaris (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you 

Will rep & cred of course 


EDIT: Damnit I have to spread first


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2009)

Request please
SIG
size:that you want
Time:0:59-1:09
border:black
jobs
If its possible without those images that are in the right and left side of the scenes


----------



## Yuuka (Aug 23, 2009)

2 sigs:
Size: 280 x 135
Link: Ice & Spice
Border: Normal Gif Border
Time: 2:42-2:55

Everything is the same except the time.
Time: 2:56-3:10 [unless it's possible for you to add 2 more seconds]

Thanks.(:


----------



## Maris (Aug 24, 2009)

*Requesting avatar*

Size: 125x125

Link: 

Border: Black

Time: Can you edit from 3:04 to 3:06 and merge with 3:08 to 3:09?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 25, 2009)

Ava Please

Size: Dunno, big as you can make it (Senior Size)

Link:  (1:05 to 1:08) up to the bit where Tsunas (the guy with the glove) face flashes.

Border: Any

*and/or*

Sig

Size: Any

Link Same as above

Time: 0:53 - 1:07

Border: Any


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi guys

Requesting a sig

Link: Give Naruto a new Nickname!
Time: 3:50 - 4:00
Size: Not too big, not too small =)
Border: Preferably something red

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 26, 2009)

can I have an avy from this

from 0:59-1:02

thank you


----------



## Tim (Aug 26, 2009)

Rest coming soon, I promise.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Avy request

Source: 5

Time : 1:30 to 1:33 (I want it to start with the guy with the blue hair and End it with P3 FES)

Border : Thin Black 

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Tim (Aug 27, 2009)

Have no fear. Kyon is here~


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 27, 2009)

Dude 

The sig is 1.5MB. that's like 500 kb too much D:


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah damn, wanted to include adult reborn as well in the avy...
Reps anyway


----------



## Tim (Aug 27, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Dude
> 
> The sig is 1.5MB. that's like 500 kb too much D:


I tried putting it in my sig and it worked. :/


Razor Ramon HG said:


> Ah damn, wanted to include adult reborn as well in the avy...
> Reps anyway


It was for size limit purposes. I can put him in, but I'd have to lower the quality. Up to you.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 27, 2009)

Link:Base Naruto vs Deva plus fodder path.
Ava

Time:6:03to 6:05
Borded: none

Sig:

Time:3:55 to 4:00

Border: A sorta red blurry border would be cool.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 27, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> I tried putting it in my sig and it worked. :/
> 
> It was for size limit purposes. I can put him in, but I'd have to lower the quality. Up to you.



Oh Right,
Can you put him in but get rid of the bit at the end? (So basically just the transformation)


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 28, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> I tried putting it in my sig and it worked. :/



It works, but the mods will delete it as soon as it's noticed.


----------



## Tim (Aug 28, 2009)

What's the limit? I only know the avy limit.


----------



## Maris (Aug 28, 2009)

1 mb, I guess.


----------



## Tim (Aug 28, 2009)

That sucks.



1mb :/


----------



## AvengefulEyes (Aug 28, 2009)

Size: reg sig size
Link:*Link Removed*
Border: White line
Text: None
Time: 36 - 47


----------



## Butcher (Aug 29, 2009)

Avy.
Size:150 * 150
Link:dA LINKAGE HURRRRRRR
Border:Blue line
Textne
Time:1:52-1:53


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like to have this as my avy.

Link: Kekkaishi 272
Size: 150x150 pixels,not bigger than 341.8 KB
Border: Whatever really.
Text: none
Time: 3:38 to 3:43


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 30, 2009)

Size: 150 x 150 avatar
Link: Link removed
Border: any..
Text: none
Time: 0:31 - 0.35


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

*size:* 150x150
*link:* Subliminal 
*border:* just regular thin black border
*time:* 0:19-24


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2009)

A request please
avy
size: 125x125
link: CCleaner
border:  black border
time: 0:44-0:46


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2009)

Avy Size 150x150

Black Border



Time: 8:22-8:24 (Batman close-up)


Sig Size as large as possible without losing quality.

Time: 0:30-0:47

Black Border

Avy and sig on the same video.


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 31, 2009)

Sig please. 

Sasuke, I have you by the balls.

1:52 - 2:04

Average size and average border. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 31, 2009)

Set. 

Video: control of the path's brain

Ava: 150x150 - 1:10-1:11 [where the bluehaired guy takes his sunglasses off]

Sig: Whatever you want - 1:01-1:05

Border: whatever


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2009)

Link

*Ava:* 3:44 - 3:48, black and white border.

*Sig:* 3:50 - 3-59, black and white border.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 31, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> Have no fear. Kyon is here~



Thanks


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 1, 2009)

Avy Size 150x150

curved border

Time: 0:26-0:27
[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Chainer, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Kusuriuri

Posted by:


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks  +repz.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you make me an avy Gamma?

Link: SasuKarin Mep

Time: 1:35 to 1:38 (Start with Death Mask (Guy in Purple armor))

Border: Thin Black

Rep and credit.


----------



## Dash (Sep 1, 2009)

Set. 

Link

*Avy* 

Time: 3:23 - 3:26 
Border: Whatever you want
Size: 150 x 150

*Sig* 

Time: 0:57 - 1:02
Border: Whatever
Size: Doesn't matter


----------



## Incanta (Sep 2, 2009)

Size: Something around 375 x 225
Link: Link removed
Border: None please. 
Text: N/A
Time: 0:30 - 0:36

Thank you so much! 

_Additionally, if you have time: 
_Size: Something around 375 x 225
Link: Link removed
Border: None please. 
Text: N/A
Time: 0:55 - 0:59


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Don't know if you were specifically asking for Gamma, but I made it anyway. Whether you want it or not, it's fine.


----------



## Incanta (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> ^ Don't know if you were specifically asking for Gamma, but I made it anyway. Whether you want it or not, it's fine.




You... are wonderful. :amazed


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 2, 2009)

Size: the normal signature size (240x150)
Link: This
Border: heart shape, or anykind of different shape not rectangle but some one of a kind. don't worry, I'll credits whoever made it.  if there's still no. the rounded I like
Text: first or intro is empty black containing text "Shikatema kiss". then enters the Shikatema Fananimation kiss and then after the animation finished. another empty black screen again with the text "Viva Shikatema".
Time: the first kiss, the buffering here is sooo slow.  and I'm on a rush. that's why just watch the vid. cause I made that video. and then you'll find the shikatema fananimation kissing scene, that's it! the first one. not the reverse! .. 

Thanks! 


gotta go!


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2009)

Appreciate it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 2, 2009)

Set

Link removed

Avatar: 3:20 - 3:24

Sig: 3:24 - 3:42 (sorry if it's a bit lengthy , if it absolutely has to be 14 seconds, make it to 3:38 )

Size: I'm not too good with dimensions  Just make it clear enough so one could tell what's going on in the scene clearly?

Border - Not too sure what types there are, so I'll just go with a regular gif kind.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 3, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> ^ Don't know if you were specifically asking for Gamma, but I made it anyway. Whether you want it or not, it's fine.



Thank you! I wish I could rep you again


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 3, 2009)

·Rokudaime Sennin· ™
avi: 0:11x0:14
sig: 0:19x0:27
rounded borders
thnx in advanced


----------



## koguryo (Sep 4, 2009)

Avy Request

Size:150x150
Link: [Hitode]​_Princess​_Lover​_-​_09​_[C1BAA939].avi
Border:Any Kind
Text:None
Time:3:11-3:13(Pretty much when she takes off the sunglasses)


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Both tomorrow.


hheeyyy,, bout mine


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2009)

Request
avy
size:150x150
time:0:54-0:55
textne
border: black
Sig
Size:that you want
Border:Any Kind
Text:None
Time:1:02-1:05
Link:


----------



## Battoumaru (Sep 5, 2009)

Type: Just a regular GIF that I desperately need. If service is good, I'll be a repeat customer.
Size: About twice the height, and equal width to yours.
Link: Here
Border: none
Text: None
Time: 0:57 - 1:01

(Because Dark Synchro Summoning is so under represented.)


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a quick question.  I requested this a while back and was just wondering if you could trim it off somewhere to get it below the forum limits?  Maybe from the beginning a bit?  I'm not sure what would look best.  If you can't do it that's fine.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 7, 2009)

Request

Type: Animated Sig
Size: 615x100 (Max)
Links: Core Graphic/Insert Gif In Here, Animation 1, Animation 2
Timing: Animation 1: 6:26-6:41, Animation 2: 1:10-1:20
Download For Better Quality: Animation 1, Animation 2

Feel free to make the Core Graphic look pretty. Thanks.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2009)

Size:125*125
Linkougar/ Sugarmomma?
Border: Purple
Text:None
Time:1:17-1:18


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 8, 2009)

Request:

Type: Animated Avatar 150x150
Link: Is Naruto a Senju?
Border: none
Time: 5:07 - 5:12
Other: Start from when Rydpeior creates the Rock and it does end with the exploding part.

Type: Animated Sig 
Size: Almost to the max but not the max.
Link: Is Naruto a Senju?
Border: none
Time: 1:33 - 1:52
Other: Skip 1:41 - 1:42:25 or just remove Paul's animation.  Also, skip 1:46 - 1:49, cutting out Ash's face.  No fade.  If can, put the text "Falcon Kick" on 1:33 and "Denied!" on 1:36-1:37.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 12, 2009)

Link:derpderpderpderp

Ava:
Time: 9:20 to 9:21

Sig:
Time:8:59 to 9:06


----------



## Teach (Sep 15, 2009)

<- My ava.

Add this before the sick man 

Thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 16, 2009)

Size: Senior Members Avy
Link: [Delete]
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:40-00:42

Size: Sig
Link: [Delete]
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:14-00:27


----------



## stardust (Sep 17, 2009)

Edit; Never mind~.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 17, 2009)

*Avatar-*

Link-----youtube

Size-----150x150

Time-----2:05-2:08

Border---two lines


*Signature-*

Link------same youtube link

Size------i dont care

Time-----2:25-2:39

Border----dont care


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2009)

Link: Link removed
Avy: 4:13-4:16
size 150x150
border: up to you

Sig: 1:22-1:28
size: 240x130
Border: up to you


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2009)

*Link:* Here
*Size:* 150x150
*Time:* 1:11-15
*Border:* Just a black thin border


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay mine is a little different from the usual, my request is for this to be made into a signature that shows each one of these, and then shows them all at the end, just needs to be under maximum signature size and transparent.

Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=581443

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AvengefulEyes (Sep 19, 2009)

Signature

Link-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgSJhYJMhFg&feature=related

Size-Reg Sig Size

Time-----0:55-1:08

Border---Dotted


----------



## Riamu (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey workers, I would like to request a gif avatar of Goku when he turns super saiyan for the first time.

Clip:
[IMG=Click this picture NAO!!]http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs50/f/2009/262/9/0/Devoted_to_be_Uncool_by_Momoko_Kawase.jpg[/IMG]

1:09 in



I would like goku to remain like in the pic so it looks like he is constantly powering up or something.

Could you do the size about the same as yours Heero? (with a tidy black border similar to yours)

There is probably a gif already out there somewhere but if there is its impossible to find!

- Thanks in advance


----------



## Seductress (Sep 20, 2009)

I wanna request a gif, .

Video: Link removed

From 0:48 to 1:25. 

I hope it isnt too long...

I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

150 x 150 ava,senior


0.55-0.58


Link removed



thanks


----------



## Goku• (Sep 20, 2009)

This place is dead, has been for a while.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 20, 2009)

Indeed. The last .gif post was on the second.


----------



## Heero (Sep 20, 2009)

Sister Eda said:


> [noparse]Size: the normal signature size (240x150)
> Link: Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> Border: heart shape, or anykind of different shape not rectangle but some one of a kind. don't worry, I'll credits whoever made it.  if there's still no. the rounded I like
> Text: first or intro is empty black containing text "Shikatema kiss". then enters the Shikatema Fananimation kiss and then after the animation finished. another empty black screen again with the text "Viva Shikatema".
> ...





Lady Tsunade said:


> [noparse]Set
> 
> Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> 
> ...





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> [noparse]Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> avi: 0:11x0:14
> sig: 0:19x0:27
> rounded borders
> thnx in advanced[/noparse]





koguryo said:


> [noparse]Avy Request
> 
> Size:150x150
> Link: Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> [noparse]Request
> avy
> size:150x150
> time:0:54-0:55
> ...





Battoumaru said:


> [noparse]Type: Just a regular GIF that I desperately need. If service is good, I'll be a repeat customer.
> Size: About twice the height, and equal width to yours.
> Link: Yakuza 3 coming to the west!!!
> Border: none
> ...





Nuriel said:


> [noparse]Just a quick question.  I requested this a while back and was just wondering if you could trim it off somewhere to get it below the forum limits?  Maybe from the beginning a bit?  I'm not sure what would look best.  If you can't do it that's fine.
> 
> [/noparse]





Killer Bee said:


> [noparse]Request
> 
> Type: Animated Sig
> Size: 615x100 (Max)
> ...





Sabu935 said:


> [noparse]Size:125*125
> Link:Animation 2
> Border: Purple
> Text:None
> Time:1:17-1:18[/noparse]





Linkaro said:


> [noparse]Request:
> 
> Type: Animated Avatar 150x150
> Link: Animation 2
> ...





Lambdadelta said:


> [noparse]Link:Animation 2
> 
> Ava:
> Time: 9:20 to 9:21
> ...





St. Jimmy said:


> [noparse]Size: Senior Members Avy
> Link: Animation 2
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...





?verity said:


> [noparse]*Avatar-*
> 
> Link-----youtube
> 
> ...





Kek said:


> [noparse]Link: same youtube link
> Avy: 4:13-4:16
> Sig: 1:22-1:28
> Border: up to you[/noparse]





Masa Def said:


> [noparse]*Link:* Here
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Time:* 1:11-15
> *Border:* Just a black thin border[/noparse]





Sephiroth said:


> [noparse]Okay mine is a little different from the usual, my request is for this to be made into a signature that shows each one of these, and then shows them all at the end, just needs to be under maximum signature size and transparent.
> 
> Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=581443
> 
> Thanks in advance. [/noparse]





AvengefulEyes said:


> [noparse]Signature
> 
> Link-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgSJhYJMhFg&feature=related
> 
> ...





Riamu said:


> [noparse]Hey workers, I would like to request a gif avatar of Goku when he turns super saiyan for the first time.
> 
> Clip:
> Here
> ...





Seductress said:


> [noparse]I wanna request a gif, .
> 
> Video: Link removed
> 
> ...





Demon_Soichiro said:


> [noparse]150 x 150 ava,senior
> 
> 
> 0.55-0.58
> ...


ill get all these

give me a day or 2


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 20, 2009)

My video is gone Heero,use this 1
Pathfinder RPG SRD.


----------



## valerian (Sep 20, 2009)

show your support

Avatar, size 150x150, 1:17 - 1:20, black and white border.


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2009)

Cyborg Franky:

(no subtitles)

Demon_Soichiro:

(no subtitles)

Sorry guys. Couldn't make gifs for a while because my computer broke. Had to get the programs necessary on my laptop.


----------



## Goku• (Sep 20, 2009)

Avy request, 150x150 with a thin black border of the following video please...

Here

1:57 to to 1:57

Where Goku has already powered up i just want him powered up and glowing in a loop in the gif so theres no pause, just him as a super saiyan constantly in the gif, if that makes any sense, thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2009)

Goku:


----------



## Goku• (Sep 20, 2009)

Kyοn said:


> Goku:



Any reason it doesn't work on NF, I try to set it as my avy and it doesnt move if you know what I mean..


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea, I made a mistake. Edited it. It's good to go now.


----------



## Maris (Sep 21, 2009)

Set request:

Ava: Link

Size: 125 x 125 

Time: 2:06 to 2:07 - Just the girl's evil grin in a loop, much like you did for Goku. Without subs if possible. Regular gif border.

Sig: Link

Size: Whatever looks good. Without subs.

Time: 08:18 to 08:31

Border: Yes please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 21, 2009)

Heero said:


> ill get all these
> 
> give me a day or 2



the link to make my avatar is remove so I'll post the replacment.  Same time though.

More giggles


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 22, 2009)

Maris said:


> Set request:
> 
> Ava: Link
> 
> ...



The second link is only 6:56 long.


----------



## Maris (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry Gamma 

Fixed it


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki:


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 22, 2009)

Just an avy

Link: Still Shadows

Time: 2:30 to 2:33

Border: Thin black

rep and credit.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 22, 2009)

@Maris: It's still too short.


----------



## Heero (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright first batch


















*Sister Eda* - Could you give me times of what you want not just a discription 
*luffy no haki* - Video Removed
*Killer Bee* -  Could not fit it to the forum limit
*Lambdadelta* - Video Removed

Kek, Masa Def, Sephiroth, AvengefulEyes, Riamu, Seductress, and Demon_Soichiro Tomorrow


----------



## Heero (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Maris (Sep 22, 2009)

Gamma, I've already fixed the link in my original request. The video is 8:34 long... My gif request ends at 8:31... 

another site



Maris said:


> Set request:
> 
> Ava: Link
> 
> ...


----------



## ?verity (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks! glad youre back  +rep and cred

edit: GRAH cant rep you  promise to rep you soon


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> Kek, Masa Def, Sephiroth, AvengefulEyes, Riamu, Seductress, and *Demon_Soichiro* Tomorrow


His is done.

Maris I'll do yours.


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2009)

Maris:


----------



## Maris (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks kyon , looks great 

 + reps


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2009)

Heero said:


> *luffy no haki* - Video Removed


Sorry, here it is
buccaneers
ava
125x125
Time:0:54-0:55
border black
Sig
267x150
Time: 1:02-1:05
border:black


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 22, 2009)

Uh Heero you forgot the sig...


----------



## Heero (Sep 22, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Uh Heero you forgot the sig...


no its there.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can i request a sig with hatsukoi limited when the girl. I forgot her name but i think episode 3 was wreslting in her sleep 2 boys. if you can. if not maybe you can do a soul Eater gif with maka walking


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 23, 2009)

Heero said:


> *Killer Bee* -  Could not fit it to the forum limit.



Both videos?? If it is the first one, try shortening it to 6:26-6:36. If both are a no go, then just make the gif please, I'll compress it or something so it will fit.


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh shit, it is


----------



## Kek (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Heero!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 24, 2009)

The sasuke one is pretty damn good O_O


----------



## Heero (Sep 24, 2009)

Tri-edge101 said:


> Can i request a sig with hatsukoi limited when the girl. I forgot her name but i think episode 3 was wreslting in her sleep 2 boys. if you can. if not maybe you can do a soul Eater gif with maka walking


its better if you give us a youtube link or something similar and the times you want for you gif

its easier for us


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Heero said:


> its better if you give us a youtube link or something similar and the times you want for you gif
> 
> its easier for us



Alright. Here is the soul Eater. YOu can find it textless. but i just want maka walking.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygHAupgM0BM[/YOUTUBE]

as for the hatsukoi limited one. That's hard to find on youtube so i'll take another soul eater one. um can you guys do this one. well actually 2 parts. um from 0:44-49 and 0:50- 1:01. Both sigs. Please and thank you.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGmqn51xQ1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 25, 2009)

Was mine skipped?


----------



## Tim (Sep 25, 2009)

Gamma did yours not soon after you requested it I think.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello. ;<

Stock~
Senior ava of 2:11 - 2:12. Make it fade in the end and start all over if the frames can't be repeated. 
Sig of 2:14 - 2:16. Size bigger than normal if possible.

The rep and shizz are waiting.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't see it.


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2009)

spoiler picture 

That isn't it?


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 26, 2009)

Appreciate it Gamma rep and credit.

Also thanks Kyon repped you too. I must be too tired to noticed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine was skipped though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2009)

The video to use was deleted in youtube  but I put another link in the last page Kyon can you make my request please???


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Mine was skipped though.



we have to wait, alot of work is needed but they will do urs quick man just wait


----------



## Butcher (Sep 26, 2009)

Size:125*125 and 150*150(For future references) 
Link: this
Border:Black
Time:32-33


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 26, 2009)

Junior size. Black and white box border. 2:03 - 2:05

Stock


----------



## Seductress (Oct 4, 2009)

id  like to request a gif with this.

anime-link.net

from 1:41 to 2:20. But please remove the part where the band appears, i just want the girl.

ill rep and credit.


----------



## Doc Astaroth (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey... I want to request a set.

Ava: Ninpou: Self-Promotion no jutsu!!

Size: 125 x 125 

Time: 2:08 - 2:11, the spark is important.

Sig: Ninpou: Self-Promotion no jutsu!!

Size: As big as possible would be nice...

Time: 1:57 - 2:12 with subs is okay, too...

Border: Yes please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 4, 2009)

Ava
Time:
1:07-1:08
Sig
Time:0:46-048


----------



## Heero (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Morphine (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TW_WGANgA4

sig: 00:13- 00: 25

ava: 1:48 - !:49


----------



## Seductress (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks u sooo much!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 5, 2009)

Link
Avatar: 0:49-0:51

Sig: 2:18-2:28


----------



## Fin (Oct 5, 2009)

Ava Request

Link

Time: 0:01-0:04
Size: 150x150
Border: black and white

Thanks


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great! Thank ya!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you dude i love you!!! I got another request. TO LOVE RU!!!!! XD 
Sig: 6:23-6:47 please and thank you


----------



## Doc Astaroth (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Rep+


----------



## Anarch (Oct 6, 2009)

can i help out here?i can make gifs.


----------



## Heero (Oct 6, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> can i help out here?i can make gifs.


sure if you want


----------



## Muse (Oct 6, 2009)

Heya Heero...bear with me here, i've never requested a gif b4 lolz 

Size: Something good for a sig
Link: Not youtube, but i hope this is ok
Border: Yes plz
Time: 11:19 - 11:27...basically where he's talking, see's the people outside, then gets that awkward expression

<3


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2009)

Fin said:
			
		

> Ava Request
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



Here it is:

and House=Win



			
				Morphine said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TW_WGANgA4
> 
> 
> sig: 00:13- 00: 25
> ...



sig:


Avy:




			
				Ema Skye said:
			
		

> Link
> Avatar: 0:49-0:51
> 
> Sig: 2:18-2:28



sig:


Avy:


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 7, 2009)

Heero here are my requests

ava 150x150 senior size

0.48-0.50

Link


sig senior size


0.32.-0.46

Link



thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 7, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> sig:
> 
> 
> Avy:



Thanks *rep*


----------



## Fin (Oct 7, 2009)

wolfdude89 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> and House=Win



Thanks alot.  Rep


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2009)

ava
125x125
Time:0:54-0:55
border black
Sig
267x150
Time: 1:02-1:05
border:black
link


----------



## Anarch (Oct 7, 2009)

luffy no haki said:


> ava
> 125x125
> Time:0:54-0:55
> border black
> ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks bro!!, rep!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine was skipped again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 8, 2009)

set plz
Bottom of the stairs leading to Mayuri's Cell
Avi: 3:28x 3:31
sig: 3:33x3:43
rounded without borders,thanks in advanced


----------



## Anarch (Oct 9, 2009)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> set plz
> Check it out for yourself
> Avi: 3:28x 3:31
> sig: 3:33x3:43
> rounded without borders,thanks in advanced



Your set:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 10, 2009)

can i have a sig for this one too? please and thank you. 

time: 0:31-0:43 and 0:50-1:06


----------



## Raktus (Oct 10, 2009)

*Signature Request*
*Source Vid:* new Shippuuden OP
*Time Code:* 0:43-0:57
*Description:* The moment he starts shooting to the moment it clips to the next scene
*Additional:* 
Would it be possible to have the text in this image ( new Shippuuden OP ) placed in the bottom right hand corner of the GIF for its entire run sequence?


----------



## Yuuka (Oct 10, 2009)

Sig request
Size: Normal sized border
Link: new Shippuuden OP
Border: Regular border
Time: 3:21-3:33
Starts when she grabs the microphone.
Thanks(:


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2009)

Sig
267x150
Time: 0:00-0:14, 0:20-0:29, 0:33-0:47, 0:49-1:02, 1:03-1:16, 1.19-1:29
border:black
Here
yeah I know that those are 6 gifs but not have to hurry or something as the before request 1 or 2 every 3 days could be good, im not in hurry for them so teke it easy, and *thanks in advance*


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2009)

Tri-edge101 said:


> can i have a sig for this one too? please and thank you.
> 
> time: 0:31-0:43 and 0:50-1:06


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow that was really fast. But do mind slowling it down. if not i'll just accept it. thank you


----------



## Anarch (Oct 10, 2009)

@Tri-edge101
edited above,and turn off your sig please.


----------



## Red (Oct 11, 2009)

Sig request
Link:Eunectes

Can you make a slide show from these pics? Thanks


----------



## Anarch (Oct 11, 2009)

Twinnet said:


> Sig request
> Size: Normal sized border
> Link: Especially about Madara wanting to cast an infinite Tsukuyomi
> Border: Regular border
> ...







Red said:


> Sig request
> Link:Especially about Madara wanting to cast an infinite Tsukuyomi
> 
> Can you make a slide show from these pics? Thanks







Raktus said:


> *Signature Request*
> *Source Vid:* Especially about Madara wanting to cast an infinite Tsukuyomi
> *Time Code:* 0:43-0:57
> *Description:* The moment he starts shooting to the moment it clips to the next scene
> ...




did the best i could,text came out a bit faded,that's probably the transparency thing.


----------



## Raktus (Oct 11, 2009)

*Signature Request*
*Source Vid:* This
*Time Code:* 2:19 - 2:30
*Description:* From the backflip over the motorcycle to the end of the gun over gun zoom in
*Additional:* 
Could you take the vid segment, give it a round the border and place this ( This )  text image beside the gif to the right with a black background?
*Example:*


----------



## Raktus (Oct 11, 2009)

I just want to say, after downloading a trial of CS4 and video conversion software that I fully appreciate what you guys do and how hard it musta been to learn. I completely failed to do anything on my own and was still wondering if you might be able to do that thing? 

If so, I clarified my above post...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2009)

hey hey forget about the 6 gifs that I requested before and better make this please
sig
267x150
from 2:56-3:10
Ronick

avy  125x125  
from 3:22-3:25  
sig 267x150
from 5:02-5:16 and from 7:18-7:31
Link removed


----------



## Animus (Oct 12, 2009)

EDIT: Refer to the below request for the Sig sized one ONLY. Avatar sized request is at the bottom.


Size: One about this size 
Link



Link: For thethethe first part, use THIS video as source material. 
Use thethethe :20-:21 second mark of Naruto adding wind chakra to thethethe Rasengan. Then use about :40-:42 (Just get thethethe part where thethethe rocks go up into thethethe wind current and get crushed), you will probably use a total of two seconds on this part, maybe a tiny bit more.


For thethethe second part, you can use THIS video (Youtube) for source material; Include thethethe look of Naruto's face starting at 1:45 and let it go all thethethe way to about 1:55 (before it fades out). 


Border: Same as Luffy no haki's avatar or Raktus's, pretty standard one.

Text: If possible, include text (after thethethe camera fully zooms out to view thethethe FRS in full) "Fuuton: Rasenshuriken!" or just "Rasenshuriken!" if room is an issue. You could do each word separately, one after thethethe other if size/space is an issue.

Time: Total time should be about 12 seconds. If you need to take up more time to show something or make it shorter, you can cut off a little bit of thethethe end footage of thethethe FRS (like 1:52 on in thethethe second video).

Hope I did this right. I would LOVE whoever made this one.



FOR THE AVATAR SIZED GIF:
Just the "Naruto's face" part from the second video (link above), time tick 1:45 to 1:48. Border is the same as the sig one, no text. Total time should be 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2009)

StabbyMcStab said:


> EDIT: Refer to the below request for the Sig sized one ONLY. Avatar sized request is at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Size: One about this size
> ...



You edited it thrice
Anyway:





luffy no haki said:


> hey hey forget about the 6 gifs that I requested before and better make this please
> sig
> 267x150
> from 2:56-3:10
> Link removed



This:


will do the other later as i'm going out for a bit now.


----------



## BurnMaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Can I have more? I can Wait even a few months, as long as you have done 

I desperately need gifs of all the akatsuki members holograms : Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu, Pein, Hidan, Kakuzu, Tobi

size: 150x150

type: avy, like this:



border: normal

link: 

*Quick Ichigo sketch* (Pein)

*Quick Ichigo sketch* (Zetsu,Hidan)

*Quick Ichigo sketch* (Sasori,Kakuzu, again Zetsu)

*Quick Ichigo sketch* (Kisame,Tobi, again Pein)

*Quick Ichigo sketch* (Konan,Kakuzu,Tobi,Hidan)

time: 

1st: from 0;56 to 0;57 (Pein)

2nd: from 4;05 to 4;06 (Zetsu)

3th: from 4;58 to 4;59 (Hidan)

4th: from 2;54 to 2;55 (Sasori)

5th: from 3;19 to 3;22 (Kakuzu)

6th: from 3;24 to 3;25 (Zetsu)

7th: from 4;02 to 4;03 (Kisame)

8th: from 4;11 to 4;12 (Tobi)

9th: from 5;20 to 5;21 (Pein)

10th: from 11;48 to 11;49 (Konan)

11th: from 13;21 to 13;22 (Kakuzu)

12th: from 13:33 to 13:34 (Tobi)

13th: from 12:31 to 12:33 (Hidan)

thanks very much


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> This:
> 
> 
> will do the other later as i'm going out for a bit now.


yeah thanx I willl be waiting for the other


----------



## Animus (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you SO much Wolfdude! Only concern is that the sig version's speed seems to be quite off...parts that were supposed to last 9 seconds or so lasted 2-3, while a part that was supposed to last 1 lasted 2. (In better words, the first part lasted longer than intended, the second part was a bit quicker, but fine, the third part was quicker than intended, and the last part was a bit quicker than intended.)

That said, it's still absolutely amazing and I'm totally grateful that you made it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2009)

StabbyMcStab said:


> Thank you SO much Wolfdude! Only concern is that the sig version's speed seems to be quite off...parts that were supposed to last 9 seconds or so lasted 2-3, while a part that was supposed to last 1 lasted 2. (In better words, the first part lasted longer than intended, the second part was a bit quicker, but fine, the third part was quicker than intended, and the last part was a bit quicker than intended.)
> 
> That said, it's still absolutely amazing and I'm totally grateful that you made it. Thanks so much!



yeah that's because i made them separately earlier as per your original instructions then had to change as you edited your request.still i thought it came out pretty well.


----------



## Animus (Oct 14, 2009)

It did come out quite well considering the circumstances. Wish the first couple parts were less choppy (and the end was longer, FRS looks so awesome), but it still is amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2009)

Requesting an avatar, although it's 5 seconds long.

Link

Time: 8:27 - 8:32
Border: Blue and black square

Also requesting a sig if it's not too much trouble

Same link
Time: 1:46 - 1:58
Border: Same as ava


----------



## Muse (Oct 14, 2009)

EDIT- Nvm, i'd like to revoke my request lol :3

Stupid thing wouldn't let me delete this post btw -_-


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, if nobody minds I'd like to put in an avatar request.

Size: 150 x 150

Link: Link The part after Itachi tells Sasuke to ice his leg, and starts walking away

Border: Regular

Time: 7:42-7:45 (Or which ever amount of seconds needed that can sync it, so it doesn't look like it repeats in an awkward way but more like an endless walk instead. If it's not to much trouble.)

No text

Thanks, will +rep and credit


----------



## Anarch (Oct 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Requesting an avatar, although it's 5 seconds long.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 15, 2009)

This is where I get picky 

Was there no way to add the remaining 2 seconds of the avatar?

I'm liking the sig btw


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey my to love ru one was skipped TT^TT


----------



## Kisho (Oct 17, 2009)

avy

Who's stronger, Kisame or Itachi?

Starts at 1:10 

Ends at 1:43

No border

sig

same link

black border or watever you think can work


----------



## Masurao (Oct 18, 2009)

Stock: Furthermore...
Type: 150 x 150 ava
Border: Yes
Time: 0:10-0:13

Thanks.


----------



## Karsh (Oct 18, 2009)

Avatar, as big as I can use it.
Seconds 25, 28 and 31
Only the three girls whom are by themselves busting a move.

Is this possible? :3


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7Nl9rovbfs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Avy request.

Link: 

Border: Thin Black

Time: 1:22 to 1:25 (*End it with Ragna moving*)

Size: 150x150 and 160x64

Double rep and credit thanks.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2009)

Mori said:


> Avatar Request:
> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Border: Rounded
> ...








Masurao said:


> Stock:
> Type: 150 x 150 ava
> Border: Yes
> Time: 0:10-0:13
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 19, 2009)

Set request:



Ava: 46-48

Sig: 1:50 -1:54 

Black and white box border.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks man. Heh, I never expected it to reversed in terms of the order of showing, but I like it. Will rep, and cred


----------



## Anarch (Oct 19, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Thanks man. Heh, I never expected it to reversed in terms of the order of showing, but I like it. Will rep, and cred



lol,dude a gif plays in loops,there IS no order.I cut it straight out of the video,no question of a reversal.
anyway, you're welcome.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey wolf, I'm kind of new to this request stuff. Are requests supposed to be done in order or at random?  If order, mine was skipped. If random, sorry for posting again I didn't mean to bother or annoy you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think you have enough post count to even request.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 19, 2009)

^ Front page says you only need 10, so he does.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi! Ordering a sig ^_^

Video: 
Time: 0:19 - :25 or around that so it looks good when it loops
Size: Normal I guess O_o

xP! Thanks!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 20, 2009)

> Sig: 6:23-6:47 please and thank you


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey hey wolf bro whats up with my requests???


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 20, 2009)

Avatar and sig request, please



150x150 Avatar - 2:53-2:57
Sig - 1:04 - 1:14

White borders on all of them, thanks a lot :3


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sig request please

Video : 
Time: 0:00 to 0:16
Border: : black

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 20, 2009)

Kakashi666 said:


> Sig request please
> 
> Video :
> Time: 0:00 to 0:16
> ...



Sig limit is 14 seconds.


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh, okay :sweat

Time: 0:00 to 0:10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2009)

can I get this one resized for an avatar please?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2009)

@Karsh:


@Darth Nihilius:



@Phantasm:


@Zebrahead:



@VastoLorDae:


@luffy:
i did so many for you bro,am swamped now so trying 
to do the other's ones first.

@Grimmjow:
for some strange reason your file isn't getting 
converted to avi no matter what i try.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you sir. But for some reason it will not animate in my avatar.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks looks good.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it the video?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

The ava seems to be too big in size for the forum. Can you cut it down a bit?

The max I can have is 125x125 and 100k.


----------



## Phantasm (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks wolf, it looks awesome


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> The ava seems to be too big in size for the forum. Can you cut it down a bit?
> 
> The max I can have is 125x125 and 100k.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 21, 2009)

^ Thank ya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @luffy:
> i did so many for you bro,am swamped now so trying
> to do the other's ones first.



Oh I see, so no problem bro


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 21, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:46-01:48

Size: Sig
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:39-00:51


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey what about me TT^TT You could just cute some of it with just parts of lala just changing that's all i want.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2009)

@luffy:





@Grimmjow:


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

You kinda started it late. It was suppose to have his eyes opening up too.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> You kinda started it late. It was suppose to have his eyes opening up too.



shouldn't you have mentioned that.my ones go *exactly* from 1:22 to 1:25 as specified.anyway, i'll edit 'em.



Tri-edge101 said:


> Can anyone make that for me? I've been waiting for a few weeks TT^TT please and thank you



you're asking for a 24s long gif.not gonna happen.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

I've never had to do that before


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> I've never had to do that before



you mentioned a time frame,i kept to it,tell me what i did wrong.

anyway:


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good.

Double rep and credit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @luffy:



Hell yeah!!! Thanks wolfdude


----------



## BurnMaster (Oct 22, 2009)

BurnMaster said:


> Can I have more? I can Wait even a few months, as long as you have done
> 
> I desperately need gifs of all the akatsuki members holograms : Itachi, Kisame, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu, Pein, Hidan, Kakuzu, Tobi
> 
> ...



I have a Quest to the honorable Wolf. I writed few weaks ago then i wanted gifs for Naruto. I writed also then i can wait few months ago and now...
I have a request, whether you do me these gifs on 1 November?

I will be grateful


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2009)

BurnMaster said:


> I have a Quest to the honorable Wolf. I writed few weaks ago then i wanted gifs for Naruto. I writed also then i can wait few months ago and now...
> I have a request, whether you do me these gifs on 1 November?
> 
> I will be grateful



you don't have enough posts to request and apparently your only posts *ARE* requests.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain in the ass but would you be able to make that into an Ava?


----------



## Anarch (Oct 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the ass but would you be able to make that into an Ava?


----------



## BurnMaster (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, Can my request can be request xD


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 22, 2009)

Check the first page and read the rules


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2009)

Can I have a Black & White Border please?


----------



## Ito (Oct 22, 2009)

Size: 125 x 125 avatar (39.1 KB at the max)
Link: 
Border: A simple black border.
Text: None
Time: 3:30 - 3:31 (Just of the grey-haired guy scratching his head.)


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 23, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> shouldn't you have mentioned that.my ones go *exactly* from 1:22 to 1:25 as specified.anyway, i'll edit 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> you're asking for a 24s long gif.not gonna happen.



well that is true. i could ask a buddy to make a long one for me....oh well then try this one on for size. well these 2. And i love street fighter so don't diss!!


both sigs please. for Ryu just do it at. 1:18-1:26.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 23, 2009)

Can I request a small work? 

I can't decrease this gif's size, also it's way too fast.. can you please fix it and if you can add white-black border around it I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 23, 2009)

@bleach


@byakko



@Janissary


@kakashi666


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @bleach
> 
> 
> @byakko
> ...



Hey, you missed mine. 



Zulu said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 125 x 125 (39.1 KB at the max)
> Link:
> Border: A simple black border.
> ...


----------



## Anarch (Oct 23, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Hey, you missed mine.


i'll get to yours when i can.these were older requests except one which was just editing.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks dude 

+ Rep.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2009)

Karsh said:


> It doesn't work! DD:



Because you need senior membership


----------



## Karsh (Oct 23, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Because you need senior membership



Didn't have to post but thx for the help Love


----------



## Anarch (Oct 23, 2009)

Karsh said:


> It doesn't work! DD:





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Because you need senior membership



no i made it normal member size i.e. 100kB size so should work fine.


----------



## Ito (Oct 23, 2009)

It's working now, for me anyway.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 23, 2009)

Well we're grateful


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 23, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 1:43-1:46
Border: Any

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 1:47-2:00
Border: Same as avatar

Thank you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @VastoLorDae:



could you make this regular member size too. please? I would like to use it as an avi.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Gamma *rep*


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @bleach



HAHA EPIC WIN!!! I LOVED THAT EPISODE XD 
But you missed my akuma and ryu. or i hope you guys are doing it soon


----------



## Kakashi666 (Oct 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> @kakashi666



 Awesome!!! Thank you


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 24, 2009)

Sig:
Size:Reg
Link:
Border:Surprise me
Textne
Time:15:10-15:25

Ava:
Size:Reg
Link:
Border:None
Textne
Time:14:29-14:31


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]4gPAx992L2E[/YOUTUBE]



Could someone make a gif out of 2:40 - 2:48.


----------



## Ito (Oct 24, 2009)

Gamma, do you think you could take my request?



Zulu said:


> Size: 125 x 125 avatar (39.1 KB at the max)
> Link:
> Border: A simple black border.
> Text: None
> Time: 3:30 - 3:31 (Just of the grey-haired guy scratching his head.)


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 24, 2009)

Who is gonna make my request?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 25, 2009)

Lambdadelta said:


> You need to put the time that you want the ste to be not what happes. Read the rules!



The display time when I watched it on my computer was messed up for some reason. So I gave a detailed description on what I wanted.

Calm down.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 25, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Gamma, do you think you could take my request?





Lambdadelta said:


> Who is gonna make my request?



I'm not able to download that.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you wait a sec ill get you another one right away!

EDIT:New Link

Sig:
Size:Reg
Link:
Borderurprise me
Textne
Time:15:10-15:25

Ava:
Size:Reg
Link:
Border:None
Textne
Time:14:29-14:31


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Buraddo (Oct 26, 2009)

Signature
Size: I dunno exactly the available sizes, but um, not small please. lol. Enough to be seen HQ. 
Link: 
Border:Triple line, or just whatever border you desire. 
Text: None, please.
Time: 0:13 (The part where Naruto's head pops up) - 0:24 (Right before the Itachi/Sauce bit, as the Naruto logo ends.)

I think that's all, if I fucked something up, do tell, lol.
Thanks a lot in advance. : D

EDIT: Whoops, removed my sig. My bad.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 28, 2009)

I want a 150*200 ava out of this if possible with borders etc, the file is kinda big though. I don't quite know what's the size limit in large avy but it should be around 650 kb.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 28, 2009)

Musashi said:


> I want a 150*200 ava out of this if possible with borders etc, the file is kinda big though. I don't quite know what's the size limit in large avy but it should be around 650 kb.



as per your specs:



but as far as i know senior avy size lim is 341 kB so i made these too:


----------



## Kobe (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks they look awesome 

Senior size avy limit is 341 kb but when it gets 150*200 which labeled as extra large avy, limit is around 650 kb afaik , I could be wrong though


----------



## Candy (Oct 28, 2009)

Request:
Link: 
Time: 6:48-7:04
Border: black
width: 125
length: 250


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 29, 2009)

Gol D. Roger said:
			
		

> Request:
> Link:
> Time: 6:48-7:04
> Border: black
> ...






			
				Red said:
			
		

> Set request for anyone:
> Link:  (when you download just rename the file with the extension .avi)
> Avy set: 2:14-2:16
> Sig time:1:49-1:50
> Avy size: 150X200





or this one if you prefer:


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Oct 30, 2009)

Link:
Sig:
Time:0:10-0:20
Border:None
Size:Reg

Ava:
Time:0:21-0:22
Borderne
Size:Reg


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Sephiroth
> Okay mine is a little different from the usual, my request is for this to be made into a signature that shows each one of these, and then shows them all at the end, just needs to be under maximum signature size and transparent.
> 
> Stock-http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=581443
> ...


Just bringing my request back to the first page, because it was never completed.


----------



## Tomotsu (Oct 31, 2009)

Sig
Link: 
Time: 1:03 to 1:09 (please make it fade at the end)
Border: Yes

I was also hoping you could do an avy of the same thing, but *It won't be used on this site (3 second rule and this is 6)*
The avy is the exact same just a 100x100 gif.


----------



## AvengefulEyes (Oct 31, 2009)

Size:Reg sig size
Link:
Border:dotted
Textne
Time:0:57 -1:09


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Oct 31, 2009)

Since the akuma and ryu ones are skipped. (you could find akuma's trailer at IGN.com but oh well) I'll ask for different sig that you can do. 

Request for anyone that can do it. (i tired to find it with out subs but it's hard to do find it so do someone please do it raw or if can't then do it with subs)
Signature: 1:12 - 1:19 and 1:20 - 1:27.


----------



## Krix (Nov 1, 2009)

type: signature
size: around 150 x 200; make it small but not too small  
border: curved with white border if you can. 
time: 4:27 - 4:38


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude you just made more and you made my wish come true!!! I LOVE YOU!!!! *hugs* can you make one with this? 

Signature: 0:50 - 1:00


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Avy~
Size: Senior
Link: 
Border: Black
Text: Sougo Okita
Time: 0:32 - 0:33

Sig~
Size: Doesn't matter
Link: 
Border: Black
Text: None.
Time: 1:59 - 2:12


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Krix (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. <3


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 1, 2009)

Junior size, black box border; 3:05-3:08


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dude your just more of a badass as ever!!!! 

Another request if you can do. 
Signature:  1:18-1:26.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 1, 2009)

Sig

Size: 275x



Time: 5:28 - 5:42

Also could you use the same vid for an Ava.

Size: Senior

Time: 5:42-5:45


----------



## Krix (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like a 150 x 150 avatar, please.
Rounded & white lined border ~
can you just put a small white heart in the corner somewhere on the avatar though? <3 if not, it's okay ~ 
please and thank you!


video: 
time: 0:26 - 0:29


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh freaking epic. say can i borrow the blackstar one from the person who requested it please


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 3, 2009)

Tri-edge101 said:
			
		

> Oh freaking epic. say can i borrow the blackstar one from the person who requested it please


Talk to Zebrahead about it.


----------



## Krix (Nov 3, 2009)

^ I shall rep you when I spread around more. <33 
Thank you.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 4, 2009)

Avatar and Sig's request please.
Avatar
Size: 150x150
Link: 
Time: 0:03-0:10
(it's when mifune. the guy with many swords gets ready and throws them in the air)

Signature's (if you have time to do them.)
Link: same but back up. 
Time: 1:59-2:16, and Well i would make it from 3:19 till the last but that's too long so i'll make it shorter. 3:25-3:45 (it all depends if you can do it. but thank you very much if you do)


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2009)

Avatar
Size: 150X150
Time:00:41 to 00:44
Link: 

Signature 
Time: 00:18 to 00.32
Size: senior size
Link: 

hella thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomotsu (Nov 4, 2009)

Avatar and Sig's request please.
Avatar
Size: 100 x 100
Link: 
Time: 0:59-1:05
(With the guy jumping the buildings)
Border: Yes

Signature
Same specs as the avatar


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 4, 2009)

Senior ava. Black and white box border.
 3:25-3:29


----------



## Candy (Nov 5, 2009)

Sig
Link: 
Time: 1:24 - 1:34
Size: Slightly larger than normal sized sig
Border: blakc

Ava
Link: same video
Time: 2:50-2:54
Size: senior size
Border: black


----------



## OtakuIsCool (Nov 11, 2009)

Ava
Link:
Time:2:13-2:20
Size: 100x100
Thnx for your hard work


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 11, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 01:49-01:51

Size: Sig
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:39-00:51


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2009)

Request please
*sig*
267x150
Time: 0:50-1:04, 1:09-1:15 and 1:43-1:50 
Border:black
*Ava*
150x150
Time:0:19-0:21
border:black
Link:
Thanks in advance


----------



## E (Nov 17, 2009)

link: 

*for sig*
3:11 - 3:25 
175X350

*for ava*
3:08 - 3:10
150X150

regular border for both


----------



## Yush (Nov 17, 2009)

_*Avatar*
Size: 125x125
Link: 
Border:None
Text: None
Time: 1:22 - 1:24 (Make it flow, also add a good light transition if it seems better)

*Signature*
Size: 250x125 or something better if you think it should be something else
Link: 
Border:None
Text: None
Time: Put 0:42 - 0:44 (The shooting part) and 1:06 - 1:18 (Running part and tears) together
_


----------



## Anarch (Nov 18, 2009)

E said:


> link:
> *for sig*
> 3:11 - 3:25
> 175X350
> ...






OR


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Link: 

Signatures, 2 please.
Size: 175x350. 
Timings: 5:37-5:48, and 5:49-6:01

Ava: 
150x150
timing: 5:41-5:46


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

0:01 - 0:06, black and white border, avatar 150x150.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2009)

Avatar senior size : 0:23 - 0:25 + 0 :31 - :34 -- if possible...if not just the second time period.

Sig : 3 :24 - 3 :28 + 4 : 00 - 4 : 01 again if possible. 

normal borders on both.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr. Otaku said:


> _*Avatar*
> Size: 125x125
> Link:
> Border:None
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











Tri-edge101 said:


> Link:
> 
> Signatures, 2 please.
> Size: 175x350.
> ...



your avy is impossible to fit in normal size limits(at least i couldn't do it)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Cyborg Franky said:


> 0:01 - 0:06, black and white border, avatar 150x150.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Alex. said:


> Avatar senior size : 0:23 - 0:25 + 0 :31 - :34 -- if possible...if not just the second time period.
> 
> Sig : 3 :24 - 3 :28 + 4 : 00 - 4 : 01 again if possible.
> 
> normal borders on both.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Nov 20, 2009)

That looks amazing.  I got to spread some rep first though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2009)

Request please
sig
267x150
Time: 0:50-1:04, 1:09-1:15 and 1:43-1:50 
Border:black
Ava
150x150
Time:0:19-0:21
border:black
Link:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 20, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Border: Standard
> Text:
> ...



Ahem                .


----------



## Tomotsu (Nov 20, 2009)

Sig
Link: 
Size: Standard
Border: Standard
Time: 00:44-00:54
Notes: Please make it fade at the end

Avy
Link: 
Size: Standard
Border: Standard
Time: 00:44-00:54
Notes: Please make it fade at the end


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 21, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> your avy is impossible to fit in normal size limits(at least i couldn't do it)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



oh i see. well maybe you can do this one for me then. Avatar and same size i asked. please and thank you.


Timing: 0:00-0:03
Avatar: 150x150

shut up i like the song


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh hai. I want this awesomeness turned into a gif,please. Avy.


----------



## Anarch (Nov 22, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Senior ava. Black and white box border.
> 3:25-3:29







St. Jimmy said:


> Ahem.








Tri-edge101 said:


> oh i see. well maybe you can do this one for me then. Avatar and same size i asked. please and thank you.
> 
> 
> Timing: 0:00-0:03
> ...




You really like this song:amazed



The Luiz said:


> Oh hai. I want this awesomeness turned into a gif,please. Avy.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Nov 22, 2009)

Avatar
150x150
timing: 0:50-0:54


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> hai sup



It's da awesomes,thank you for the epicness.


----------



## Tomotsu (Nov 22, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> 10s long normal size avy cannot be made.



What do you mean by normal avy size.  I am not going to use it on here so thats why I said for it to be the same.  And anyway why didn't you make the sig anyway?


----------



## valerian (Nov 22, 2009)

at 0:39 - 0:43, 150x150, black and white border.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> *Four* gifs will take time.



Yeah no problem


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 22, 2009)

It's been awhile!! I'm here with a sexy request!!!  



Avatar
Size: 150x150
Time- 0:14-0:17
Border: normal 

Sig
Size: whatever
Time-0:58-1:10
Border: Normal 

Please and thank you


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 27, 2009)

Avater:
Size: 150x150
Time- 1:16 -  1:17 (with the big eyes and pink hair)
Border: white (1 px)


----------



## Ayana (Nov 27, 2009)

Avatar:150 x 150
Border: whatever
Time: 3:12 - 3:14

Sig: Size is up to you
Border: whatever
Time: 3:45 - 3:52


----------



## Red Version (Nov 27, 2009)

Size: Normal Signature Size Avy- (Junior Size)
Link: 
Border: Squared
Text: None
Time: 22 seconds - 26 seconds.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 28, 2009)

Size: Senior Avy
Time: 1:18-1:19 (Just Nami licking the ice cream)
Border: White or any I don't really mind

Thanks!


----------



## Kisho (Nov 28, 2009)

type - avy
size - Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
no border
time 0:00 - 0:03


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Black and white box border. Senior.




1:31- 1:34


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 29, 2009)

Sig please. 



3:57 - 4:02

Any border, any size, any style.

Thanks a lot <33


----------



## valerian (Nov 30, 2009)

Not to sound like a pest or anything, but you forgot about my post.


----------



## Heero (Nov 30, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Not to sound like a pest or anything, but you forgot about my post.


no problem

the mutli-quote must of not clicked on i added it


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey hero if you have time can you do this one too?

Avatar
150x150
timing: 0:50-0:54


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks alot  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Butcher (Dec 3, 2009)

Size:125*125 & 150*150
Link:
Border:Red
Text:None
Time:0:43-0:44

Size:125*125 & 150*150
Link:
Border:Red
Time: 0:27-0:28


----------



## Heero (Dec 7, 2009)

there will be a bit of delay

kinda forgot exams where coming


----------



## Kek (Dec 7, 2009)

avy: 3:23-3:26
sig: 7:44-7:50
Any border, appropriate size


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 8, 2009)

Avy: 
size: 150x150
border: whatever you want
timing: 1:01-1:06

Sig: 
size: appropiate size for senior member
border: whatever you want
timing: 1:02-1:08


----------



## Anarch (Dec 8, 2009)

Kek said:


> avy: 3:23-3:26
> sig: 7:44-7:50
> Any border, appropriate size








			
				gabzilla said:
			
		

> Avy:
> size: 150x150
> border: whatever you want
> timing: 1:01-1:06
> ...


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Maris (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello 
May I have a set out of this: 

Video: 

Ava: Junior member (125x125 I think)
Timing: 2:16 - 2:19 
--> Just the girl singing in a loop
Double border

Sig: 

Size: Whatever it looks good
Timing: 3:33 - 3:46
Border: the same as the ava

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Heero said:


> there will be a bit of delay
> 
> kinda forgot exams where coming



Seriously? good luck on your exams dude. 

Sigs please.

Time: 0:51-1:02 and 1:24-1:34

please and thanks wolfguy or anyone who cna make it


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

Heero said:


> there will be a bit of delay
> 
> kinda forgot exams where coming



Ignore my request.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi! mm Whats up with my request?? I mean you told me that it would take time but I guess it has been a while


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 12, 2009)

Take your time and good luck on your exams!!!


----------



## Rampage (Dec 12, 2009)

No probs we can wait, gd luck


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like to request a 150x150 avatar , using 3:42 - 3:45. No border please.


----------



## Sima (Dec 15, 2009)

I just need a small sig please.



0:37-0:41(end it where he smiles)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Sig please.
> 
> 3:57 - 4:02
> Any border, any size, any style.
> Thanks a lot <33







MasterChick said:


> It's been awhile!! I'm here with a sexy request!!!
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...










Ayana said:


> Avatar:150 x 150
> Border: whatever
> Time: 3:12 - 3:14
> Sig: Size is up to you
> ...








Razor Ramon HG said:


> Size: Senior Avy
> Time: 1:18-1:19 (Just Nami licking the ice cream)
> Border: White or any I don't really mind
> Thanks!







Kisho said:


> type - avy
> size - Slightly bigger than your GIF sig
> no border
> time 0:00 - 0:03





_Heero has exams coming up,so he asked me to make some of these_
i missed a few because the links weren't working for me.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

WB Ace said:
			
		

> Size: *Normal Signature Size Avy*- (Junior Size)
> Link:
> Border: Squared
> Text: None
> Time: 22 seconds - 26 seconds.



you wanted a sig, right?


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## MasterChick (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 16, 2009)

Could someone **please** take this Youtube video and make a gif that is around 400x300 (or anywhere where you can clearly tell that the old guy there is flipping off everyone and please get all four instances of him flipping everyone off)?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q7Z9oMExkg[/YOUTUBE]




I really hope that whoever is making this is not a Buffalo Bills fan... 


Thanks in advance.


OMFG, Olivia Munn.  I would do everything to her...


----------



## Ayana (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine's not out yet..


----------



## Anarch (Dec 16, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Mine's not out yet..



the link you gave didn't work.i think it's been removed by the uploader.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the avy, is that the best quality though? Ah well rep left anyway


----------



## Sima (Dec 17, 2009)

Sima said:
			
		

> I just need a small sig please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was the last post on the page, I wasn't sure if anyone saw it...


----------



## Anarch (Dec 17, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Thanks for the avy, is that the best quality though? Ah well rep left anyway



quality doesn't depend on what i do with the vid,it depends on the video itself.this was the quality of the video you gave me to work with.
HQ videos=HQ gifs and vice versa.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm back for more of this good stuff yet again, y'all. 

Requesting a set, senior-member size 'n all that good stuff.


*Ava:*
Link: 
Border: None
Text: None
Time: 1:10 - 1:13, just the Cheshire Cat bit.
Extra: Don't know if it is feesible, but if you can cut away portions of the entire picture so that it's more of the avatar ratio and less Alice hair, that'd be fantastic.

*Sig:*
Link: 
Size: 1MB, don't want mods to remove the sig again.
Border: None
Text: None
Time: 0:46 - 0:52, again, only that with the cat.


----------



## Anarch (Dec 18, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Could someone **please** take this Youtube video and make a gif that is around 400x300 (or anywhere where you can clearly tell that the old guy there is flipping off everyone and please get all four instances of him flipping everyone off)?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Sima said:


> it was the last post on the page, I wasn't sure if anyone saw it...





Hangat?r said:


> I'm back for more of this good stuff yet again, y'all.
> 
> Requesting a set, senior-member size 'n all that good stuff.
> 
> ...



on these                       .


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 18, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> I'd like to request a 150x150 avatar , using 3:42 - 3:45. No border please.



It's on the last page now, so I'm re-posting it. Take your time :]


----------



## Candy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sig
Size: the normal sig gif size, whatever looks best
link: 
Time: 1:02 - 1:13
Border: black

Avatar
link: 
Time: 5:45-5:50
Size: Senior
Botder: black


----------



## Anarch (Dec 19, 2009)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Could someone **please** take this Youtube video and make a gif that is around 400x300 (or anywhere where you can clearly tell that the old guy there is flipping off everyone and please get all four instances of him flipping everyone off)?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



did you want a sig or just a gif ?because if it is a sig,it'll be hard keeping one that big within 1 mb size limit.here's a gif of the scene same size as video,but its way over 1 mb.


if you want a sig size one(<= 1 mb),i'll make one,it'll be much faster though.






Sima said:


> it was the last post on the page, I wasn't sure if anyone saw it...







Hangat?r said:


> I'm back for more of this good stuff yet again, y'all.
> Requesting a set, senior-member size 'n all that good stuff.
> *Ava:*
> Link:
> ...




*Spoiler*: _ava_


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the service, .  Btw, the gif is not for an avatar or sig (but I'm sure you already knew that, just checking though), but rather for general use, like this one when someone is let down:




Edit: Wow, that was quick, thanks a lot!  Raep time!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> *Spoiler*: _ava_



Much thanks. Would it be possible to slow the sig down a bit, or would that cause it to go over the size-limit?


----------



## Sima (Dec 19, 2009)

wolfdude said:


>



Thanks so much<3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Standard
Text:
Time: 00:24-00:26


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Request for set.



Avatar-0:04-0:08

White and black border like my current one.

Signature-1:06-1:23

Cutting frames to make it fit is fine.

Same border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Dec 21, 2009)

Signature

Time: 1:47-1:55
Any border, Any size, 
Please and thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Much thanks. Would it be possible to slow the sig down a bit, or would that cause it to go over the size-limit?



In addition to this, would it be possible for a fade to black with the quote "You may have noticed that I'm not all there myself." Including the quotation marks. Was put to my attention that the ending is a bit too abrupt, so I feel that this might enhance it.

My apologies to bring up these points post-creation.


----------



## Maris (Dec 22, 2009)

Reposting this 

Hello 
May I have a set out of this: 

Video: 

Ava: Junior member (125x125 I think)
Timing: 2:16 - 2:19 
--> Just the girl singing in a loop
Double border

Sig: 

Size: Whatever it looks good
Timing: 3: 33 - 3:46
Border: the same as the ava

Thanks in advance


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks buddy  ;]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2009)

1:07 to 1:21 Plz.

Avvy same border and size as my current.

+reps to whomever, thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Dec 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> will do these asap.



Thank you and Merry Christmas man


----------



## Anarch (Dec 24, 2009)

Byakko :



jimmy :


*Spoiler*: __ 







Maris :


*Spoiler*: __ 








sepiroth:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Totitos:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Triedge :



Hangatýr :


*Spoiler*: __ 





i adjusted the speed and flow.didn't add the text as i didn't think it'd fit in.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Hangat?r :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, muy gracias mister.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Dec 24, 2009)

wolfdude said:


> Byakko :
> Triedge :



EPIC WIN!!! thank you!!


----------



## Rampage (Dec 28, 2009)

Yoo could you tell me when my request wil be done please

thanks


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2009)

Same^


----------



## Fin (Dec 29, 2009)

Ava and sig request



Ava
Size: 150x150
Time: 2:05-2:07
Border: Black and white

Sig
Size: Normal sig size
Time: 2:08-2:13  
Border: Black and white

Thanks


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2010)

How long does request gets done?


----------



## Cimboz (Jan 8, 2010)

Sig

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Border: Normal
Time: 00:03 --> 00:08


Thank you.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sig please and avatar now.

Sig
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Any
Link: 
Time: 2:05-2:11

Avatar
100x100
boarder: default.
Link: 
Timing: 1:15-1:19 
um just in case you get confused. it's when one of the characters just starts running from a dark thing,


----------



## Tomotsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Avatar 100x100
Border: Yes Default
Link: 
Time: 0:05 - 0:07 (All the way to the end of the 7th second and make it fade please)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 30, 2010)

4:12- 4:25 if possible please.

Sig with border. 

Rep will be given.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't know you'll do this or not.

Size: Width: Size of of sig space, Length: at your discretion
Source:  - The animated Angel picture
Time: 14 secs


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 2, 2010)

Just an avy

time: 1:32 to 1:35 

Border: Thin black 

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2010)

can i request a Killer Bee gif or banner


----------



## Tomotsu (Feb 15, 2010)

*Avatar:*
Border: Yes
Time: 0:50 - 0:52 (Just the part where the guy is spinning)
Make it fade at the end

Sig, same just sig sized


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 15, 2010)

Closed I believe


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Closed I believe



this topic? not yet. the guys i think are on vacation or taking a break or so. so let them relax a bit


----------



## kidhero1000 (Feb 23, 2010)

1:12- 1:19 Of the Sasuke Naruto battle please.

Sig with border.

Rep will be given.


----------



## Tri-edge101 (Feb 27, 2010)

here's my new request if anyone is free.



Both signature and avatar: 
Sig: at 1:10-1:18
any boarders
Anything else is fine. 

Avatar: 1:26-1:29
Boarder: any
Size: the usually or any. 150x150


----------



## charlo (May 8, 2010)

request

Sig:
Size:500px x 110px
Link:
Text: UZ_charlo
Time:0:30-0: 33

+

Sig:
Size:500px x 110px
Link:
Text: UZ_charlo
Time:0:00-0:19


----------



## Enigma (May 8, 2010)

Heero, do you need any more workers?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully you can help me make a gif.



0.32 - 0.36

It will be hilarious but the signature can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.

Thank you in advance, and I will rep.


----------



## sasukebaka (Sep 1, 2010)

Is this still open?!


----------



## Robsqwi (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry if i'm doing this wrong, but I'm new to this site..

Request
Type: Sig-Avy pair if it's not too much trouble if it is just an avatar please

Size: Whichever would keep the quality good..

Link: 

Border: doesnt matter whatever suits the maker best.

Time: For the avatar-from 0:03-0:05 (the part with feldt grace(the pink haired chic))
and for the siggy(if possible) from 0:00-0:09 (all the girls).

Would be much much appreciated!


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2011)

You should try another shop. This one hasn't been posted in for a year.


----------

